# Dear Mr Postie please bring me my...



## thelilbump

What are you waiting for Mr/Mrs Postie to bring you?


At the moment I'm waiting for 1 Gro Baby in red flowers :thumbup:


----------



## enola

Haha I was just thinking about this, and how my postman must hate me :blush:

I'm waiting on...

A blue ducky 0-3 month babygro...
Various 6-9 month clothes...(Ebay bargains, couldn't be passed up!) :haha:
Various bamboo etc. fabric samples to play at making things with...
Fleece liners...
Some hemp and bamboo inserts...
A BabyDam, free with Mother & Baby quarter subscription...
Some Flip inserts...
A Wonderoo...

And things ordered but being made: Wee Notions wet bag and CSP and amber nursing and teething necklaces.

I _think_ that is it....:dance: I can't wait! Haha, I can't wait til payday either, I have a list of things I'm eyeing up :rofl:


----------



## enola

Oh yeah, and the stork postie to bring me my baby!
IMPATIENT!!! :rofl: :D


----------



## Margie

Wow enola you've been busy!

My postie brought me my BG Flips today... I've already washed them and can't wait to use them :happydance:


----------



## mummy_mi

thelilbump said:


> What are you waiting for Mr/Mrs Postie to bring you?
> 
> 
> At the moment I'm waiting for 1 Gro Baby in red flowers :thumbup:
> 
> View attachment 66764

Chloe is wearing that right now! I love it SO much!

I'm waiting on a g Diaper, BG AIO small, Mini La La, TB stretchy, and I'm about to go nappy shopping........... I'm thinking some more Gro babys!

Honestly everytime the postie knocks on the door to give me packages he jokes about 'more for you', 'you've been shopping again then', 'soon you'll need your own van' etc, its getting quite annoying!

Fingers crossed that everyones fluff arrives soon! x


----------



## thelilbump

teehee my postie usually comments too but a lot that comes through is stock for my shop. Gosh if i started noting that down I'd be here forever! I have 2 bundles ordered and 1 i'm just about to order :laugh2:


----------



## lfernie

I'm pretty much done now but I got lot's this week;

Monday - bamboozle and a gazelle print babybeehind
Tuesday - Organic Cotton tots bots
Wednesday - My Storch & Wee Notions One Size
Thursday - Wee Notion Northern Lights & a couple of tops
Today - Wool soaker (courtesy of Kirsten) and fleece soaker

Still to come, a dress and some reuseable wipes! I get dissapointed when the postie comes empty handed now :rofl: I really look forward to him coming, maybe I should order some more things xx


----------



## anothersquish

My pretty wee notions......I want it to come NOWWWWWWWWWWWwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!


----------



## kirsten1985

I've had loads this week :dohh:

I got:

Mooncup
Disana soaker
pink longies
purple longies
lanolin
Bububebe
Goodmama
hahtuvahullu


I am waiting for:

goodmama AIO
parrot bedbug
pink bedbug
rainbow skirty
woollybottoms footies
spotty blueberry BTP
2 BG V3s
possibly another bububebe

I think I need to give it a rest for a bit! Lol most were swapped for nappies I had though, so not spent all that much :D


----------



## anothersquish

oh oh and my medium HL dreamscape *drools*


----------



## Lu28

This week I got

2xBGv3
1 purple itti
Mooncup

And I'm waiting on

Weenotions cow nappy (only ordered last night so I'll be waiting a bit!)
Cheapie fleece liners
Cheapie babylegs from Hong Kong :lol:


----------



## saraendepity

i'm waiting for ....

a skirtie
a mutt
a flutterby fluff
Giraffe itti (tho its coming from AUS so could be a while)

this week i have recieved......

2 HL Bedbugs
2 Wool (one soaker one pair of bloomers)
1 Hollow oak
a Mini La La 


i'm sure there is more but i have forgotten :dohh:


----------



## sezzlebum

hmm 
i got: 
cushie wet bag
amber teething necklace

im waiting for:
my custom bedbug (from US so waiting a while me thinks)
_someone to sell me their angel dots cushie nudge nudge wink wink _
some baby its you wool wraps with matching dresses :D


----------



## kirsten1985

Ooh I forgot a flutterby fluff and an issy bear :)


----------



## Lunaty

Gosh.. this week i got:

2 Tweedle bamboo inserts
3 snazzipants fitteds


Still to come:
2 Ecobubs + inserts
1 flip moonbeam
1 fancypantz cow
2 bubblebubs


----------



## PinkyLou

this week I got a HL owls, a Pbpb or something half minky half cotton pink and black cats, some pink and white baby legs and 2 organic flip liners. I am not waiting on anything apart from more babylegs but OH got paid today so I reckon within a couple of hours I will be waiting for about 10 more nappies lol


----------



## thelilbump

PinkyLou said:


> this week I got a HL owls, a Pbpb or something half minky half cotton pink and black cats, some pink and white baby legs and 2 organic flip liners. I am not waiting on anything apart from more babylegs but OH got paid today so I reckon within a couple of hours I will be waiting for about 10 more nappies lol

lol! Glad to see you're getting the hang of it :thumbup:


----------



## princessellie

haha thats what im like when paul gets paid, its usually all gone by saturday and he gets paid on thursday :dohh:

x


----------



## Bekkiboo

I'm not waiting for anything except 1 pair of longies from a lady in France! 

Lunaty, your flip should be there soon. Was funny having to declare what I was sending, the post office lady asked me loads of questions when I told her it was a cloth nappy :haha:

I'm currently a pauper so unless I can get people to swap with me I won't be getting anymore fluffy mail :cry:


----------



## sam#3

im waiting for 

hl bedbug
clothes for harry
babylegs
red and turquoise itti

this week i had

lilac naughty baby
little lamb bamboo freebie
washable wipes
bamboo boosters
yellow itti
chocolate itti
lime itti
rockmelon itti
:blush:


----------



## anothersquish

Im not actually going to list everything I have bought and am waiting for...it will make me cry! 
but I gots another medium bedbug...not that we needed another...I just wanted another....


----------



## Monkeh

I'm only waiting on 2 large ittis (lime and turquoise)


----------



## Nic1107

I'm waiting on some old coins from Cyprus to add to my collection! :happydance:

I can't remember if I've ordered anything else lately... is that bad? lol


----------



## Lu28

I'm now also waiting on a Mammy Made bubblegum nappy, very excited! :happydance:


----------



## Missy

OOh, this thread makes me feel so much less naughty! LOL
This week I got an organic cotton baby night gown and organic cotton baby kimono suit, 3 pre-loved nappy wraps and three dresses from a BnB member. Oh and some netting for a wedding veil.
This week I am waiting for.....my ELLAROO!!!!!! Yayyyyy :happydance:


----------



## thelilbump

still waiting on my gro baby *sigh*


----------



## mummy_mi

mummy_mi said:


> I'm waiting on a g Diaper, BG AIO small, Mini La La, TB stretchy, and I'm about to go nappy shopping........... I'm thinking some more Gro babys!
> 
> Honestly everytime the postie knocks on the door to give me packages he jokes about 'more for you', 'you've been shopping again then', 'soon you'll need your own van' etc, its getting quite annoying!
> 
> Fingers crossed that everyones fluff arrives soon! x

Still waiting for some of the above and also, Gro Baby inserts, Camo pink BB,Pop In wipes, Bambinex All In One Nappy.

Think that's it for now, not a single bit of fluff arrived today, justa gas bill :cry: Tomorrow the postie had better be weighed down with fluff packages!!

xx


----------



## mummy_mi

thelilbump said:


> still waiting on my gro baby *sigh*

It will be SO worth it! I'm getting another 2 once Ebay pennies have come through on friday :happydance:


----------



## thelilbump

mummy_mi said:


> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> still waiting on my gro baby *sigh*
> 
> It will be SO worth it! I'm getting another 2 once Ebay pennies have come through on friday :happydance:Click to expand...

I hope so! Still no signs this mornin either. It was sent recorded delivery last week so hopefully it will turn up soon. I'm becoming a bit of a postie stalker :rofl:


----------



## Monkeh

I'm now waiting on a gyrasol :happydance:

(and a last easter bunny thing :))


----------



## Monkeh

I'm now waiting on a gyrasol :happydance:

(and a last easter bunny thing :))


----------



## kirsten1985

I got my flutterby fluff today and my woolybottoms footies :D Hope I get some bedbugs tomorrow, I am running low on night nappies!


----------



## sezzlebum

ok im waiting on

a dreamscape
2 bedbugs
2 baby its you wool wraps with matching dresses

_um an a partridge in a pear treeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee_


----------



## saraendepity

i'm waiting for a Mutt, my Issy bear that i won, my Easter swap nappy (that has been dispatched) and a wee notions flowerchild island chocolate minkee (that i am just paying for now so it will be a few weeks before its made) and an Itti Giraffe (coming from Aus)

sara xxxx


----------



## saraendepity

oooh and i'm waiting for a cuuute organic tee shirt for Daisy from Green Baby :D


----------



## kirsten1985

I am now waiting for:

goodmama AIO
parrot bedbug
pink bedbug
rainbow skirty
tanzanite blueberry BTP
spotty blueberry BTP
2 BG V3s
stripey goodmama
cushie tushie

I hope I am in for the postman tomorrow, I keep getting sarcastic comments from the guy at the sorting office as I am there all the time! Plus he smells reeeeally sweaty!!


----------



## saraendepity

:haha:


----------



## Jetters

Me and Enola both have posties who haven't been impressed with the amount of parcels we've been getting recently!!! :rofl:

I'm waiting for...

A hahtuvulla or somethingorother!
5 BG V3s
6 NBs
1 BB ss
1 Grow Baby

Aaaand... a Tiny Love play gym thingy, and a doppler, and an Amby mattress, and ummmm....that's it! I think.


----------



## Jetters

enola said:


> Oh yeah, and the stork postie to bring me my baby!
> IMPATIENT!!! :rofl: :D


:haha::rofl::haha::rofl::haha:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## enola

Jetters said:


> Me and Enola both have posties who haven't been impressed with the amount of parcels we've been getting recently!!! :rofl:
> 
> I'm waiting for...
> 
> A hahtuvulla or somethingorother!
> 5 BG V3s
> 6 NBs
> 1 BB ss
> 1 Grow Baby
> 
> Aaaand... a Tiny Love play gym thingy, and a doppler, and an Amby mattress, and ummmm....that's it! I think.

:blush: TOO true! Oh Jetters your boy is going to have SUCH a gorgeous stash - lucky little one :flower:

Normally hubby isn't in when the post arrives, but he was today and went "WHAT have you been ordering!" coming in with an armful of parcels ahahahaha! :rofl:
In my defense, 2 mini mode and Next bundles of 10 items from Ebay for £1.99 posted I reckon is justified. And he did nearly die at the cuteness of the ducky sleepsuit :cloud9:

Oooh now what am I waiting on now...

BTP Wonderoo
Some free newborn prefolds 
Some lovely san pro
My WeeNotions wet bag and san pro still (obviously may be awhile)
Amber teething and nursing necklace and bracelet (still being made)
2 Organic, 3 Stay Dry and a pack of sposie Flip Inserts
A couple more clothey bits and bobs...am not getting any more (OK, unless I get excited by some bargain Katvig/Tony Tiger/Little Green Radicals/Frugi etc. :haha:)
......aaaaand I *should* be getting a MyPouch mei tai, hopefully, too! :thumbup:

I am also waiting on the Cushie Tushies and Issy Bears I want to be in stock at Cheeks and Cherries, but maybe it'll never happen :(


----------



## saraendepity

oooh and i'e just bought a BB from Love Bunny :D


----------



## Bekkiboo

The fluffy easter bunny nappy I ordered has been disatched :happydance:


----------



## saraendepity

Bekkiboo said:


> The fluffy easter bunny nappy I ordered has been disatched :happydance:

mine too :D


----------



## Lu28

I'm now waiting on a BB moo wrap from Jetters and I'm so ridiculously excited about it! :lol:


----------



## Missy

I'm now also waiting for an Onbag pattern and bits. I should have got it sent to my mum's address really as she's probably the one who will end up making it!! :rofl:


----------



## anothersquish

Im STILL waiting for my dreamscape....if it doesnt come today I will cry...a lot.....


----------



## Bekkiboo

I'm still waiting on my longies! I have a bad feeling that they're not coming!

They are coming from France but they were supposed to be sent last Monday and I sent the wrap I swapped for Tuesday, she has the wrap within a couple of days and I'm still waiting. :cry:


----------



## saraendepity

Bekkiboo said:


> I'm still waiting on my longies! I have a bad feeling that they're not coming!
> 
> They are coming from France but they were supposed to be sent last Monday and I sent the wrap I swapped for Tuesday, she has the wrap within a couple of days and I'm still waiting. :cry:

where did you swap them hun?? i.e on here or CNT??


----------



## anothersquish

Come on postie........


----------



## Bekkiboo

On CNT, She did say most of the things she sends takes about 5 days to arrive but the longest was 5 weeks! (I think) I'm going to send a message and confirm when it was sent!! x


----------



## Monkeh

No postie here. He's normally here at 10am :( Looks like I've got no fluffy post today :cry:


----------



## anothersquish

yayyyyyyyyyyyy postie!!!!!

I gots my HL AI2 night rainbows 
Black UD with a digger on the back (cute!!) 
Ellas House bumhugger...first go with one of these, it looks COOL! 
and a rockmelon Itti I got in a swap :)

no dreamscape though :(


----------



## kirsten1985

Come on postie!! I better get something, lol.

You got some good stuff squish!


----------



## mummy_mi

Still no postie, he never gets round to us till 1/2ish!! I would complain but then knowing my luck nappies would mysteriously start to go missing!!


----------



## Jetters

No parcels for me today- but a big fat wedge of bills instead! Doh!


----------



## Monkeh

My door got knocked and I thought 'yay it's the postie!!' but it was some guy from the council wanting to paint my door :lol:

I better get fluffy post tomorrow!!


----------



## kirsten1985

I got a blueberry, cushie tushie and two BGs (thanks squish!)

No bedbugs though, I better get onto the bedbug lady I hope they're not lost!


----------



## Tiff

I'm waiting on my Kawaiis :(

Tracking said by the 10th at the latest, was hoping it'd be here earlier but its still in an out of town postal outlet. :nope: Sucks!!! So yay for tomorrow!!!


----------



## anothersquish

Ive had to get onto person I bought the dreamscape, WNNN and WNOS from as its been over a week since they were posted and they havent turned up. If royal mail has eaten them I will be VERY upset.....
I can however still look forward to the Moo Itti.....esp as Theo now fits the mediums he will have TWO moo ittis to wear....hoorah!


----------



## mummy_mi

Out of the 5 nappies I'm waiting for, the BG AIO small has arrived today (thank you Squish!) my only post today but it is lovely! Put Chloe in it right away, it's soooooo slim fitting! Hardly know she's got a clothie on at all!!

Do they take ages to air dry Squish? Quicker then the BTP AIO's I'm hoping!

xx


----------



## anothersquish

Dries pretty quick considering its an AIO, cant think what to compare it too but if I washed in the evening it was bone dry by morning (so about 8 hours)


----------



## mummy_mi

anothersquish said:


> Dries pretty quick considering its an AIO, cant think what to compare it too but if I washed in the evening it was bone dry by morning (so about 8 hours)

Lovely, am on the hunt for a few more now me thinks, will be perfect as a back up nappy and for under trim clothes 

xx


----------



## thelilbump

anothersquish said:


> Ive had to get onto person I bought the dreamscape, WNNN and WNOS from as its been over a week since they were posted and they havent turned up. If royal mail has eaten them I will be VERY upset.....
> I can however still look forward to the Moo Itti.....esp as Theo now fits the mediums he will have TWO moo ittis to wear....hoorah!

I posted today so shouldn't be long off :thumbup:


----------



## mummy_mi

Okay so today postie should be bringing me 6 yes 6 different nappy parcels!! Hopefully the van will bring them all together but still that doesnt come round till later, sigh.

Wish there was an earlier cloth nappy postie that delivered before lunchtime!!


----------



## anothersquish

haha, yes I vote for a 7am cloth parcel delivery man!
Im still waiting on shorties and a soaker, the dreamscape, the moo itti two WNNN a WNOS errr.....and other stuff......I think a couple more WN.


----------



## sezzlebum

Dear Postie please bring me my ..... life back, i ordered it from cnt a while ago but it just hasnt arrived :(


----------



## mummy_mi

sezzlebum said:


> Dear Postie please bring me my ..... life back, i ordered it from cnt a while ago but it just hasnt arrived :(

WSS!! :rofl:

"For sale: 1 life, preloved but in euc, open to offers, please pay fees"

xx


----------



## Monkeh

Postie just brought my girasol. No ittis though :(


----------



## sezzlebum

mummy_mi said:


> sezzlebum said:
> 
> 
> Dear Postie please bring me my ..... life back, i ordered it from cnt a while ago but it just hasnt arrived :(
> 
> WSS!! :rofl:
> 
> "For sale: 1 life, preloved but in euc, open to offers, please pay fees"
> 
> xxClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## anothersquish

a life...whats that? *stares at pretty nappies hang drying in the kitchen*

My postie is MIA.....postieeeee where are youuuuu....
think I will look like a nutter if I go and stand out on the street waiting for him?


----------



## anothersquish

Postie brought me my Moo Itti from Donna, Im deciding whether to eat the lolly myself of let my 5yr old have it..hahahaha ty for the wool card too :) 
he also brought me two pop-ins I forgot Id bought....no dreamscape, no WNNN or anything else though :(


----------



## thelilbump

sezzlebum said:


> Dear Postie please bring me my ..... life back, i ordered it from cnt a while ago but it just hasnt arrived :(

:rofl:



anothersquish said:


> Postie brought me my Moo Itti from Donna, Im deciding whether to eat the lolly myself of let my 5yr old have it..hahahaha ty for the wool card too :)
> he also brought me two pop-ins I forgot Id bought....no dreamscape, no WNNN or anything else though :(


:happydance: glad it got there ok. Lol @ lolly, share it!


----------



## mummy_mi

mummy_mi said:


> I'm waiting on a g Diaper, BG AIO small, Mini La La, TB stretchy, and I'm about to go nappy shopping........... I'm thinking some more Gro babys!
> 
> 
> Still waiting for some of the above and also, Gro Baby inserts, Camo pink BB,Pop In wipes, Bambinex All In One Nappy.

Red stuff arrived this morning yay!! gDiaper looks so cute!! Pop In wipes are so big and soft, cant wait to use them!! Also got a wild flowers gro baby wet bag, it's lush!!! Got to love matching wet bags and nappies!!


----------



## enola

I'm hoping for second post today as our postie seems to have this habit of hoarding my parcels and then bringing them in armfuls which, whilst exciting having lots of goodies to open, makes the husband suspicious....!
This morning those SUPER CHEAP fleece liners arrived, any one else get them? The parcel itself cost them £1.41 to post - madness! Also, I appear to have a free promo item screwdriver masking as a pen in there :haha:


----------



## thelilbump

where did u get your gdiaper from mummy_mi?


----------



## anothersquish

Hope you like the stretchie bamboozle as much as I like them (if not can I buy it ROFL!) 
I have another parcel...postie took it to wrong house!! BAD postie! Neighbour tried to bring it round but I went out to check the horses and when I came back and tried them they had gone out...argh! I want to know if its my dreamscape!!


----------



## mummy_mi

thelilbump said:


> where did u get your gdiaper from mummy_mi?

Managed to get a preloved one from a lady that replied to my wanted post on CNT, they wont ship or supply over here at all (boo, hiss!)

So I'm going to try this one out, it looks sooooo cute, and if I like I might very kindly ask a certain American Mumma on here if I can get some sent to her and then she can ship to me!

Will have to see if they're worth all that cost first tho!

xx


----------



## kirsten1985

I got the rainbow skirty today, nothing else though, have had to message my bedbug lady AGAIN :( I hope she hasn't sent them yet, I'll not be happy if they're lost!

I was a bit freaked though, I bought it preloved from the lady who runs bums n roses, so it came in their packaging, I was staring at it for ages thinking what the hell have I bought from bums n roses recently?! Was scared it might be my secret easter nappy! Finally plucked up the courage to open it, then felt like a right idiot!


----------



## anothersquish

your bedbug lady someone fron cnt kirsten?


----------



## mummy_mi

anothersquish said:


> Hope you like the stretchie bamboozle as much as I like them (if not can I buy it ROFL!)
> I have another parcel...postie took it to wrong house!! BAD postie! Neighbour tried to bring it round but I went out to check the horses and when I came back and tried them they had gone out...argh! I want to know if its my dreamscape!!

It is super soft and stretchy, but I'm not liking the 2 parterness! If it was an AIO/2 lined it that material I'd be in heaven but :S

I just dont think I like the fact she ends up getting clammy around her waist and with the wrap over the top, the doubled up velcro just seem really stiff and hard over her belly. Am not convinced its for us, I think it will end up being the very last nappy I reach for!!


----------



## anothersquish

mummy_mi said:


> anothersquish said:
> 
> 
> Hope you like the stretchie bamboozle as much as I like them (if not can I buy it ROFL!)
> I have another parcel...postie took it to wrong house!! BAD postie! Neighbour tried to bring it round but I went out to check the horses and when I came back and tried them they had gone out...argh! I want to know if its my dreamscape!!
> 
> It is super soft and stretchy, but I'm not liking the 2 parterness! If it was an AIO/2 lined it that material I'd be in heaven but :S
> 
> I just dont think I like the fact she ends up getting clammy around her waist and with the wrap over the top, the doubled up velcro just seem really stiff and hard over her belly. Am not convinced its for us, I think it will end up being the very last nappy I reach for!!Click to expand...

Get yourself some wool :) I use wool shorties over it....perfect.


----------



## mummy_mi

anothersquish said:


> mummy_mi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anothersquish said:
> 
> 
> Hope you like the stretchie bamboozle as much as I like them (if not can I buy it ROFL!)
> I have another parcel...postie took it to wrong house!! BAD postie! Neighbour tried to bring it round but I went out to check the horses and when I came back and tried them they had gone out...argh! I want to know if its my dreamscape!!
> 
> It is super soft and stretchy, but I'm not liking the 2 parterness! If it was an AIO/2 lined it that material I'd be in heaven but :S
> 
> I just dont think I like the fact she ends up getting clammy around her waist and with the wrap over the top, the doubled up velcro just seem really stiff and hard over her belly. Am not convinced its for us, I think it will end up being the very last nappy I reach for!!Click to expand...
> 
> Get yourself some wool :) I use wool shorties over it....perfect.Click to expand...

The last thing I need now is a wool addiction! I'll probably end up selling it once I have my next stash clear out.

xx


----------



## anothersquish

hahaha, whyever not...wool is fun :)


----------



## mummy_mi

anothersquish said:


> hahaha, whyever not...wool is fun :)

I doubt they'd be much choice for a 7lb 12oz slim waisted baby and I just prefer my Gro Babys!!


----------



## anothersquish

you are a stronger woman than I! 
I now have more little weeds and some BBs anda Flip Organic to wait for...must now find more things to sell!!


----------



## mummy_mi

your OH? can always do a BOGOF with mine and split the money!!

xx


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Please bring me my cow print fleece soaker with matching wipes, 2 custom weenotions, lots of nappies that I haven't even ordered but want anyway and not a bent in half moonpig card that specifically says DO NOT BEND on the envelope!


----------



## anothersquish

mummy_mi said:


> your OH? can always do a BOGOF with mine and split the money!!
> 
> xx

ooo good idea! Not sure he would sell for much, Ive broken him slowly over the years...


----------



## mummy_mi

anothersquish said:


> mummy_mi said:
> 
> 
> your oh? Can always do a bogof with mine and split the money!!
> 
> Xx
> 
> ooo good idea! Not sure he would sell for much, ive broken him slowly over the years...Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## saraendepity

well i'm only waiting for my Ellaroo Woven and a WN and Mutt now.....:( tho i must be a very good girl and not buy anything for a while....i double promised Rob i wouldnt tho.....i'm officially being made redundant in a few weeks so i'll have a few pennies when that comes thru !!! :happydance:

sara

xxxxxx


----------



## thelilbump

My Gro baby came today :happydance: uber cute!

Still waiting on my easter nappy though and for my store I'm waiting on our muttaqins to be dispatched :thumbup:



Sara: :hugs:


----------



## Monkeh

Please let the postie bring my ittis today!! I'm missing having him in ittis :(


----------



## mummy_mi

Still waiting on the Bambinex all in one - still not sure why I ordered this!
Pink camo BBOS
A new BIGGER nappy bucket
and a mandarin Gro Baby seemed to fall into my shopping basket yesterday and I didnt notice! I was only buying some of that foaming wipes stuff!! oh well....:)


----------



## anothersquish

A million little weeds inserts LOL....
plus all the other stuff, some more BBs, a Flip Organic and um...something else LOL


----------



## Lu28

I just bought a cowprint BB from CNT for £11.50, so excited!! It's onesize hook and loop, anyone use those ones before?


----------



## Monkeh

Yayyyy, Ittis!!! :happydance:

(plus my last easter bunny thing yay!)


----------



## sezzlebum

yup, i have one, 

i dont think the minky is as nice as ittis but their still cute

i want to swap mine for a poppers one though tbh, i hate applix lol


----------



## anothersquish

Lu28 said:


> I just bought a cowprint BB from CNT for £11.50, so excited!! It's onesize hook and loop, anyone use those ones before?

yeap I have one. Piccie on the pic thread of Theo with it on somewhere. 
The minky isnt as nice as Ittis as Sezzle says but for that price bargain :) I prefer my BBs with poppers!


----------



## sezzlebum

my posties a bum

no fluffy mail for me :(

i missed tots group to wait for him too lol
oh well always tomorrow

{dreamscape, bedbug (another), 2 wraps and matching dresses}


----------



## mummy_mi

Just seen postie over the other side of the street, wanted to shout out the window to him but resisted the urge, was also trying to see if his postie bag looked to be bulging with nappy shaped parcels but couldnt see.

He had better work his way down the road and back up our side quick! Maybe I should ask him if he'll start doing our side of the road first ;)

xx


----------



## enola

No fluffy mail yet today, but I have a suspicion there may be later!

Am still waiting on Flip inserts and BTP Wonderoo...
Now def. waiting on MyPouch which I am UBER excited about...
Sanpro, Wee Notions and Amber thingies still waiting...
After today I shall be waiting for 2 BTP aplix Blueberrys ;) 
A Noah's Ark nappy stacker...
And some baby clothes...

I *think* that's it?! 
On the plus side, though, my tree dedication for my mum for Mothering Sunday came through and tis booootiful so I am happy with that :dance:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

My brand spanking new cow print BB that I bought for £11.50!


----------



## lfernie

How did u manage that? I go tmy reuseable wipes and they're all very pretty x


----------



## Lu28

I got my LLs but no cowprint wrap to go over them from Jetters yet :cry:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

From CNT, just been prewashed... slightly worried I've handed over my pennies to a scammer but we'll see :haha:


----------



## Bekkiboo

Is £6 a good price for a happy heiny cow print btp nappy??


----------



## Lu28

FemmeEnceinte said:


> From CNT, just been prewashed... slightly worried I've handed over my pennies to a scammer but we'll see :haha:

Hmmm, I've literally just bought a cowprint BB on exactly the same deal, same thing - prewashed but not worn? Hope it's not a scam...


----------



## lfernie

Maybe people are just being nice and offering some bargains for us cloth nappy addicts instead of exploiting us :rofl: 

Not sure about the Happy Heiny as I've never used them but I tend to just buy things cos they look nice (although I am getting better now) x


----------



## Bekkiboo

Thanks hun, I need to know asap because if it is, I want to snap it up before anyone else does !!


----------



## sezzlebum

> Happy Heinys newest product line! There very own One Size Pocket diaper. The snap setting allows the diaper to grow from small, medium to large. Plus a cross over tab to give the diaper a perfect fit. Two microfiber inserts, one small and one large, come with this diaper to make it complete.
> They are made in solid colors.
> 
> The One Size Diapers will still feature custom milled fleece. No leg casings, which make better fitting diapers and contain messes better leaving NO red marks. Should the fleece roll out? Yes! Do NOT try to roll the fleece in. This will cause wicking if you try this. They are made to have the fleece roll out so the only thing that touches your child's delicate skin is the soft fleece.
> 
> Choose this product if you want the new leg style with the fleece that does NOT rolls out.

bout £9/£10 quid beckie so yeah i spose lol


----------



## anothersquish

No fluffy post, most upset. I hoped there would be fluffy post today especially because my 3yr old pony has a MASSIVE hole in her foot and is hopping lame so shes had to come in and the vets coming up....I thought there would be fluff to cheer me up but no


----------



## kirsten1985

I got no fluffy post either :cry: I have soooo much on the way - where is it all?!!!


----------



## Bekkiboo

I'm missing those longies still :cry: just don't know where they could be ?!?

I have a lovely nappy to put them over now and no longies. I have images of my post man wearing them at home to watch the football in, so he doesn't have to get up to 'go' anywhere!!


----------



## anothersquish

Royal mail is eating our fluffy post!!
Im STILL missing a dreamscape I bought two weeks ago....and the person I bought it from hasnt replied to the message I sent her telling her it wasnt here. I bought three other nappies from her too...like £50 worth of nappies so a bit nervous....


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Lu28 said:


> FemmeEnceinte said:
> 
> 
> From CNT, just been prewashed... slightly worried I've handed over my pennies to a scammer but we'll see :haha:
> 
> Hmmm, I've literally just bought a cowprint BB on exactly the same deal, same thing - prewashed but not worn? Hope it's not a scam...Click to expand...

From "chrizzy" on CNT? :(


----------



## Bekkiboo

Oh no, hope everyone gets their fluffy mail soon! I am getting a little worried because I've swapped something else and that nappy (the one I posted today on the cloth bum pics) arrived already. And my custom nappy for the Easter swap came okay too so starting to doubt it's the Royal Mail. Hope it arrives soon or I'm a Bummis wrap down :-(


----------



## Lu28

FemmeEnceinte said:


> Lu28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FemmeEnceinte said:
> 
> 
> From CNT, just been prewashed... slightly worried I've handed over my pennies to a scammer but we'll see :haha:
> 
> Hmmm, I've literally just bought a cowprint BB on exactly the same deal, same thing - prewashed but not worn? Hope it's not a scam...Click to expand...
> 
> From "chrizzy" on CNT? :(Click to expand...

That's the one :( Had yours arrived?


----------



## Lu28

Femme, just read yours properly now, looks like we've both paid for the same nappy :grr: I've just pmd her asking for an explanation, will let you know...

ETA Just checked and she only joined CNT yesterday, doesn't look good


----------



## sezzlebum

:o


----------



## enola

Oh I hope everyone gets their mia fluffy mail soon!
I got my Flip inserts, sanpro and one lot of baby clothes just now from the angry looking postie who practically chucked them at me! :o


----------



## kirsten1985

Oh no! That doesn't sound good!

I swapped something which got to the lady almost 2 weeks ago and I still do not have what she sent me, but she has messaged saying she thinks her hubby send it this week, I hope so! I only do swaps with people with good feedback though.

Hope you get a message back from her Lu :(


----------



## Bekkiboo

If you paid with Paypal and not by gift I would put in a dispute ASAP! Doesn't sound too promising so get the ball rolling to get your money back! x


----------



## Lu28

Just got a pm back from her. She said she actually had 2 of them and was going to give one to her sister but got more interest than she'd expected so decided to sell the second one instead. Here's hoping that's true and we both get one Femme, otherwise paypal will be getting a dispute from one of us!


----------



## anothersquish

I dont understand the feedback thing in CNT...I got messages saying people had left me positive feedback and I was like ?????? 
I feel bad as I havent given anyone feedback because its too confusing....ROFL


----------



## sezzlebum

lol squish, click their name and it goes to their profile where it has their feedback, if you click that you find the page to leave it.

to see yours, right at the top near your user name the control panel drops down, in there is the button for feedback x


----------



## anothersquish

ohhhhhhhhh.......im such a spanner.


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Lu28 said:


> Just got a pm back from her. She said she actually had 2 of them and was going to give one to her sister but got more interest than she'd expected so decided to sell the second one instead. Here's hoping that's true and we both get one Femme, otherwise paypal will be getting a dispute from one of us!

Got the same explanation... why bother explaining if it's actually a scam? Also... crappest scam ever if she only made £23 :lol:


----------



## thelilbump

oh dear, hope it isn't a scam ladies, i'm kinda surprised cnt doesn't have a min post count for selling but i suppose thats y they have the feedback section and advise not to gift.


----------



## saraendepity

oh no...i hope you all get your stuff you have paid for/swapped....i'm always a little dubious about swapping unless i 'know' them or they have fabby feedback.... keeping FX'd for you girls

i just got my dispatch notice for my Ellaroo *so excited* i'm hoping it comes soon so i can get out with it while the weather is nice :D


----------



## anothersquish

sooo Sara... its YOUR fault its raining today after that nice weather comment....tsk!


----------



## kirsten1985

Ooh I got my Goodmama 'One' my Easter nappy and a tanzanite blueberry today :happydance:


----------



## Bekkiboo

The happy heiny I brought yesterday from a lady on CNT arrived today :happydance:

Even more concerned about those longies I swapped for on CNT now, it's clearly no issue with royal mail so I don't understand the delay?

She got what I sent (to France) in a couple of days, it was super quick so why is it taking do long this side to get mine??? Arghhhhhh I want my longies!!!!!


----------



## sezzlebum

:cry::cry:
i got nowt again :cry::cry:

cept a bill:cry::cry:

stoopid postman:cry::cry:


----------



## anothersquish

Im waiting VERY impatiently for my postie man...I need to go muck out the stables but Im camping out til he gets here....ROFL I need help...


----------



## sezzlebum

Does anyone else find if they dont have fluffy mail for a week or so that they fall into some kind of depression lol


----------



## Lunaty

ohh yes... it seems the mailman just skips my place a couple of days a week LOL

I got 2 ecobubs and a giraffe outfit for bubs..
I might sell them on though.. it doesnt seem to be a great fit on Cole, but it's a medium so maybe he needs to fatten up a bit more LOL


----------



## anothersquish

sezzlebum said:


> Does anyone else find if they dont have fluffy mail for a week or so that they fall into some kind of depression lol

Dunno..Ive never gone a full week without fuffy post...if I did I think I might well slip into deep depression :dohh:
I didnt have fluffy post yesterday and its causing me to look through the front window every 30 seconds to see if postie man is on the other side of the street yet....


----------



## Jetters

No postie for me either...where my fluff at?!


----------



## anothersquish

Only one fluff...well...wool...haha new shorties...where are all my nappies!!!!


----------



## Bekkiboo

Can I poach this thread and ask if anyone would be interested in a swimming costume size 6-9 months from Mothercare? Cost me £8 and is BNWT's We just bypassed it and it never got used! 

You can see it here:

https://www.mothercare.com/Mothercare-Spot-and-Stripe-Swimsuit/dp/B0031JCV0Y/sr=1-27/qid=1268394397/ref=sr_1_27/280-6132559-0013009?_encoding=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=198171031&mcb=core

£6.50 posted (add Paypal fees on top)

Let me know, I need money to buy more shexy nappies mwahhh haha :thumbup:


----------



## saraendepity

ha ha i dont think i have gone without fluffy post for more than 3-4 days :blush: i do postie watch everymorning!LOL ....thismorning i got my Ellaroo :D its lushness :) still waiting for a Mutt and now waiting for a Large ivory Itti :)


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Lu!!! It came! The bargain cow print BB!

I feel guilty now :lol:


----------



## anothersquish

Least it arrived *phew* now get a pic of Molly with it on :) 

I NEED to take a pic of Theo in his Moo Itti (s!) but they are drying *stares at them*

Im really really worried about where the hell the dreamscape, WNNN and others I bought from the same person are :(


----------



## kirsten1985

Think I am now waiting for:

parrot bedbug
pink bedbug
stripey goodmama

Hm, think there might be more, that's not much to be waiting for!

I swapped my wcnn with a lady for two bedbugs a few weeks ago, she got the wcnn almost 2 weeks ago and she messaged me today to say she hasn't posted mine yet :growlmad:


----------



## Lu28

FemmeEnceinte said:


> Lu!!! It came! The bargain cow print BB!
> 
> I feel guilty now :lol:

Aaaghh, mine hasn't come yet!! :grr: Prob get it tomorrow :D Is it nice??

I did get my Blueberry cowprint wrap from Jetters though, thank you! Just waiting for Aisling to wake up now so I can get it on her and take a pic :happydance:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

It's gorgeous, doesn't even look prewashed! Verrrry very soft too :D You'll be pleased!

x


----------



## sezzlebum

Lu did she say she had just 2?
theres another mama saying she bought one of each from her :s


----------



## anothersquish

maybe she found a load that fell off the back of a lorry????


----------



## sezzlebum

i wanna find one of them lorries then lol


----------



## Lu28

anothersquish said:


> maybe she found a load that fell off the back of a lorry????

I honestly don't give a [email protected] if it fell off the back of a lorry, I want my nappy!! :hissy: She told me in the pm that she had 2... Just posted on the CNT thread, her profile says she was last online today so she hasn't done a runner just yet if she's not genuine.

Femme, maybe we'll have to go for joint custody?! :lol:


----------



## anothersquish

I got my email notice that my brand new WN has been dispatched!!!!
Whoop!


----------



## Jetters

Oh, minutes after I posted the postie came with my BGs and NBs. Woooop!

Yay Lu, can't wait to see a pic!


----------



## anothersquish

and the dreamscape I just bought....having said I wasnt going to buy another whoops!!!


----------



## sam#3

im still waiting for my babylegs and a few nappies ive bought!!


----------



## thelilbump

my soapnuts i bought arrived today (nappy garden have large bags on bogof if anyone needs any) along with my new WN CSP :happydance:

I kind of forgot i was waitin for them, didn't really think of them as fluff :dohh:


----------



## enola

No fluffy post today, but I got a dispatch notice from Wee Notions for my mummyfluff and wetbag AND from Jan at Simply Isis for my nursing and teething necklaces...aaaaah so excited! I'm waiting on my beautiful Blueberrys too :dance: Then I'm STILL waiting on my Wonderoo (from a lady on CNT that I'm not so sure about...hmmmm she says her mum forgot to post it?!). I *think* that's it? Oh but my cheque for my pay will be coming soon so then I can buy some more...I mean...so I can 'be sensible and put money aside'...:blush:


----------



## anothersquish

Postie brought my shiny new Wee Notions night nappy!!!!!!!! yayyyyyyyy!!!
Also got my BBSS in Ruby and BBOS in fire opal with three new Little Weeds inserts.


----------



## saraendepity

enola said:


> No fluffy post today, but I got a dispatch notice from Wee Notions for my mummyfluff and wetbag AND from Jan at Simply Isis for my nursing and teething necklaces...aaaaah so excited! I'm waiting on my beautiful Blueberrys too :dance: Then I'm STILL waiting on my Wonderoo (from a lady on CNT that I'm not so sure about...hmmmm she says her mum forgot to post it?!). I *think* that's it? Oh but my cheque for my pay will be coming soon so then I can buy some more...I mean...so I can 'be sensible and put money aside'...:blush:

WHO WAS it hun ?? im waiting for a mutt off CNT AND SHE SAID THAT TOO :dohh::dohh:


----------



## saraendepity

oops sorry for random caps...daisy likes to help mummy type!


----------



## sezzlebum

still waiting for my dreamscape, bedbug, wool wraps and dresses from NM 

i fell out with postie now :(

apparently im waitin for my mothersday pressie too which hasnt arrived :(


----------



## enola

saraendepity said:


> WHO WAS it hun ?? im waiting for a mutt off CNT AND SHE SAID THAT TOO :dohh::dohh:

Awww at Daisy :hugs:
It was Allstartiger? I'm giving it 'til Monday...!


----------



## Lu28

I'm still waiting on my possibly dodgy CNT BBOS cow print.... Here's hoping the post is just slow here! Got my baby legs from Hong Kong though, I'll have to try them out later :D


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Ooh, I bought five pairs of babylegs for a tenner on eBay... from Hong Kong. Are they real or at least real looking? :lol:


----------



## Lu28

Mine aren't official babylegs, just the same sort of idea. Honestly I wouldn't have a notion what the difference is between the two apart from the designs! :lol:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I really can't see either, they're all cute :D Nice to grab a bargain though!


----------



## dippy dee

i'm waiting for 2 pairs of longies, 4 good mamas, 4 nn night nappies, 2 bb's, 6 bg's, and a little something for the easter bunny that i need to get sent and soon.


----------



## 21p1eco

I am waiting for a lollipop natural one size, medium green fuzzi bunz, lagoon minkee weenotions night nappy and two pairs of baby legs, 1 cow print and 1 blue spot. Hurry up wn's people!!!


----------



## saraendepity

enola said:


> saraendepity said:
> 
> 
> WHO WAS it hun ?? im waiting for a mutt off CNT AND SHE SAID THAT TOO :dohh::dohh:
> 
> Awww at Daisy :hugs:
> It was Allstartiger? I'm giving it 'til Monday...!Click to expand...

yep that was mine too....she said she had definately posted it but aksed for my address again to check against her proof of postages ... hmm me wonders when the posting date will be?!?!


----------



## Lu28

I'm STILL waiting on my slightly dodgy BB cowprint nappy from CNT :grr: Both Femme and the other lady who paid for one have got theirs now... Really hope it's just that the post is a bit slow here.

Also waiting on my WN cowprint velboa and my Mammy Made nappy and I'll do a stash pic when I have them all :D


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

That is annoying, am sure it's fine though. My postie didn't bother mashing through parcels as usual so I have to go pick them up. Funnily enough, he did fold another "do not bend" moonpig card! Wanker.


----------



## anothersquish

your postie needs a slap Femme!
Mine brought me millions of new inserts (!!!!) and a Flip Organic this morning :)

Looks like Royal Mail has eaten my WNNN, dreamscape and WNpocket :(


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Will I ever get my wn dispatch notices? :(


----------



## Lu28

When did you order your WN Femme? I ordered after you so it'd be nice to know how long I'm looking at!

Sorry about your nappies Squish, thats so frustrating...


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

The 24th of feb, which is exactly 3 weeks on weds. Bet I get it then!


----------



## anothersquish

My last order I put in on 22nd Feb and it arrived the other day...BUT it was a simple WNNN (just chocolate marble nothing fancy) Oh and I had it 2nd class mail.


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Ah, both of mine have custom embroidery and inners etc.


----------



## anothersquish

the custom ones I have took longer, Im waiting still on the one with most embroidery and I ordered that 19th feb.


----------



## Lu28

Mine was just the cow print velboa with no embroidery so hopefully it won't be too long, dying to see it!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

anothersquish said:


> the custom ones I have took longer, Im waiting still on the one with most embroidery and I ordered that 19th feb.

Argh, annoying. Have you had a dispatch notice even?


----------



## anothersquish

No not yet but Im kinda hoping I get one in the next day or two....!!!! I want to see what its like before I plan my next order as some of the fabrics Ive used I want to see in person next to each other before I put them on the same nappy IYSWIM!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

LOLZ... I just got a dispatch notice!


----------



## Bekkiboo

Still waiting on those longies, supposedly posted 1st March :shrug:


----------



## anothersquish

FemmeEnceinte said:


> LOLZ... I just got a dispatch notice!

hahahaha!!! Maybe it will work for me too *stares at email inbox*


----------



## enola

I am considering sending a letter to my postman...it may go along the lines of...

"Dear Mr. Postman,

I hate you. You are definitely evil. Why do you torment me?
It is simply unacceptable to leave a big pile of mail for me to arrive home to, only for me to discover it all NHS and Council Tax related. Where is my pretty post? I don't think you understand the gravity of your actions. As such, I am absolutely going to get a dog and train it to bite you every time you fail to include something fluffy/pretty in my post. 

Many thanks!
Yours, Enola. "

:lol:


----------



## thelilbump

:rofl:


----------



## anothersquish

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## kirsten1985

Huff huff I got no fluffy post today :( I better have some bedbugs tomorrow or else I am going to that womans house and getting them myself! It is exactly 2 weeks since she received my wild child, argh! People are so slow!


----------



## sezzlebum

:o kirsten thats ages ago :( id email and demand it back silly woman :(

beccie when i was looking up posting to france it said summet about economy, it can take 3 weeks im wondering if shes done that?

dear postie 

now that the NM has sorted me out please bring my bedbugs and dreamscape, oh and my mothers day pressie that hasnt come yet :(


----------



## kirsten1985

:( My mothers day pressie isn't here yet either sezzle. Although I slightly blame Jake for only ordering it on Friday :rofl: I just hope those bedbugs are good, they better be after such a wait.


----------



## thelilbump

Kirsten; you should be getting a knock in the morning so you can harass your postie for them :haha:


----------



## saraendepity

yeah Kirsten demand it back and i'll buy it off you !!!! hehehe i'm STILL waiting for a mutt i bought about 2 weeks ago now and i;m getting a little more than suspicious now......hmmm and a cushie from claire and UD from Femme :D


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Gosh, let's see...

A jaguar print BBOS poppers
A cow print BB wrap
A Tots Bots stretch
A Tots Bots pocket 
A Bedbug 
A WNSS cow print velboa with embroidery
A WNSS jaguar print minky with embroidery
Wool shorties
Wool longies
Cow print fleece soaker & matching wipes
Think that's it... :lol:


----------



## enola

Ah the list continues...

So, I am STILL waiting on the wonderoo...I am giving the CNT lady another chance as my postman may be hoarding the fluff jealously again, however after today I will message her...
Then we have the WeeNotions bits and pieces, two blueberrys, a newborn interlock soaker, my MyPouch, nappy stacker and ah yes - my cheque from work so I can cash it and pay for the things I have reserved!!!
Ooh and a sample 'Graze box' should be coming today, too, which I'm rather excited about as it is free food, and I do love a good freebie! :dance:
Comeoooon postie where arrrreeee yooooou?! Maybe he got my threat by proxy somehow and is now scared to come near the house?! :o


----------



## anothersquish

postie postie postie....I need to go out but I dont want to go before fluff arrives.....


----------



## sezzlebum

Still no mothersday pressie... although he told me what it is.... its a supernatural mug :D mmm dean and sam mmmmmm

postie has broke i think because we have a new postie

hes a lemon

my 2 packages yesterday were recorded signed for.... he knocked on my door, shoved a letter thru the letterbox and i opened the door as he was about to leave, not post a sorry we missed you card, he was just goin, then when he saw me he said oh these are yours, gave them to me and walked off, so i didnt sign for them...

i thought i was meant to :s

oh well he brought me one of my bedbugs today and i i better get the other bedbug and dreamscape tomorow otherwise im gonna get a refund from that mama on NM because i think shes takin the pish

Kirsten have yo got her address? should we all go terrorise her with nappies on our heads instead of masks? we can be the fluff avengers :p


----------



## Bekkiboo

I got my longies :mail: and they are GORGEOUS all be it a bit HUUUUUUUGE :haha:

I am feeling the woolly love though, even with a baggy butt they look great on Cassidy, and you were right Sarah, they had been sent economy, I didn't know there was such a thing and had I of known I'd have sent it that way myself :haha:

I want more woollies already (I really can't afford any more addictions but they are :cloud9: off to CNT to browse) then going out to post some wonderful things ! :winkwink:

x x x


----------



## lfernie

OK I'm waiting on, some longies & soakers, a wrap and wonderoo from bekki so scrumptious wipe cubes, knitting needles, a cheetah bb (which I've not ordered yet but I think this is what I'm gonna go with) and not sure what else to order with my Gift Voucher. Any suggi's??x


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah I have her address, not that far from me either, I could have got the damn things myself, lol.

No idea what I am waiting on anymore, off the top of my head:

Stripey Goodmama
Red Shorties
2 Bedbugs
Swaddlebees
Weenotions Wipes
Spotty Blueberry
Holdens Landing Rainbow lovey blanket! :D

Mothers Day pressie
Dress for Freya
Leather shoes for Freya.


----------



## sezzlebum

she did another trade Kirsten in her feedback left on the 11th surely she should have posted yours too, id keep on at her now till their in your hands

Beccie it didnt even occur to me about economy till yesterday, i bury things in the very back darkest corner of my brain and occasionally they surface lol


----------



## Bekkiboo

Haha well at least you remembered in the nick of time, I would have erupted like a volcano if I had to wait any longer. Luckily they arrived today :haha:

Still waiting on that Bambooty aswell, should have been here by now, unless you can send by economy from within the UK??? Those CNT ladies like to keep things cheap :haha:


----------



## sezzlebum

:rofl: aye, i would send on the cheap but im worried about things going amiss so i always send 1st class recorded

Kirsten has she already sent them? if not id just go get em lol, shes done sales since you sent that and theyve had their stuff

wonder whats gone on


----------



## kirsten1985

Well she said her OH was meant to post them and forgot...I have had that sooo may times from people though! Don't send your OH if he's going to forget, do it yourself! :lol:

She said she sent them first class Saturday so I was expecting them yesterday. If they don't come today I'm out to get her, lol. I don't like getting mad at people, but there is a mad Kirsten coming her way that's for sure :rofl:


----------



## Bekkiboo

That's it Kirsten get mad grrrrrrr, roar like a tiger :haha: xx


----------



## lfernie

I hope my knitting needles come today, although I've no wool :haha: I've ordered a cheetah poppered BB and Bamboozle Stretchy with my Gift Voucher and now I've just remember I need to go out tomorrow and will miss my fluffy post :cry: x


----------



## sezzlebum

Bekkiboo said:


> That's it Kirsten get mad grrrrrrr, roar like a tiger :haha: xx

:rofl:


----------



## thelilbump

my new easter bunny nappy came today :happydance: The original is still lost in transit tho :cry: so I had to choose something else sharpish but hey ho!

I don't think I am waiting on anything now personally apart from ym easter bunny nappy. For my store still waiting on disptach of several things including mutts and bambooty :cry:


----------



## sezzlebum

thelilbump said:


> my new easter bunny nappy came today :happydance: The original is still lost in transit tho :cry: so I had to choose something else sharpish but hey ho!
> 
> I don't think I am waiting on anything now personally apart from ym easter bunny nappy. For my store still waiting on disptach of several things including mutts and bambooty :cry:

your getting mutts? :p


----------



## thelilbump

ohhh yeaaaa :happydance: soon hopefully!


----------



## sezzlebum

ah fab i need some of them for summer me thinks


----------



## kirsten1985

Ooh I need some more mutts too! Yay Donna :)


----------



## kirsten1985

Get lots of nice girly ones!


----------



## saraendepity

well i just got my Mutt 3sr from allstartiger on CNT and it was posted YESTERDAY!!!!! she bloody told me it had already been posted ages ago!! i am NOT a happy bunny !!!:hissy:


----------



## lfernie

We should have a CNT good & bad sellers thread in here. Seems a few people have had problems, I only ever had one nappy from CNT that took a couple of weeks but it's a pain in the arse when u wait for it to come every day x


----------



## saraendepity

i'm in such a bad mood about it !!!! i usually just dont leave feedback but i think i might go leave nasty feedback!!


----------



## enola

saraendepity said:


> well i just got my Mutt 3sr from allstartiger on CNT and it was posted YESTERDAY!!!!! she bloody told me it had already been posted ages ago!! i am NOT a happy bunny !!!:hissy:

Grrr at her! I'm still waiting on my Wonderoo from her - she will be getting bad feedback I'm afraid, rubbish comms and late postage whilst still advertising her site around the place I see! :growlmad: 

Would we be allowed a good/bad sellers thing for another forum place? Maybe on Facebook?


----------



## sezzlebum

could do it on the fluffy bunnys discussions board, i wouldnt do it here as it would prob start a war between 2 forums (cnt users coming here n causing drama if they dont like what they read, vice versa)

sara who was that?

i only ever really had an issue with the bedbug i got off the same lady as you, bloody rotten it was lol


----------



## sezzlebum

lol nm just read who it was :rofl:


----------



## kirsten1985

I would say something to her Sara, that's awful!

I have had some REALLY fast delivery off some people on CNT, and then some incredibly slow too.

I think it's a great idea to start something on our page on facebook.


----------



## lfernie

I don't mind if people don't post for a couple of days cos I know what it's like having Ryan and some days I can barely brush my teeth never mind leave the house but if it's been a few days since they have said they were gonna post it and it hasn't arrived that's when I get annoyed x


----------



## Bekkiboo

I agree, set up a discussion thread on the fluffy Easter Bunny page and we can put down our experiences with buying there. 

Sara, you're within your rights to leave negative, if she lied she lied she deserves the negative feedback!


----------



## sezzlebum

lfernie said:


> I don't mind if people don't post for a couple of days cos I know what it's like having Ryan and some days I can barely brush my teeth never mind leave the house but if it's been a few days since they have said they were gonna post it and it hasn't arrived that's when I get annoyed x

me either, though i paid for something 2 sundays ago and am still waiting, turned out the seller had sold it twice :wacko: said shed forgot she sold it me and refunded the other mama

she said she was posting on monday so im givin till tomoro then im gonna go all sezzlebum on her ass:haha:


----------



## Bekkiboo

Hehe, Lauren *coughs* I think I should be on the bad list, something always delays me :blush: But I'm a nice lady really :cry: Honest :thumbup:
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## kirsten1985

I don't mind waiting at all, as long as I am kept up to date with why they haven't sent and it would be nice to know when they do eventually post stuff. Good communication and all that :)


----------



## saraendepity

yeah i dont mind at all but its been about 2 weeks now and she said when i pm'd her that she would check he proof of postage and it had been sent...this was last week sometime.....now it comes and the post date is 15th ...hmmmmm i think someone is extracting the urine !!


----------



## Bekkiboo

Kirsten there's a lady one CNT selling some woollies and I'm interested in the pink ones. She has asked me to make her an offer but I've no idea what they are worth? Can you have a little look and tell me what you think? :hugs:


----------



## enola

I agree, I totally understand that sometimes people just can't post when they said they would, but it doesn't take them a couple of minutes just to drop a quick message apologising and letting you know roughly when they'll be posting. This one has annoyed me too, because she appears to have lied, and there really is no need!
:hugs: for you Sara x


----------



## lfernie

Bekki, I don't mind cos I 'know' you anyway but I mean on CNT (yours is getting posted today :blush: , I ended up having to wait in yday for a courier but thats another story). But agreed a quick message saying that she forgot is a lot better than lieing about it x


----------



## kirsten1985

I'm not sure Bekki, I am rubbish at making offers too! They look pretty new, offer her £12 maybe? See what she says anyway.

NO BEDBUGS FOR ME TODAY. :grr:

I'm messaging that woman now, I'm so cross! Won't be swapping anything with her again!


----------



## anothersquish

Apparently the stuff Ive been waiting for for almost 3 weeks has been returned to the persons PO because she addressed it wrongly.....but shes not sending them "again" til friday....Im happy because at least Ill get them but by the time they get here Theo might have outgrown them!!


----------



## anothersquish

Oh I did get my medium Chocolate Itti and BB cowprint wrap today though :)


----------



## Lu28

I'm STILL waiting on that slightly dodgy cow print BB from CNT when Femme and the other lady got theirs ages ago.... Giving her until tomorrow I think :growlmad:


----------



## sezzlebum

:| not a good week for fluffy mail really is it


----------



## kirsten1985

No! How rubbish is everyone being!


----------



## kirsten1985

Ok so I angrily messaged my bedbug lady, she then paid me some for the wild child and is filling out a claim form for the bedbugs. I hope I still get them as I need them, lol.

Got the amber necklace thank you Donna it's lovely!


----------



## anothersquish

Thats what I was like about the WNNN and dreamscape that were MIA! They are mediums and I NEED medium night nappies but didnt want to order brand new ones for them to turn up and end up with too many! 
Infact Ive had to put a nappy wash in today when I was going to leave it til tomorrow just to get the nighttime nappies washed else he was going to be back in Pop-Ins but I only had two of the bamboo ones unwashed as Ive been letting OH use them in the day recently thinking Id have more NN .....


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah I am hoping she did actually send them and didn't intend to do this all along :blush: feel awful thinking that but she paid for the wcnn without me asking and it just feels a bit odd. I only have one night nappy at the moment, it's ridiculous. There were loads of M/L bedbugs on CNT a few weeks ago, now I can't seem to find any :(


----------



## Bekkiboo

I posted goodies today mwahh hahaha! Lauren your Bummis and Wonderoo should be there tomorrow, could you please look at the yellow wonderoo with fresh eyes and confirm there are no markings on the fleece bit inside? Couldn't confirm whether it was the reflection off the nappy or not and my eyes gave up after a while :haha:

I also posted my Easter Bunny nappy today!!!!! Someone's in for a treat :happydance:


----------



## Jetters

No fluff for ages, then today I pop out and get a 'while you were out' card for FIVE parcels!!!!! GRRRRR!


----------



## thelilbump

thelilbump said:


> ohhh yeaaaa :happydance: soon hopefully!




sezzlebum said:


> ah fab i need some of them for summer me thinks




kirsten1985 said:


> Ooh I need some more mutts too! Yay Donna :)

yea i got some lovely girly ones coming aswell as some funky boys mutts. :thumbup:



saraendepity said:


> well i just got my Mutt 3sr from allstartiger on CNT and it was posted YESTERDAY!!!!! she bloody told me it had already been posted ages ago!! i am NOT a happy bunny !!!:hissy:

No i wouldn't be happy either. I'd leave appropriate feedback. I might b wrong but doesn't she run a store too? 




kirsten1985 said:


> Ok so I angrily messaged my bedbug lady, she then paid me some for the wild child and is filling out a claim form for the bedbugs. I hope I still get them as I need them, lol.
> 
> Got the amber necklace thank you Donna it's lovely!

:happydance: glad it got there okay!



Jetters said:


> No fluff for ages, then today I pop out and get a 'while you were out' card for FIVE parcels!!!!! GRRRRR!

Sods law :dohh:


----------



## kirsten1985

Ha ha mega quoting! Allstartiger is sending me something too, although it's a swap so I'm not going to post until I have my nappy! he he, that'll teach her to mess around! (Hope they don't read this, I'm a bit scared, lol)


----------



## thelilbump

lol!


----------



## lfernie

kirsten1985 said:


> Ha ha mega quoting! Allstartiger is sending me something too, although it's a swap so I'm not going to post until I have my nappy! he he, that'll teach her to mess around! (Hope they don't read this, I'm a bit scared, lol)

:haha:


----------



## anothersquish

Today postie brought me a sapphire BB, a rockmelon medium Itti and a dreamscape I forgot I bought (ROFL!!!) 
Must say I am liking doing swaps, its fun getting fluffy post but not spending more than postage!


----------



## ellie

I;'m still waiting on 3 wraps I bought from cnt 2 weeks ago :( :cry:
what's the etiquette there? I've sent a pm but no response? 

oh, and some fleece liners etc from nappy wrap store (thanks femme for the website link)


----------



## lfernie

Has anyone bought a new Blueberry recently? I just got mine and it came with 2 inserts? x


----------



## enola

Well, my wonderoo from Allstartiger finally arrived - with her business card in it no less...sorry love, but I doubt I'll be buying from you again!!! Unsure as to what to do with feedback, think I'm going to PM her as the postmark evidently states she lied again, and if she can offer a reasonable explanation I just won't leave feedback, if not it'll have to be negative - do you think that's fair?

My postie exacted his revenge today and has snapped one of the hangy bits on my nappy stacker that also arrived! Thankfully it doesn't really make it any less useful, and I can always fix it. 

Now I am just waiting on the two blueberrys, my newborn interlock soaker and Mypouch and my Weenotions order still that I had the dispatch notice for last week! Oh, and my work cheque so I can pay for more reserved fluff!!! :haha:

Hope everyone else gets cheering fluffy mail today! :flower:


----------



## lfernie

Well I received a wonderoo & bummi's wrap (courtesy of bekki), stretchy bamboozle (which is so lovely and soft and not really what I expected but in a good way) and cheetah print BB! Off to take some photo's :haha: x


----------



## kirsten1985

lfernie said:


> Has anyone bought a new Blueberry recently? I just got mine and it came with 2 inserts? x

Yeah I don't use the smaller insert, well I use it in other things but not the blueberry, lol.


----------



## anothersquish

lfernie said:


> Has anyone bought a new Blueberry recently? I just got mine and it came with 2 inserts? x

haha yes, suprised me the first time I got two inserts too...the little one is the "newborn" insert apparently...I swiped it out and used it to stuff small sized pockets instead LOL


----------



## kirsten1985

^ Lol how did that little face get in my post.


----------



## anothersquish

Oh and I hope you like your Stretchie as much as I like mine....stretchie loveeeeee....!!


----------



## thelilbump

lfernie said:


> Has anyone bought a new Blueberry recently? I just got mine and it came with 2 inserts? x

is it the new print? They come with the new style longer insert and a booster. I just slot the booster in the middle of the fastened insert :thumbup:


----------



## Lu28

Still no cowprint BB from CNT, pmed her but she'll just say it's in the post... Any idea what happens if something doesn't turn up in the post from CNT?


----------



## anothersquish

If it doesnt turn up ask her for a refund once the 10 working days is up, if she posted it she can reclaim from PO, if she didnt...tough.


----------



## lfernie

thelilbump said:


> lfernie said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone bought a new Blueberry recently? I just got mine and it came with 2 inserts? x
> 
> is it the new print? They come with the new style longer insert and a booster. I just slot the booster in the middle of the fastened insert :thumbup:Click to expand...

It's cheetah print but I think thats what it is, it's got the normal MF and hemp insert and a smaller hemp booster x


----------



## thelilbump

Yea i did wonder if they'd be releasing the new inserts with new nappies, they must just be starting to stream through now :thumbup:


----------



## kirsten1985

Well I got a blueberry today and some other bits and bobs, but still no bedbugs!! She has paid me for the wild child now, and says she will reclaim from post office, but it still seems dodgy to me, that she told me for 2 weeks she was going to post them, then when she does they get lost?! Hm.


----------



## lfernie

Kirsten I think she just wanted your WC :(


----------



## Bekkiboo

Who was it again Kirsten? 

OT but someone has put in the first bid on Marks landrover on eBay!! :happydance:

Now all we need is a bidding war so he gets more than he needs for it and gives me some moneyyyyy!! 

There are now 106 people watching it so I'm hoping for a crazy finale in 3 days when the bidding expires!!!!!


----------



## sezzlebum

cheeky cow, what did she pay ya? it is weird she paid even tho she said shes sent it :|

Femme was your cow bb sent normal post or recorded? .... if recorded shes probably sent Lu's recorded too so might have a tracking number?
if not Lu, then as squishy mcmishington said just wait the 10 days and ask for refund x did you pay gifted or normal?

this is why i was asking about paying gifted the other week... 
paying the fees does offer buyer protection for refunds x


----------



## anothersquish

you cant claim from PO til 10 working days after the stuff was sent....??
When has she said she sent it?


----------



## sezzlebum

im still waiting for bedbug and dreamscape from NM :|
urm a PBPD 
a bedbug from Bonnie
a grobaby...
cushieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :p 
oh and the stuff i won on the etsy contest :D


----------



## anothersquish

oh on the bedbug note...I had a dream last night about ordering dreamscapes and playscapes ROFL I need help....


----------



## kirsten1985

Bekkiboo said:


> Who was it again Kirsten?

mummytofive. She has good feeback though, so it's a bit odd. She has been weird about the whole thing really.



sezzlebum said:


> cheeky cow, what did she pay ya? it is weird she paid even tho she said shes sent it :|

£18. I told her I paid £26 (I bought an extra hemp booster and she got that too) and she said "really?!" As if I didn't know what I paid for it! :( She just gave me the £18 without me asking for it and then when I said it would be good if she added a couple of quid seeing as the damn nappy was new, she just didn't.



anothersquish said:


> you cant claim from PO til 10 working days after the stuff was sent....??
> When has she said she sent it?

She said she posted Saturday (just gone). On Tuesday she said "well I'm off to fill out a claim form now then". I didn't know you had to wait 10 days.

What do I do?!


----------



## Lu28

I didn't send it gifted thank god so hopefully I'll have some sort of come back. She only posted the other ones last Thursday I think so not that long, I'm just a bit suspicious because of all the messing around on this one. I can imagine having 2 onesize cowprint BBs to sell but 3??? I guess I'll have to wait and see!


----------



## anothersquish

You cant claim before ten working days, sounds to me like she didnt ever intend to send them.
I would tell her that you want her to pay an extra £2/£3 whatever or you want the nappy back as you dont know how she can manage to claim for something she suposedly only posted a few days ago when RM wont contemplate a claim yet!
If it was posted on the Saturday it was take 3 working days (to til Wednesday!) first class and up to six working days 2nd class (so next monday)

MUCH dodgy!


----------



## kirsten1985

She said she posted first class. Should I ask her if she has claimed yet? See what she says? :(


----------



## Bekkiboo

Kirsten I'd PM her asking her to return the nappy if she is reluctant to trade/buy fairly!

Tell her oncethe nappy is returned safely to you, that you will refund the money minus the postage it cost you to send it!

She probably has good feedback because most people um and ah about leaving negative for fear of bad in return or quite simply they eventually get the nappy and think ''oh well I have it now'' and leave positive for the sake of it!

Don't be afraid to speak up :hugs:


----------



## anothersquish

Id get cross! Honestly I would! You sent an expensive, practically new nappy in good faith and she has pissed about, its not on. Be cross and put your foot down about it


----------



## thelilbump

yea the po won't let her claim till the 14th day and then they'll send her a form and u one. I kno this from when Sara's nappies very nearly went missing.


----------



## saraendepity

omg the cheeky cow!!! i would demand she pay you more or send it back to you...i think she was just after your WC too !!!


----------



## kirsten1985

:( I will ask her. Silly woman.


----------



## sezzlebum

tell her you want the rest of your money, someone sold theres for 20 in the same condition as yours, without the booster, 

shes a cheeky biatch, im sorry i told you about her thread now :(


----------



## kirsten1985

Lol don't worry sezzle, it's not your fault! :hugs: I ordered a new bedbug from jabula with the money I got from the WC so that will be exciting when it gets here. Never had a new one, lol.


----------



## sezzlebum

oooh their gorjuss when their new i love em, they feel like the wildchilds only more soft and squishy,

i dont understand how they loose the valore look, is it how their washed?
mine are fine but some of the preloveds i had you wouldnt have thought they were made of the same thing


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah they seem to look completely different when they're old. :shrug:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Lu she sent the cow print BB via first class, wasn't recorded or anything. Hope it turns up!

I bought a leopard/cheetah/jaguar (honestly, i have no idea which) print BB from CNT for £15 all in (reduced from £16) and it just arrived without an insert. It didn't specify if there was an insert either way but I just sort of assumed... have I been ripped off or should I expect to pay that much minus the insert? :/


----------



## thelilbump

one preloved blueberry for £15 without an insert? I don't tend tyo buy preloved myself personally but i think that sounds expensive! U could of bought a new one for £20 with insert.


----------



## lfernie

Yeah I wouldv'e thought you would've got an insert for that anything (meaning fancy nappies) I've bought preloved without the insert has been £8 or so at most x


----------



## lfernie

And Kirsten, I would ask for your nappy back, cheeky lady x


----------



## anothersquish

I wouldnt pay £15 for one withotu the insert!
I just paid £12 for a practically brand spanking new fire opal one with insert (seriously must have only been worn twice?!) and I will normally pay £6-9 for one without an insert depending on condition.


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Well, I've pmed her... looks like she was being sneaky! Thought it was too much.


----------



## enola

Update on AllStarTiger, she has apologised and said it was because she had a sick baby but she knows she should have PMd just to update...so I think I'll just not leave feedback either way.
Well, I went to visit my friend and her 3 month old little boy today and came back at 5.30pm to find a Royal Mail slip through the door for three packages!!! Booooo!


----------



## saraendepity

oooh 3 packages:)

well i have PM'd allstartiger telling her tht i'm not happy and i will be leaving negative feedback as she lied to me.... lets see what her excuse is.........


----------



## sezzlebum

£12ish seems to be the going rate with an insert for blueberrys x


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah I have bought and sold good condition blueberries with an insert for £12 ish. :)


----------



## sezzlebum

cow print onesize bb £13 https://www.clothnappytree.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=41244 ;)


----------



## Lu28

sezzlebum said:


> cow print onesize bb £13 https://www.clothnappytree.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=41244 ;)

I saw this last night, so bloody tempted to buy it but holding out hope my CNT woman isn't scamming me...


----------



## Monkeh

Meee, I'm nabbing the BB :D


----------



## sezzlebum

i dunno what to say Lu, you could message her and ask what address shes posted to?


----------



## Lu28

sezzlebum said:


> i dunno what to say Lu, you could message her and ask what address shes posted to?

I messaged her yesterday but no reply yet, looks like she hasn't been on CNT since Monday. Hopefully it's just my ridiculously slow postie.


----------



## sezzlebum

i dunno am in same boat,
paid for bb and dreamscape nearly a fortnight ago, messaged mama yesterday, she said she posted on tuesday and most people had recieved them yesterday.... 

not me tho :| stoopid postman :|


----------



## anothersquish

Lu, if you dont get that BB I will hold onto a cowprint BB for you. I love them but I will have three once these new ones arrive plus cow print Ittis, a cowprint WN and one on order from Ellie so I am pretty sure I could part with one BB if yours doesnt turn up!


----------



## Lunaty

Booo what a disaster... i hate t when stuff like that happens.. 
At least be honest and fess up that you haven send it because you got caught up..

It spoils the fun waiting for a nappy for over 2 weeks!!! *unless it is from the other side of the world LOL


----------



## Lu28

anothersquish said:


> Lu, if you dont get that BB I will hold onto a cowprint BB for you. I love them but I will have three once these new ones arrive plus cow print Ittis, a cowprint WN and one on order from Ellie so I am pretty sure I could part with one BB if yours doesnt turn up!

Aww, thanks hon! :hugs:


----------



## Lunaty

anothersquish said:


> Lu, if you dont get that BB I will hold onto a cowprint BB for you. I love them but I will have three once these new ones arrive plus cow print Ittis, a cowprint WN and one on order from Ellie so I am pretty sure I could part with one BB if yours doesnt turn up!

Thats a whole lotta cow :rofl:


----------



## anothersquish

My millions of BBs are in the post on their way now...whoo! I cant wait....nappiessssssssss!
Also hoping that my WNNN, dreamscape and WNOS do eventually get here *sigh*


----------



## sezzlebum

im gettin rather fooked off :|

i was in kitchen and looked out of the window and saw postie holding nappy sized packages

got all excited.. finally my dreamscape and bug is here, maybe my prizes, maybe my goodmama or my grobaby

the fecker walked right past my house

no post :(


----------



## Lunaty

Yeah am anxiously awaiting my swaps LOL

Go coming:
Designerbums dalmation
HL Parrot
2 UD'S :)
Cushie tushie
Wild Child Show pony
Itti AIO tiger

OMG DH is gonna kill me, i only just realized how many are in the way LOL


----------



## saraendepity

OMG i HATE it when they do that!!!! BOOOOOOOO


----------



## anothersquish

Chase the postie down and whack him with a rolling pin!
Im always GUTTED when I have no fluffy post. Gonna be upset soon as Im possibly going to order the Ittis from Aus and then thats it...Im saving for the HL nappies so wont have fluffy post for WEEKS!!!


----------



## Monkeh

Btw, I'm posting your ittis today squish. Meant to do it yesterday but forgot the PO has a half day wednesday :dohh:


----------



## anothersquish

haha no worries, I randomly recieved an itti yesterday and couldnt remember who it was from....then I remembered I swapped it!

Im upset...I has no fluffy post :(


----------



## purple_socks

I've been waiting for the postman to bring me loads of things 4 aaaaages! :sad2: i can't even completely remember what i bought now! :

i know i'm waiting for two WN, a wetbag and some liners which i ordered a couple of weeks ago so surely should have been here by now?!

and a parcel from play.com (that was odered ages ago 4 my friends bday and hasn't showed up even tho another thing i ordered from play on the same day has grrr)

and couple of bits from ebay

i feel like theres something else that i've 4gotten?wacko: hmmm well that'll b a nice treat...if the postman ever comes!!!! i'm rubbish at waiting! 
:mail:


----------



## Jetters

I've had to start writing down what i'm waiting for and from who, cos I didn't even realise something from last month hadn't turned up till she messaged me saying it was returned to her! Oops!

So i'm still waiting on...

Strawberry fields itti
Giraffe itti
Cow mini Blueberry
Blue summer mini Blueberry
Lilac Little Kiwi nappy and wrap
LoveBunnys Hahtuvahullu (STUPID posties!)
Holdens Landing Owls
Swap from Squish
Ebay cheapie Moo!

and now... no more buying so I can save pennies for the co-op!!!


----------



## purple_socks

postman (well actually it was a post woman) just arrived with a package! it was a top from ebay tho so it wasn't my nappies,wetbag or liners (that i've been waiting weeeeeeeeks and weeeeeeeks 4!!!) :hissy:


O' nappies O' nappies where for art thou???


----------



## Lu28

Sara, I got the ivory itti, thank you! :cloud9: Posted yesterday, received today therefore where the hell is my cow BB?? :grr: Still no answer to my pm so I've posted publicly on the thread instead, probably a bit naughty but I don't care!


----------



## lfernie

I got my knitting needles :) anyone know somewhere to buy cheap wool just to learn with ? x


----------



## purple_socks

lfernie said:


> I got my knitting needles :) anyone know somewhere to buy cheap wool just to learn with ? x

ebay

also some charity shops sell it...a couple near me do

or u can unpick wool from old jumpers etc but that sounds like a lot of hard work to me


----------



## sezzlebum

dont blame ya lu

im not happy none of my stuff came when most the stuff i posted yesterday has arrived :(


----------



## sam#3

my babylegs came today from hong kong - they are so cute the designs are gorgeous!!

i also got a dress i bought yesterday morning to wear out sat so well done royal mail for getting it to me on time!! :)


----------



## enola

Hooray one of the parcels at the post office was my Wee Notions princess pads and wet bag :dance:
The others were my Mypouch and my Flip disposable inserts...now just to decide whether it is feasible to use the Flip sposie inserts at hospital instead of taking dispicables...what do you lovely folk reckon? Will the Flips fit a newborn or perhaps the inserts would fit my teeny tiny proraps with the umbilical cord cut out?


----------



## anothersquish

depends how big baby is. If baby is 9lb+ you should be fine but any smaller and youd struggle with flips esp keeping them away from umbilical. 
Id probably go with some tiny prefolds and wraps :)


----------



## boltonlass

OK right now i am waiting for:

Strawberry spot itti from donnas shop - this may be the package i need to ollect from delivery office
4 naughty baby nappies off ebay
Plum mini lala and clementine BGv3 from lovebunny

Right i am officially stalking the post man!

Expensive business this stash building - must try out every type of nappy going :haha:


----------



## Monkeh

I'm now waiting on more large ittis :)


----------



## henny

Hi I have just ordered a mei tai baby carrier form funky slings :happydance: cant wait, should be here early next week :happydance:


----------



## Lunaty

Oww i should be getting my WC and Itti today :D (that is if my house doesnt get skipped and i see the post man in time befor ethe dogs scare him off LOL)


----------



## kirsten1985

I got a goodmama and my new bedbug today :happydance: and a blueberry yesterday :D


----------



## anothersquish

my big stack of BBs are on their way......that should mean a postie in a VAN!!


----------



## ellie

Amazing post this morning!!! :happydance: after nowt for days!

Spotty blueberry
Red upsy daisy (just in time for the wales match, i got in trouble when lo wore a green flip for the last match and ireland won :haha: )
black wonderoo
blue swaddlebee
none of which i tried before so dead excited!

also a bunch of super soft bamboo inserts and squares

now STILL waiting foe 3 WN wraps i bought over 2 weeks ago :growlmad: she reckons shes sent them though...
and my nappywrapstore order

now just buying a hh and a bigger sized itti as the small one just getting a bit too small ... might have to sell it on maybe :cry:

hope the postie is kind to everyone today! (mine was in a van heheh)


----------



## sezzlebum

today i got:

pbpd mickey/minnie nappy, soo funky lol
a grobaby
cupcake cushie (ty claire :hug: )
2 bottles of green baby hand sanitiser that i wonned (dunno why 2, i only won 1)

waiting for the dreamscape and bedbug still :|, pmd yesterday but no reply despite her being online, spoke the the other mama who paid also; shes recieved the other stuff she bought so i dunno where mine is :cry:
i think im waiting for somethin else but i cant remember :rofl:


----------



## sugarpuff

why does everyone get post so early ? so unfair... :cry:


----------



## boltonlass

Today i have been and got my parcle from collection office and it was my strawberry spot itti - its lovely, i keep looking at it and wanting to stroke it :haha:

Postman just been and no sign of my naughty babies from ebay - hope a postie in a van turns up with them!


----------



## saraendepity

my post still hasnt been...i'm going out to Wriggle and giggle soon too so you can bloody well guarantee it will come then.....im hoping to god they come soon i haent had a fluffy delivey for AGES!!!


----------



## lfernie

I'm in town and I'll prob still make it back before my postie arrives he's so slow x


----------



## thelilbump

oh my gosh i have fluff and bloomin tons of it...7 parcels!!!


only two for me personally though one from sara and one from my easter bunny :happydance: (I presume, i don't remember buying anything of her and i haven't opened it yet!)


----------



## Jetters

enola said:


> The others were my Mypouch and my Flip disposable inserts...now just to decide whether it is feasible to use the Flip sposie inserts at hospital instead of taking dispicables...what do you lovely folk reckon? Will the Flips fit a newborn or perhaps the inserts would fit my teeny tiny proraps with the umbilical cord cut out?

I'd be wary of btp for brand new newborns in case they swamp them! With Rory we used Smart Nappies for about three weeks because they were teeny tiny, and i'll be doing the same again this time... Smart Nappies at first before I move into the rest.


----------



## anothersquish

My postie has been eaten by a doggie or something....imma have a breakdown if I have two days without fluffy post!


----------



## saraendepity

i am not a happy bunny!!! i only got my Hand sanitiser from Green Baby today....:grr: i want fluff!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## anothersquish

POstie not eaten!
Got my swaps from dee (woohoo!) The spider UD is MUCHLY cute and I LOVE the WN with the giraffe!! *bounces in circles* 
Monkeh the ittis arrived too (more ittis...yay!) 
andddddddddddddddd
FINALLY my dreamscape, WNNN and WNOS have arrived!!!!!!!!YAyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Lu28

I got no post, fluffy or otherwise :cry: Going to pm the CNT lady again to ask for a refund and then start a paypal dispute on Monday if no reply, you can start one after 7 days...

At least I have my WN moo and MammyMade to look forward to at some point :D


----------



## Lu28

Oh meant to say that I saw allstartiger (is that the one you were having probs with Kirsten?) on another forum and she was saying things are taking her a while to post because she's in and out of hospital with appointments and brain scans...


----------



## kirsten1985

I think it was Sara having probs with her, although I had a nappy coming from her too, which came yesterday :)

Got my easter fluff today I think, Jake has hidden it til next week though, I might have to start a search I really want to open it!


----------



## lfernie

I got my so scrumptious wipe cubes, the smell like palmers x


----------



## thelilbump

I got some new stuff for my shop today :happydance: My postie teased me though and came later than normal! I'd given up hope!


----------



## eldar

just ordered an amber necklace - suppose I should give them time to post it though!

But I want my pop-in AIO nappy to arrive! Everyday that I am waiting for it is another day of reusable nappy waste piling up! Fingers crossed the style suits my little daughters explosive bum! :thumbup:


----------



## Lu28

I got my cow BB!! :wohoo: Decided to drop by our old house to see if they had anything and there it was, despite me pming her after payment to confirm the correct address :grr: I'll give good feedback though, just a mistake :D

So now it's just my WN moo and my MammyMade :D


----------



## anothersquish

thank goodness your cow BB turned up!! 
Im still waiting on quite a bit (opps) but most importantly the huge stack of BBs!!!


----------



## saraendepity

Lu - she has used Loads of excuses for not posting...another girl has been having probs with her too....she lied to me on more than one occasion about posting...i got the nappy now and she refunded me part of the oayment to say sorry ... made me feel sooooo guilty :blush:


----------



## Lu28

Don't feel guilty Sara, she's messed you about. I don't mind there being delays as long as people are upfront. I waited nearly 3 weeks for a nappy from CNT but a couple of days after paying she was really honest in saying her hubby had been taken into hospital and she just wasn't together enough to get to the post office - no problem at all, at least she was honest about it :D


----------



## saraendepity

yeah thats my thing...i'll take most things so long as people are upfront but she lied..i dont do liars at all!!! that really boiled my piss so i flipped! lol oops!


----------



## kirsten1985

Ooh I got home today to find a red card with 4 parcels waiting to be picked up, yay! Know idea what they are, one must be a pink swaddlebees, one is disana shorties, not sure about the others lol. Shame I have to wait til Monday afternoon!


----------



## sezzlebum

on monday i hope to have my hands on:
my esty winnings
goodmama
bedbug and dreamscape? :rofl:

maybe im being to optimistic

by the end of the week i should have
my new issy bear (i blame claire for that one)
a bambooty
flutterby fluff night nappy
replacement red itti


----------



## anothersquish

I saw the FFNN you bought, its PRETTY!!


----------



## kirsten1985

I never did get the bedbugs and have had no reply since asking if she claimed from royal mail, I am really thinking she never sent them now. I haven't left any feedback yet as I hate leaving negative, and she did pay me for the WC in the end, but it really wasn't a very good swap, lol.


----------



## thelilbump

:rofl: love the way you're getting in your monday predictions now!

Oh no Kirsten! :hugs:


----------



## boltonlass

Well if we are predicting for monday then i want my naughty babies - only been waiting for them since February!

Also just ordered a flowery wrap from ebay so should get that next week.

Now what else do i want, no make that what do i *need*!


----------



## anothersquish

I would love for my BB stack to come Monday but I reckon its gonna be later in the week I wants them NOWWWWW

I dont actually know if Im waiting for anything else...
a swap from Lunaty 
two nappies from Mammymade 
but dont expect either for a while. 

*thinks* 
I will have to go check see if there is anything else...Im not sure there is...wow!!


----------



## anothersquish

Oh, I lied....my other lot of night nappies...haha


----------



## Lu28

OMG boltonlass, how come you've been waiting so long for your naughty babies?!


----------



## Lunaty

LOL, i will be sending the parcels of Monday girls :) 
(that will be sunday Eve for you in the uK )

Im waiting for my swaps :D
For my WC and Itti Tiger..
For 4 Bubblebubs AIO's 

DH is gonna have a hart attack LOL


----------



## boltonlass

Lu28 said:


> OMG boltonlass, how come you've been waiting so long for your naughty babies?!

Long story - i got them off ebay early feb but had to wait a week to pay because paypal were messing with my account changing my name, so once i could pay they emailed to say they were moving warehouse and it would be beginning of march, so i emailed on 1st march and they had delays and said mid march but offered a refund if i couldnt wait or a free nappy if i could - went for the free nappy! Checked this week and they have been sent so just waiting now. 

They had better be worth the wait!!!!


----------



## sam#3

im now waiting for a toddler cool rainbow bedbug after stalking and grabbing it fri night - im soooo excited for it to come!!!!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

A tots bos easy fit
A tots bots stretch
A paisley issy bear
A fuzzi bunz perfect fit
A goodmamas
2 longies

Maybe more? haha... oh dear.


----------



## sezzlebum

a strawberry bambooty
bedbug from bonnie
a minki magic all
a paisley issy bear
itti moo AIO
flutterby fluff nn
the elusive bedbug and dreamscape
a butter workhorse
a hot pink workhorse

i was waiting for a goodmama but the lady refunded me without a message so i dunno whats goin on there


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

sezzlebum said:


> a strawberry bambooty
> bedbug from bonnie
> a minki magic all
> a paisley issy bear
> itti moo AIO
> flutterby fluff nn
> the elusive bedbug and dreamscape
> a butter workhorse
> a hot pink workhorse
> 
> i was waiting for a goodmama but the lady refunded me without a message so i dunno whats goin on there

Where are the workhorsies from??


----------



## sezzlebum

jabula x


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Eh? I could only ever see the workhorse in green, orange and black :o


----------



## Lu28

Sezzle did you get the moo Itti AIO from CNT by any chance?!


----------



## sezzlebum

aye lu, i put up a swap thread for my SIO

Femme, i reserved them chick, i thought she was listing on friday but i had to go visit me nan in hosp so i emailed and asked if there was a couple of girly colours could she keep em for me


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Aw maaaaan, well... dibs if you ever sell them :rofl:

ETA - Hope your nan is OK x


----------



## sezzlebum

:rofl: okie dokie

shes diabetic and hasnt been eating because shes had a bug so her blood sugars are screwed up, she was took in then released then doc sent her back for monitoring, she should be fine once her bugs gone

thanks :flower:


----------



## Lu28

Aww, hope your nan's feeling better soon xxx

There was a large AIO moo itti going on CNT for £7 and I was second in line, wondered if anyone here nabbed it! :lol:


----------



## twiggy56

waiting on my Sml Fuzzi bunz, small rose fitted swaddlebee (which if anyone has a small swaddlebee wrap for, i would do a real-life happydance!), cupcakes AIO, small WN and 3 special ed ittis (giraffe, moo moo and pinky/purple dots)

this is what im waiting on, however iv received at LEAST another 6 nappies this week already...oops :blush:


----------



## sezzlebum

ooo bargain, who was that with?


----------



## Lu28

Charliesam? She has over 2500 posts so I figured she was reliable!


----------



## sezzlebum

oooh mines vampiredreams so ya cant blame me :rofl:


----------



## Lu28

Just as well really, I was offering to buy it during my self imposed fluff ban - figured it was too much of a bargain to pass up :D


----------



## sezzlebum

i hate being next in line, the first person always gets it lol


----------



## Lu28

Yeah, I sort of wish she hadn't told me that, so close but yet so far! :lol:


----------



## thelilbump

hope your nans ok sezle :hugs:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Lu28 said:


> Yeah, I sort of wish she hadn't told me that, so close but yet so far! :lol:

I offered her loads for it but didn't get it! :lol:


----------



## sezzlebum

:rofl:

i only got the one from vampiredreams as i was swapping like for like,
i havent been using my SIO's at all because i prefer the AIO's, shes swapping strawberry fields with me too :) shes great :D

has anyone had anything sent by USPS? 
my etsy prize was sent via that, i have the code and have been tracking it but in my email today i got this:

Attempted Delivery 22.03.10 07.04

now there was no card or anything posted thru so i dont know who delivers them over here royal mail, parcel force etc 
i dunno if they redeliver or what :(


----------



## sezzlebum

ah crap, i found it, its by parcel force and the girl just told me i have a customs charge :( thats crap i won it shouldnt have a charge :(


----------



## Lunaty

yeah thats dodge hun, talk to the people you won it from!


----------



## thelilbump

sezzlebum said:


> ah crap, i found it, its by parcel force and the girl just told me i have a customs charge :( thats crap i won it shouldnt have a charge :(

ahhhh eeeek! Customs charges are horrible :cry: you have to pay vat on it because it's over a certain amount and then you have to pay £8 on top for the parcelforce to hold it too. Whats worse is if you don't pay, the charge goes up after 10 days! 

I'd speak to the lady who sent it though she can't do anything about it but she may refund you the cost, if she does though that will be from her good will because by rights she was honest on the customs form.


----------



## sezzlebum

so 10 days... right parcel force just got it today, if i paid it today then do i still get that charge?


----------



## thelilbump

i _think_ it's 10 days from when parcelforce actually receive it from customs. The letter is pretty fast, i normally get mine the next day after my local pf depot has received it. Sometimes if you ring up your local depot they will give you the 11 number ref code so you can pay online but mine are funny about that.


Oh actually just re read message n notice i miss read, yea you have to pay the £8 plus vat whther or not. It starts climbing up after 10 days


----------



## sezzlebum

thats poo
well and truely poo

i rang, they wouldnt let me pay till i get the letter

i emailed Bonnie, its her etsy team comp and she posted it, she put on the form it was a giveaway contest and a gift, just our customs is poo


----------



## thelilbump

i kno! You would not beleive the shock I had when it first happened to me I was like :hissy: :hissy: n what was worse is i spent agesss on the phone to an 0844 number chasing it up :grr:

P.S if you look on the parcelforce site there is a section on there that tells you what you should be paying vat on and not so I'd have a look at that juts to double check!


----------



## sezzlebum

i phoned an 0204 number and rang that to see whether or not i should have to pay it, it was a direct number to customs and excise lol


----------



## anothersquish

A gift up to £40 shouldnt have ANY charges or VAT on it, however because its from a business I bet you will still have to pay.


----------



## sezzlebum

its worth £125 thats what shes put on the parcel i think

tis poo, i shall wait and pay though, the stuffs good lol


----------



## anothersquish

Oh, thats crap :( however its under the £135 so it should only be VAT and handling fee not the customs fee on top as well.


----------



## anothersquish

Can you tell Im been damaging my brain with customs charges today ROFL....
been working it out for purposes of the Ittis and Holdens :)


----------



## sezzlebum

i think we're gonna get hit with customs for both but if we can work out the value of the package we can get a rough idea of what we're getting stung with


----------



## anothersquish

We may get lucky and neither will be charged...its been known!

I worked out that its customs at 2.5% then VAT at 17.5% on that total plus £8 handling fee.


----------



## Lunaty

if it is maerket as gift though they are not allowed to put charges on it!!!! Youll have to check this out...


----------



## thelilbump

i thought they could if the gift was over a certain value, £50 i think?


----------



## Lunaty

hmm that sux...

ive pretty much received all my goodies appart from the swaps :) but they will most likely take a little while before arrival!

ohh and some clothes for Cole :).. ohh and my 4 Bubblebubs LOL


----------



## Lu28

Got my weenotions dispatch email today! :yipee:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Hurrah!

I'm waiting on a few thing. Cheeks and cherries are having problems with the tots bots perfect fit :( Gutted. Adding more issy bears to the order soon :D


----------



## Monkeh

I got the large ittis yesterday, so I have a lil ivory butt again :D

Waiting on a moo bb now :)


----------



## Mum2Micah

I am waiting on my baby Bambootys(Aussie brand)..it's been 3 weeks!!


----------



## Kota

My parcel from Squish arrived this morning wiht the loan nappies! :dance:

AND.. my naughty baby from ebay arrived as well!!

Now to get some fluff on Mr Phoenix! :dance: :yipee:


----------



## anothersquish

Kota, if you need any instructions on anything let me know.
Washing wise its easy, wash on 40-60 degrees with 1/4 the amount of non bio. You can either hang dry the lot or hang dry the outers and tumble the inners.


----------



## sezzlebum

got my bambooty, looks a bit small though, might have to sell on :(
got my workhorses, now has anyone had these before they feel a bit funny to me, could be me lol

so what is i waiting for

issy bear, minky magic all, dreamscape, 2 x bedbugs, flutterbye fluff, 25 liners, 2 pots of lanolin
i *think* thats it

have edited this 3 times coz i keep remembering more :rofl:


----------



## lfernie

I'm not waiting on much really :( 

Some babylegs, hollowoak night nappy, another TB stretchy and the BLW book 

Oh and some new furniture for my living room but not sure if that counts x


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I have a workhorse! Do you mean it's very soft and seems a bit flimsy?

It actually makes for an amazingly cosy looking fit, I think and the piggyback boosters take care of the rest! It's good, promise! (If you don't like I AM HAVING YOURS! :rofl:)


----------



## Jetters

My giraffe itti arrived which is sooooo cute!! 

And my HL Owls from Love Bunny too, thank you!!! I'm still having no luck with the evil PO about the hahtaluvva thingy though...


----------



## sezzlebum

:rofl: their size 2, will save em for ya ;)
their huge lol i got size 2 as i didnt think she'd have long in size 1
bloody mahoosive :rofl:

yeah i think they felt flimsey, i need some bamboo boosters for them, so i can leave out the microfiber,

we're dummy running one at the moment :)


----------



## NuKe

just got my mobywrap this morning, still waiting on my webcam off ebay lol (ot i know!)


----------



## anothersquish

No fluff :( 

Big massive BB stack where be youuuuu.....


----------



## Monkeh

I didn't get my BB either :(


----------



## sezzlebum

:(

squishy i thought yours was dispatched?

aw monkeh :(


----------



## anothersquish

It should have been.....but as its huge it will have probably been sent RM standard parcels so may be a couple more days yet....I want them NOW!!!!

HV was laughing at my nappy stash today, she said it has grown from 2 weeks ago. She also had a student nurse with her who has never seen real nappies before...I enlightened her LOL

Still sad I had no fluff today!


----------



## sezzlebum

lol i love enlightening people (aka showing off) :rofl:


----------



## Lu28

I got my cow weenotions today!! :yipee: It's sooo soft and pretty, I love it :D Unfortunately it does look pretty big (I did buy a large) but I'll put it on her later anyway!


----------



## thelilbump

Nothing exciting for me today :cry:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

sezzlebum said:


> :rofl: their size 2, will save em for ya ;)
> their huge lol i got size 2 as i didnt think she'd have long in size 1
> bloody mahoosive :rofl:
> 
> yeah i think they felt flimsey, i need some bamboo boosters for them, so i can leave out the microfiber,
> 
> we're dummy running one at the moment :)

You have to or I'll cry! haha :lol:

I think, once they fit well they don't seem so flimsy. I like them as I hate the way some nappies seem to dig into her belly no matter how loose I leave them (am guilty of leaving spare poppers as it looks comfier).

I had NO post whatsoever today, not even a leaflet! :(


----------



## Lunaty

Ohh mail man where for art though mail man!!!!


----------



## boltonlass

No post today and no post yesterday either :cry:

Because nothing is being delivered i keep ordering more!

Now waiting for:

4 naughty babies- STILL
1 flower minky wrap
1 purple daisy fuzzy bunz
1 sophie giraffe - not fluff but still baby related!


----------



## bjl1981

6 motherease airflow wraps and a new pram!


----------



## boltonlass

bjl1981 said:


> 6 motherease airflow wraps and a new pram :haha:!

That will come in one huge box - i like getting fluff but they are such small packages, sometimes big parcles are more fun!


----------



## abigail_71

Waiting for:
my ellaroo (woo hoo!)
3 medium ittis
1 transport bambooty
doidy cup
copy of baby led weaning
and after a productive 1o mins on ebay, wool to knit the boy a new hat!

its very exciting!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Hmm...

Tots bots easyfit
Tots bots stretch
Fuzzi Bunz onesize (they have recalled my perfect fit :()
Issy bear
Goodmama
Ecobubs
2 pairs of longies

Aaaand a jumperoo! :D


----------



## thelilbump

abigail_71 said:


> Waiting for:
> my ellaroo (woo hoo!)
> 3 medium ittis
> 1 transport bambooty
> doidy cup
> copy of baby led weaning
> and after a productive 1o mins on ebay, wool to knit the boy a new hat!
> 
> its very exciting!

You should of asked your HV for a doidy cup, they were giving them out for free (at one point anyway!)


----------



## Lunaty

im jealous of you all.. my packages i should be receiving are running out :( have to save the cash now for our trip to Holland..

and somehow set aside some money for the HL coop LOL


----------



## Mum2Micah

Just received my 3 fast dry Bambooty nappies and they are adorable! The prints on them are funky and such a trim fit.Cant wait to put on my little man :)


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I love my bambooty! One of my favourites, easily.

Also waiting on a fuzzi bunz perfect size ltd ed print again :D thanks to twinkleontheweb!


----------



## Mum2Micah

This is my first lot of them. I think they may become my faves. I usually put my boys in baby beehinds :)


----------



## Monkeh

I've got my hands on some spare cash and am debating what to spend it on! I'm thinking custom wn.

Still waiting for my moo bb, hopefully will get it today!


----------



## sezzlebum

i dont think i have any cash for nappies till next week now, so next weeks post is gonna be pain and dull and boring


----------



## anothersquish

Mr postie brought me a Turquoise Itti today :) I thought it was a royal blue one but it wasnt...VERRYYYYY happy as its one of the colours I didnt have....yay!!!
No BBs yet :(


----------



## sezzlebum

today i got my issy bear and my minki magic all :D

god knows what im waitin for lol


----------



## thelilbump

sill no bb's squish? have u been given the trackin code?


----------



## sezzlebum

donna you should stock minkee magic alls, theres only one other place with them and their lush :p


----------



## anothersquish

nope, Im gonna send a message to the person I bought them off today just to check....want my BBs!!!


----------



## lfernie

I never got anything :(


----------



## anothersquish

oh Im waiting on a ltmd ed blue spotty Itti, I wasnt going to get the spotty ones but I caved.

And Im waiting for another bedbug....a medium was reduced to bargain price on CNT and I couldnt resist any longer....!!!


----------



## thelilbump

anothersquish said:


> nope, Im gonna send a message to the person I bought them off today just to check....want my BBs!!!

Hope they message you back!



sezzlebum said:


> donna you should stock minkee magic alls, theres only one other place with them and their lush :p

R they? I think I'll have to hold out a bit before buying more stock my OH is gonna have a fit soon, I've got loads of stuff on my back order yet that i've been waiting weeks for :cry:



anothersquish said:


> oh Im waiting on a ltmd ed blue spotty Itti, I wasnt going to get the spotty ones but I caved.
> 
> And Im waiting for another bedbug....a medium was reduced to bargain price on CNT and I couldnt resist any longer....!!!


ahh that blues one quite cute!


----------



## sezzlebum

Yup, lots of colours too, a whole rainbow like ittis :p

so far without prewash its been on 2 hours, and no wing droop :D


----------



## thelilbump

:thumbup:


----------



## Monkeh

My postie brought me....

A bloody Dominos Pizza leaflet :dohh: 

Seriously considering a 'no junk mail' sign for my door. Thought I had something interesting when I heard the letterbox go...


----------



## anothersquish

I hate junk mail
I did get a letter through today telling me that DVLA were sending my driving license back...I got my driving license back yesterday...ROFL!!


----------



## thelilbump

:rofl: typical!


----------



## Kota

I'm waiting for the special postie to bring me Phoenix's Australian passport!! :dance: wish he'd hurry up about it!


----------



## Lunaty

LOL im waiting for Cole's NZ passport atm to travel to NL!!! And when we are there we will have to get him a NL passport too hahahah

btw hun i sen doff your parcel yesterday morning :) should be with you in a couple of days... i packed up the orange honeychild too.. maybe you can find someone with a sap to repair it. i just used it and shoved it under the other 2 snaps, worked fine LOL


----------



## boltonlass

Well got a sophie giraffe today but no fluff - so still waiting on:

4 naughty babies- STILL
1 flower minky wrap
1 purple daisy fuzzy bunz

Messaged the naughty baby seller cause according to ebay they were dispatched last week, hope the post office sorting thingy hasnt eaten them!


----------



## henny

Ive still havent got my mei tai :shrug: hopefully will get this week and also awaiting an order from little lamb for the reusable nappies, if not here by Fri they will send it again, they say it maybe late due to the post office :shrug:


----------



## sugarpuff

eeeee my first wool has arrived :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: thank you donna !

the stuff for lanolising and my other wool wrap haven't arrived yet, boo, so i've put my lansinoh to good use and my wool is greasing up as i type :haha: oo so excited to try it out !


----------



## anothersquish

postie is teasing me again :( 
I wants fluffs...
actually I want to postie with a van to come because that means my BBs have arrived...!!


----------



## Monkeh

I'm STILL waiting on my cowprint BB!

:(


----------



## lfernie

The blinkin' Postie just came and posted one stooopid letter :cry: I just wanted my fluff, I've been waiting all week and he didn't even come yesterday Grrrrr


----------



## Twiglet

I want my postie to bring me my new weenotions nappy :blush:


----------



## anothersquish

I saw the postie going up the other side of the road......


----------



## Twiglet

:lol: mine all goes to my mum so I have to wait for her to call me :haha:


----------



## anothersquish

No fluff :( Just a bank statement....poop!


----------



## Twiglet

Ohh I dont like those :( we had a gas bill if that makes you feel any better?


----------



## boltonlass

My naughty babies are officially missing :cry:, they posted them first class last monday, have rang my collection office just in case but they arent there - royal mail has stolen my nappies!!

But to cheer me up this arrived:

https://lh3.ggpht.com/_z_cAkHJ34uM/S6tiTGozGPI/AAAAAAAAAHs/clrgbSWrwl4/s288/P3251173.JPG

Upsy Daisy flowery minky wrap :happydance: - its lovely and soft, cant wait for L to wake up so i can try it on her! 

Like it so much just been back on ebay and bought the pink zebra one they were also selling :haha:.


----------



## anothersquish

ha, yuk. I hate bills even more. Mind you I ask for no paper statements from bill companies so I dont have to open anything that says "PAY US MONEY!" 
Love the UD nappy, I have quite a lot of UD nappies and they are all lovely!


----------



## Kota

Phoenix's passport arrived this morning! :dance: and his hop & pop activity centre!


----------



## Lunaty

I should be getting my 4 medium Bubblebubs today :happydance:
And hopefully some bodysuits i ordered a while ago.. jeez by thins rate he wil be grown out of them before they arrive! :haha:

still waiting for Cole's passport but they said it would take 10 working days and it's only been 2 now :rofl: damn i hope his picture doesnt get declined.. he just would NOT sit still and his mouth is a bit open and one of the corners n the pic is a different color as he pulled the blanket away and we only found out after they got printed... sight..

+ the sh*t you have to go through with witnesses etc.. :dohh: it's a mission! I wish you could just still add them to your own passport!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I am waiting on:

Fuzzi bunz perfect fit
eco bubs
1 pair of longies
a jumperooooo!!! 

I think that's it... :( I need to buy more, I love fluffy post!

Today I got:

Green daisy fuzzi bunz
paisley issy bear
tots bots stretch
pomme goodmamas
1 pair of longies
1 organic flip insert

bumper fluff! x


----------



## boltonlass

Ok so now waiting for:

4 naughty babies - missing in transit (eaten by post office!)
1 lilac daisy fuzzy bunz
1 pink zebra upsy daisy wrap
1 lilac itti
1 kit to make a wrap (zebra print)

Think thats it!

Need a bigger wetbag so off to nosey at them.


----------



## 21p1eco

I am waiting for:

1x blueberry insert
prefolds
medium dalmation blueberry wrap
blue ooga booga weenotion night notion
3x onesize weenotion pockets in blue tie die, chocolate marble and blue and brown spots
ribbit organic flip
giraffe piddle poddle
cove HL bedbug
2 stay dry and 3 organic flip inserts
tots bots stretch
tots bots flexi tot
all in one itti in jade
2 pairs of baby legs
some fleece longies
3 outfits for Jamie
2 shirts for a wedding
and a maclaren triumph pushchair in scarlett!

I dont feel too bad about buying so much cos im using the money from things ive sold on ebay..... and other half is paying for some....

I must do some stash pics soon


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Jealous!!!


----------



## Lunaty

jup jealous here too ;)

though the mailman brought me some goodies.. not the bubblebubs but i did receive my swaps wit Squish!!! :happydance:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Add to that list (naughty naughty):

A strawberry print palm and ponds pocket nappy
A cow print minky ebay cheapy (keen to see what this is like)
2 drybibs for my little dribbly chops

Also thinking about more flips and a cow print swaddlebees!


----------



## Monkeh

I'm waiting on:

Cowprint BB
Blue Popin

Also, waiting for these to be dispatched:
Blue paisley WNNN
Custom WNSS


----------



## saraendepity

i'm waiting for a WNOS, Huhtuvalulu, Mutt, and a bucket Daisy :D and i'm on my way to get my easter swap nappy :happydance:


----------



## sezzlebum

um

the ellusive bedbug and dreamscape
bedbug from bonnie
lanolin and liners

i *think* thats everything


----------



## anothersquish

My blueberrys.....:( They should be here today....if not I will start to fear Royal Mail has eaten them...which would make me cry a lot.....
Also a BB insert
WNSS
Itti
Medium Bedbug
M/L bedbug
some leather shoes (not fluff but excited, they have TRAINS on them!!) 

I think thats it...Ive been pretty good recently.

Still waiting for Itti to email me back about the delivery...Im gonna get pissy with them soon, why dont they want my custom?????


----------



## anothersquish

Having just said that Ive just recieved the email...whoops...sorry Kath @ Itti LOL


----------



## sezzlebum

:rofl:

my postie brought bill with him, pfft


----------



## Monkeh

My postie is MIA..... again.


----------



## lfernie

I'm waiting on a HO night nappy, an upsy daisy chocolate, some wool to start my knitting adventure, baby legs, BGV3 Clemintine and a new TV stand...Oh and some lanolin and wool wash x


----------



## anothersquish

I gots the pretty pretty bedbug from Kirsten...yummy! 
No BBs yet...but they will come with a man in a van....common BBs!!


----------



## dippy dee

2 bb's, 5 pairs of baby legs, 2wn's and some little holiday clothes to finish the cases off :)


----------



## Blob

I'm waiting on my issy bears so unfair as she sent them before they came up on the site and they still arent here :cry: :hissy:


----------



## Monkeh

Just pm'd the lady on cnt who I'm waiting on th BB from, and she bloody forgot to send it!! :hissy: And apparently now she can't find my PP payment, so is off to double check before she sends the nappy. I DEFINITELY paid, and I've been waiting on the postie all week for nothing :(

Grrrr.


----------



## anothersquish

Find the payment and PM her the transaction number...thats what I did to the person who took 3 weeks to send something to me off CNT...like...HERE I PAID, SEND THE STUFF MOO BAG!


----------



## lfernie

CNT seems to be full of tw*ts at the mo, I got my HO and BG, really like the fit of the HO x


----------



## littlequeenie

I'm waiting for an Ergo carrier - and it's taking too long already!


----------



## sezzlebum

:o monkeh what a cheeky cow


----------



## Lunaty

I want my Bubblebubs to bloody come now!!!!
And still waiting for some clothes and a swap :)


----------



## Kota

hmmm.. nappies from lunaty, 
some coolababy's from cnt
my ellaroo
and my newly ordered custom made WN, :blush:


----------



## Kota

stoopid dbl post.


----------



## boltonlass

Ok so yesterday on returning from meet I found behind the door:

Make your own wrap kit from ebay
Purple daisy fuzzi bunz
Credit card bill - boo hiss

Today brought:

pink zebra upsy daisy wrap
Lilac itti from Rachel

Still waiting on:

missing in transit naughty babies
Melkaj mei tai (being posted monday)


----------



## anothersquish

no fluff :( rubbish.


----------



## lfernie

I got a chocolate UD and a big bundle of different balls of real wool (merino etc) whic I got from Ebay for £1.40. So I'm pretty happy x


----------



## Lunaty

It's sunday.. booo no mail


----------



## anothersquish

I hate Sundays....no mail day.

I want fluff on Monday...my BBs best turn up *shakes fist at RM*


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

2 drybibs arrived today that I thought I'd ordered last night, either babykind were in the area or I got it wrong! :/ They're alright though, fairly impressed. I bought lots without poppers for cheaps and poppered them myself! :D


----------



## BabyHaines

How fab is this thread?!
Today I ordered a mini cow print Blueberry *sighs* cannot wait to use it!! Yippee!!
Oooh, I'm also waiting for x3 Motherease, some washable breast pads and a Lactivist t-shirt....oooh, exciting stuff!!


----------



## Twiglet

Two BB's and my customised WN!


----------



## Monkeh

:( Boo for Sundays!! :haha:

Tomorrow I better get my cowprint BB or I'll have a hissy fit :hissy: Also waiting on a popin :)

Got all excited when I had an email from WN this morning (was thinking 'that was quick!') but it was just to say my invoice has been printed :dohh: So excited. I've never actually ordered from WN before (except to get an insert for Sezzle's easter nappy :D) and can't wait for the fluff! :happydance:


----------



## dippy dee

Monkeh when did you order?
Boo for sundays i still have fluff on the way and a wn order that should be here soon.


----------



## Monkeh

Um... like, less than a week ago :lol:


----------



## lfernie

Tomorrow I should get baby legs and lanolin a d on Tuesday ry's new longies which are so cute I think I might cry! Will need to order something for the rest of the week :haha:


----------



## dippy dee

Haha doesn't it depress you when you know there is no fluff on the way, but then i love it when fluff comes and you've forgotten you have ordered it lol.


----------



## Monkeh

I want more fluff NOW! 

Hmm... what can I order? I fancy trying an Issy Bear.....


----------



## kirsten1985

I ordered a mini la la yesterday :D and I'm waiting for my ecobubs from Sam. Yay! Oh and a LLS night nappy which cost me my nappy money for the next month :wacko:


----------



## sugarpuff

my 2nd pair of woolly pants arrived yesterday along with my long awaited bamboozle stretchies (why did i order the smaller size ? baby was less than 9lb when i ordered the darn things, she got bigger cos they took so long...)

i plan to use them together at night but popped them on her in the afternoon to try them out, husband told me to 'take off the ugly pants' :cry: (i took them off but put them back on at the next nappy change :winkwink: me likey woolly pants !


----------



## mummy_mi

My Issy Bear Cheetah is somewhere lonely waiting to be delivered!! Poor thing! Still not sure if we're going to get on with them or not but worth a try!

Have also just ordered a spring daisy BB, I missed out on buying another mini lala today due to lack of paypal pennies sigh, probably for the best.

I do have my eye on a wn for Chloe's easter present!!


----------



## anothersquish

I got my blue spotty itti today...cute! 
Still no sign of the BBs though :( 
Looking forward to getting my WC workhorse and two more WNNN whoo PLUS I bought four ellas house bumhuggers as they were 50% off. Fluffy postttt


----------



## Monkeh

I've got no post today, fluffy or otherwise. This is getting ridiculous. I want my cowprint BB!! :hissy:


----------



## thelilbump

Nothing exciting for me just more stock for me to eye up lol!

Think I'm only waiting on some sposie flip inserts :happydance:


----------



## mummy_mi

Postman looked a little sorry for himself as it's chucking it down and he produced 3 little parcels out of his bag for me and a handful of letters!!

Issy cheetah look lush, cant wait to do next nappy wash (only did one yesterday, sigh!)


----------



## Jetters

I keep seeing photos of Mini La La's, they look cute, do they fit well? I haven't got any fluff on the way now (except for the hahtuvallu that the RM have STOLEN!) so maybe I should order me one...!


----------



## anothersquish

RUBBISH! I saw a postie van and got REALLY excited but he had no fluff for me :(


----------



## Maffie

im awaiting stuff from 3 weeks ago not fluff though. I am awaiting a bb dalmation, thought it would come today :grr:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

No fluff today but Molly's jumperoo arrived and omg... it's too cute! She's going wild in it! :haha: :cloud9:

I'm waiting for:
1 pink ecobubs
1 strawberry palm and ponds
1 peppermint itti
1 dalmatian UD
1 longies set
1 longies
1 replacement fuzzi

Possibly more? I really need to keep better track...


----------



## dippy dee

I got in trouble as i forgot i had ordered a wn cheeta fluff and it arrived today, guess who got the post yep dh.
I won't tell him i have more on the way haha.


----------



## boltonlass

No fluff today :nope:

Waiting for:

4 missing in post naughty babies
melkaj mei tai - should have been posted today
4 newly posted naughty babies
2 bumhuggers just ordered

So will i get anything tomorrow - who knows. I could have all 8 naughty baby nappies turn up :haha:


----------



## Lunaty

im now waiting for 2 Muttaqins and a swap with Kirsten :)


----------



## kirsten1985

I'm waiting for my ecobubs from Sam, a TB Stretchy, LLS Night Nappy, Mini La La, two Monkey Foot wet bags and a Nati Savanna wrap.

Pleeease something come today!


----------



## anothersquish

If my BBs dont come today I will cry! 
I have quite a lot coming again..opps
4/5 EH bumhuggers (canny remember how many I ordered!!) 
a medium bedbug
12 BBs, wipes, wetbags, nappybin etc
3 x Ittis 
TB stretchie (another!)
Mini Lala
2 x WNNN 
WC workhorse
BB wrap 
NB wrap

Probably other stuff Ive forgotten!


----------



## Maffie

Im now awaiting

1 upsy daisy pocket
2 goodmamas
3 bumhuggers
1 bedbug
1 WNNN
1 WN minkee wrap :cloud9:
1 BB dalmation
1 BG V3


----------



## mummy_mi

I'm just awaiting my BB spring Daisy, I have paypal pennies burning a hole in my account and cant find anything that takes my fancy!! I think I must be coming down with something!! 

xx


----------



## lfernie

I'm got my cute longies, can't wait for Ry to wake up and put them on. I ordered so many things last week that I can't even remember what I'm waiting on x


----------



## anothersquish

I got the Goodmama and Mutt Im borrowing from Sara....they are so soft and squidgy, the Mutt particularly....

Sorry Sara not sending the Ooga Booga back...cuteness!


----------



## Maffie

ooooh ive extended my postie waiting list, cant believe nothing arrived today :(


----------



## kirsten1985

I got my La La and Stretchy today :D


----------



## sezzlebum

waiting for um liners and lanolin and my bedbug and dreamscape (which ive lost all hope in turning up)


----------



## boltonlass

My postie only brought me a bank statement. 
But then a postie in a van brought me my newly posted naughty babies :happydance:

Wonder if the original 4 will ever show up!


----------



## mummy_mi

......................................no fluff today.......................no post at all................


----------



## Bluetomato

Im waiting for....
2 preloved tots bots flexitots, not sure when they will arrive as I ordered them nearly 3 weeks ago....
4 ellas house bumhuggers (ok, so I only ordered them today so fingers crossed they come tomorrow :) )
A raincoat for Harrison from ebay.

and what came in the post today? A gorgeous blue itti bitti d'lish, bought preloved, but im sure its brand new. Yay! :D


----------



## Twiglet

I got my blueberry minky's today! I hope I love them this time around! :haha: 

Waiting for my WN's now!


----------



## thelilbump

not exciting i kno but i got my sposie flip inserts today, packing them away for holidays :thumbup:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Today brought:

1 soaring sheep longies, they're gooorgeous! Shame they won't fit until she's like 18m... :lol:
1 palm and ponds strawberry nappy

Waiting on:
1 pink ecobubs
1 Dalmatian UD
1 Leopard print UD
1 Cow print ebay cheapy
1 peppermint itti
1 longies set

Thinking about buying from the happy lemur... uh oh.


----------



## thelilbump

what is this palm and ponds nappy?


----------



## Monkeh

Still no BB. No post at all actually. I was out all day and was hoping I'd come back to fluff, but nope :(


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

thelilbump said:


> what is this palm and ponds nappy?

Have popped a pic on the cloth pics thread. Absolutely no idea where to get more... got it from CNT!


----------



## Maffie

femme i see you have a dalmatian UD coming, i tried one today was lush, i popped a pic in cloth bums


----------



## Monkeh

Got my popin today (thanks Maffie) but still no sign of the BB. It's been two weeks tomorrow since I bought it, and I was told she was sending it first class on Saturday (which obviously didn't happen) how long do I leave it before I just say 'forget it' and ask for a refund?!


----------



## Monkeh

also... he's just pooped in the popin which I literally put on him 2mins ago! :dohh:

i think that means he like it... :rofl:


----------



## anothersquish

contact whoever sent it again and say it didnt arrive today. Did she send it this saturday just gone? If she did then say you will contact her again on Sat if its not arrived by then. Royal Mail need you to leave it ages before you can claim but you can probably push er for a refund when you get to the middle of next week


----------



## anothersquish

hahaha Theo did that to the goodmama yesterday!


----------



## Monkeh

Got this reply:

'sorry its going today we have had chicken pox (well the kids have) :roll:
dh is home today so i can go out (am looking forward to it actually!!)

cheers!'

Wish she'd actually told me this in advance rather than just keeping me waiting. Well, we'll see if it arrives over the next couple of days...


----------



## Kota

Yay! my Itti's arrived! (Thanks Twiggy!) :dance: and so did my Ellaroo!! :happydance: but I can't open that as its addressed to my OH for my b'day on Friday and he'll murder me if I open it early! :lol: 
Now to wait in all day for my new laptop to be delivered.,


----------



## twiggy56

yay! Im glad they're going to a good home...! Was so sad to see them go, they're my favorite nappies!!

damn you chicken legs!! :dohh:


----------



## anothersquish

Postie brought my WC Workhorse (though the packaging was poop and its damp....its hung up to dry out, poor nappy) my NB medium wrap and a BB medium insert with the little leather Shoo shoos I bought...they are soooooooooooo cute! 
No sign of BBs yet....:(


----------



## anothersquish

Oh...does anyone else have a massive collection of royal mail rubber bands? I have so many Im thinking of asking the RM if they want to buy them back!!!


----------



## dippy dee

My baby legs arrived and they are to girly i feel like crying as they are beautiful but dh says nope


----------



## thelilbump

nothing for me personally just lots of stock :happydance:


----------



## Maffie

Squish which shoo shoos have you got (Noah has whale ones)

saw a noah's ark dreamscape on cnt and missed it :cry:

my BB dalmation has arrived, i think i prefer my upsy dalmation


----------



## anothersquish

the ones with trains on....they soooo cute!


----------



## dippy dee

thelilbump said:


> not exciting i kno but i got my sposie flip inserts today, packing them away for holidays :thumbup:

Donna that is cheating lol, we are taking loads of different ones with us god help customs if they even try manhandle them :blush:


----------



## boltonlass

Well I waited in till 1.00 then had to go out. Got back to find a red card!

So now have to wait till Friday to collect whatever it is. Hoping its my melkaj mei tai :happydance:

Will be really funny if its the original 4 naughty babies after the second lot arrived yesterday :haha:

Also still waiting on bum huggers and a swim nappy, think thats it.


----------



## thelilbump

dippy dee said:


> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> not exciting i kno but i got my sposie flip inserts today, packing them away for holidays :thumbup:
> 
> Donna that is cheating lol, we are taking loads of different ones with us god help customs if they even try manhandle them :blush:Click to expand...

It is a bit i know but i don't think it will be much fun with cloth nappies on a 9 hour flight and i don't want to buy any sposies so them inserts were the compromise :blush:


----------



## Monkeh

got my cowprint BB in today (was posted yesterday afternoon) and it's got no bloody insert!! :hissy:

:cry: Should have asked. It didn't specify on the thread, but I thought that by paying £13 I'd be getting the insert...


----------



## Monkeh

...and the inside has some (albeit light) staining too.

Sigh.


----------



## Lunaty

ohh boo monkeh can you send her an email and complain> thats horrible :(


----------



## Monkeh

Not sure complaining would do much good.

I'll go post in the 'good/bad/ugly' fb discussion though...


----------



## sezzlebum

Monkeh, i might have an insert for ya, if the mama gets back to me (i just gone to buy 2 inserts but i only need 1)


----------



## Monkeh

Ooooh that'd be great thank youu :flower:


----------



## boltonlass

Monkeh said:


> Not sure complaining would do much good.
> 
> I'll go post in the 'good/bad/ugly' fb discussion though...

Aww monkeh thats rubbish.

Whats this fb thing though?


----------



## Monkeh

Oh, it's a discussion on the fluffy easter bunnies fb group where we say who we've bought from on cnt and if they were good/bad/ugly! :lol:


----------



## kirsten1985

Oh no Monkeh that's rubbish.

Just got some right good deals on nm, got me a puddlekins, fuzzi daisy print and possibly a wnos and a goodmama :D All for swaps :D


----------



## mummy_mi

It's getting silly with this whole asking if a nappy comes with an insert before buying thing. I mean they are sold with the inserts new and you cant use them without an insert so I think its only right they come with the insert unless stated. And I think if people are selling them for more then £10 without an insert that's just cheeky!!

/rant over lol

xx


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Wasn't evansmummy was it? The cow left me a poorly spelled neg feedback... I hope she chokes on her insert :rofl:


----------



## boltonlass

FemmeEnceinte said:


> Wasn't evansmummy was it? The cow left me a poorly spelled neg feedback... I hope she chokes on her insert :rofl:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
Remind me never to annoy you!!


My postie brought me a pink swim nappy from Kirsten. 

Went to collection office with my red card and got......my lovely melkaj mei tai :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Action pics to follow once Leila is well - she has some tummy bug with d+v and was sick on the moby the other day so no way is she going near this till she is better :haha:


----------



## sezzlebum

:o can you believe the cheeky bleeding mail peoples having friday and monday off :o 

feckin liberties


:rofl:


----------



## anothersquish

*wanders off to give Femme +ve feedback on CNT*


----------



## anothersquish

I still have no BBs :( Im starting to think they aint coming, its been two weeks since she said she posted them.

I DID get the BB wrap from Dee and my two new WNNN today....so that was extremely exciting.


----------



## thelilbump

lol @ Femme

:hugs: Boltonlass hope she's better soon hunny x

AS- bad news about the BB, sorry they not arrived :hugs:

No post for us today :cry:


----------



## sezzlebum

:| squishy :|

does she have a tracking number?

i bought some replacement nappies so im waiting for

a cushie tushie in blue dots
a minkee magic all in lilac
a blue daisy issy bear
some wipes

:D


----------



## anothersquish

No...no tracking number.....she sent standard parcels she says which is 3-5 working days and she posted two weeks ago today. 
I sent her a message to tell her they still werent here. I need it sorted as its a lot of money tied up in those, Id been relying on selling a few to put towards the HL co-op....I might not be able to get the lovescapes I want for the boys :(


----------



## sezzlebum

wtf? 

standard parcels arent insured,
i know recorded delivery is up to £30 

surely she should have sent recorded/special going off the value :|


----------



## thelilbump

were they on a buy it now at that price or did u win them @ auction out of interest?


----------



## anothersquish

buy it now and I paid £20 for postage.....so I ASSUMED it would be sent tracked.


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Squishy, sounds iffy... I'd get on her case and tell her off. Also, I'll assume you're getting one for Freddie and not C when you say "boys" :rofl:

Today brought my 2 UDs

Waiting for:
Large AIO Moo itti (lulz... might be a while)
Med SIO Moo itti
Fuschia itti
Purple itti
Yellow itti
Turquoise itti
Lime itti
Ivory itti
Pink ecobubs
2 AIO Mutts (Also a while away)

:o ... crap that's a lot.


----------



## thelilbump

where did u get you moo itti's femme i neeeed some!


----------



## anothersquish

the large moo ittis are coming from Aus as its the only place to get em! 

"Boys" Is Theo, Freddie and C....I want to get them all one each.

Im gonna chase her pretty hard about it next week as it really should have been sent through a courier for the amount I paid for postage.


----------



## thelilbump

Yea i thoguth that tbh, as far as i knew the Uk supplier is totally out and don't think they'll be getting more :cry:


----------



## anothersquish

they are and they arent getting more. Even Itti in Aus only have Large Moos left! 
Its at this point Im glad I have two medium Moo ittis :) The Moo Itti is the one SIO Im not selling LOL I think I can cope with one set of inserts to snap in LOL


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

thelilbump said:


> Yea i thoguth that tbh, as far as i knew the Uk supplier is totally out and don't think they'll be getting more :cry:

Some very lovely lady offered the medium to me as swaps for my GM on CNT! Squish probably bought hers like ten years ago :rofl:


----------



## anothersquish

I got a medium AIO when AIOs first came out in the UK and the SIO from Donnas shop not that long ago...I am pretty sure it was the last medium moo itti in existence available to buy....


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Mmm, s'why I feel super lucky!


----------



## Monkeh

FemmeEnceinte said:


> Wasn't evansmummy was it? The cow left me a poorly spelled neg feedback... I hope she chokes on her insert :rofl:

No, it was 'TheNatty'. She has 100% pos feedback though which made me think she'd be a good seller!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Monkeh said:


> FemmeEnceinte said:
> 
> 
> Wasn't evansmummy was it? The cow left me a poorly spelled neg feedback... I hope she chokes on her insert :rofl:
> 
> No, it was 'TheNatty'. She has 100% pos feedback though which made me think she'd be a good seller!Click to expand...

So did evansmummy... :(


----------



## anothersquish

Monkeh said:


> FemmeEnceinte said:
> 
> 
> Wasn't evansmummy was it? The cow left me a poorly spelled neg feedback... I hope she chokes on her insert :rofl:
> 
> No, it was 'TheNatty'. She has 100% pos feedback though which made me think she'd be a good seller!Click to expand...

I had trouble with her. Took her three weeks to post stuff Id paid for


----------



## anothersquish

were is this good/bad/ugly FB thing????


----------



## Monkeh

It's in the fluffy easter bunnies group discussion boards...

Think I'm gonna write a complaint pm to thenatty and see what she says. I hate complaining, but the more I think about it the more annoyed I am!


----------



## anothersquish

and where is the fluffy easter bunnies thing....I hate facebook LOL


----------



## Monkeh

Hmm... think you need to be invited to it actually? I dunno, don't know how groups work lol.


----------



## Lunaty

Femme im surprised the Eocbubs hasnt arrived yet!!! 

BTW Kirsten i received your CT 2 days ago :D it's a bit different then the Bumblebee i have but it may be because that one is older?! In any case, we are very happy with it.. i hope your ecobubs arrives soon babe!

Im posting the Bubblebubs on Tuesday... i wanted to do it yetserday but got stuck and now everything is closed :dohh: so sorry!!!!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I just figured it takes a while from distant shores :lol: I'm sure it'll turn up! Do ecobubs need wraps? If so, are they good night nappies? xxx


----------



## anothersquish

Oh, that reminds me Sam the WN hasnt arrived yet either, just so you know Im not being ignorant and not telling you!


----------



## saraendepity

squish i think i invited you to the fluffy swap group on FB ..will do it again as i;m sure you will wanna join in with the next one!! LOL


----------



## boltonlass

Sara - can i join fluffy swap group please[-o&lt;

Feeling left out of fluffiness at the minute cause Leila in sposies while she has a tummy bug - all my lovely fluff is washed and sat on the chair begging to be used :cry:


:happydance: Oooh just noticed i am now over 100 posts - not bad for a serial lurker :haha:


----------



## saraendepity

omg Kelly are you not on there either....sorry :blush: i will add you now :)


----------



## saraendepity

ok so now i'm waiting for a monkey foot wetbag in Large, 2 Ellas house, an Eco bubs (gonna give these another go!) and my Mutt from Donna:)


----------



## anothersquish

I mucked up the discussion board ROFL...be warned I will do that a LOT....


----------



## Lunaty

LOL now im waiting for 

2 mutts and 2 longies :dohh:

Why is it so hard not to buy stuff.. seriously!!!! It's like an addiction...


----------



## princessellie

im waiting for tons!! i cant even remember what im waiting for cos i got too bloody finger clicky happy the past week :blush: i need to bloody save!!!!! someone take my finger away please

x


----------



## thelilbump

Wow kelly you soon got to 100!


----------



## boltonlass

thelilbump said:


> Wow kelly you soon got to 100!

Hehe not bad since mid feb :happydance:


----------



## thelilbump

i'm sure the other day you only had like 30 :rofl:


----------



## boltonlass

Must have been talking a lot these past few days!!


----------



## Lunaty

phew i almost thought you girls were talking about nappies instead of posts!!!! :dohh:

LOL i was like WHA?! 100 nappy's.. she's only 4 month just like Cole :rofl:


----------



## anothersquish

whats wrong with having over 100 nappies.....*looks innocent*


----------



## boltonlass

Lunaty said:


> phew i almost thought you girls were talking about nappies instead of posts!!!! :dohh:
> 
> LOL i was like WHA?! 100 nappy's.. she's only 4 month just like Cole :rofl:


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Well if we should have as many nappies as posts then some of you would really be in trouble :haha:

Hey hum 20 nappies down 80 to go!!! Must get collecting :happydance:


----------



## Lunaty

:blush: not exactly anything yet the thought of 100 nappies in the bedroom would crack me up ;)


----------



## Lunaty

im on half of that and am struggling to use them all till the next wash LOL


----------



## anothersquish

hehe, I have a massive rotation system in use, I have twenty drying twenty in the machine twenty in the nappy bin and then whatever left Im using....fluff towers are the way to go for storage!


----------



## boltonlass

Anyway to get back on track - I am now waiting for:

Jungle critters monkey foot wet bag
turquoise daisy fuzzibunz
2 bumhuggers
chocolate and lilac spotty upsy daisy from rachel
doggy mutt nappy via donna - be a while yet
maybe a ring sling if i get it
original 4 naughty babies if they ever turn up - if they do do i keep quite about them or be good and let the seller know :muaha:

Thats not too bad. With these few i should have enough nappies to be able to wash only twice a week :happydance:. 

Was getting ridiculous washing every 2 days, especially with mainly flips cause they are so small i was having to find other things to wash with them just to make it worth running the machine.


----------



## Monkeh

Everything I'm waiting for is going to take weeks to come!

Blue paisley WNNN 
Custom WNAI2 x 2
Custom WN wrap (for my cousin's little girl)
Giraffe Itti from Aus
Moo Itti from Aus
HL stuff which hasn't even been ordered yet :rofl:


----------



## anothersquish

haha I hate waiting ages.....Think Imma go crackers waiting for the Aus Ittis, HL and the Mutt too LOL


----------



## Monkeh

I'm tempted to get a Mutt, but not sure I can justify it atm when I've just spent a fortune on WN, Ittis and about to spend a fortune on HL :lol:


----------



## boltonlass

Monkeh said:


> I'm tempted to get a Mutt, but not sure I can justify it atm when I've just spent a fortune on WN, Ittis and about to spend a fortune on HL :lol:

I figgured its my first custom, im not getting any ittis from aus or any from the HL coop. Am staying away from weenotions though - so tempting - will maybe treat myself after next payday (end april).

What i really want are the new flip colours to come out :cloud9: then wih a few of those and a few more inserrts my stash will be complete (thats the theory anyway) and i have been practical and gone mainly for BTP size.


----------



## saraendepity

Lol ...well i was only gonna get a playscape or two from the Holdens Co op as they havent been fitting too well but we had a breakthrough lastnight and her Bedbug fit like a dream ...i think its cos i threatened to sell them to fund more WC's so i might have to get a couple more....will have to see what the bank balance is like when our slot comes up !!!


----------



## dippy dee

i've got a itti from aus coming but that is a pressie off of jon but he doesn't know yet :haha: and some muts which come just after my hols so i can use the money i don't spend whilst away. My worst one is wn as i know for £13 ish i can have a custom one and the animal print ones are £11 atm so i had to have a couple.
I am on a ban in 2 weeks tho so i must spend now lol plus i want a wrap sling lol


----------



## anothersquish

Im rubbish at fluff bans. Though Im being REALLY good atm and only spending what I have got by selling the SIO Ittis...Im a good girl! 
I have loads of night nappies now so Im not sure whether to get any dreamscapes/bedbugs at all....its not worth buying toddler sizes yet! Might stick with playscapes and the lovescapes and OBV blankets...Im not sure!


----------



## Monkeh

I need night nappies. I have none! I use bamboozles atm but they're not cutting it anymore.

Might sell my girasol for funds. Only got it recently but I just don't use it... :shrug:


----------



## lfernie

Monkeh, what's your girasol like? Keep me in mind if your selling it (I will have to check how many pennies I got in my Bday cards mind you) x


----------



## anothersquish

Have you bought any EH seeing as they are half price (under £5 a nappy!)


----------



## Monkeh

I saw the EH but haven't bought any. (yet) :lol:

Lfernie - uploading a piccy atm..


----------



## Monkeh

Girasol: (4.2m)

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v239/XanthusGail/Ebay%20stuff/IMG_1947.jpg https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v239/XanthusGail/Ebay%20stuff/IMG_1948.jpg


----------



## dippy dee

ooooooooooo Monkeh me likey very muchy


----------



## lfernie

It is really lovely. Let me have a think if you want to sell but if someone else wants it let em have it cos it beeeeautiful x


----------



## boltonlass

Oh Monkeh thats gorgeous. Such a lovely colour. Not tried a woven yet but they are so pretty.


----------



## Monkeh

lfernie said:


> It is really lovely. Let me have a think if you want to sell but if someone else wants it let em have it cos it beeeeautiful x

Think I'm defo selling it. Seems a shame to have it sitting there barely getting used when someone could be using it properly! you have first dibs if you want it :flower:


----------



## lfernie

Thanks, How much do you want for it? I'm expecting a couple of Bday cards with some pennies in so can I let you know tonite? x


----------



## Monkeh

Will pm you. (since the thread is now going a bit off track :lol:)


----------



## dippy dee

can i have second dibs please?


----------



## Monkeh

:thumbup: Course you can :)


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

What are the new flip colours? Hmh... I only have 8 flips and OH seems to like them most so I can get away with buying moooore and more of them. 

I hate bank holidays, can't people just have more holiday allowance? :(


----------



## boltonlass

FemmeEnceinte said:


> What are the new flip colours? Hmh... I only have 8 flips and OH seems to like them most so I can get away with buying moooore and more of them.
> 
> I hate bank holidays, can't people just have more holiday allowance? :(

In the US there are 7 colours:

Blossom
Butternut
Twilight
Grasshopper
Zinnia
Moonbeam
Ribbit

Pics here:
https://www.cottonbabies.com/product_info.php?cPath=139&products_id=2220

I am holding out for the butternut and maybe grasshopper :happydance:


----------



## Monkeh

Argh, got a response to the pm I sent on CNT. Apparently she thought that £13 was reasonable for a BB with no insert. And 'I hope the stain suns out for you'. 

Ah well, nothing to be done I suppose, except not buying from her again.

Oh, here's another...



> usually if it doesnt say 'with insert' it doesnt have one :-? ive never bought one with an insert preloved or new, and they are not supposed to very good anyway?
> 
> it cost £22 new (if memory serves me) so i dont think it was unreasonable.
> 
> i will however make sure to put 'does not include and insert' in the future though, if it would cause confusion to other cnt members :hug:


----------



## dippy dee

oops double post


----------



## dippy dee

Butternut
Twilight
Grasshopper :happydance:


----------



## dippy dee

Monkeh said:


> Argh, got a response to the pm I sent on CNT. Apparently she thought that £13 was reasonable for a BB with no insert. And 'I hope the stain suns out for you'.
> 
> Ah well, nothing to be done I suppose, except not buying from her again.
> 
> Oh, here's another...
> 
> 
> 
> usually if it doesnt say 'with insert' it doesnt have one :-? ive never bought one with an insert preloved or new, and they are not supposed to very good anyway?
> 
> it cost £22 new (if memory serves me) so i dont think it was unreasonable.
> 
> i will however make sure to put 'does not include and insert' in the future though, if it would cause confusion to other cnt members :hug:Click to expand...


Is she for real? She really has took the piss, ooo she has piddles me off let alone you.
Big :hugs: hun xx


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

She didn't mention the stains but it arrived stained? That's not on... regardless of the sneaky lack of info regarding inserts. I'd tell her you'd like a small refund or you'll be messaging admin as that's unacceptable.


----------



## princessellie

exactly, it specifically says that you have to mention any flaws :dohh: some people have no shame

x


----------



## sezzlebum

what a nonk :|


----------



## princessellie

hahaha, you remind me of the guy off in the night garden, ''what a big ponk!''

:rofl:

x


----------



## anothersquish

If it has stains then complain to admin if she wont give a partial refund....
They come new with inserts for £20-£22, the inserts to buy new are about £6 so that means a brand spanking new outer with no insert should be between £14 and £16 retail.
Why would someone pay £13 for a used one when they could buy a brand spanking new one with brand spanking new insert for as little as £7 more (and thats if you dont go somewhere they are on offer at £18/19!) 
I bought a practically new BB WITH insert for £12, others in more 'used' condition with inserts for £10/£11 and ones without inserts for no more than £8 and as little as £4. 

I am wondering if everyone should PM the admin there and ask if it could be a rule on the site to specify with or without inserts.


----------



## Monkeh

anothersquish said:


> I am wondering if everyone should PM the admin there and ask if it could be a rule on the site to specify with or without inserts.

I think it's a good idea.

Will pm her again and ask for a partial refund once I've had my dinner. Argh, I hate confrontation. Totally puts me off buying preloved :(


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

The new flip colours are rubbish, they're just faded versions of the current colours except the butternut. OH was hoping for some purple ones, bless him. Think I'm maybe getting him hooked! He was asking about a custom WN with her nickname on :D


----------



## boltonlass

FemmeEnceinte said:


> The new flip colours are rubbish, they're just faded versions of the current colours except the butternut. OH was hoping for some purple ones, bless him. Think I'm maybe getting him hooked! He was asking about a custom WN with her nickname on :D

I like the yellow - not so bothered about the others. Wonder if you could dye them, or maybe fabric paint is the way to go - customised flip covers :rofl:

Ive just started buying nice wraps and using them with the flip inserts - makes them a bit more exciting.

Maybe you should let him loose on the WN site, he might not be able to decide and you could end up with loads of new nappies :haha:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

:lol: I highly doubt that! But, good plan about letting him choose. Might be hideous though! I can see it now "So... orange cuddlesoft.... er... white inner is fine... and blue embroidery! oh and a cat! haha... cute!" :/


----------



## thelilbump

:rofl:


----------



## saraendepity

:rofl: i might try letting rob loose with WN...i usually let him 'choose' a part of it (with my swaying ) :haha: and i think even if i ordered something completely different he wouldnt know it wasnt what he chose anyway! LOL...tho it would be interesting to see what came ! LOL


----------



## princessellie

i got paul to pick an ellas house bumhugger the other day and he picked the same one id picked :smug:

x


----------



## anothersquish

I was asking my OH to helop me choose an embroidery for the new WN I ordered today...he just panicked and said "Choose whatever YOU want dear"


----------



## saraendepity

:rofl:


----------



## Lunaty

jup thats just like mine, hed rather let me do thats stuff as he is SOOOOO indecisive! LOL


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Well, I was asking him about his ideas and he said purple with white writing, so I was like... "OK, sure about white?", "mmmmmmmmmmmnooo??", "What about gold", "Yes, I meant gold..."

I should just leave him to it or I might as well design it myself but it's really going to be an interesting one.


----------



## princessellie

haha leave him alone!!! you never know, you might like what he picks mwahaha, and if all fails, you dont HAVE to buy it :lol:

x


----------



## Maffie

I actually feel like hiding from my postie I think he's sick of carrying parcels up the hill and how on earth do I tell my OH I have about 15 ish nappies due to arrive, he said yesterday if we have a box upstairts and downstairs doesn't that mean we have enough? :rofl: :haha: never!!!!!!


----------



## anothersquish

enough??? no such word when it comes to nappies...


----------



## thelilbump

:nope: never enough!


----------



## boltonlass

My postie brought me a lovely jungle critters monkey foot wet bag, turquoise daisy fuzzibunz nappy and mini eggs - YUMMY (thanks donna). Bet he thinks im a lazy skank though cause he had to bang on the door to wake me up - this was at 10am :rofl:


----------



## princessellie

haha our postman always wakes us up at half ten, he has parcels for us all the time cos im so bloody click happy lately lol, he must wonder what the hell it is im constantly getting :haha:

x


----------



## Maffie

Mine is nosey but I dont tell him, he actually said are there days you are out and I said im usually in on mat keave. I think he wanted to leave them at the local post office. Im sure he hopes im out.


----------



## Twiglet

:haha: my postie takes them to my mums and he knows what they are and gets excited about them...him and my mum are buddies though and thats why I make everything go there :haha:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

My postie is a cheeky git... he came at 10am once when Molly was a newborn and I answered the door in my dressing gown and he said "Must like your sleep, you" to which I said "Er, I have a baby... I like it when I can get it" :lol: grumpy cow. Now he comes at 3pm and I'm sometimes still in my dressing gown :lol: ah well...

Waiting for:
10 ittis
1 Ecobubs
2 Mutts
1 LLS UDNN
4 hemp inserts

...and counting! :haha:


----------



## anothersquish

Only a few Ittis :rofl:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

One or two... :rofl:

Methinks it'll be a van on Tuesday!


----------



## thelilbump

boltonlass said:


> My postie brought me a lovely jungle critters monkey foot wet bag, turquoise daisy fuzzibunz nappy and mini eggs - YUMMY (thanks donna). Bet he thinks im a lazy skank though cause he had to bang on the door to wake me up - this was at 10am :rofl:

your welcome. U like the bag? I nearly sent you the lilac fuzzi, it was only when i packed it i thought uhoh and had to redo it all :rofl:

N the mini eggs aren;t meant for easter it's naughty to eat before :nope:




As for posties, mine just hates me, i get a parcel a good 4/6 through the normal mail and probably 3/4 van guy and then parcelforce :blush: I'm always in my pjs tho, partly because some mornings i know he's coming and i daren't toodle off to get dressed coz i just know he'll come then, knock on the door wait 1 second n run off!


----------



## Monkeh

thelilbump said:


> some mornings i know he's coming and i daren't toodle off to get dressed coz i just know he'll come then, knock on the door wait 1 second n run off!

Haha, I do this too, so I'm almost always in my pj's when the postie knocks. (unless I'm feeling awake enough to bother getting showered/dressed at 7am :lol:)


----------



## Maffie

My old postie used to be good, when I had my own company there were some days I had 2 or 3 couriers at the door along with royal mail.


----------



## boltonlass

thelilbump said:


> boltonlass said:
> 
> 
> My postie brought me a lovely jungle critters monkey foot wet bag, turquoise daisy fuzzibunz nappy and mini eggs - YUMMY (thanks donna). Bet he thinks im a lazy skank though cause he had to bang on the door to wake me up - this was at 10am :rofl:
> 
> your welcome. U like the bag? I nearly sent you the lilac fuzzi, it was only when i packed it i thought uhoh and had to redo it all :rofl:
> 
> N the mini eggs aren;t meant for easter it's naughty to eat before :nope:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for posties, mine just hates me, i get a parcel a good 4/6 through the normal mail and probably 3/4 van guy and then parcelforce :blush: I'm always in my pjs tho, partly because some mornings i know he's coming and i daren't toodle off to get dressed coz i just know he'll come then, knock on the door wait 1 second n run off!Click to expand...

The bag is lovely - will be perfect for dirty nappies when out all day (its so lovely it seems a shame to put dirty nappies in it :cry:)

Glad you realised about the fuzzi - i already have the lilac! Just need to get the green one now but i think ive spent enough this last week so that will have to wait.

Our postie always has his MP3 player on so i doubt he even realised i was in my doggy paw print dressing gown :rofl: if he did hes very professional cause he didnt let on.


----------



## anothersquish

Im going crazy....no fluff yesterday and now i have to wait til TUESDAY to get any...noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Add another itti onto that list... :rofl:

What? It was a tiger print itti, I couldn't just leave it there...


----------



## anothersquish

Oh that large one? I almost did but because it was SIO I decided to hold fire as I have put dibs on Sezzles limited Ed Ittis already :rofl:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Yep! I just need SIO pretty in pink and strawberry fields now.


----------



## anothersquish

Ive seen the strawberry fields for sale somewhere...think it was ebay....


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

anothersquish said:


> Ive seen the strawberry fields for sale somewhere...think it was ebay....

C&C has them, but I'm holding out for a bargain :lol:


----------



## anothersquish

wait...I think twinkleontheweb.co.uk have them


----------



## anothersquish

haha


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Cheaper at C&Cs (discounted)!


----------



## anothersquish

My C&C basket is full to bursting still.....I got such a giggle from the carrot rattle!


----------



## BabyHaines

Right....I'm waiting on:
one red itti SIO from Mummy_Mi (yay!!)
one new Jade itti AIO and one turquoise one
three Ella's House Bumhuggers
one Lactavist T-shirt
one red doggy wrap
two preloved Blueberry's
one preloved tots bots

Hurry up Tuesday!!


----------



## lfernie

I'm waiting on a lactivist teeshirt and a wooly soaker. I think thats all, saving my pennies for the co-op x


----------



## thelilbump

teehee i have the pretty in pink itti it's lush! I have the strawberry ones for store too, think my personal stash really needs one though....

Personally I don't think i have anything coming this week, for my store though hopefully a few bits!


----------



## Monkeh

Right, I'm making a list of what I've bought so that I don't forget it all :dohh:

Blue paisley WNNN
Custom WN AI2 x 2
WN wrap
Moo Itti from Aus
Giraffe Itti from Aus
Midnight Itti from Sezzle
Parrot Bedbug

Also a mammymade pocket nappy which I won and forgot about :blush:


----------



## anothersquish

common Mr Postie.....four days without fluffy post is rubbish!
Im waiting on loads....so much infact I cant remember!

Holding out a LITTLE hope that those BBs will turn up....*sigh*


----------



## Kota

hmmmm,.. 3 coolababys from cnt that are taking forEVER.


----------



## anothersquish

yay postie came and brought my WN cowprint nappy (another...haha) and my Bumhuggers...squidgey!


----------



## Maffie

aarrrg just been told my nappy I bought someone else as also bought :hissy:


----------



## thelilbump

thats pants maffie! who's gonna get it then the other?


----------



## Maffie

ive bought a load of this lady so i hope it gets sortyed quickly as ive spent loads with her :( i hope she's just mixed up a bit


----------



## thelilbump

fingers crossed u get sorted maffie :hugs:


----------



## sezzlebum

Maffie said:


> aarrrg just been told my nappy I bought someone else as also bought :hissy:

sounds familiar :wacko: hope you get it x

Kota who'd you buy from?

i just paid the customs charge for the prize i won from the etsy contest:happydance: (poo that i had to pay for a prize but happy its coming)
also i got a raven tree spartan night nappy which id been after for a bit on its way, 2 (maybe 3) cushie tushies, a minkee magic all, wipes, liners, lanolin, and a partridge in a pear treeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## anothersquish

you know Im still missing a medium bedbug I bought ages ago.....


----------



## Lu28

God, none of us are having much luck with CNT are we? :wacko:

I'm waiting on my Mammy Made which I'm very excited about, Mammy Made baby legs, a weenotions minki wrap and a chocolate with pink spots Blueberry minki wrap after I accidentally sold DH's favourite nappy, oops! :blush:


----------



## anothersquish

Im thinking of giving up buying from there...rather pay full price for new stuff from shops that actually friggin arrives and is in the condition it says it is (EUC=covered in stains, bobbled and practically unusable)


----------



## Maffie

Sezzle i thought prizes were meant to come through customs as gifts?

Ive not had any reply to my message sin regards to nappies I hope it gets sorted soon I cant afford to lose £50


----------



## Maffie

Sezzle i thought prizes were meant to come through customs as gifts?

Ive not had any reply to my message sin regards to nappies I hope it gets sorted soon I cant afford to lose £50


----------



## boltonlass

Well my postie walked straight past my house this morning :cry:

But a postie in a van just came and brought me my ellas house bumhuggers - they are massive! Also my fabric to make my meitai and bag :happydance:


----------



## Kota

Squish your postie should be bringing you your loan nappies in a day or so!


----------



## anothersquish

Poor postie, he hates carrying round all my fluffy parcels LOL


----------



## thelilbump

Maffie said:


> Sezzle i thought prizes were meant to come through customs as gifts?
> 
> Ive not had any reply to my message sin regards to nappies I hope it gets sorted soon I cant afford to lose £50

Gifts over a certain amount have to be paid for :blush:

I hope you get your £50 too!


----------



## Maffie

my nappies are sorted, lady got confused but im getting all the ones i paid for..... oooh :happydance a cushie tushie dance :happydance:


----------



## lfernie

I got my soaker, waiting on lactivist tee, new scented lanolin & mutt 3sr x


----------



## sezzlebum

thelilbump said:


> Maffie said:
> 
> 
> Sezzle i thought prizes were meant to come through customs as gifts?
> 
> Ive not had any reply to my message sin regards to nappies I hope it gets sorted soon I cant afford to lose £50
> 
> Gifts over a certain amount have to be paid for :blush:Click to expand...

yeah WSS, gutted really but what can ya do:dohh:

customs can stick a charge on ANYTHING over £18 in value, prize/gift whatever, i rang and checked into it :(


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Mmm, I was thinking I might start paying full price or only buying from you ladies. The condition of some of the nappies I've had... 

Also, what's a crispy itti like? I'm confused about what goes crispy/crunchy? Is it like when bedbugs go stiff?

Today brought: Med moo itti!!! Fuschia itti and Purple itti! :D
Waiting on: 9 more ittis, an ecobubs, a zebra minky GK, 2 mutts, 1 raspberry truffle BB, 1 tutu cute bambooty (preorder! hurrah!) and either a refund for my wrinkly fuzzis (happened again!!!) or a fuzzi OS to replace them. Now, I think that's it... 

Hmm.


----------



## thelilbump

woop for bambooty, i've been waiting on mine for months!

Femme...necklace :haha:


----------



## sezzlebum

FemmeEnceinte said:


> Mmm, I was thinking I might start paying full price or only buying from you ladies. The condition of some of the nappies I've had...
> 
> Also, what's a crispy itti like? I'm confused about what goes crispy/crunchy? Is it like when bedbugs go stiff?
> 
> Today brought: Med moo itti!!! Fuschia itti and Purple itti! :D
> Waiting on: 9 more ittis, an ecobubs, a zebra minky GK, 2 mutts, 1 raspberry truffle BB, 1 tutu cute bambooty (preorder! hurrah!) and either a refund for my wrinkly fuzzis (happened again!!!) or a fuzzi OS to replace them. Now, I think that's it...
> 
> Hmm.

i do not like crispy ittis, its like the pul inside sticks to the inner and you have to pull it apart and it makes like a crisp wrapper noise when you squish it,
i bought most my AIOs new and 2 of them went like that and i got them changed, when new they have a 6 month guarentee


----------



## anothersquish

The more I think about it the more Im considering stopping buying preloved except from you lot! I have another MIA bedbug.....

I also have realised I think I double ordered some AIO Itti colours....doh!


----------



## sezzlebum

squish, if you have any problems with the blue itti from give me a shout, its covered till june x


----------



## anothersquish

hokey cokey! 
Um whilst Im at it, what other colour Ittis did I put dibs on from you ? I cant remember and I keep ordering Ittis !


----------



## sezzlebum

just moo and giraffe if i ever part with them lol


----------



## anothersquish

ah ok, I thought maybe Id asked for other colours, couldnt remember!


----------



## sezzlebum

i have other colours lol what are ya after?


----------



## anothersquish

errrrr I know Ive got red blue midnight and yellow....I really want turquoise peppermint jade chocolate....and then all the others cept the pinks and lilac if I find them at the right prices :rofl:


----------



## Maffie

Is it me or do nappies on cnt seem to take ages to arrive? also a nappy i bought was described as new and id have to be blind to think it looked as new :grr:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

thelilbump said:


> woop for bambooty, i've been waiting on mine for months!
> 
> Femme...necklace :haha:

:rofl: oh yes... and an amber necklace!


----------



## sezzlebum

Squishy did your bb's turn up?


----------



## anothersquish

nope :( I messaged the woman again but I didnt hear back from the last time.
I feel a paypal claim coming on


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Argh... I really hope you get them :(


----------



## sezzlebum

thats awful :(


----------



## Lunaty

still waiting on muttaqins and longies!! Grr most of the stuff from the UK makes it here before the stuff ive ordered in NZ!!! Lazy b*stards..


----------



## lfernie

Really hope u get the bb issue sorted squish x


----------



## Kota

coolababy's from cnt. 2 weeks and waiting..... 
babylegs from femme
custom made WN

EDIT - postie just arrived with my coolababy's and the itti from squish! :dance:


----------



## Monkeh

No postie today :( FX he's just late!


----------



## Jetters

Oh that sucks Squish, you were so looking forward to them!


----------



## MummyKaya

Argh stalked my postie from the window today and all I got was an electric bill! Boo. Waiting on Issy Bear and Black Itti


----------



## Jetters

I'm another one drifting away from CNT... i'm not sure why but more often than not my stuff is late, missing or crap *sigh*


----------



## Twiglet

Never been to CNT. 

Erm, I'm waiting for 

my WN SS,
2 Mutt's that I'm still paying for :haha:
And a Cowprint BB.

Got a pop in in the post today and 3 bills that I dont want to look at :blush:


----------



## boltonlass

Got my chocolate with lilac spot upsydaisy from Rachel. Lovely and strokable - going to try it on her when she wakes up :happydance:

Not really waiting on much else, mutt and blueberry via donna and a ring sling from naturalmamas but thats about it. Oh and the original 4 naughty baby nappies if they ever turn up.


----------



## anothersquish

Im still waiting for loads rofl.
Today I got WN from Lunaty, BBSS in leaopard print and GK Minky in giraffe (its CUTE!) and all the nappies back that I lent to Kota :)

No BBs :( No message back from her either *sigh*


----------



## thelilbump

Not even any junk mail today! No postie :hissy: no couriers :hissy:

am hoping it's all gonna arrive tomorrow FX!!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Today brought 4 ittis and an ecobubs! Lime, Turquoise and Yellow from Squish (thank youuu, they're lovely, like new even!) a jade from CNT and my ecobubs from Lunaty :D

Still waiting for: Ivory itti, pale pink itti, like a tiger itti, moo itti (from aus), 2 mutts, a blueberry cow print wetbag from sara, amber teething necklace, zebra print gk minky and a cow print ebay cheapy.

Thassit, for now... :blush:


----------



## sezzlebum

im sat here waiting for the parcel force dude to come :p

got a snow fall cushie today and some liners and lanolin from clothbumsrus and a lovely minkee magicall,
i bought a large thinking they'd be the same size as the ittis, bloody hell i think i could get my 9 year old in it :rofl:


----------



## Jetters

Femme are you buying mediums or large ittis??


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Mediums m'dear!


----------



## Jetters

Are you aiming for the entire rainbow? :D

I keep umming and aahing about buying Ms cos I kept reading most people go from Smalls to Larges!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Do they? :o That sounds weird... Molly went into mediums earlier than most but only because I didn't want to buy more smalls if the mediums fitted (they didn't really - gaped on SIOs and outpeed AIOs but now, the SIOs are perfecto!). But the larges... they start at 22lb and the smalls finish at 16lb, that's a fair gap. I think maybe they'd fit on the waist (like the meds did on molly when she was too small for them) but the indicator is if they fit well in the leg, I have come to see.


----------



## sezzlebum

i loved my itti rainbow :cloud9: gutted their not fitting properly now :( keeping my ltds just incase she changes shape lol

people go from small to larges because of the rise (so ive heard lol) people who prefer that higher rise go for the larges


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Oh and not sure about the rainbow, I don't like all the colours and know I wouldn't reach for them soooo... I'd just be getting them to collect them. Am starting to like rockmelon, though. Hmm.


----------



## kirsten1985

Is anyone having post bank holiday issues? I bought a wrap which was sent first class last wednesday, thought it would get here thursday, then saturday, then yesterday and it's not here today either. I go on holiday tomorrow morning for a week and wanted to take it with me so I'm a bit gutted it is so late.

Anyone elses stuff really delayed? Oh and I have had stuff that was sent at same time arrive, and seller assures me she posted weds. :(


----------



## thelilbump

medium itti's are my most popular seller! I do think it's the rise why people go from small to large tho as sezzle says


----------



## thelilbump

FemmeEnceinte said:


> Oh and not sure about the rainbow, I don't like all the colours and know I wouldn't reach for them soooo... I'd just be getting them to collect them. Am starting to like rockmelon, though. Hmm.

Have u seen rockmelon in real life? I think it looks better than in the pics!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Sadly not, but I saw one on Daisy a few days ago and it looked lush! Her wee outfit helped, mind :D


----------



## Twiglet

Ohh Rockmelon is lovely! I wish the one I bought fit Caitlyn :cry:


----------



## Jetters

I agree, the rockmelon is prettier in real life! I wasn't sure from the pics but now I like it :)


----------



## anothersquish

Rockmelon is pretty...I had two in small size because it was so pretty! 
I still have Theos AIO smalls which he still fits fine, after worrying about then not lasting I think they will go a fair while longer yet. Hes been wearing his mediums too from about 12lb there is no way a large would go anywhere near him...wont do for MONTHS yet! I will get more use out the mediums than I have done the smalls certainly!


----------



## thelilbump

kirsten1985 said:


> Is anyone having post bank holiday issues? I bought a wrap which was sent first class last wednesday, thought it would get here thursday, then saturday, then yesterday and it's not here today either. I go on holiday tomorrow morning for a week and wanted to take it with me so I'm a bit gutted it is so late.
> 
> Anyone elses stuff really delayed? Oh and I have had stuff that was sent at same time arrive, and seller assures me she posted weds. :(

Not really expecting anything tbh, anything i am i know was only posted yesterday really. Sometimes though my parcels, i can post one day and people report to get them on different days even though they were all the same. I suppose some areas might be more back logged than others :shrug:


----------



## Monkeh

Yay I got fluffy post :D

Parrot bedbug from cnt :)


----------



## anothersquish

Millions of nappies from Cheeks and Cherries!!!

I finally got my Taxi Circles Mini LaLa ordered along with 5 Ittis and two rattles, yay nappies! 

Waiting on other Ittis, a bedbug, a slinky yoyo and...some other stuff....


----------



## Kota

stupid postie,... nothing, unless a letter that belongs to a completly different address counts!:dohh:

hmmm... 
babylegs from femme
amber teething necklace from donna
custom made WN
some new nursing bras,


----------



## CountingDown

I am stalking the postie too, I am currently waiting on:

jade itti
midnight itti
Cow print blueberry

Hope they arrive today!!


----------



## anothersquish

My postie has got lost.....


----------



## thelilbump

my house is over run with parcels, panic!! :argh:


----------



## CountingDown

Well my postie bought me lots of bills but did bring me a jade itti as well so that makes up for the bills.

I have decided that Olivia needs a lime itti now.....


----------



## anothersquish

I gots my bargain BBOS blue camo today :) 
Plus a heap of clothes and toys for Theo and some bottle teats for Freddie..hoorah!


----------



## Maffie

I had a UD arrive today but it smells :sick: just realised I have almost identical nappies in my UD and blueberrys did they nick each others fabrics/designs?

I seem to be forever waiting for a bedbug I bought ages ago


----------



## anothersquish

I think its something to do with bedbugs...Im waiting on one I bought almost two weeks ago still....


----------



## MummyKaya

Yay! black itti, issy bear and hugalugs arrived today :cloud9:
awaiting mammy made, and a purple itti...for now! :thumbup:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Today brought:

Ivory itti, Zebra Minky GK and a Cow print ebay cheapy.

Waiting on: Pale pink itti, chocolate itti, rockmelon itti, large moo itti, large tiger itti, LLS UDNN, amber teething necklace, 4 hemp inserts, cow print BB wetbag, WC piggyback booster...

I thiiiink that's it, probably not as I keep forgetting about what I'm waiting for! The LLS UDNN I forgot about until today... :/


----------



## Maffie

Im going to have to start hiding nappies at this rate


----------



## thelilbump

Maffie said:


> I had a UD arrive today but it smells :sick: just realised I have almost identical nappies in my UD and blueberrys did they nick each others fabrics/designs?
> 
> I seem to be forever waiting for a bedbug I bought ages ago

oh no is that a preloved one too? :grr:


----------



## anothersquish

I hate smelly nappies...ive had a few preloved come stinky so Ive washed them about a zillion times!

Im now also waiting on a XL yoyo for a friends little boy (been after one for friggin AGES!) and a spotty dog cushie..whoo!


----------



## Lunaty

waiting for just my longies now :( my receiving stream has come to an end :cry:


----------



## Maffie

thelilbump said:


> Maffie said:
> 
> 
> I had a UD arrive today but it smells :sick: just realised I have almost identical nappies in my UD and blueberrys did they nick each others fabrics/designs?
> 
> I seem to be forever waiting for a bedbug I bought ages ago
> 
> oh no is that a preloved one too? :grr:Click to expand...

Yeah preloved, thankfully a bit of tlc and the inside is no longer greyed and it smells fresh as a daisy. :thumbup:


----------



## Maffie

Im hopeful that some of the following will come today

Goodmama (one came and is in lovely condition so so soft)
2 cushies
1 WN
3 bumuggers
2 bedbugs
1 wnnn
1wn custom wrap
1 big dino ball pit (not nappies but so want it to arrive TODAY)
I cant remember what else ive got coming :blush:


----------



## CountingDown

Well I am still waiting on my midnight itti and cow print blueberry, please mr postie bring them today!!


----------



## anothersquish

I forgot to post (well send OH to post) the stuff I need to send people yesterday...Im a badddd seller !!
Excuse is I still have a shitty cold.. .ick.

Hope postie brings something good for me today...maybe the MIA bedbug....


----------



## CountingDown

Well my cowprint blueberry has arrived and it is sooo lush, I cant stop stroking it x


----------



## Maffie

well postie just brought

bedbug (not loving it and it came before the fitst one i bought)
flips
minky
cushie tushies (loving the giraffe pattern)
upsy daisy
itti boosters
goodmama
wn (bloody gorgeous)


----------



## anothersquish

you got a haul today Maffie LOL

Why is my postie always so damn late in the day!


----------



## Maffie

I did, I have days where the van man comes and he's overladen :haha: 

Need to get them in the wash and hide some :rofl:

Have a feeling i'll be reselling the bedbugs :(


----------



## anothersquish

are the bedbugs hard?


----------



## Maffie

no its soft, not as soft as some other nappies though, the elastic around the legs feels thicker than id like and i dunno just not enamoured by it.


----------



## Kota

nothing... absolutely nothing


----------



## anothersquish

give it a shot Maffie :) I know when I first got some I wasnt sure but I love them now, I only need to use one of the two lay in inserts as well which is nice!

I saw my postie going up the other side of the road....postie postie postie.....


----------



## anothersquish

No fluff :( Jut rubbish hospital/clinic appointments...bah.


----------



## thelilbump

usual story here fluff arrived but none for me :cry: tho tbh i'm sure i'm actually waiting on anything personally :blush: It is a tease getting all these nappies I can't use though!


----------



## Monkeh

No fluff here. Just a bill. Urgh.


----------



## MummyKaya

Yay purple itti from Chuck arrived today THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## mummy_mi

Am waiting on a mini lala and a weenotions, even tho I know the wn will takes weeks to be made I still cant help thinking the fluff fairy might speed it up a bit!!


----------



## Maffie

mummy_mi said:


> Am waiting on a mini lala and a weenotions, even tho I know the wn will takes weeks to be made I still cant help thinking the fluff fairy might speed it up a bit!!



:haha: thats so me


----------



## anothersquish

I keep checking my email for a dispatch notice on my WN even though I only ordered a week ago ROFL


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Postie brought:

Cow print BB wetbag (Thank you Sara and Daisy :D the note is cuuuute!)
4 hemp inserts
A pack of snap fasteners :lol:

Still waiting on:
5 ittis, 2 mutts, LLS UDNN, bambooty, amber teething necklace.

Oh my, that's it :(


----------



## sezzlebum

sigh i wanna order a wee notion

anyone wanna pay for for me?

:rofl:


----------



## Monkeh

I keep checking my emails too. It's been just over 2 weeks since I ordered my wn, so it could be any time now... :happydance:


----------



## Kota

Monkeh said:


> I keep checking my emails too. It's been just over 2 weeks since I ordered my wn, so it could be any time now... :happydance:

me tooooooooo! :dance:


----------



## Monkeh

I actually have three wn orders to get, so I should get fluff staggered over a few days :lol: first batch is a WNNN and a custom AI2. Then it's a wrap for my cousin's wee girl's birthday, then another AI2 that my Mum's bought for Dexter's birthday. I'm supposed to give her it as soon as it comes in and she'll give it back for his birthday. Pfffft, yeah right!!


----------



## ThatGirl

im waiting for bamboo terry squares bright bots orange square, books for baby off santa, education books for step son, toys r us order, bedding bale, car sign, xmas presents for baby and stepson x


----------



## thelilbump

xmas wow!!


----------



## anothersquish

Im now also waiting for a Pony skin Issy bear....WOOHOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## MummyKaya

anothersquish said:


> Im now also waiting for a Pony skin Issy bear....WOOHOO!!!!!!!!

Where are you getting this from? I want some but C&C sold out! :dohh:


----------



## anothersquish

preloved. Noone else bought it as the seller put it up at a very high price but I pointed out the error of thier ways and made an offer!


----------



## MummyKaya

Ooo lucky you. Love those nappies. I was hoping you'd found a brand new shop stocking Issys in the uk!


----------



## sezzlebum

anothersquish said:


> preloved. Noone else bought it as the seller put it up at a very high price but I pointed out the error of thier ways and made an offer!

:rofl: what did you offer her in the end


----------



## sezzlebum

im waiting on a goodmama goodnight now :D some vests,tops and babygrows from ntfirstimer, issy and cushie from sara, and 2 cushies from cnt :D


----------



## anothersquish

A price I was happy with LOL though enough as that I hope it works when I get it or Ill be gutted!


----------



## sezzlebum

might be a bit bulky on him yet, Aimees issy fits nicely now, not as trim as ittis are though


----------



## lfernie

Is that the one listed for £20? I thought that was a bit steep. 

Im waiting on lactivist teeshirt, mutt 3sr, 2 peewells, new scented lanolin oh and some shorties x


----------



## saraendepity

sezzlebum said:


> im waiting on a goodmama goodnight now :D some vests,tops and babygrows from ntfirstimer, issy and cushie from sara, and 2 cushies from cnt :D

oooh where did you get your GM GN ????


----------



## anothersquish

it *was* listed for £20...wouldnt have paid it, I laughed when I saw it but decided it was worth a PM just to see if I could get it for reasonable price as I REALLY wanted that print!


----------



## sezzlebum

CNT sara :p


----------



## Kota

Yay! postie delivered the amber necklace from Donna! Thank you!! its beautiful. :dance:


----------



## saraendepity

sezzlebum said:


> CNT sara :p

OMG gutted! LOL both me and Kirstin are looking fo them ! LOL ...have you tried them before ?? they are FAB!!


----------



## sezzlebum

:rofl: no i got it cause you said it was good lol i was just clicking posts, she had it listed as goodmama nappies, but then in the thread was the goodnight :D

you should try the raven tree spartan night nappy, its fantastic, has zorb in, and was only just damp at 9 oclock :D and its sooo soft, i want a pillow made of it :rofl:


----------



## anothersquish

Today brought the black BB from Sara and Daisy (cute note!) and my big massive C&C package!!!!
The rattles are the CUTEST. The Mini Lala looks massive, do they come up big? Hes gonna have to try it on in a mo! 
Finnishing my cup of tea and then going on a mass picture mission as Theo is awake now....yayyyyyy


----------



## mummy_mi

Still waiting on postman, as usual, need my Mini LaLa and yes still fingers crossed for the WN magically arriving after less then a week ordering it, oh and OH kind pointed out that as I ordered it over the bank holiday weekend it would take even longer to come grrrrrrr!


----------



## lfernie

Woohoo, got my mutt and lactivist tee shirt need to get some pics x

(first I need to figure out how to work the 3sr :wacko:) x


----------



## mummy_mi

mummy_mi said:


> Still waiting on postman, as usual, need my Mini LaLa and yes still fingers crossed for the WN magically arriving after less then a week ordering it, oh and OH kind pointed out that as I ordered it over the bank holiday weekend it would take even longer to come grrrrrrr!

Mini LaLa is here yay! I always tell Alix how lovely it is to get fluffy post from C&C, the pink bags, green paper and little stickers, it's like a fluffy xmas pressie!! (even tho I know whats going to be inside)

Now if only my washing was working so I could get the prewashing done! :dohh:


----------



## anothersquish

soak the inserts in a sink/bucket of water til tomorrow....that works fine !!!
I love C&C deliveries too, they are so special!


----------



## sezzlebum

Monkeh, PD, i only got your ittis posted yesterday...
they were meant to have been posted on tuesday, but silly me should have known not to ask OH to post them :|

i asked him on thursday night for the reciepts.... he gave me a blank look and said um i forgot, their still in the car :|

so sorry about that :flower: wont ask him to do nothin again :(


----------



## anothersquish

thats coz men are crap...mine forgot Femmes Ittis AGAIN today....FFS cant leave packages on the table NEXT to each other and say "can you post those please" apparently that means "pick one and post it but leave the other one there for the laugh"


----------



## Maffie

I had a blueberry wrap arrive today looks lush hope it works well, thinking of investing in TB stretchies, should i????


----------



## saraendepity

OMG the amount of times i have asked rob to post something .....i literally hand them to him while he's in the car (usually dropping me off at a baby group) and say..post these while i'm here will ya...yes dear no problem...get back in the car 1 hour later and sit on a load of parcels :dohh:

tho i gotta say i sent him out with my Sweet swap stuff and AS & Femmes stuff and i got reciepts about 20 mins later! i was well impressed...tho i havent looked at the reciepts....might be a good idea actually.......hmm LOL


----------



## anothersquish

Maffie said:


> I had a blueberry wrap arrive today looks lush hope it works well, thinking of investing in TB stretchies, should i????

YUSH! Stretchies are fabby, we love them!


Sara, I asked OH to send some stuff to Lunaty, asked him to send it land mail (ie not hugely expensive) and he sent it airmail, cost almost £6 :rofl: stupid man. 
I dont bother asking him to send stuff to CNT buyers 2nd class anymore as he gets confused...:dohh:


----------



## Maffie

:haha: might I keep trying to spend £100 to get 20% off but dont think i need 10 stretchies


----------



## saraendepity

LOL yeah i have juts bloody realised he sent all my parcels 2nd class..i specifically said 1st class recorded :dohh: well i suppose it could be worse...at least they got sent :dohh:


----------



## thelilbump

Kota said:


> Yay! postie delivered the amber necklace from Donna! Thank you!! its beautiful. :dance:

:happydance: Glad it arrived :thumbup:



saraendepity said:


> LOL yeah i have juts bloody realised he sent all my parcels 2nd class..i specifically said 1st class recorded :dohh: well i suppose it could be worse...at least they got sent :dohh:

we got our yummy easter eggs this morning thankyou hunny :hugs::hugs: love that little note btw uber cuteness!


----------



## Jetters

maffie which website is that? with the discount? depending how long it lasts for I could o in for half with you in a few weeks!


----------



## saraendepity

thelilbump said:


> Kota said:
> 
> 
> Yay! postie delivered the amber necklace from Donna! Thank you!! its beautiful. :dance:
> 
> :happydance: Glad it arrived :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> saraendepity said:
> 
> 
> LOL yeah i have juts bloody realised he sent all my parcels 2nd class..i specifically said 1st class recorded :dohh: well i suppose it could be worse...at least they got sent :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> we got our yummy easter eggs this morning thankyou hunny :hugs::hugs: love that little note btw uber cuteness!Click to expand...

yaay :D hope you like them :happydance: sorry they took so long to get there ..Rob is a NOOB! lol:dohh:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Today brought my gooooorgeous LLS UDNN!!! :D


----------



## Kota

Femme when did you post the BL?


----------



## boltonlass

Just done a nice big order from babame, so im now waiting for:

2 flip covers plus 2 free packs of disposable inserts (likey free stuff!)
6 flip stay dry inners
2 doidy cups
baby legs
cow blueberry
doggy muttaqin
vest extenders
Leila's passport so we can go visit OH in belgium <-- most important!!!!
Little lamb fleece liners

:happydance: busy week for the postie me thinks :happydance:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I'm waiting on...

5 ittis
2 Mutts
5 bandana bibs
2 LLS nappies - one day, one night (for reviewing)
1 Blueberry
1 Preston's pants
1 Bambooty

I think that's right... hmh.


----------



## anothersquish

Ive lost track but I REMEMBER Im waiting on....

3 Ittis
spotty dog cushie
medium bedbug (best come soon else he will have outgrown it) 
Slinki yoyo
Ponyskin IssyBear
2 WN wraps
3 WNOS nappies 
2 MammyMade nappies 

THEN I have awaiting in the wings
BB bamboo 
3SR Mutt AIO
3 limited Ed Ittis

Femme your Ittis are going in the post tomorrow...OH "forgot" to take them to the PO....twice (he couldnt be arsed) so Im taking them along with twiglets Itti, Babyhaines Ittis and the pop in dream dri for Rebaby. hmm parcels.....


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

No worries, waiting on fluff is exciting! Hence my constant list... :rofl:


----------



## sjbno1

ohhh I am waiting on things too :D 

3 x inserts :D
1 x BB wetbag :D
3 x Flip Nappies :D

and on order but not paid for yet 1 x BB Cow Print Popper :D I am very excited about that package :D

BTW what is C & C?


----------



## saraendepity

C&C is cheeks and cherries..a website lots of us buy from ..tho be warned :) lots of gorgeous fluff on there LOL


----------



## boltonlass

C&C = cheeks and cherries :thumbup:

Edit: cross posted with Sara

Let us know how much you end up spending at cheeks and cherries when you go "just for a look" :rofl:


----------



## lfernie

I'm waiting on 2 peewells, 1 bububebe OS, 1 BB cowprint, 1 GM, 1 Jimmy Riddle, lanolin 

and hopefully a few more things if I get my way :haha:


----------



## Lunaty

Wohoo it's not a nappy but look what i am waiting for!!!
https://www.etsy.com/view_transaction.php?transaction_id=27702600

Will be brilliant to take with us on our overseas trip :wohoo:


----------



## saraendepity

Lunaty said:


> Wohoo it's not a nappy but look what i am waiting for!!!
> https://www.etsy.com/view_transaction.php?transaction_id=27702600
> 
> Will be brilliant to take with us on our overseas trip :wohoo:

awww :cloud9:


----------



## Monkeh

Super early postie just brought the midnight itti from Sezzle :)

Hoping the e-postie brings me my wn dispatch email today!


----------



## sezzlebum

:D 

i got redcarded in the whole 10 mins i left the house :(

last week postie came at 10.30 ish every day, kids go back to school and he must have been here at 8.50 cos i left at 8.45 and was back 8.55 but he was no where in site :(

card says wait 48 hours :| wouldnt mind but the sorting office is right over the road :(


----------



## Maffie

postie just came with bumhuggers (they are mahoooossive so will be a while before we try them)

WN from squich just came too :yippee:

Hoping for a dispatch email from WN

Also awaiting another WN, bedbug, lil stinky and pbpd and gosh not a clue what else will need to check through all my messages


----------



## saraendepity

omg NOOOOOOOOOOO!!! thats not on ! ..i'm not leaving the house till my postie brings me my stuff lol i'm waiting for a saddle 1 ittis from sezzle and 2 ellas house nappies :) there is more but i really cant remember! :dohh:


----------



## sezzlebum

i woulda looked about for him but his car had gone

(yup i stalk the posties car :rofl:)

gutted :(

it could be:

goodnight goodmama
clothes
issy and cushie from sara

i dunno :(


----------



## Kota

waiting on
fleece liners and wipes from ebay
ebay cheapy animal print nappy
nursing bras
loan itti nappies
and my new digi slr camera! :happydance:
dispatch email from WN.

oh,,, and a bumbo tray.


----------



## anothersquish

I camp out inside til postie has been.....mine is always around 11-12 though....lazy postie, run, run. Though admittedly it might be my piles of parcels that slow him down....


----------



## Maffie

Kota what camera have you got hun? we just got the Nikon D90 (not that we've got rid of the D40 or D80 :rofl:)


----------



## Kota

the nikon D50. its my first digi slr and i'm so excited! :blush:

not that it arrived, all the postie bought was a letter for Phoenix to book a PED appointment that is actually today anyway, :roll: and a stupid promo pack from cow/gate telling me all about their 'fantastic' jar foods, weaning and a free sample of baby porridge, :roll: thanks but no thanks, *throws in bin*


----------



## anothersquish

I gots blue Itti from Sezzle todays...thankies! 

Wonder where this MIA bedbug is....*goes to message seller*


----------



## anothersquish

hmm just realised I paid for it on 24th March and its not here yet *sigh*


----------



## Jetters

Kota, I got a letter today confirming an appointment... that was on Friday!! 

I've borrowed a laptop so lost my list of what to expect. ANNOYING!


----------



## Lunaty

still waiting on Cole's new sleeping bag and longies!!!!! ohh and some home made medium pockets that i got for cheap :wohoo:


----------



## anothersquish

now also waiting on two more FF dyed WNNN....I am so bad....bad bad bad BAD.


----------



## thelilbump

nothing for me today but my postie was really early too!

Hoping mr postie is going to bring me some lovely stuff this week for me personally and store. For me personally i'm waiting on a toddler bedbug :happydance:


----------



## anothersquish

My MIA bedbug wasnt really MIA...it hadnt been posted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sezzlebum

anothersquish said:


> My MIA bedbug wasnt really MIA...it hadnt been posted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


eek :| lazy fecker


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Ooh dear. 

Well, no post for me today :( Not even a leaflet!
Still waiting on everythiiing!


----------



## Kota

Squish you are bad!! but that seller is worse, how can they not have found time to post it yet! dodgy!!

My camera was sent special delivery today so should be here tomorrow! :dance:


----------



## lfernie

Nothing at all for me today and I'm waiting on loads now :growlmad: I hope I get something tomorrow. I hate when it all builds up then comes on a Sat morning and I have to get up hide all the fluffy post from OH :rofl:


----------



## buttonnose82

so annoyed :(

We recently relocated and have paid royal mail to redirect our post. Well I ordered some really yummy fabric off ebay to make Cupcake some nappies, we hadn't changed the address at that point but thought nothing of it as we knew we had redirection in place

Well got a phone call off our tenants we are renting our old house out to, my fabric has turned up there! So now I have to wait 2 weeks before I can go get it! So annoyed as we paid £40 to have our post redirected ....... what was the blooming point!


----------



## anothersquish

I had my post redirected last year too...LOADS of stuff still went to my old address...including bank statements even though Id rung the bank to have the addy changed as well.


----------



## anothersquish

Oh my....Ive just nabbed another Moo Itti!!!!!!!!!!

*dances in crazy circles*


----------



## saraendepity

FemmeEnceinte said:


> Ooh dear.
> 
> Well, no post for me today :( Not even a leaflet!
> Still waiting on everythiiing!

i havent had any normal post today at all :( parcel force came with my saddle :happydance: but thats all) :( BOOOOO


----------



## sezzlebum

im waiting for my weenotion which i just this minute paid for :D

its funkeh i picked an offsite embroidery

check it :

https://weenotions.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=27_293_128&products_id=4285

made me chuckle :D


----------



## saraendepity

OMG Sezzle thats so cue and funny LOL


----------



## anothersquish

sezzle, did it cost much to get an offsite embroidery done? Ive found one I really like but I reckon it will be £15 for the embroidery by itself and then whatever other charges on top.....


----------



## sezzlebum

BITE! ME CUPCAKE - 5.11"w x 4.28"h (130 x 109 mm) - £5 to embroider and a one off buying fee of £1.65 so a total of £6.65.

it made me chuckle lol :D


----------



## Monkeh

I'm home and have TWO dispatch emails from wn :happydance: So that'll be a WNNN, WNAI2, and the wrap for my cousin's wee girls birthday. After that I'm just waiting on another AI2. (and ittis from aus at some point, and ebay cheapies...)


----------



## sezzlebum

how long was your wait monkeh :p


----------



## Kota

:happydance::happydance:
my dispatch notice from WN just came through!

date ordered 26th march.


----------



## Twiglet

My dispatch notice has just came through too! Ordered it on the 24th March :dance:

Waiting for a Pink Yoyo.
A loan large itti [if they dont fit Caitlyn I will get some for my new bubba!]
and some babylegs :D


----------



## anothersquish

I need a dispatch notice from them like NOW :rofl: gonna be a while though I fear as I have one with a big embroidery on it


----------



## Monkeh

24th and 28th march :)


----------



## sjbno1

boltonlass said:


> C&C = cheeks and cherries :thumbup:
> 
> Edit: cross posted with Sara
> 
> Let us know how much you end up spending at cheeks and cherries when you go "just for a look" :rofl:

:dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh:

*Note to self! SARAH!!! STOP LOOKING AT FLUFF!!! :dohh: :dohh: :dohh::dohh:

Omg what a lovely site - I have far to many nappy sites on my bookmarks :dohh: think i'm gonna have to create a folder lol :wacko:


----------



## lfernie

My final list of what I'm waiting on 

1 Midnight Itti
1 BBOS Cowprint
1 Mutt 3SR Ooga
1 hand dyed OBV GM 
2 Peewells
1 dipdyed JR
1 Robots Bububebe

and something else I can't remember 

I really hope they come fast :)


----------



## CountingDown

I am still waiting on my midnight itti :(

I may have to investigate these weenotions....


----------



## Kota

The Postie bought my WeeNotion! :yipee: The postie bought my WeeNotion! :dance: :wohoo: 

Pics to follow!!

oh.. and he also bought my new camera! :happydance:


----------



## Monkeh

The postie bought the wn wrap that's a gift, but didn't bring Dexter's WN :( Odd since Dexter's were ordered first and were dispatched yesterday too :shrug:


----------



## anothersquish

Look what I got today.......
https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g282/dewsnapponies2/WNNN004.jpg
https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g282/dewsnapponies2/WNNN005.jpg

My sparkly FF dyed WNNN The lemon and lime is large the blue and yellow is medium...They are sooooooooooo pretty and soft!


----------



## Kota

ohhhhhh, very pretty,


----------



## Monkeh

Prettyyyyy!


----------



## Lunaty

loving those too.. :cloud9: now you only need a wrap in these colors so you can actually see them LOL


----------



## anothersquish

hahaha I cover them with my pretty wool anyway so its alllllllll good! They are delicious though, much better in RL than on photos. Super silky and squishy...I might actually like them MORE than my Minky one....!!!


----------



## MummyKaya

So I'm waiting on:

1 Mammymade
1 Bambooty
2 mini lalas
cow huggalugs
pirate huggalugs
bee print bib

and quite a few Issy Bears although they won't be here for a while yet


----------



## lfernie

I got 2 peewells which look new and a JR x


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

*Today brought:*
Cow print socks, pale pink itti, preston's pants with monster embroidery and I bought back my choc pink spots BB! :haha: I liked it more than I thought.

*Waiting on:*
Amber teething necklace, 5 bandana bibs, 4 ittis, 2 mutts, a BG AIO organic, a bambooty (shipped! yay!), 1 pair of sustainablebabyish karate pants in lila!!! woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!! SO excited about these :D:D:D (sad mother alert! :rofl:)


----------



## lfernie

I tried to buy the green karate pants off the lady on MN and I've sent her 2 PM's but she never got back to me but bumped her thread :wacko:

I think DH would have a heart attack if I bought a pair new :haha:


----------



## boltonlass

Yesterday brought Leila's passport - now we can go visit daddy in belgium :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
Also got red carded but not sure what that will be maybe a blueberry??

Today brought little lamb fleece inserts which are lovely.

Still waiting on:
Blueberry
Mutt
Flip wraps and free disposable inserts
Flip stay dry inserts
2 doidy cups
3 bumhuggers
4 motherease wraps
1 ellas house insert - just to try!

Think thats it.


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

lfernie said:


> I tried to buy the green karate pants off the lady on MN and I've sent her 2 PM's but she never got back to me but bumped her thread :wacko:
> 
> I think DH would have a heart attack if I bought a pair new :haha:

Ahaha... hmmm... I've yet to tell him! Worse still, had to buy medium as they don't stock any smaller on bnr soooo they won't even fit for a while... whoops.


----------



## CountingDown

My midnight itti has finally arrived though I am not too sure about the colour :( Willtry it on Olivia tom but I dont think it will make much difference....

Where do you ladies think is the best place to sell unwanted nappies? I have never even though about selling one before


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

You can sell them here or on clothnappytree, there are other places but I'd say they're the best.


----------



## anothersquish

femmey check FB Fluff swappers.....


----------



## CountingDown

Just ordered a raspberry truffle bb so hopefully it will arrive before the weekend fX !!


----------



## Shazzy-babee

my first set of reusble nappies Tots Bots Fluffles can't wait :happydance:


----------



## Monkeh

Postie's been and he only brought a letter. 

Where are my WeeNotions?!?!?! :hissy:

:cry:


----------



## MummyKaya

Yay, bandana bib and two sets of huggalugs just arrived!

Now waiting on:

bambooty
tiger itti
mini lala x2
blw book
issy bears 
and I think that's it... For now!


----------



## Kota

really shouldn't have been left with the credit card, 
i was waiting on

bumbo tray
nursing bras
BL from femme
ebay cheapy from china
2x mutts
fleece liners and wipes

i can now add to that list
3x new WN, :blush:
lactivist t-shirt
itti from cnt
WN and 2prs huggaluggs from cnt.


----------



## sezzlebum

:rofl: kota :rofl:

todays postie was most excellent.... it was me!!

i had to go pick up the parcels i got red carded for and my postie was there and gave me todays bundle too saying there was too many for him to carry round (bare in mind he comes in his car and parks outside my house)

today i brung...
goodmama goodnight
issy and cushie from sara... thankooooooooooooo :flower:
cushie from cnt
the tiniest cloth nappy ive seen (i caved and bought one of them key rings because i got free delivery :rofl: )
clothes from ntfirstimer

:D

waiting for
bumble bee cushie 
bbos pink camo
bbss pink camo
spotty dog cushie
london mod cushie
jungle fever cushie

one more cushie to go and ive got all the ones i wanted :rofl:
pink camo ffs 2 in blueberrys but none in cushie :rofl: ah well


----------



## MummyKaya

sezzlebum said:


> :rofl: kota :rofl:
> 
> todays postie was most excellent.... it was me!!
> 
> i had to go pick up the parcels i got red carded for and my postie was there and gave me todays bundle too saying there was too many for him to carry round (bare in mind he comes in his car and parks outside my house)
> 
> today i brung...
> goodmama goodnight
> issy and cushie from sara... thankooooooooooooo :flower:
> cushie from cnt
> the tiniest cloth nappy ive seen (i caved and bought one of them key rings because i got free delivery :rofl: )
> clothes from ntfirstimer
> 
> :D
> 
> waiting for
> bumble bee cushie
> bbos pink camo
> bbss pink camo
> spotty dog cushie
> london mod cushie
> jungle fever cushie
> 
> one more cushie to go and ive got all the ones i wanted :rofl:
> pink camo ffs 2 in blueberrys but none in cushie :rofl: ah well

Spotty dog is all wrapped up and ready to be posted! X


----------



## lfernie

I think I will cry if posty doesn't bring me some fluff this morning x


----------



## Lunaty

i only got a stupid letter today grrrr..

now waiting for

Minky Sleeping bag
white pop-in
WNNN
2 longies 

And here i thought i was gonna get nothing for a while LOL


----------



## sezzlebum

MummyKaya said:


> Spotty dog is all wrapped up and ready to be posted! X

:happydance: so is the itti :happydance:


----------



## Lu28

Ooh, I love the sound of the raspberry truffle BB Counting Down, sounds lovely!

I'm waiting on

1 custom WN wrap
2 preloved WN wraps

All are large though and I'm thinking they might be a bit big for what I want :dohh:


----------



## Lu28

Oh and one of those cheapy Kawaii nappies from ebay! :happydance:


----------



## Kota

babylegs and nursing bras arrived, 
:dance:


----------



## anothersquish

common Mr Postie..I am really poorly and need to go back to bed but sitting here waiting for Mr Postman to bring me fluff to hug.


----------



## lfernie

Lol Squish I just had a vision of you sat in bed surrounded by fluff, stroking it :haha:


----------



## anothersquish

ha, hey I need comfort, feel like Im being stabbed in the ear atm, its so painful :( Im seriously considering a Dr appointment today...with the benefit that I can get another referral for this scan which is getting more urgent I think, ended up awake half the night with stomach pains...ffs!


----------



## lfernie

Yeah you should try the docs. Ear infections are bad enough on their own x


----------



## lfernie

I got a cowprint BB x


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

*Today brought:*
2 ittis from Squishy! (Rockmelon and chocolate! Mmmm!), a bambooty! aaand a BG AIO organic! :D Fluff!

*Waiting on:*
2 ittis, 2 mutts, amber teething necklace, 5 bandana bibs, karate pants, 2 LLS.

*Dreaming of:*
Some new blueberries and a boho MF wetbag! :haha:


----------



## anothersquish

today only brought a minki yoyo which isnt even for me I got it for someone else :( They are nice though, all squishy and storkeable...I might need to get some when Theo is towards toilet training and requires pull ups!


----------



## thelilbump

i got my bedbug :happydance:


----------



## anothersquish

Im still waiting for stuff I bought almost two weeks ago...bloody CNT people are starting to get on my nerves. I feel bad if I dont post something for 2 or three days never mind friggin weeks


----------



## Maffie

I am in the process of bartering on a WN
I just bought a fleurville change bag (a little one)
I am awaiting a bedbug from a couple of weeks ago (Im wondering if we bought off the same person squish)
I also am awaiting a wnnn, wn wrap

I missed postie yesterday and there's post waiting for me at local PO but Noah is still poorly and I know I wont be able to carry my parcel and OH's parcel as mine is probably a big dinosaur and OH's is a set of wheels. (i'd be dead getting back up this ill)


----------



## thelilbump

I know i feel bad if i take two or three days, i do try to do it asap but it's not always possible for one reason or another! 

Whats the deal on your BB's squish?


----------



## anothersquish

Ive got a paypal claim on the go. If the seller doesnt respond by Sat then the claim is awarded in my favour...then they just have to get the money back from the seller somehow....I really need the money with the clutch on the car having gone but it seems unlikely I will see a penny.


----------



## thelilbump

yea they will put her pp into minus figures which i've heard is a nightmare, i was in a similar situation over a mama n papas gift card and she didn;t respond to paypal so they refunded me then the woman sent me a nasty email telling me it was all my fault she was in debt with PP :dohh:


----------



## anothersquish

well if they do that its her own problem. I just want my money back.


----------



## sugarpuff

a got a doidy cup today - in a mahoosive box, bit unnecessary, could have fitted at least 9 nappies in it, would have been much more exciting....

still waiting on my bamboozle stretchies which are taking *forever* :(

also waiting for more flip stay dry inserts, a sophie the giraffe and some icepacks (?)


----------



## sugarpuff

damn royal mail... the postie normally comes at 11am, today the van came with my doidy cup at 12pm. i presumed at 2:20pm that i wasn't getting any other post so went to get audrey weighed - bloody postman came at 2:40pm with something to big to be rammed through the door so now i have to wait, grrr !


----------



## boltonlass

Well i got back to find a delivery card but luckily they left it with next door - so i got a huge box containing:
2 flip wraps
2 packs disposable flip inserts
6 stay dry flip inserts
spring hippy dance babylegs
2 doidy cups - one for leila one for my niece

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Still got a red card to go to PO for - might go in a bit.

Waiting on 3 bumhuggers, 4 wraps, 1 insert, 1 blueberry


----------



## thelilbump

sugarpuff said:


> damn royal mail... the postie normally comes at 11am, today the van came with my doidy cup at 12pm. i presumed at 2:20pm that i wasn't getting any other post so went to get audrey weighed - bloody postman came at 2:40pm with something to big to be rammed through the door so now i have to wait, grrr !

I HATE going the sorting office, so stupidly difficult to get too really! :grr:


----------



## thelilbump

boltonlass said:


> Well i got back to find a delivery card but luckily they left it with next door - so i got a huge box containing:
> 2 flip wraps
> 2 packs disposable flip inserts
> 6 stay dry flip inserts
> spring hippy dance babylegs
> 2 doidy cups - one for leila one for my niece
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> *Still got a red card to go to PO for - might go in a bit.*Waiting on 3 bumhuggers, 4 wraps, 1 insert, 1 blueberry

Sorry that might be my fault :blush:


----------



## Kota

my third postie for today has just delivered a bottle of english whisky! :lol:


----------



## boltonlass

thelilbump said:


> boltonlass said:
> 
> 
> Well i got back to find a delivery card but luckily they left it with next door - so i got a huge box containing:
> 2 flip wraps
> 2 packs disposable flip inserts
> 6 stay dry flip inserts
> spring hippy dance babylegs
> 2 doidy cups - one for leila one for my niece
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> *Still got a red card to go to PO for - might go in a bit.*Waiting on 3 bumhuggers, 4 wraps, 1 insert, 1 blueberry
> 
> Sorry that might be my fault :blush:Click to expand...

Yeah its your fault that my letterbox isnt big enough to fit nappies through :rofl: thats a definite design flaw in my opinion.

Will got get it when leila wakes up - how exciting - now i need some matching babylegs :happydance:


----------



## boltonlass

thelilbump said:


> sugarpuff said:
> 
> 
> damn royal mail... the postie normally comes at 11am, today the van came with my doidy cup at 12pm. i presumed at 2:20pm that i wasn't getting any other post so went to get audrey weighed - bloody postman came at 2:40pm with something to big to be rammed through the door so now i have to wait, grrr !
> 
> I HATE going the sorting office, so stupidly difficult to get too really! :grr:Click to expand...

Ours isnt to bad to get to now they moved it out of the town centre. Just annoys me how they write on the card to wait 48 hours - 2 days waiting when you know its lovely new fluff is not fun :cry:


----------



## thelilbump

design flaw in the nappies or your letterbox...me thinks letterbox! Get a cat flap instead :haha:


----------



## sugarpuff

boltonlass said:


> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sugarpuff said:
> 
> 
> damn royal mail... the postie normally comes at 11am, today the van came with my doidy cup at 12pm. i presumed at 2:20pm that i wasn't getting any other post so went to get audrey weighed - bloody postman came at 2:40pm with something to big to be rammed through the door so now i have to wait, grrr !
> 
> I HATE going the sorting office, so stupidly difficult to get too really! :grr:Click to expand...
> 
> Ours isnt to bad to get to now they moved it out of the town centre. Just annoys me how they write on the card to wait 48 hours - 2 days waiting when you know its lovely new fluff is not fun :cry:Click to expand...

my card says 24 hours but the time was 2:40pm and the place closes at 2:30 - they can bugger off if they think i'm waiting till friday, i'm going tomorrow ! and you can guarantee that postie will come whilst i'm there though :roll:


----------



## thelilbump

sugarpuff said:


> boltonlass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sugarpuff said:
> 
> 
> damn royal mail... the postie normally comes at 11am, today the van came with my doidy cup at 12pm. i presumed at 2:20pm that i wasn't getting any other post so went to get audrey weighed - bloody postman came at 2:40pm with something to big to be rammed through the door so now i have to wait, grrr !
> 
> I HATE going the sorting office, so stupidly difficult to get too really! :grr:Click to expand...
> 
> Ours isnt to bad to get to now they moved it out of the town centre. Just annoys me how they write on the card to wait 48 hours - 2 days waiting when you know its lovely new fluff is not fun :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> my card says 24 hours but the time was 2:40pm and the place closes at 2:30 - they can bugger off if they think i'm waiting till friday, i'm going tomorrow ! and you can guarantee that postie will come whilst i'm there though :roll:Click to expand...


oh do you not have to go into the city centre then? Thats gotta be easier! Hope u manage to get your parcel :flower:


----------



## ellie

finally got my order from cloth bums r us - i now have a full stash of fleece liners!! im a bit disappointed with them though... they seemed to be out of stock of loads of stuff, i ordered a diddy diaper size 2 and got sent a 'substitution' of a bamboo bumgenius size small, also ordered a small bumhuggers and got sent XL as that was all they had .... now i have extremes of sizes which dont fit! boooooo.


----------



## thelilbump

:dohh: can you send them back?


----------



## sezzlebum

ellie said:


> finally got my order from cloth bums r us - i now have a full stash of fleece liners!! im a bit disappointed with them though... they seemed to be out of stock of loads of stuff, i ordered a diddy diaper size 2 and got sent a 'substitution' of a bamboo bumgenius size small, also ordered a small bumhuggers and got sent XL as that was all they had .... now i have extremes of sizes which dont fit! boooooo.

return them and get a refund, they shudda asked first

i wasnt to impressed with the liners either, i know their home made but they could have been cut neater and the fluff from cutting could have been removed, 
they do what their supposed to tho so im happy with what i paid for them x


----------



## lfernie

yeah why would anyone want an XL when u ask for a small :wacko:


----------



## Mrs Muffin

Ooh I just ordered a Bambooty in hooty tooty print so I can't wait for that to arrive :D


----------



## Mrs Muffin

ellie said:


> finally got my order from cloth bums r us - i now have a full stash of fleece liners!! im a bit disappointed with them though... they seemed to be out of stock of loads of stuff, i ordered a diddy diaper size 2 and got sent a 'substitution' of a bamboo bumgenius size small, also ordered a small bumhuggers and got sent XL as that was all they had .... now i have extremes of sizes which dont fit! boooooo.

that's just dense :nope:


----------



## boltonlass

thelilbump said:


> sugarpuff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boltonlass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sugarpuff said:
> 
> 
> damn royal mail... the postie normally comes at 11am, today the van came with my doidy cup at 12pm. i presumed at 2:20pm that i wasn't getting any other post so went to get audrey weighed - bloody postman came at 2:40pm with something to big to be rammed through the door so now i have to wait, grrr !
> 
> I HATE going the sorting office, so stupidly difficult to get too really! :grr:Click to expand...
> 
> Ours isnt to bad to get to now they moved it out of the town centre. Just annoys me how they write on the card to wait 48 hours - 2 days waiting when you know its lovely new fluff is not fun :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> my card says 24 hours but the time was 2:40pm and the place closes at 2:30 - they can bugger off if they think i'm waiting till friday, i'm going tomorrow ! and you can guarantee that postie will come whilst i'm there though :roll:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh do you not have to go into the city centre then? Thats gotta be easier! Hope u manage to get your parcel :flower:Click to expand...

Yeah its dead easy to get to and loads of parking so i dont mind even though theres always a huge queue.

I am now the proud owner of a cow print blueberry :happydance: 
its so strokably soft and fluffy and a little bit sticky where the lolly got stuck to it :rofl: (came off with a baby wipe though) and it is now going round and round the washer so leila can wear it tomorrow (will find a dry insert to fit in it!)


----------



## thelilbump

oh no :dohh: i was deliberating about the lolly aswell! Sorry!! Stupidly picked up the wrong bag of sweets and got sticky ones instead :blush:


----------



## Maffie

Where are people buying their bambootys from and are they gooood?

I used to own a company and when I had something out of stock I used to offer a substitute or a refund and used to pop a small freebie in for the inconvenience, how can someone just send anything willy nilly :wacko:

Im lucky with our parcels the sorting office is miles away in Stockport so we get ours left at the local PO (have a parcel awaiting me) and we only have to leave it 4 hours.


----------



## Monkeh

Right, if I don't get my WNs today I might actually cry! Come onnnn postie!!


----------



## CountingDown

I am waiting on my RT blueberry, no bills today Mr Postie please only fluff!!


----------



## anothersquish

I need fluff...moo itti, red and black itti, bedbug, dreamscape, Issy bear, cushie, mammy mades

Um....and probably other stuff I forgot.


----------



## Monkeh

:( Postie's just been. No WeeNotions :cry:


----------



## anothersquish

oh no monkeh :(


----------



## MummyKaya

I really need to Hoover before sil comes round, yet I know if I do stupid postman will arrive and I won't hear the door! Where are you postie????


----------



## Monkeh

Sooooo annoying since it was sent first class on Monday along with the other parcel that I DID get. Where is ittttt?? *sniff*


----------



## Kota

oh monkeh, thats not good!"! come on WN's!!


todays postie bought my fleece liners and wipes, the bumbo tray and a fluffy blue easter bunny outfit for next easter! :lol: also got a dispatch notice for the lactivist t-shirt,. :dance:


----------



## Shazzy-babee

I got shayas tot bots today :happydance: on a pre wash atm can't wait to start my real nappie adventure :)


----------



## MummyKaya

Hurrah! Tiger itti, mini Lala and bambooty arrived!

Now just waiting on Issy bears and blw book.


----------



## anothersquish

my postie hasnt been yet :( Im hoping thats because hes having to lug a bit pile of parcels for meeeeeeee


----------



## Maffie

I got a disptach email from WN yesterday, postie just brought bedbug and my recycled mini change bag

im trying to pick a new big change bag, umming and ahhing over oilily or juju be


----------



## thechaosismex

Please bring me my WNSS peacock and large monkey foot wet bag pleaseeeee!!!

Stupid postman :(


----------



## anothersquish

today brought HLs! 

Got the HL dreamscape and fleece lined bedbug (that I got weeks ago and the person "forgot" to post) its still all soft and squishy though so happy its here now!

Wonder where the Ittis I bought have gone....paid for them ten days ago.....


----------



## CountingDown

My postie has just been no fluff and lots of bills :(


----------



## thelilbump

jus more stock here nothing for personal use :cry:


----------



## lfernie

I never got naythin today either :cry: 

must be a bad day for fluff


----------



## boltonlass

No fluff today.

But i did get an advert from asda - baby event is on again 20th April to 8th May - all the usual stuff. Was funny looking through it - nappies, dont need those, wipes, dont need those, jars of baby food, dont want those :rofl:


----------



## lfernie

^^ That's all I got today too

in the bin :haha:


----------



## anothersquish

Oh I also got someone trying to get me to use their CTC and I think Im gonna as its £20 o love2shop vouchers and I still need to get Theo a jumperoo sooooo I reckon I could use the £20 in mothercare on that!


----------



## thelilbump

whats CTC? :blush:


----------



## lfernie

I got a £30 Mothercare Voucher with mine

CTC = CHild Tax Credit...I think


----------



## anothersquish

Typo....CTF Childtrust fund....Im still ill LOL

Ive just realised we can actually get £40 of vouchers :rofl: Im gonna set up £10 a month into it out of my account and OH going to set up £10 a month out of his so we get £40 of vouchers then off we go to get a brand new jumperoo.
Wonder if I could convince my mother to put £10 in as well.....


----------



## thelilbump

how come you're getting ctc vouchers? Have i misssed somethin? :dohh:


----------



## Monkeh

I still haven't used Dexter's CTF voucher.... :blush: I have no idea where to put it. I'm confused.. :haha:


----------



## thelilbump

ahhh, we didn't get any vouchers but got a high interest account which i might look into changing now actually. I thought i was missing something with tax credits then lmao!


----------



## lfernie

I'm just as bad, I kew what you meant and was still going on about CTC :rofl: seriously lost my brain with my placenta


----------



## lfernie

Oh and Monkeh I think the Government set up something for you if you don't chose yourself with 6 months or something x


----------



## anothersquish

its 12 months from the date they send the voucher else they just do it anywhere. 
Go with whatever offers the best voucher perks for you...no...seriously LOL. I put £20 in my older sons CTF account but I also put money into an ISA that was set up for him with inheritance money. We are going to do the same for Theo, afterall THEY get that money when they are 18 and you dont know what they are going to be like really and I dont fancy handing him 40k on a plate at 18!!


----------



## Mrs Muffin

boltonlass said:


> No fluff today.
> 
> But i did get an advert from asda - baby event is on again 20th April to 8th May - all the usual stuff. Was funny looking through it - nappies, dont need those, wipes, dont need those, jars of baby food, dont want those :rofl:

LOL ditto though might pop in as I like their babygrows and need a travel cot.


----------



## Maffie

Well im kinda gutted, got a beautiful WN nappy cost alot and i thought it was blue and it isnt, was bluey in pic but it's lilac. It's too girly i think for Noah's bum :cry:


----------



## anothersquish

oh no maffie!


----------



## Maffie

i'll take a pic and see what you all think, i thought id splash out as the embroidery was one i really wanted and the embroidery is a tenner :wacko: so when i saw this i jumped at it


off to find camera


----------



## anothersquish

go find and post piccie, probably not as girlie as you think at all!


----------



## thelilbump

anothersquish said:


> its 12 months from the date they send the voucher else they just do it anywhere.
> Go with whatever offers the best voucher perks for you...no...seriously LOL. I put £20 in my older sons CTF account but I also put money into an ISA that was set up for him with inheritance money. We are going to do the same for Theo, afterall THEY get that money when they are 18 and you dont know what they are going to be like really and I dont fancy handing him 40k on a plate at 18!!

oh i thought u had to be 16/18 to have an isa?

Yea i;d sort out your CTF before they do otherwise you'll geta duff deal!


----------



## anothersquish

Its in our name but its for them ...they just cant get their hands on it til we give it to them so its for uni/house deposit type stuff :)


----------



## Maffie

It's girly isnt it

https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g110/maffiebabe/DSCN0294.jpg


----------



## Maffie

OH looked for the most ethical place to put the CTF, not a clue where though :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Muffin

Maffie I don't think it's too girly, I'd put it on Darwin's bum :)


----------



## anothersquish

Id use it but I know my OH would deem it girly..but hes an idiot.


----------



## Twiglet

My OH wouldn't use it but he's a git.


----------



## Maffie

:rofl: i'll wash it and try it on him then decide, might be the shortest time ive had a nappy!

Collected form post office my PBPD nappy, a lil stinki, and a cream and choc marble wn


----------



## Twiglet

Liam prefers boy nappies on Caitlyn too but wont put a pink one if we have a boy :dohh:

We have a large WN in minkee orange with ooga booga patterns on it and he loves it. Yet I think it's boyish :dohh:


----------



## sezzlebum

i put Aimees in a standard account with lloyds, on my coley they didnt send me a voucher but set one up themselves which i dont like as i think theres nothin left of it now :( stupid investers, my eldest will have what ive saved for her as she was born before the ctf came out


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Today brought:
5 bandana bibs. 

Waiting on:
Like a tiger itti, 2 LLS, 2 Mutts and an Amber teething necklace.

My waiting on list is dwindling!!! :(


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

As for CTF, We put Molly's in the local building society. It's AMAZING. Recommended all over the UK and they're very big on good customer service.


----------



## Bekkiboo

I am waiting on my Mammymade


----------



## sezzlebum

im waiting for 

bbos
jungle fever cushie
bumblebee cushie (could be a few weeks for that though)
london mod cushie


----------



## sugarpuff

FemmeEnceinte said:


> As for CTF, We put Molly's in the local building society. It's AMAZING. Recommended all over the UK and they're very big on good customer service.

CBS ? i was thinking about that for audrey, her ctf voucher came through the other day. is it a regular savings or share based whatnot ?


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

sugarpuff said:


> FemmeEnceinte said:
> 
> 
> As for CTF, We put Molly's in the local building society. It's AMAZING. Recommended all over the UK and they're very big on good customer service.
> 
> CBS ? i was thinking about that for audrey, her ctf voucher came through the other day. is it a regular savings or share based whatnot ?Click to expand...

That's the one! We have an ISA with them ourselves and the interest rates are excellent. It's just a regular saver. Honestly cannot recommend them enough, they've been good to me for years.


----------



## sugarpuff

FemmeEnceinte said:


> sugarpuff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FemmeEnceinte said:
> 
> 
> As for CTF, We put Molly's in the local building society. It's AMAZING. Recommended all over the UK and they're very big on good customer service.
> 
> CBS ? i was thinking about that for audrey, her ctf voucher came through the other day. is it a regular savings or share based whatnot ?Click to expand...
> 
> That's the one! We have an ISA with them ourselves and the interest rates are excellent. It's just a regular saver. Honestly cannot recommend them enough, they've been good to me for years.Click to expand...

ah goodo, i was wanting a regular savings account as i'm too much of a wuss for shares. i might have to go in and get her one next week. thanky :flower:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Also add: pretty in pink & strawberry fields ittis to my list :happydance:


----------



## thelilbump

ok where is CBS and how do i not know about it?? :rofl:

edit; looking at intitial is it *where u live*buliding society


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Chorley Building Society! https://www.chorleybs.co.uk/


----------



## princessellie

Bekkiboo said:


> I am waiting on my Mammymade

sending that tomorrow, i took it out yesterday to post but it fell off the bottom of the pram and i put it into my bag so it didnt get lost and i forgot to get it out at the post office so it came home with me still in my bag :dohh:

you should have it in next few days, as should squish :)

x


----------



## CountingDown

I am waiting patiently for my rt blueberry, it will be my last nappy until I get paid (unless I see something that cathes my eye). Hopefully it will arrive today!!


----------



## Maffie

Postie just brought my weenotions order :yippee: think the wrap is too big at the moment so might get a smaller one made and my wnnn came gosh aren't they lush and the wipes are lush too (im turning into a wipeaholic!) :haha:

Ladies if you were deciding to get rid of ittis how do you choose which ones to go :shrug: I had a splurge on WNs so I really must sell some but I dont know what to go first.

My nappy pattern came too thanks Dee :happydance: trying to figure out which way they go together :wacko:


----------



## lfernie

I'm waitin on a mutt, a GM and a bububebe from cnt and if they don't come todhy I think I will cry cos I paid for them last Sat and I really want them :(


----------



## Kota

um.. waiting on

lactivist t-shirt
ebay cheapy
2x mutts
3x WN AI2
WN from cnt
2prs huggalugs from cnt
WN from Kristen 
UD from cnt

loan ittis from serendipity. 

hmmmm... oops.


----------



## anothersquish

loads still? cantw ait for my mammymade ones...seriously excited LOL I already have a list of large size ones you have to make us Ellie and a list of fabrics I NEED to buy to send you to make up for me....hope you were intending to be busy this summer? 

Aside from nappies I need Mr postie to bring the new part for my sewing machine. Now Freddie isnt here as much and I have finally finished all my knitting projects Im going to start experimenting with some simple nappy patterns see if Im any good at this nappy making lark. I reckon making them for myself would HELP to curb my spending habits...maybe?


----------



## MummyKaya

Blw book arrived today! 

Now it's just the Issy Bears and Mammymade to come I think.

My siggie. What the....????


----------



## lfernie

Oh and I'm waiting on a midnight itti and some inserts and STILL waiting lanolin :growlmad:


----------



## anothersquish

Dispatch notice from Jabula on my Jungle Jam Monkeyfoot wetbag!!!! Woo!!!! Hopefully it will be here tomorrow...yayyyyyy


----------



## Monkeh

No postie = No weenotions 

:cry:


----------



## lfernie

Monkeh, that's rubbish your still don't have the WN's! Stoopid RM x


----------



## Monkeh

I knowww, I'm getting really impatient. I hope they're just delayed, not lost! :(


----------



## CountingDown

Nothing has arrived for me either :(


----------



## lfernie

NOooooo...my postie just walked right past my house :cry: I hope the other postie with the van comes with my fluff


----------



## lfernie

He came back for me :happydance:

Oh my you need to see this Good Mama *off to take pics*

I got a my bububebe aswell :)


----------



## anothersquish

I went out but no post yet so Im assuming hes his usual extreme lateness OR I have no fluff and no post either!!!


----------



## anothersquish

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

today brought my IssyBear Ponyskin (prutty!!) and like magic (seriously) my the wetbag and insert I ordered from jabula on Wednesday! 
I love the jungle jam monkeyfoot...its CUTE!


----------



## BabyHaines

Yaaaaaay!!
This morning I got a big Itti delivery!!
Thanks ladies - I've received my 4 from Squish, my ivory and my jade - thank yoooooou ladies xxxx


----------



## anothersquish

haha, you are now swimming in Ittis!


----------



## Mrs Muffin

No bambooty for me today :(


----------



## BabyHaines

He's wearing the orange one - I've just put a pick on FB. Soooo cute!! Is the orange one called 'rockmelon??' it's lush!!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

No post! :(

My like a tiger itti was supposedly posted last Tuesday so it's been 1 week and 3 days in the post. Wah! Either she's worse than me at getting to the PO or it's lost...


----------



## Kota

today bought, (as i was walking out the door.. lucky!!) my lactivist t-shirt and the WN from Kristen! :dance: thank youuuuuuuu! its beautiful!!


----------



## sezzlebum

im waiting for my blueberry pink camo from mummy_mi and the bee cushie from cnt and i think thats it oh and a london mod cushie,
today bought me a jungle fever cushie :D


----------



## lfernie

Kota what lactivist tee did u get? I think I'm gonna order 'i let my parents sleep in the big bed with me' one next

I'm waiting on another mutt 3sr, midnight itti and some bamboo and hemp inserts x


----------



## Monkeh

lfernie said:


> Kota what lactivist tee did u get? I think I'm gonna order 'i let my parents sleep in the big bed with me' one next
> 
> I'm waiting on another mutt 3sr, midnight itti and some bamboo and hemp inserts x

I love that lactavist tee, but I really would like it to say 'I let my Mummy sleep in the big bed with me'. :lol:

Right - telepathic message to RM - Pleasseee can you deliver my weenotions nappies tomorrow nice Mr Postie? If not I might be reduced to actual tears and a terrible twos style tantrum. Thanks :flower:

:haha:


----------



## Kota

Monkeh said:


> lfernie said:
> 
> 
> Kota what lactivist tee did u get? I think I'm gonna order 'i let my parents sleep in the big bed with me' one next
> 
> I'm waiting on another mutt 3sr, midnight itti and some bamboo and hemp inserts x
> 
> I love that lactavist tee, but I really would like it to say 'I let my Mummy sleep in the big bed with me'. :lol:
> 
> Right - telepathic message to RM - Pleasseee can you deliver my weenotions nappies tomorrow nice Mr Postie? If not I might be reduced to actual tears and a terrible twos style tantrum. Thanks :flower:
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...

I got the 'not just any old cow' one. :lol: I love it... but yep, it was a toss up between that one and the 'big bed' top.. i may still order that one,,. after al, i'm only on a nappy ban, not a t-shirt ban,. :haha:


----------



## boltonlass

Oooh just looked at them - might have to get the not all nappies are rubbish one - will look great with a fluffy bum in summer :happydance:


----------



## Monkeh

I have my WN!!!! :happydance:

Off to open the parcel now. Just had to share :haha:


----------



## Kota

Yay!!! I saw your name here and was hoping it would be good news for you!!


Todays postie bought nothing. :( (for me... a xbox game for the OH) 
Probably a good thing though as the OH is home and answered the door! :lol: best the fluffy parcels wait till next week!


----------



## lfernie

Monkeh said:


> I have my WN!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Off to open the parcel now. Just had to share :haha:

Woop woop! I hope my postie brings me some fluff today :) FX


----------



## Monkeh

Piccies in photo thread now yay! :D


----------



## CountingDown

Well my bb raspberry truffle has arrived and it is lush, lush, lush!! I love it nearly as much as the cow print. It is in washer as we speak with my nappy load so will take some piccies later or tom xxx


----------



## anothersquish

today brought my spotty dog cushie (its cute...best work this time round LOL) and the new set of inserts for my SIO Moo Itti so I can use it again...yayyyyy
I missing two Ittis I paid for ages ago best go see where they at!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

No fluff again! 
*
Waiting on:*
3 ittis (Tiger, Strawberry and pretty in pink), 2 LLS, 2 Mutts (might be a while! haha) and an amber teething necklace.

:(


----------



## Maffie

I got no fluff today :( although my ju ju be change bag arrived)


----------



## mummy_mi

Am waiting on WN - will still be another week I guess but still hoping! Do you get a dispatch note or do they just turn up in the post like a surprise?

2 more Blueberries and 2 Pocket Bots to try, so much for me not buying any nappies until the end of the month, sigh!!

Oh and I just ordered a Connecta, hope I like it or it's £60 down the pan!!


----------



## Kota

oops, i've just done a spreadsheet up so i know what's coming and i'm waiting on 14 nappies and 2pr huggalugs.


----------



## Monkeh

mummy_mi said:


> Am waiting on WN - will still be another week I guess but still hoping! Do you get a dispatch note or do they just turn up in the post like a surprise?

You get a dispatch note :)


----------



## BabyHaines

Squish - dibs on the moo Itti when you come to sell it on!!xx


----------



## Kota

BabyHaines said:


> Squish - dibs on the moo Itti when you come to sell it on!!xx

:rofl:


----------



## anothersquish

:rofl: 

fast work LOL


----------



## Maffie

mummy_mi said:


> Am waiting on WN - will still be another week I guess but still hoping! Do you get a dispatch note or do they just turn up in the post like a surprise?
> 
> 2 more Blueberries and 2 Pocket Bots to try, so much for me not buying any nappies until the end of the month, sigh!!
> 
> Oh and I just ordered a Connecta, hope I like it or it's £60 down the pan!!


WN send a dispatch email they send 2nd class. awww if i'd of known you were looking for a connecta I could of had a day out shopping in meadowhall/sheffield and let you try mine.


----------



## sezzlebum

anothersquish said:


> :rofl:
> 
> fast work LOL

pot and kettle squishy :rofl:


----------



## vanessayogini

i am waiting for 10 happy heinys!!!
iiinnn...
burgundy, black, periwinkle, purple, butterflies, flowers, peace bears, kelly green, cheetah spots, and orange!!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Add a WN AI2 to that list and a night nappy/soaker that haven't been releashed yet so hush hush (reviewing).


----------



## Maffie

I need to add 3 upsy daisys and 11 weenotions to my awaiting list :blush:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

11??? HAAAHAHAHAH... what the hell?


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

*Waiting on:*

2 LLS, 3 ittis, 1 night nappy and matching soaker, a WN AI2, amber teething necklace.

_Think_ that's it...


----------



## anothersquish

ELEVEN???

You are even worse than me!!!


----------



## Kota

and I though I was bad ordering 3 the other day... :lol:


----------



## Mrs Muffin

So my bambooty arrived yesterday :happydance: but DH saw it and I got right told off! He said we had an entire flip system so why would I need to spend £14 on more nappies?! I said I wanted to try one out that looks good for explosive poo containment but he replied with well the other 2 you tried didn't work eitther (itti + BG V3).

Grr he totally ruined the excitement of the lovely bambooty hooty tooty print!


----------



## Kota

awwwww.. my OH doesn't understand either. 
I hope the bambooty contains the poop explosions so you can say "see,, i told you so" :lol:


----------



## anothersquish

ahaha yeah lets hope it works then you get to do the I told you so dance!

My OH rolls his eyes at me a lot. Should have seen his face when I was taking pictures of the fluff drying on the airer in the kitchen, something along the lines of "WTF???"


----------



## Monkeh

That's why I'm happy to have no OH :haha:

I'm waiting on:

3 ebay cheapies
Giraffe Itti from Aus
Dispatch note from wn
My lime itti back from ellie :D


----------



## Kota

anothersquish said:


> ahaha yeah lets hope it works then you get to do the I told you so dance!
> 
> My OH rolls his eyes at me a lot. Should have seen his face when I was taking pictures of the fluff drying on the airer in the kitchen, something along the lines of "WTF???"

hahaha.. that'd be the look my OH gave me then when I showed him the photos of your drying fluff! :haha:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I had the same look when I whined that I never have time to take a stash pic... :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Muffin

anothersquish said:


> ahaha yeah lets hope it works then you get to do the I told you so dance!
> 
> My OH rolls his eyes at me a lot. Should have seen his face when I was taking pictures of the fluff drying on the airer in the kitchen, something along the lines of "WTF???"

:rofl:
Coz we only have flips I can't hide any new nappies. Damn him for changing LO's bum too, how dare he be so helpful!


----------



## anothersquish

stash pics take a lot of effort and time to organise! I keep trying but I cant carry it all upstairs to lay out on the bed....I started the other week and then Theo needed feeding so I had to give up and OH lobbed the lot into the cot and I was distraught as it took me AGES to put it all neatly so you could see them all!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I'm never going to get them all at once, so I'm going to have to settle for different pics like "Ittis", "Blueberries", "LLS" etc. CNT style!


----------



## Maffie

I know, great deal. It means now though I am awaiting I think 5 WNAI2, 3 WNSS, 9 WNNN, 3 UD, 5 Wooldins, TB Wrap (still debating on a stretchie), a wet bag, a nappy bag and some inserts. So ive spent what ive made on nappies and much more in the last 24 hours :haha:


----------



## thechaosismex

Dear mr postie...

please bring me anything (even bills!) and stop sending my post back as "gone away" because you are far too lazy to try to get in to my building.

*rant over*

I want my nappies :(


----------



## CountingDown

Just ordered a happy heinys nappy to try!! xx


----------



## Maffie

I just got a cow happy heineys and another cow and a cow vebola wn :blush:


----------



## Maffie

wooohoooo add a BB and a mini lala to that :yipee:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

:rofl:!!!


----------



## Lunaty

alright still waiting on :

1 Pop in
1 WNNN
1 Pumpkin sleepsack

Ohh and another million things i still have to post out :dohh:


----------



## princessellie

people who are waiting for things off me, can you let me know if your stuff comes tomorrow, i think i sent to everyone (other than those ive emailed) but with my pregnancy / toddler brain lately i could be wrong lol

x


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

You could wind up like me, sending people the wrong things... :rofl:


----------



## Kota

Please bring me pretty fluff Mr Postie,, todays set to be pretty crappy so some fluff would help cheer me up!


----------



## Maffie

I dont mind if postie dosen't bring me fluff today i'd miss him anyway while out. (trust it to rain when im off out)

Can't believe i've got about 22 nappies to come at least im posting 13 today :rofl:


----------



## anothersquish

22...ahahaha.


----------



## mummy_mi

Maffie said:


> mummy_mi said:
> 
> 
> Am waiting on WN - will still be another week I guess but still hoping! Do you get a dispatch note or do they just turn up in the post like a surprise?
> 
> 2 more Blueberries and 2 Pocket Bots to try, so much for me not buying any nappies until the end of the month, sigh!!
> 
> Oh and I just ordered a Connecta, hope I like it or it's £60 down the pan!!
> 
> 
> WN send a dispatch email they send 2nd class. awww if i'd of known you were looking for a connecta I could of had a day out shopping in meadowhall/sheffield and let you try mine.Click to expand...

Aww thanks anyway hun, but if I dont like it and have to sell it then I can just spend the money from it on nappies!! xx


----------



## BabyHaines

Right, I'm waiting on:
x 1 (International) Itti from Lunaty - haha
x 4 Itti's from Kota
x 2 Babylegs from nice lady on eBay
x 2 Itti's from FunkyClaire - x 1 purple x 1 Mooooooooo!!

Yippee!!


----------



## MummyKaya

Lol, 22!:shock: 

I'm awaiting:

1 leopard mammymade
4 Issy Bears
1 moo itti


----------



## thelilbump

mr postie hasn't brought me anything good :hissy:


----------



## anothersquish

Postie brought me my mammymade, inserts and my large moo itti...whoo!


----------



## Kota

my postie is mia. :(


----------



## thelilbump

mine too *sigh* and i really need him to turn up today! Am sat here waiting patiently


----------



## Kota

Postie arrived with my very orange UD!

Waiting on, 
2x mutts
3x WNA12
6x med ittis
1x VHC wild child
1x WNOS
2pr Huggs
ebay cheapy.


----------



## Maffie

Postie caught me just as I was about to go out (good Noah for doing a oo and delaying me 5 minutes :rofl:)

I got today 4 WNAI2 and a GM :yipee:


----------



## Monkeh

I got my lime itti back from Ellie :D

Also a bill and a debt collection letter for some guy who I've never even heard of :shock:


----------



## Kota

Kota said:


> Postie arrived with my very orange UD!
> 
> Waiting on,
> 2x mutts
> 3x WNA12
> 6x med ittis
> 1x VHC wild child
> 1x WNOS
> 2pr Huggs
> ebay cheapy.

add a GHMILY WNNN to this and an WN Ooga Booga wrap to this. :dohh:


----------



## Monkeh

What's GHMILY? :blush:


----------



## Kota

Monkeh said:


> What's GHMILY? :blush:

Guess How Much I Love You... 


https://gallery.me.com/morag_davidson/100570/IMG_0938.jpg?derivative=medium&source=web.jpg&type=medium&ver=12716890330001


----------



## Monkeh

Ahhhhhh. Thanks :D

Eeeee, I just got a wn dispatch email. (this is for the AI2 that my Mum bought for Dexter's b'day, and she thinks she's getting it to hang on to til his birthday, pfffft)


----------



## anothersquish

I just got my WN dispatch notice too.....*bounces*


----------



## CountingDown

Well I didnt get in fluff in the post today but no bills either!!


----------



## Maffie

ooooh just found out a courier is coming with my a parcel containing 11 WN and 3 UD :yipee: but its coming tomorrow and I have baby massage :cry:


----------



## anothersquish

you are going baby massage where?


----------



## Maffie

New mills surestart centre, it started last week but no one turned up, lol had the lady to myself, but another lady due tomorrow too.


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

No post! Apparently my tiger itti was sent today though, so... whew!

Waiting on: 3 ittis, 2 LLS, 2 Mutts, a WN AI2, a PK JVNN, A night nappy and soaker to review, an amber necklace and a pair of s'bish karate pants.

Hurry up postie :(


----------



## anothersquish

ahhh, Im thinking of going baby massage tomorrow thought it might be at the same place but nope.... was your session any good? Letter says "also you will have the chance to discuss weaning, safety and more" maybe I should go but take some duct tape for my mouth :rofl:


----------



## lfernie

I go to baby massage! It's pretty good although not very relaxing sinc it's full of screaming babies x


----------



## mummy_mi

Got my dispatch note from WN too!!! Excited!!!

Also waiting on 2 pocketbots, 2 BBSS and connecta.


----------



## Maffie

Well I did it on a doll :rofl: has they did legs last week and Noah had his jabs that morning and he also slept through the whole class. I thought it was interesting, I can see s using it a bit, we are doing tummy tomorrow. They have classes at baby clinic and I think down in hayfield too.


----------



## BabyHaines

We had our first baby massage class today too :)
I also had to do it on a doll, as George was soundo!!


----------



## Monkeh

I never went to baby massage, and I doubt Dexter would stay still for it now :haha:


----------



## sezzlebum

oooh Aimee went from 7 weeks, she screamed the first time, but got used to it,
ours was in a lovely sensory room in our surestart center (a big padded white room, even the floor was padded lol) it had loads of lights and bubble lamps, gorjuss
its great, i met new people and Aimee was always chilled out after a massage :)

currently waiting for

goodmama one :D
mutt AIO...donna when do these come in? i forgot
cushie bee
another goodmama goodnight :p
bbss pink spotty choc
pure lux from raventree

posties had enuff of me now i think lol


----------



## thelilbump

sez; i just had an email today, looks like she's just making a start on them, yet to confirm an approx date, am hoping within 3/4 weeks


----------



## buttonnose82

postman just delivered my free little lamb nappy ..... found voucher in my last months mother & baby magazine hehe!

waiting on 2 small itti's now yay


----------



## Monkeh

No fluff here :( Just two bills :cry:


----------



## MummyKaya

No fluff for us either :nope: :cry:


----------



## sezzlebum

postie is awol :|


----------



## Kota

mine too... :(


----------



## lfernie

Yesterday I got an Ooga Booga Mutt and some inserts and today I got A WNNN and Midnight Itti! Yay! Waiting on another Goodmama and Bloody lanolin...:growlmad: need to get on to that lady


----------



## thelilbump

fluffyness decended on us this monring but just top up stock.

Oh no Lauren!


----------



## lfernie

I've sent a message saying that she better contact me to say that it has been sent otherwise I'll just cancel it and order from a more reputable source :haha: I just looked back aswell I paid on 4th April


----------



## Bluetomato

No interesting post today, but am waiting on another kozy (first one had to go back as it had a little hole in it) and a preloved babyhawk


----------



## anothersquish

I gots no fluffs today :( 

Im waiting on 2 Ittis (MIA, paid weeks ago....evil email being sent)
1 Flip Organic plus two extra Organic inserts
WN order that I got dispatch notice for yesterday
Ittis from aus when they finally stop fucking around 
Mutt and BB from Donna

Not fluff but also in a few weeks will be getting new amber necklace for Theo and an Amber nursing necklace for me from Donna too....excited!


----------



## Maffie

:yipee: I got loads of fluff today, i'll take a pic in a bit but i got BB (thanks femme) 3 UDNN, 8 WNNN and 3 WNSS :happydance: Not sure im going to need all these night nappies, will have to wash and see which ones I want.


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Once again, no fluff... and C&C haven't got the strawberry fields itti in stock. 

Maaaarrrrvelous!


----------



## Kota

My WNOS, cow huggs and blue star huggs arrived! :dance: 
anmd the WN came with a bluberry insert! for £15.. from cnt... 

I'll let you wonder who from.... :winkwink:


----------



## Maffie

Well here's todays haul

https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g110/maffiebabe/DSCN0310.jpg

and a close up of my fave 2

https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g110/maffiebabe/DSCN0311.jpg


----------



## Kota

I've got weenotion envy!!


----------



## anothersquish

now thats a nappy haul LOL


----------



## Maffie

I know there's a couple I dont think i'll use but need to sort out all the larges and put away for now, loving the gecko one. Cant wait for the rest of my nappies to show up. I bought a few cow prints the other day :rofl:


----------



## Kota

I think I may have to succumb to a cow print nappy... my cow huggs arrived and they need a nappy to match!


----------



## Maffie

Do it do it do it Kota (I got 3 cows :blush:)


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I'm so jealoussssssssss, I'm waiting on so much :cry:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Also, you missed out the BB! :lol:


----------



## Maffie

I know I had put that seperate :rofl:


----------



## Kota

Cow BB ordered, :lol:


----------



## anothersquish

hmm cow....I have lots of cowprint nappies...lots and lots....


----------



## MummyKaya

And talking of cow.. Please mr postie, tomorrow bring me my cow itti, 4x issys, and the totsbots I ordered weeks ago and forgot all about!


----------



## CountingDown

Nothing for me today :(


----------



## Kota

I got ITTI post! :happydance::happydance:

Thank youuuuuuuuuuu Maffie! :dance:


----------



## CountingDown

I am waiting on my hh though I am not sure when that will be arriving :(


----------



## MummyKaya

* taps foot impatiently *

hurry up postie I want my fluff!


----------



## anothersquish

I want my WeeNotions and Im going out for coffee with my mother this morning so im BOUND to miss the postie and get no fluffy post til this afternoon :( Flufffffffffff


----------



## sugarpuff

i'm hoping my bamboozle stretchies arrive today so i can get them prewashed and then i can take them to italy - i WILL be flying on saturday damn it !!! or else my sister won't be getting married :cry:


----------



## lfernie

Im still waiting on lanolin and a GM so FX the lanolin turns up else I'm gonna be seriously pissed off


----------



## Kota

I'm waiting on a fair bit but the only things that may possibly arrive are my wild child, WNNN, and a wrap all from cnt.


----------



## MummyKaya

Woop, posties only been and delivered my moo itti from maffie! Thank youuuuu!
AND my lovely new Issy Bears have arrived! Although the girlie one will be going up for sale somewhen today (whenever kaiden let's me upload pics!), so if your after a girlie Issy keep watch :happydance:


----------



## mummy_mi

Postie wont be here for a few hours at least but I hope hes got my WN, 2 pocketbots & 2 BBSS!!!


----------



## Monkeh

I got my WN today (and a toddlerproofing lock thingy for the toilet :haha:)


----------



## Kota

stupid postie. not only did he not bring me fluff, but as he had to knock on the door to give me the 5 dvds my OH ordered, Phoenix woke from the nap he was having on my lap.


----------



## lfernie

Postie didn't bring me anything and not had a reply from yday about the lanolin I ordered from ebay :growlmad:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Some cute clothes for Smallo arrived, but no fluff... STILL!


----------



## Monkeh

I'm still waiting on:

3 ebay cheapies
Mammymade
Giraffe Itti from Aus

and now.... a Moo Itti!! :happydance: (Thanks to Sezzle :D)


----------



## CountingDown

Please bring my hh today!!


----------



## anothersquish

postie MIA


----------



## CountingDown

anothersquish said:


> postie MIA

Mine is too, her deliveries are so random! Some days it super early then others it can be as late as 1.00pm!


----------



## lfernie

I got a goodmama :)


----------



## buttonnose82

no fluff :( waiting on 2 itti's that might arrive tomorrow figures crossed!

i just got blood results in the post lol


----------



## CountingDown

Speak of the devil and she doth appear. My happy heiny has arrived and the print is fab! I have also received some post addressed to 'Seymour Privates' and it is a package! Should I open it?


----------



## lfernie

:rofl:
I would open it


----------



## anothersquish

mine appeared then too LOL no fluff though, just horse wormers LOL


----------



## CountingDown

I have opened it and omg!!

Removed x


----------



## buttonnose82

I lied! Mr postman in the van has just been and brought me my 2 itti's!


----------



## Maffie

CountingDown said:


> I have opened it and omg!!
> 
> Removed x

curious :wacko::wacko::wacko:

i got a bb (im not loving the sized as much as my btp ones


----------



## MummyKaya

Totsbots delivery today :happydance:

just the Mammy Made I'm waiting on now, although not expecting that for a few weeks.


----------



## lfernie

Maffie said:


> CountingDown said:
> 
> 
> I have opened it and omg!!
> 
> Removed x
> 
> curious :wacko::wacko::wacko:
> 
> i got a bb (im not loving the sized as much as my btp onesClick to expand...

It was a sex aid for men :thumbup:


----------



## lfernie

:rofl: don't know why I made thumb up


----------



## Maffie

lfernie said:


> :rofl: don't know why I made thumb up

You just had me crying with laughter :rofl:


----------



## Kota

missed my postie.. saw him when I was walking down to the busstop and wondered if i should ask if he had any parcels for me but didn't. Should have though, have come home to 3 red cards and now need to go to the sorting office tomorrow.


----------



## Maffie

i try to organise going out around the postie :haha:


----------



## Kota

normally i do as well but wanted to go to my local breast feeding clinic this morning and thats only on 10-12, the same timeframe the postie normally comes!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

:rofl::rofl::rofl:!!!

A sex aid for men? Like... a flesh vagina? HAHAHAHA! Sell it, those things are pricey... :rofl:

Annnywaaaay... today brought: pretty in pink itti, A WNAI2 and a WC booster! finally some fluff :D

Waiting on: puddlekins justvelour night nappy (exciteeedd!!!), 2 LLS, 2 Mutts, a s'bish nappy, amber teething necklace, s'bish karate pants and goodness knows what else! :D


----------



## anothersquish

I think Im only waiting on the MIA ittis I think Im gonna ask a refund for as its been weeks and weeks now. 
I do have a big massive basket to pay for in Donnas shop though so that will be fun!


----------



## Kota

yay! postie bought my hungary caterpillar wild child.


----------



## anothersquish

nooo postieeeee
DOnt think I have no fluff anyway unless these Ittis actually turn up


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Where did you get your ittis? Wsn't nabroc was it? I bought from her and... well... still waiting!

No post yet, but plenty to come I hope! Grrr...


----------



## Kota

returned from the collection office with yesterdays fluff! 

cow BB and additional inserts for other pockets, my guess how much i love you WNNN and an WN ooga booga wrap. 

:dance:


----------



## anothersquish

FemmeEnceinte said:


> Where did you get your ittis? Wsn't nabroc was it? I bought from her and... well... still waiting!
> 
> No post yet, but plenty to come I hope! Grrr...

yes actually.....when did you buy them?


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

anothersquish said:


> FemmeEnceinte said:
> 
> 
> Where did you get your ittis? Wsn't nabroc was it? I bought from her and... well... still waiting!
> 
> No post yet, but plenty to come I hope! Grrr...
> 
> yes actually.....when did you buy them?Click to expand...

Easter weekend, I asked her about them and got a pm Tues saying they been sent that day as she'd been having family issues. Clearly hasn't been sent or it went via second class which would be harsh considering it's been 3 weeks now :/


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

No fluffs today, but a BLW book! :D


----------



## anothersquish

hm yeah I paid 3 weeks ago too and no Ittis. I sent her a PM this week again but no reply as shes not been on CNT.


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

anothersquish said:


> hm yeah I paid 3 weeks ago too and no Ittis. I sent her a PM this week again but no reply as shes not been on CNT.

Yeah, my last one is unread too so I'm inclined to believe her about the family thing and there's no real rush as it's a large itti but still, makes me nervous.


----------



## anothersquish

does it just. I didnt have anything saying posting was delayed or anything...said theyd been posted...but obviously not. We shall see.


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Aye, I think she's just trying to pacify us until she actually does post them but 3 weeks is a bit much :/


----------



## anothersquish

if shed said I wouldnt mind, I dont need them for months yet anyway..just a "cant post yet, family probs, let you know" would have been nice.


----------



## thelilbump

oh no ladies :hugs: hope you manage to get that sorted.


Nothing for us personally, though i got excited about the handful of parcels I received, all stock though.


----------



## Blob

I got lots of nappy post :yipee:

Two WN from CT and some nappies from Alix i was waiting on coming in YAAY!!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I sooooo want a strawberry fields itti... wah!


----------



## Maffie

Im still waiting on quite a bit including upsy daisy, blueberrys/wraps, stretchies, inserts, bags and probably other stuff. I have found some people on cnt can take 2-3 weeks :wacko: where as others arrive in 2 days.


----------



## Maffie

Soon wont be waiting for postie as ive spent about £400 in the last 2 weeks :blush: thats not including my new nappy bag either. I do have about 15 large nappies ready for when he grows though :haha:


----------



## Monkeh

:haha:

Today I'm hoping to get: 
3 ebay cheapies
Moo Itti
2 tshirts from zazzle ('my mommy can squirt milk further than your mommy' and 'i prefer the left boob' :haha:)

I feel like I'm forgetting something, but I *think* that's it.


----------



## Maffie

Postie just brought a goodmma :blush: forgot about that one :haha:


----------



## Kota

hmm, the only thing thats possibly maybe likely to turn up is my ebay cheapy from china....


----------



## Monkeh

No fluffy post :(

Ah well, off to the babyshow. totsbots and bg stands here I come :haha:


----------



## mummy_mi

Oh have fun, tell us how it was, any good BG bargains? I'm guessing there will be this close to real nappy week!! Am still hoping OH might change his mind about us going to the NEC one!!

Waiting on postman, give me my pocketbots!! They were dispatched on monday grrr!!


----------



## Maffie

ooooh what dates is the baby show on at the NEC?


----------



## anothersquish

I gots some recycled shorties today :)


----------



## Kota

nothing. :(


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Nada here either... bleh. Anyone know what's puddlekins dispatch times are?


----------



## anothersquish

a couple of weeks I thought?


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Gay! It didn't say on my email or on the site...


----------



## OmiOmen

Dear Mr Postie please bring me my...4 rainbow totsbots wraps BEFORE my little Joshua arrives! :thumbup:


----------



## Jetters

Have fun Monkeh!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Waiting on:

2 LLS, 2 Mutts, 1 PK JVNN, 4 ittis, 1 UD, 1 WNNN, amber teething necklace, s'bish karate pants, 20 so scrumptious wipe cubes annd 1 cotbed :D

11 nappies :/ eep.


----------



## ImisMummy

Im waiting for my entire nappy stash!

10 BTP pockets
10 re-usuable wipes
and Ims amber necklace which cant come quick enough!


----------



## MummyKaya

I'm loosing track... Think I'm waiting on:

2x motherease wraps and a little kiwi rainbow set from Jetters
1 ivory itti from Femme
1mammymade


----------



## buttonnose82

I am waiting on: 

* 2 bumhuggers ..... but we only ordered them last week
* a couple of wraps & nappi nippa's from jetters :)


----------



## wannabewillow

I've lost track too. Bought so much stuff, mostly looking forward to getting my BG flips to try out! Have ordered some really cute pockets from China on Ebay, whether or not they're any good, I don't know, but they were cheap enough, so I don't mind if they're rubbish! Hope postie brings us all something nice today!


----------



## buttonnose82

my 2 wraps & nappi nippa's just arrived! thanks jetters!


----------



## Mitsuko

Waiting on:

1 pirate WN
1 Sweet light & 1 Sweet classic from La Petite Prairie
2 Rikki wraps
3 pairs of babylegs
3 pairs of soft sole leather shoes
10 Ella's House wipes

:)


----------



## CountingDown

Just pre ordered a mini lala, took me a while to decide which print to order though!!


----------



## Kota

ebay cheapy arrived and the pop-in from Jetters! Thank you!!!

waiting on Mutt from Lunaty
2x itties from femme
2x mutts from Donna
3x WNAI2

think thats is... 

really want some BG flips...


----------



## MummyKaya

THANK YOU JETTERS!

Nappy and wraps arrived today


----------



## mummy_mi

Waiting on:
2 Pockbots (dispatched over a week ago, sigh)
2 BBSS medium
2 Med BG AIO
2 Med WNNN


----------



## anothersquish

As Ive paid for my basket Im now waiting on my blue paisley bamboo BB, disana woolies, pumpkin patch fleece soaker and BBSS in dalmation...whoo!


----------



## Jetters

Glad everyone is getting their parcels :happydance:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Today brought a too small upsy daisy (up for sale now :()

Waiting onnnn... 4 LLS, 1 HL, 1 PK JVNN, 4 ittis, 2 mutts, an amber teething necklace, a pair of s'bish karate pants and a cotbed :D

x


----------



## anothersquish

and now I have more flip inserts, disposable flip inserts (holiday useage) XL MF wetbag, large MF wetbag, new mini lala print

opps.


----------



## Kota

:lol:

I've convinced OH to let me get some flips.... as long as I can sell the angelcare monitor first. d'oh! 

don't suppose andone knows anyone who wants one. :haha:


----------



## MummyKaya

Today I've brought two new bambootys 
I shouldn't be buying but checked my account and had more than I thought..
At least I was good and removed the mini lala from
my basket before checkout :dohh:


----------



## Mrs Muffin

I'm waiting for some shelled hemp seeds and some maca


----------



## Maffie

Im being good today and selling not buying :haha: Postie said to me this morning, are these parcels ever going to stop I said I doubt it he said great he was well grumpy. Today bought no nappies but some 6-9 clothes

actually scrub that I may of bought a couple


----------



## Monkeh

Today brought a Moo Itti :happydance:


----------



## Kota

<-------- *jealous*


----------



## sezzlebum

;) monkeh


----------



## Monkeh

:D Thanks again Sezzle :flower:


----------



## sezzlebum

no probs, just a couple more to find now lol


----------



## thechaosismex

Today brought! 3 more ittis(argh!), preloved owl HL from pinkylou(love this!) and 2 ebay cheapy china nappies (im expecting a lot of leaks...)


----------



## Kota

grrrr.. nothing today. 

waiting on

2xittis
3x WNAI2
1x WN wrap
2x mutts, 

wanting - BG flips. :(


----------



## lfernie

I'm waiting on new knitting needles :blush: I'm still trying to knit, shorties, new teething necklace and a cotbed :)


----------



## MummyKaya

Waiting on:

ivory itti
2x Bambooty
Mammymade

oooo like your wanting idea Kota!

Wanting:

greenkids
rumperooz
goodmamas
prestons pants ( not much then!)

Hope everyones fluff turns up, my postie is late today, tut tut


----------



## thelilbump

my postie is mia....:dohh:


----------



## thechaosismex

lfernie said:


> I'm waiting on new knitting needles :blush: I'm still trying to knit, shorties, new teething necklace and a cotbed :)

 I read that completely wrong and thought you were knitting a cotbed :rofl:!


----------



## thelilbump

:rofl:


----------



## anothersquish

today brought much excitement! 
T bags amber necklace arrived from Bums and Roses, happy me!
A big post bag arrived with van postie from Millies Nappies with a fleece soaker, large MF wetbag (its so pretty and girly enough for me but not so girly OH threw a hissy fit) Bamboo blue paisely BB and mama pack which is great....soap nuts sample is going into the machine on the next wash!


----------



## anothersquish

oh and the yummys in the bottom of the millies nappies bag....nom nom nom....I did save a lolly for my 5yr old...I was nice :)


----------



## thelilbump

I remembered and put 2 in :smug: i think :haha:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Today brought some yummy so scrumptious wipe cubes! Molly smells like an actual chocolate bar this morning! :D

Still waiting on loads!


----------



## Maffie

No post for me at all today :( Hope my stretchies come soon and my wetbags, nappies, wraps, insertsand everyhting else :rofl:


----------



## Monkeh

None for me either :(


----------



## MummyKaya

Me neither. Hmph


----------



## Kota

man, those posties are SLACKING!


----------



## MummyKaya

:haha:


----------



## sezzlebum

waiting for... 
pure lux
fleece soaker
bee cushie
london mod cushie
cupcake cushie


----------



## T-Bex

First ever BG Flip! And 4 BG 3.0's. 

God bless RNW!


----------



## CountingDown

I am waiting on pip itti though I will be shocked if it turns up today x


----------



## lfernie

I'm waitin on some shorties, longies, knitting needles, new amber teething necklance and ghmily wnnnl x


----------



## Monkeh

No postie again :(


----------



## Maffie

Mine came and said im their best customer :haha:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Nada :(


----------



## T-Bex

Nope&#8218; looks like it'll be tomorrow. Gutted.


----------



## Mrs Muffin

Yeah postie brought my maca and hemp seeds :D


----------



## anothersquish

Postie brought Ittis from Aus and Zebra BB..happy days!


----------



## Lu28

I'm now waiting on

Internet cheapie coming from Hong Kong
Soap nuts
My WNOS - although that's not going to come for a while yet as I havent finalised the design :blush:


----------



## ellie

postie brought my connecta! woo! i love it though k didnt seem too keen :( nor did oh! sigh....


well i am a bit stumped on what to do now. i bought an itti from cnt 3 weeks ago and no sign. ive sent several messages, no reply to any of them, and she hasnt been on to the site since the 19th. now i guess she might be having a crisis or something but where does that leave me? when can you contact paypal (is that what happens next?) Pah :hissy:


----------



## Mitsuko

Mitsuko said:


> Waiting on:
> 
> 1 pirate WN
> 1 Sweet light & 1 Sweet classic from La Petite Prairie
> 2 Rikki wraps
> 3 pairs of babylegs
> 3 pairs of soft sole leather shoes
> 10 Ella's House wipes
> 
> :)

I received my Pirate WN and the leather shoes! :happydance:

But I ordered more

1 Dalmatian UD
2 Muttaqins
3 Monkey foot wetbags and various inserts
1 huge WN order
1 Shamrock WN

:blush: OMG! RNW means no more interwebs for me!!!


----------



## buttonnose82

i am waiting for 

2 bum huggers from ellas house
1 bumhugger & 1 fleece wrap for a lovely mama on here
1 flip from a lovely mama on here


----------



## Blob

My ittis :happydance: Though they havent been sent yet :rofl: Oh and my mini lalas that also havent been sent yet :cry:


----------



## MummyKaya

No fluff today :/

Parcelforce arrived with my cat's inhalers though. 
Yes, you read it right, my cat has asthma! 

Waiting on:

Soapnuts
2x Bambooty
Ivory Itti
Mammymade


----------



## OmiOmen

I hoped that my 4 wraps may be here today but unfortunately not! I just hope that they arrive before I go into hospital on Tuesday (I should think they would though). DH said no more buying anything until the 20th of May so it will be the last thing I am waiting for in the post for a while. :sad1:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

ellie said:


> postie brought my connecta! woo! i love it though k didnt seem too keen :( nor did oh! sigh....
> 
> 
> well i am a bit stumped on what to do now. i bought an itti from cnt 3 weeks ago and no sign. ive sent several messages, no reply to any of them, and she hasnt been on to the site since the 19th. now i guess she might be having a crisis or something but where does that leave me? when can you contact paypal (is that what happens next?) Pah :hissy:

Is it nabroc? Squishy and I are having the same issues. x


----------



## anothersquish

If its nabroc, as per what femme said.
I contacted mods and they have said if shes not posted/replied then open a paypal dispute. Im leaving it a little longer but you have to claim within 45 days I think it is.


----------



## Kota

nothing arrived.. 

waiting on heaps... 

trying to stop myself from buying more....


----------



## Maffie

Im waiting on loads too and i somehow keep buying, although im getting rid too so being a little good.


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

anothersquish said:


> If its nabroc, as per what femme said.
> I contacted mods and they have said if shes not posted/replied then open a paypal dispute. Im leaving it a little longer but you have to claim within 45 days I think it is.

She clearly lied about posting last Monday but she's not even read my PMs so god knows what she's up to. I think I gifted... :dohh:


----------



## anothersquish

Oh :( not good. I never gift on CNT for this reason!


----------



## wannabewillow

Yesterday my 'Smokey Joe' postie brought me my new BG Flips, and 3 more BG V3. Today he brought me my daisy patterned Fuzzi Bunz and a couple of Woderoo. Does everyone sit there and think "What nappy shall I put on LO today?", or am I just bonkers? I'm so excited about getting my wee one all fluffy bummed full time! :happydance:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

anothersquish said:


> Oh :( not good. I never gift on CNT for this reason!

Curiouser and cuuuuriouser.... I cannot find the payment on paypal at all. I know I paid, I remember doing it... but it's not there :shrug:


----------



## anothersquish

what date did you pay? I paid 5th April. Do you need her email address to search as I have that.


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I have it, didn't think to use that and I paid April 4th. Hmmmmmm...


----------



## buttonnose82

high hopes for fluffy post today!

guess i should throw some clothes on, postman must think i never get dressed as always open door in my jammies ..... which isn't usually a problem but these ones have a hole in the arse hehe


----------



## Monkeh

I'm always in jammies too. I know that if I go to get dressed he'll come to the door.


----------



## buttonnose82

he's late!!!!!

or not coming :(


----------



## anothersquish

you lot were making me feel guilty being sat here in my dressing gown so I went and got dressed LOL. Hoping my C&C order arrives today :)


----------



## buttonnose82

anothersquish said:


> you lot were making me feel guilty being sat here in my dressing gown so I went and got dressed LOL. Hoping my C&C order arrives today :)

maybe we should have a NP slumber day, were we all stay in our jammies allllllll day hehe


----------



## anothersquish

hahaha, dont tempt me. I could have done with extra sleep this morning as was up late last night but Mr T was up and giggling away so no chance!


----------



## buttonnose82

i don't think my postmans coming :cry: and the one day i get dressed for him, the ungrateful bugger!


----------



## anothersquish

not seen my postie yet but hes always late *sigh*


----------



## Monkeh

No sign of my postie either. That's 3 days now with no post :cry:


----------



## buttonnose82

he's been he's been!

i almost humped the poor fellas leg when i opened the door and saw it was him!


----------



## anothersquish

:rofl:


----------



## buttonnose82

i have my lovely bum hugger & wrap from babyhaines yay


----------



## Monkeh

No fluff... just junk/election leaflets


----------



## anothersquish

Postie just walked up other side of the street *stalks postie*


----------



## buttonnose82

fingers crossed you get fluff!

i am sat her smelling my new nappy because it smells of baby

i want my baby!


----------



## mummy_mi

Am wondering what postie will say today when he gives me my parcels. Yesterday it was 'they're getting bigger arent they', he did have 3 to give me but until royal mail make a special fluffy delivery postie he'll have to put up with it!! 

He should be happy that its only fluffy nappies and not heavy books I get delivered!!


----------



## anothersquish

Just think of all those weeks of nappy collecting you have to take full advantage of in the meantime :) Fabulous!


----------



## buttonnose82

anothersquish said:


> Just think of all those weeks of nappy collecting you have to take full advantage of in the meantime :) Fabulous!

i know but i make my own so shouldn't really be buying other brands hehe:haha:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Bumper fluff!!!

I got... a turquoise itti, a MOOOOOOO itti :hugs:, a fleece soaker :hugs:, an LLS night nappy and omg... the most beautiful, squishy, brand new HL fitted that I may have to keep to stroke! I'm going to use it for night times but it looks like It'll be fabby! :D

Waiting on... lots. haha.


----------



## CountingDown

Nothing for me today... :(


----------



## Maffie

I got some minkee upsy daisy, stretchies, some new clothes for Noah, some wall stickers for his room (toy story).

Still waiting on loads fron cnt that hasn't made an appearance.


----------



## Kota

my postie is fantastic! He saw me heading down the drive to the main road (heading out for the morning) from the 3rd floor walkway of the council estate opposite, yells out "Adeleee, I have parcels for you" :haha: me yelling back, "no worries, husband is still home" :lol:

so today arrived ittis from Femme and flip from Kirsten! THANK YOUUUUUUUUUU!! :dances:

and I'm gonna get a big fluff delivery soon as OH gave me the go ahead on the Flip combi set! :yipee: :wohoo: 5 covers, 20 inserts... we're going f/t once that arrives! :happydance:


----------



## MummyKaya

Today brought the arrival of Itti from Femme and new Bambooty :)


----------



## buttonnose82

i hope my flip arrives tomorrow!

i paid for 2nd class though i guess everyone else paid for first class hehe


----------



## buttonnose82

where oh where is mr postman!


----------



## Kota

waiting on:

1X 3sr Mutts - donna
Monkey mutt - lunaty
3x WN AI2

WN Bunny wrap
Nemo NN - maffie
Flip combi pack - dispatch email received!
connecta
lactivist t-shirt,.


----------



## MummyKaya

Oooo soapnuts arrived! They smell strange tho....


----------



## Mitsuko

Mitsuko said:


> Mitsuko said:
> 
> 
> Waiting on:
> 
> 1 Sweet classic from La Petite Prairie
> 2 Rikki wraps
> 3 pairs of babylegs
> 10 Ella's House wipes
> 2 Muttaqins
> 3 Monkey foot wetbags and various inserts
> 1 huge WN order
> 1 Shamrock WN
> 
> :blush: OMG! RNW means no more interwebs for me!!!Click to expand...

Received a dalamtian UD and a Sweet light this morning! :happydance:


----------



## anothersquish

Loads...but mostly my C&C order and my lactivist T shirts


----------



## buttonnose82

looks like my postie ain't coming :(

just hope the flip will fit through the letter box if it comes tomorrow as we are away :(

currently waiting on .....

1 flip for a lovely mama off here
2 bum huggers from ellas house
2 lactivist t shirts in white & lime green!


----------



## anothersquish

Postie brought my C&C delivery :) The XL monkey foot wetbags are massive LOL


----------



## Maffie

no postie today (i am expecting a courier with some clothes today though)


----------



## Blob

Squish can you post a pic of how big?? I was thinking about them thats all :lol:

Yaay for my Itti arriving yesterday :yipee:


----------



## anothersquish

ya can do, I will but T bag ontop of it...hed fit IN it! Will tell you how many nappies I can fit in it too...guess is at least ten.


----------



## thelilbump

oh my xl mf bags are mahoosive! I like my large ones fits a decent amount and can tie to the pram easily :cloud9:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Molly's purple glittery doidy cup came today! :D It's cuuute. 

Still waiting on:
2 LLS, 2 ittis, 2 Mutts, 1 PK JVSN, amber teething necklace, cotbed and some clothes for smallo.


----------



## thechaosismex

hello giraffe itti! thanks squishy!


----------



## Monkeh

Got my giraffe Itti, thanks Squishy! :happydance:

Also got one of my ebay cheapies :)


----------



## Monkeh

Woohoo, got my (Dexter's) tshirts today :happydance: (the ones from Zazzle, not his lactivist one yet)


----------



## Lu28

OMG a glittery doidy?! Where did you get that from Femme?

I'm now waiting on 
my ebay cheapie
my WN but need them to get back to me about design, it's been a couple of days now
my new AIO baby pink itti

I have £8 left in my paypal, might get another blueberry wrap if I can find one preloved :D


----------



## anothersquish

today brought turquoise AIO Itti (whoop) and GHMILY hoodie which I already LOVE.


----------



## Maffie

Lu there was a aldy selling bb wraps on cnt she had a fe left last time i looked in large (i got a few think she was asking £9 but I managed to get them a bit cheaper) She had a pink dalmation and a ruby left when I bought some.


----------



## Maffie

Lu also found this a raspberry crush minkee wrap large, no pic but £7.50

https://www.clothnappytree.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=45377


----------



## Maffie

GHMILY <<<whats this please?


----------



## Kota

guess how much i love you. 

squish where'd you get the hoodie?


----------



## anothersquish

I bought it preloved. Got a piccie of him wearing it, its SO cute!


----------



## Caz-x

Can I join in :haha:

I have just ordered my first Fluff!!!!!:happydance::happydance: I am sooooo excited :haha:

I am waiting for x2 Flips in pink with extra inserts and 3 Itty SIO's in pink, fuschia & Lavender.

Cant wait to try them out, am hoping they can cope with my sometimes 'explosive' lil lady :rofl:

:happydance:


----------



## anothersquish

Whoo for new fluffy bums!


----------



## Kota

nothing, :( 

I really wanted my flips to arrive too.


----------



## Arcanegirl

For us..
6 mammy made wraps, 3 flips and inserts and a single flip insert :D
I *think* thats it :lol:


----------



## Maffie

I've gone waaaay to long without post, I have 5 WNOS and WNNN i'm waiting for. Ive given up on my cnt stuff coming 2 packages from different ladies one paid for in march she said she's got a form from post office and they'll only pay back in stamps?? should i just paypal claim.


----------



## anothersquish

paypal claim hun, she should refund YOU and then claim herself to get the money back. Thats how I have done it if something has gone walkies in the post. 

Im waiting on more WN now (thats now seven WN) and some P'tits Dessous inserts from Millies Nappies and a dalmation BBSS and disana woolies from Millies Nappies too (rofl!) plus a new print mini lala from C&C ...Im suposed to be on a nappy ban...whoops.


----------



## Kota

sundays suck.. not even a chance of fluffy post. 

Naughty Squish!! :lol:


----------



## anothersquish

AND its bank holiday monday tomorrow...yuk!


----------



## Kota

ahh man, I'd not even thought of that! Tuesday would wanna bring a HUGE fluff delivery!


----------



## Monkeh

Aw no, I didn't realise it was a bank holiday tomorrow :(

I'm only waiting on 2 ebay cheapies and a lactivist tshirt now. After they arrive I'll be sad. No fluffy post for aaaages :(


----------



## ellie

i just bit the bullet and ordered from weenotions :happydance: looong time to wait now!!


----------



## Maffie

ellie said:


> i just bit the bullet and ordered from weenotions :happydance: looong time to wait now!!

You wont regret it :thumbup: I think they are all sooooo lush :cloud9:


----------



## Zarababy1

this week im getting...well should be...off people on bnb CNT and from c&c

itti rockmellon
itti blue
itti lime
itti red
itti jade
cushie choc lime
cushie spotty dog
bambooty hooty booty
bambooty zoom zoom
cow print ebay cheapy
and a flip + 2 inserts 

:rofl: iv been busy!


----------



## Kota

Yay!! I got my dispatch notification through from WN! :dance:


----------



## Monkeh

:happydance:

Yesterday I briefly considered selling all my nappies and getting loads of WN instead :rofl:

I decided against it. *hugs ittis*


----------



## Zarababy1

pfffft im hugely dissapointed! just got an email from c&c my bambootys are out of stock and will be untill the end of may and the 4 ittis im still waiting for (out of 6 i orderd) should be coming in a delivery this week to them, looks like not many nappies this week for me after all!


----------



## Kota

Monkeh said:


> :happydance:
> 
> Yesterday I briefly considered selling all my nappies and getting loads of WN instead :rofl:
> 
> I decided against it. *hugs ittis*

I would be quite happy for my stash to consist only of WN, ittis and flips... 

infact, other then 2 BBs.. that is my stash! :haha:


----------



## thelilbump

mmm i love my ittis too :cloud9: stocking them makes it really hard, i keep wanting to pinch one :rofl:


----------



## Kota

Wooo HOooo!!

I almost don't mind being woken up at 9am for a WN delivery!! 

3xWN from WN direct, 
and the NN from Maffie! Thank you!!!


----------



## lfernie

My Jade Itti, Good Mama and BH and I think that's it fo me


----------



## anothersquish

stuff.....BBSS in dalmation and some disana woolies mostly. An ooga top an HL AI2 and a bazillion WN that will be a few weeks LOL


----------



## buttonnose82

waiting on my postie ...... who seems to have decided that 9.45am isn't their normal time any more!


----------



## thelilbump

Yay squish. What you think about the disana colour? 


My postie was early today, no fluff just sweeties :munch:


----------



## buttonnose82

posties been, still no flip ....., :(


----------



## Arcanegirl

My Flips arriced today, thankyou Kirsten :D


----------



## Monkeh

No postie again. Argh!


----------



## anothersquish

I loves the green its a very calm colour :)


----------



## Maffie

Got loads or clothes today and a UDNN


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Nothing, just bank statements... whay do they always arrive in several envelopes too? :wacko:

Waiting on: 2 LLS, 2 Mutts, 1 WNNN, 1 PK JVSN, 4 ittis, 1 itti booster set, an amber teething necklace, sophie the giraffe, cotbed, clothes... all kinds!


----------



## thelilbump

anothersquish said:


> I loves the green its a very calm colour :)

Does summer grass describe it well then? Kinda that tinted green but not summer burnt yellow grass :blush: :rofl: I hate trying to describe disana colours :dohh:


----------



## Monkeh

Just got a dispatch note from lactivist :D


----------



## Arcanegirl

My list for the postie, inc othrer stuff as well as nappies...

a taggy blankey, Vans shoes (won for £1.04!), Midnight itti, Flip insert, some clothes...erm i think thats it :lol:


----------



## taylors-mummy

_- a bumgenius v3 - pocket one size

- a tots bots Easyfit all in one - bamboo style

- a wonderoos one size pocket - with the micro inserts

- 2 flip trial packs - one with stay dry insert, one with organic inserts

- Flip spare inserts 2x organic, 2x stay dry inserts

- Onelife; 2x size 2 wraps and 2x size 3 wraps

- 5 onelife BTP nappies with inserts

- cotton bottoms (?) size 2 wrap

- x10 nature babies boosters

- a mesh bag, a bucket and paper liners and a pack of flip disposable inserts

Pllleeeaassseeee mr postie, at least bring me *SOME OF IT* tomorrow!!! _


----------



## Kota

Monkeh said:


> Just got a dispatch note from lactivist :D


me too! yay! :happydance:


----------



## anothersquish

I dont have one :( I want my lactivist stuff !


----------



## Monkeh

:(


----------



## anothersquish

Oh, wait...I lied....I do have a dispatch notice....I was looking at the wrong email addy hahaha...whoops.


----------



## Monkeh

:haha:


----------



## Mum2Micah

waiting for my huggalugs! Cant wait!Then little zachey can show off his cloth and stay warm for winter :)


----------



## Kota

got my dispatch notice for the connecta. :dance: 

waiting on:
1X 3sr Mutts
Monkey mutt
Lactivist t-shirt
Bunny wrap
Flip combi pack
connecta
Royal blue itti
wetbag
Mint itti/monkey nepula
5pr cheapy babylegs from ebay
lamaze dog
issac the newt 'garden friends' toy. 
doidy cup
'The Wonder Weeks' book. 

Come onnnnnnnnnn postie.


----------



## buttonnose82

i got a dispatch note from lactivist last night yay! also hoping my flip comes today or i might cry!


----------



## thechaosismex

dispatch notice from WN last night..wooo at last!

fluff mail delivered a blueberry and some sexy trumpette socks :D x


----------



## buttonnose82

waiting waiting waiting:coffee:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Nothing from postie today :(


----------



## buttonnose82

postman has just been :cry:

still no flip :cry:


----------



## jackiea85

I'm waiting for a monkey foot wet bag from lizzie's real nappies! I'm quite excited lol x


----------



## bubbles

I'm waiting on my 5 little lambs, soap nut and minki wrap (which I will be getting Edward to model even though it is pink :haha:)


----------



## Maffie

Jut got another bG :thumbup: lots of wraps and clothes


----------



## Kota

Kota said:


> got my dispatch notice for the connecta. :dance:
> 
> waiting on:
> 1X 3sr Mutts
> Monkey mutt
> Lactivist t-shirt
> Bunny wrap
> Flip combi pack
> connecta arrived
> Royal blue itti
> wetbag arrived
> Mint itti/monkey nepula
> 5pr cheapy babylegs from ebay arrived
> lamaze dog
> issac the newt 'garden friends' toy.
> doidy cup
> 'The Wonder Weeks' book.
> 
> Come onnnnnnnnnn postie.

:happydance:


----------



## Monkeh

Got my lactivist tshirt in :thumbup: Still no sign of the other two ebay cheapies. That's been nearly a month now.


----------



## anothersquish

oo your lactivist Ts arrived? I hope mine come today
My postie is a lazy shit though and always comes late. BAD postie


----------



## Kota

wooo hoooo! flip combi pack arrived. :dance:

Sqiush should i presoak the staydry inserts as well as the organic?


----------



## anothersquish

The staydry ones only need a wash or a quickish soak :) they are microfibre so ok to use after one prewash.

I got my lactivist Ts....the 6-12 months is smaller than the 0-6 months :rofl:

Oh and my HL AI2 which I think is a fitted but wont know it I put it on him and see LOL


----------



## Monkeh

Dexter's lactivist tshirt is way too big lol. Oops.


----------



## anothersquish

well T bag is gonna be wearing the 6-12 one now as the 0-6 one DROWNS him in a serious way LOL the 1-2yrs one is also mahoosive, more like 2-3 LOL funny!


----------



## sjbno1

I'm waiting for my Pink Flip and inserts :( Hope they arrive today as I didnt wash my nappies last night because I wanted them LOL


----------



## bubbles

My soap nuts have arrived. I've been saving my washing up especially :haha: gonna give my washing machine a good clean out first


----------



## Arcanegirl

I need to update my list :blush:


Taggy blankey
Vans shoes
Midnight itti
Flip insert
Tshirt and jeans
3 more flip inserts
Blue, yellow and black Ittis (from same seller)

I think thats it :lol:


----------



## Caz-x

Nothing today for me :nope: I hate not getting mail :rofl:

Waiting for 

x 2 Flips
x 6 Flip Inserts
x 3 Itti Bitti

X3 nappies from here

I hate waiting for post. Does anyone know how long it takes for C&C to deliver? I ordered Saturday, got order confirmation on Sun but nothing since Do they send a dispatch email or do they just arrive:shrug:. I'm sooo impatient lol.


----------



## sjbno1

ooooh update on mine

I'm waiting for............

1 x pink Flip with SD insert and extra Organic insert
1 x Blue Coolababy nappy
1 x Taggie 
and not fluff but 1 x steering wheel for Izzies buggy! lol any excuse to spend money! lol 

Want moreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee lol


----------



## buttonnose82

i am waiting on a flip, 2 bumhuggers, 2 lactavist t-shirts and a huge hamper of retro sweeties lol


----------



## Zarababy1

i got ANOTHER email from c&c my wet bags out of stock too jeeeeeeeez! i have fluffy post waiting for me when i get back dont i caz? mwhaha were u dying to open it? i might let u haha


----------



## Caz-x

Zarababy1 said:


> i got ANOTHER email from c&c my wet bags out of stock too jeeeeeeeez! i have fluffy post waiting for me when i get back dont i caz? mwhaha were u dying to open it? i might let u haha

Ok, I did wanna open it :rofl:, and pre wash n test for you. Not fair, wheres my order :cry:. Well, I've not had an e-mail from c&c to say out of stock touch wood, but not had a dispatch one either - HURRY UP!!!!!!!!

Oh, another to add to my list is a bumhugger from here. Just need a wrap to go over it now, or can I use a flip??? - if they ever arrive that is hmph!!


----------



## Monkeh

I'm only waiting for 2 ebay cheapies now :(
Sooo skint so can't buy more fluff :cry:


----------



## Zarababy1

i used a flip wrap over a wnnn today! worked lovely, the one thats come will be off here anyway since nothing iv orderd from c&c is in stock booooo


----------



## Arcanegirl

Does anyone know if Cheeks and Cherries only takes paypal payments?


----------



## Zarababy1

no idea i think so :-s id email them to see if it was in stock first :rofl:


----------



## lorrilou

im waiting for 

itti bitti, cant remember what colour i ordered, form c&c
and a spiderweb upsy daisy from someone on here


----------



## Arcanegirl

*cough* :blush: erm...another update lol

Taggy blankey
Vans shoes
Midnight itti
Flip insert
Tshirt and jeans
3 more flip inserts
Blue, yellow and black Ittis (from same seller)

And new added:
3 BG flips
2 cushie tushies

And im £76 more broke :lol:

I am *definatley* done for this month :lol:


----------



## lorrilou

Arcanegirl said:


> *cough* :blush: erm...another update lol
> 
> Taggy blankey
> Vans shoes
> Midnight itti
> Flip insert
> Tshirt and jeans
> 3 more flip inserts
> Blue, yellow and black Ittis (from same seller)
> 
> And new added:
> 3 BG flips
> 2 cushie tushies
> 
> And im £76 more broke :lol:
> 
> *I am *definatley* done for this month *:lol:

Thats what i said 3 nappies ago, lol!:blush:


----------



## lorrilou

Ooo im waiting for some bamboo inserts too


----------



## Arcanegirl

No, im really done! :rofl:

I think 12 is enough for one month :lol:


----------



## Mum2Micah

haha it's a bad addiction huh!! I just ordered 2 x Bambooty and 2 x Baby Beehinds Petitites. It's suppose to save us money... :)


----------



## taylors-mummy

taylors-mummy said:


> _- a bumgenius v3 - pocket one size
> 
> - a tots bots Easyfit all in one - bamboo style
> 
> - a wonderoos one size pocket - with the micro inserts
> 
> - 2 flip trial packs - one with stay dry insert, one with organic inserts *ARRIVED*
> 
> - Flip spare inserts 2x organic, 2x stay dry inserts *ARRIVED*
> 
> - Onelife; 2x size 2 wraps and 2x size 3 wraps
> 
> - 5 onelife BTP nappies with inserts
> 
> - cotton bottoms (?) size 2 wrap
> 
> - x10 nature babies boosters
> 
> - a mesh bag, a bucket *ARRIVED* and paper liners and a pack of flip disposable inserts*ARRIVED*
> 
> Pllleeeaassseeee mr postie, at least bring me *SOME OF IT* tomorrow!!! _

_
now also waiting on x20 fleecy liners (cheap eBay seller) and tomorrow I am hopefully going to pick up my eBay bungenius buy! _


----------



## Caz-x

Arcanegirl said:


> Does anyone know if Cheeks and Cherries only takes paypal payments?

I think so hun.


Update,

My C&C order was posted Tues so should be here today - am deff not moving from the house & am gonna be madly waiting for the poor postie:lol: :rofl:


----------



## MummyKaya

I've paid them by bank transfer before :)


----------



## Kota

Waiting on:

Issac the newt
1X 3sr Mutts
Monkey mutt
Lamaze dog
Lactivist t-shirt
Bunny wrap
Doidy cup
Royal blue itti
Mint itti/monkey nepula

is it bad that I don't want any of it to turn up today as we're heading out early and I'm going to miss the postie?


----------



## buttonnose82

hoping my flip & 2 x lactivist t shirts turn up today, if the flip don't i might seriously cry!

do ellas house send a dispatch note when the bum huggers are sent?


----------



## Blob

I'm waiting for 3 medium WNs and 2 Large...though not expecting them soon :lol: Oh also the cushie tushie but its not mine :lol:


----------



## MummyKaya

My Bumhuggers just turned up from EH. They took about a week.

ETA That was in reply to Buttonnose82, the BH haven't just turned up this second...lol!

Just waiting on one solitary Bambooty from C&C. Am poor this month :(


----------



## buttonnose82

hmmmm i ordered my bum huggers 2 weeks ago!


----------



## MummyKaya

Saying that, a load of us ordered at the same time and mine were one of the first to arrive. I think they're custom. Others took up to 4 weeks if I remember correctly


----------



## anothersquish

Ellas House are made to order so they can take a few weeks :)

I cant remember what Im waiting for, a mini lala new print that wont be here for weeks, loads of WN that wont be here for weeks either. Some inserts from Millies Nappies....I think that might be it...grrr nappy ban.


----------



## buttonnose82

come on post mannnnnnnnn !!!!


----------



## buttonnose82

my postie heard my calls lol, the second i pressed send to previous message the gate went and the door bell rang!

2 packages, gonna open them now eek!


----------



## Caz-x

buttonnose82 said:


> my postie heard my calls lol, the second i pressed send to previous message the gate went and the door bell rang!
> 
> 2 packages, gonna open them now eek!

ooooh, what u got??

My postie dont come till usually 2pm ish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MummyKaya

Gah just a water bill here :/


----------



## Caz-x

MummyKaya said:


> Gah just a water bill here :/

gutted :rofl:. I got junk mail yesterday.


----------



## buttonnose82

I got my 2 bumhuggers yay! and my 2 lactivist t-shirts for baby yay!

still no flipping flip! grrrrrrrrr

right in regards to the lactavist tshirts, I ordered 2, the same size but different colours, the style of each t-shirt is totally different (they have totally different labels) i ordered then in 6 - 12 months, one says 6 - 12 months the other says 12 months ..... confused!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Updated with whats arrived :D


Arcanegirl said:


> *cough* :blush: erm...another update lol
> 
> Taggy blankey Arrived
> Vans shoes
> Midnight itti Arrived
> Flip insert
> Tshirt and jeans
> 3 more flip inserts
> Blue, yellow and black Ittis (from same seller) Arrived
> 
> And new added:
> 3 BG flips
> 2 cushie tushies
> 
> And im £76 more broke :lol:
> 
> I am *definatley* done for this month :lol:


----------



## Caz-x

buttonnose82 said:


> I got my 2 bumhuggers yay! and my 2 lactivist t-shirts for baby yay!
> 
> still no flipping flip! grrrrrrrrr
> 
> right in regards to the lactavist tshirts, I ordered 2, the same size but different colours, the style of each t-shirt is totally different (they have totally different labels) i ordered then in 6 - 12 months, one says 6 - 12 months the other says 12 months ..... confused!

yeah for fluff delivery :happydance:

I think other people have had lactivist t shirt issues hun


----------



## buttonnose82

the lime green one is amazing lol it is a proper t-shirt, the white one is still cute but more of a short sleeved vest style top


----------



## anothersquish

Oh yeah they are completely different, they are made by different companies etc. My 6-12 month one fits T now (hes 13 weeks) but the 0-6 month one is massive and wont fit him for ages. the 1-2yr one is more like 2-3 LOL
I think thats the main reason they were put on sale, to clear out all the old stock!


----------



## anothersquish

thats what mine are like, the lime green 6-12 is the one that fits him now at 3 months, it is more of a 3-6/3-9 month size! the vest top type one I have is much bigger, is yours bigger?


----------



## Monkeh

I got the 1-2 and it's mahoosive lol.


----------



## buttonnose82

the vest top style one is wider in the shoulders and longer in length but chest wise looks the same lol

white one might become a sleep t-shirt with come longies lol


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Please come with lots of fluff postie!!!


----------



## jackiea85

Before I started lurking in this section I was happy with my plain, boring onelife nappies. Now I can't stop buying!! 

So I am now waiting on 
a cushie tushie couture in giraffe
a mini la la
and a bumgenius v3.0

all from cheeks and cherries. As I have also bought a monkey foot wet bag and 2 nature babies wraps this month I am now banned from any more nappy buying for quite a while :rofl:

ETA: the lady from cheeks and cherries just called to say that the giraffe cushie tushies have sold out and won't be in for about 2 weeks, so being impatient I've gone for the spotty dog one instead :D


----------



## Caz-x

:happydance::happydance:

Yeah for fluffy post. Just got my first ones, :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Can you tell i'm a bit excited :rofl:

https://i985.photobucket.com/albums/ae333/cazthing/SDC10279.jpg

And, I love C&C, their packaging is sooooo pretty, and............ they sent me a pair of huggalugs free :cloud9:


----------



## lorrilou

i got my itti from cheeks and cherries this morning too and their packaging is soooo nice, almost didnt want to open it.


----------



## Caz-x

lorrilou said:


> i got my itti from cheeks and cherries this morning too and their packaging is soooo nice, almost didnt want to open it.

me too :rofl: was trying to be so careful opening it all but then it was taking ages so I got impatient and ripped it all off lol.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ohhh ive got a big order from C&C, im intrigued to see the packaging now :lol:


----------



## anothersquish

Alix packs things in such a lovely way! I always adore my C&C deliveries!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Caz, i found this - theyre doing a free giveaway for all orders over £60, looks like ill get some hugalugs with my order too :D

https://www.cheeksandcherries.co.uk/acatalog/Huggalugs_Pot-luck_giveaway.html


----------



## Zarababy1

lovely caz! im waitng for 3 diffrent deliverys from c&c wont be for ages yet like everything i orderd was out of bloody stock haha but i loved the packaging! and woo for girly legs! cant wait too see a pick of her in her fluff!


----------



## Caz-x

Arcanegirl said:


> Caz, i found this - theyre doing a free giveaway for all orders over £60, looks like ill get some hugalugs with my order too :D
> 
> https://www.cheeksandcherries.co.uk/acatalog/Huggalugs_Pot-luck_giveaway.html

Fantastic, they are so cute :flower:


----------



## Caz-x

Zarababy1 said:


> lovely caz! im waitng for 3 diffrent deliverys from c&c wont be for ages yet like everything i orderd was out of bloody stock haha but i loved the packaging! and woo for girly legs! cant wait too see a pick of her in her fluff!

Soaking the itti inners as we speak, then all in the machine for a prewash then dry em. Should be able to put her in one by Saturday :rofl:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Yay! Fluff!

I got the WNNN, sooo soft, the replacement Cushie from cheeks and cherries (and some free bambooty bamboo velour wipes that are gorgeously soft!), an amber necklance from Donna hugs:) and some clothes for Molly!

:D


----------



## thechaosismex

fluff mail! well not fluff but things! new bambooty wetbag for wipes and some la la hair clips as fis hair is going mad!

Still awaiting the WNOS...grrrr...


----------



## Kota

Kota said:


> Kota said:
> 
> 
> got my dispatch notice for the connecta. :dance:
> 
> waiting on:
> 1X 3sr Mutts
> Monkey mutt
> Lactivist t-shirt arrived
> Bunny wrap
> Flip combi packarrived
> 
> Royal blue itti
> 
> Mint itti/monkey nepula
> 
> lamaze dog arrived
> issac the newt 'garden friends' toy. arrived
> doidy cup
> 'The Wonder Weeks' book. arrived
> 
> Come onnnnnnnnnn postie.
> 
> :happydance:Click to expand...

my list is getting smaller. :nope:


----------



## Monkeh

I got my 2 ebay cheapies, so now I'm waiting on... nothing :cry:

Is it too early to have my HL on my wait list? :rofl:


----------



## Arcanegirl

One more thing youre waiting on....your flip back :haha:


----------



## Monkeh

Oh yeah.. I forgot you had it :dohh:


----------



## Maffie

Im still awaiting 5 wnos, a wnnn and ive popped in 2 claims with paypal for missing items from cnt which comes to (upsy daisy, itti boosters, wet bag, nappy bag, inserts, boosters, wraps)

ooooh and a bg organics when i've paid vici :thumbup:


----------



## buttonnose82

all i am waiting for is my flip that should have arrived a week ago, pleaseeeeeee arrive today :(


----------



## lfernie

I'm waiting on BH (yay), a Good Mama and my Weenotions OS bk from Sweet Lullaby :) which I'm excited about as I loooooove it :)


----------



## buttonnose82

postman just been, still no flipping flip :cry::cry:


----------



## anothersquish

Im waiting for a MonkeySnuggles OBV dyed nappy...very excited! I got a dispatch notice yesterday too and I am hoping it comes today even though thats very unlikely! 
I must have really liked it as its a serged fitted....normally the LAST thing Id get!


----------



## Kota

Kota said:


> waiting on:
> 1X 3sr Mutts
> Monkey mutt
> Bunny wrap
> Royal blue itti arrived
> Mint itti/monkey nepula arrived
> doidy cup arrived


thank you PD and SweetLullaby. :hugs:


----------



## Caz-x

Fluffy Post :happydance:

Thankyou SweetLullaby & MummyKaya :thumbup:


----------



## Arcanegirl

No postie today :(
I know my C&C order wont be here till next week though.


----------



## buttonnose82

i just want my soddin flip :cry: damn you royal mail! think they must have lost it :(


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I'm waiting on: 5 ittis, 2 mutts, 2 LLS, 1 PK JVSN, 1 amber teething necklace, 1 cotbed (argh!) and more amplified tops for Molly.


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I got my 2 LLS and an itti booster set from Claire! :D


----------



## CountingDown

Nothing for me, I am not expecting anything until my mini lala gets dispatched though.


----------



## Caz-x

FemmeEnceinte said:


> I got my 2 LLS and an itti booster set from Claire! :D

Hi Femme, is it you that has the fleece soakers on cnc?


----------



## anothersquish

I gots my monkeysnuggles OBV nappy.....hmmmmmm tasty nappy! 
Brilliant service from BabyBots. I only bought the nappy yesterday and it was here today!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Caz-x said:


> FemmeEnceinte said:
> 
> 
> I got my 2 LLS and an itti booster set from Claire! :D
> 
> Hi Femme, is it you that has the fleece soakers on cnc?Click to expand...

It is, yep :thumbup:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Shush, Squish! I'm sooo jealous!


----------



## Caz-x

FemmeEnceinte said:


> Caz-x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FemmeEnceinte said:
> 
> 
> I got my 2 LLS and an itti booster set from Claire! :D
> 
> Hi Femme, is it you that has the fleece soakers on cnc?Click to expand...
> 
> It is, yep :thumbup:Click to expand...

do you have a pic of the butterfly one?


----------



## sezzlebum

waitin for pretty amber necklace and bumble bee cushie :D


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Caz-x said:


> FemmeEnceinte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caz-x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FemmeEnceinte said:
> 
> 
> I got my 2 LLS and an itti booster set from Claire! :D
> 
> Hi Femme, is it you that has the fleece soakers on cnc?Click to expand...
> 
> It is, yep :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> do you have a pic of the butterfly one?Click to expand...

Will take one later x


----------



## thechaosismex

wheres my WN!!!! :argh: 3 days since dispatch note! :(


----------



## Monkeh

thechaosismex said:


> wheres my WN!!!! :argh: 3 days since dispatch note! :(

That happened to me last month. Got it on day 4 or 5 I think!


----------



## Maffie

I got an email from WN but just explaining delays :cry: 

I got some WN today though, a zebra, a blue tye die, a choc marble tye die and a choc, blue cream spotty, oh and a fire opal BBOS I forgot I bought it was so long ago.

Awaiting a pirate wnnn, some inserts and who knows what else :blush:


----------



## thechaosismex

Hello WN! finally :D *dances*


----------



## Maffie

All I got was mailing bags :(


----------



## Arcanegirl

Postie today :D no fluff though


Arcanegirl said:


> Updated with whats arrived :D
> 
> 
> Arcanegirl said:
> 
> 
> *cough* :blush: erm...another update lol
> 
> Taggy blankey Arrived
> Vans shoes Arrived
> Midnight itti Arrived
> Flip insert
> Tshirt and jeans
> 3 more flip inserts
> Blue, yellow and black Ittis (from same seller) Arrived
> 
> And new added:
> 3 BG flips
> 2 cushie tushies
> 
> And im £76 more broke :lol:
> 
> I am *definatley* done for this month :lol:Click to expand...


----------



## Caz-x

My Itti mini boosters just arrived. So, waiting for....................nothing now, till payday lol


----------



## Zarababy1

iv got everything now apart from my c&c orders (4 ittis 2 bambootys!)! well the wet bag came...oh and the new changing bag i just orderd!


----------



## anothersquish

*cough* A stormy OBV bedbug from Bonnie I just stole OHs card to pay for on Etsy, hes gonna REALLY tell me off.


----------



## buttonnose82

My Flip FINALLY arrived, yayyyyyyyyy


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Today brought 2 ittis from vici :hugs:, 1 itti from SL :hugs: and a cushie from bayleaf :hugs:

Waiting on 2 ittis (mia), 1 pk jvsn, 1 cotbed, 1 amber necklace... not much :(


----------



## buttonnose82

I was just waiting on 2 itti's off a lovely mama off here :)

future hubby don't know yet but hey, if he goes away on a stag weekend and leaves me all alone how else does he expect me to cheer myself up hehe


----------



## Caz-x

buttonnose82 said:


> I was just waiting on 2 itti's off a lovely mama off here :)
> 
> future hubby don't know yet but hey, if he goes away on a stag weekend and leaves me all alone how else does he expect me to cheer myself up hehe

Thats great thinking :haha:


----------



## Caz-x

anothersquish said:


> *cough* A stormy OBV bedbug from Bonnie I just stole OHs card to pay for on Etsy, hes gonna REALLY tell me off.

ooooh, naughty Squish :rofl:


----------



## Zarababy1

i hope c&c get that itti delivery next week i cant waiiiittt!!!!


----------



## anothersquish

Couldnt resist this though:
https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g282/dewsnapponies2/bedbug.jpg


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Very nice!


----------



## Monkeh

I've asked for those colours for my HL co-op nappy :happydance:

Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!


----------



## sezzlebum

lushness :p


----------



## anothersquish

It best be worth the yelling at Ive had.....and the sale of my other nappies....poor nappies.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Meh Sunday tomorrow :(


----------



## Monkeh

I'm waiting on:

Skulls Issy from Lfernie :happydance:

Ok, so she's not even posting it til Monday but I'm allowed to add it to the wait list lol


----------



## xerinx

Im waiting on 4 nappies from cnt... been nearly a week now :( Also waiting on 3 wraps and 5 pockets from various places :D Shame they wont get posted til tomorrow as i bought them yesterday!!! :rofl:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Yay more stuff, thoug my list is getting smaller :(
Got my itti booster sets today and included with them randomly was some chocolate lol!


Arcanegirl said:


> Postie today :D no fluff though
> 
> 
> Arcanegirl said:
> 
> 
> Updated with whats arrived :D
> 
> 
> Arcanegirl said:
> 
> 
> *cough* :blush: erm...another update lol
> 
> Taggy blankey Arrived
> Vans shoes Arrived
> Midnight itti Arrived
> Flip insert Arrived
> Tshirt and jeans
> 3 more flip inserts
> Blue, yellow and black Ittis (from same seller) Arrived
> Itti booster sets Arrived
> 
> And new added:
> 3 BG flips
> 2 cushie tushies
> 
> And im £76 more broke :lol:
> 
> I am *definatley* done for this month :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## anothersquish

I sold an extra nappy than I "needed" too so I bought a VHC wetbag and got a £5 giftcertificate for being order 800 at bibs and bots...whoo!
Considering Im on nappy ban and have been yelled at and had to sell enough nappies to fix the car (stupid car) im still waiting on a few things and Ive been naughty and have a small pile of nappies to pay for in a couple of weeks....but Im adding them to the list anyway!


----------



## buttonnose82

no fluff today!

am waiting for 2 ittis (orange & lime) off a lovely mama off here, eek can't wait!


----------



## Kota

oh squish where did you get the VHC wetbag from?


----------



## anothersquish

Bibs and Bots made by GreenKids.....they have sold out now though!


----------



## Kota

anothersquish said:


> Bibs and Bots made by GreenKids.....they have sold out now though!

:cry:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Waiting onnn 4 ittis, 2 mutts, 1 PK JVSN, 1 amber necklace, cotbed, itti booster set annnnndddd... I just ordered this fluff n stuff nappy from jabula:

https://jabulababy.co.uk/images/spicy.JPG 

:happydance:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ohhhh pretty!
I got soapnuts in the post :D


----------



## thelilbump

awwh thats gorg femme!


----------



## Zarababy1

im waiting for my postie but should be getting a new changing bag today!


----------



## anothersquish

today brought the Green Baby organic hand sanitiser from Babipur I am reviewing....impressed so far!


----------



## Zarababy1

i got my bag! and the itti i bought off kota which i forgot about! nice supprise!!


----------



## xerinx

Today i got 7 nappies in total!! They had to arrive when i put all my others in for a strip wash!!! 5 mins earlier and they would of gone in too!!! Typical!!!!

Also got 3 wraps.... shame i bought the wrong size!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ive done that, i just cancelled the wash and restarted it :rofl:


----------



## xerinx

Arcanegirl said:


> Ive done that, i just cancelled the wash and restarted it :rofl:

Haha why didnt i think of that :dohh: i waited till strip done and now washing the others!!my washers never had so much use!!!!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

nothing today :(


----------



## Zarababy1

someof my ittis were posted today wooop hopefully have them thursday!


----------



## sezzlebum

i got my rainbow stripe wn :D love it its bootiful

still waitin for 
bee cushie
cc cushie
necklace from donna
issy pony
:D


----------



## buttonnose82

yay fluffy post!

I got my Lime & Orange Itti's! Thankyou little george!


----------



## MummyKaya

Woop today brings the arrival of another Bambooty :)
waiting on - Mammymade and Totsbots


----------



## Kota

GHMILY WNNL from lfernie. Thank you!! :dance:


----------



## Monkeh

Postie brought:

Flip back from AG
Skulls Issy Bear from lfernie

:D


----------



## Zarababy1

why does my postie come so late! not that i'll get anything today like!


----------



## Mrs Muffin

I went to the door with a linseed stuck to my face, I was also in my dressing gown trying to hide my boobs coz I'd just been bf :lol:


----------



## anothersquish

Mrs Muffin said:


> I went to the door with a linseed stuck to my face, I was also in my dressing gown trying to hide my boobs coz I'd just been bf :lol:

Thats about the usual state I open the door in! I did once NEARLY open the door with boob still out but I realised as I pulled the door open and covered up :haha: 

Today brought lots of packages! I gotttt

Amber nursing necklace (thanks Donna!)
P'tits Dessous inserts (again thanks Donna!)
Organic cotton baggie from Donna..I love baggies :happydance:
Fleece for liners (Thanks Rachel, LOVE the flame one!!)
degradamailer bags...no I know not nappies but I feel much better having got 50 of these now so if I run out of ones to reuse I have these that are reusable at least once and degrade in sunlight! 
A heap of clothes for T bag, bargain ebay purchase of Next and debenhams 
designer stuff for £4.50 inc postage!!
20 Ellas House wipes to bulk out my current supply
So Scrumptious wipe cubes that smell like chocolate...I need more.

Im a happy bunny today :happydance:


----------



## thelilbump

yay glad u got them safely!

I love degradamail bags! All my postal bags are now :happydance:


----------



## Arcanegirl

No postie for me :( *sniff*


----------



## Caz-x

I got pretty Blueberry wrap, thanks Lu28:D


----------



## Caz-x

anothersquish said:


> Mrs Muffin said:
> 
> 
> I went to the door with a linseed stuck to my face, I was also in my dressing gown trying to hide my boobs coz I'd just been bf :lol:
> 
> Thats about the usual state I open the door in! I did once NEARLY open the door with boob still out but I realised as I pulled the door open and covered up :haha:
> 
> Today brought lots of packages! I gotttt
> 
> Amber nursing necklace (thanks Donna!)
> P'tits Dessous inserts (again thanks Donna!)
> Organic cotton baggie from Donna..I love baggies :happydance:
> Fleece for liners (Thanks Rachel, LOVE the flame one!!)
> degradamailer bags...no I know not nappies but I feel much better having got 50 of these now so if I run out of ones to reuse I have these that are reusable at least once and degrade in sunlight!
> A heap of clothes for T bag, bargain ebay purchase of Next and debenhams
> designer stuff for £4.50 inc postage!!
> 20 Ellas House wipes to bulk out my current supply
> So Scrumptious wipe cubes that smell like chocolate...I need more.
> 
> Im a happy bunny today :happydance:Click to expand...

What are wipe cubes? :blush:


----------



## taylors-mummy

taylors-mummy said:


> taylors-mummy said:
> 
> 
> _- a bumgenius v3 - pocket one size*ARRIVED*
> 
> - a tots bots Easyfit all in one - bamboo style*ARRIVED*
> 
> - a wonderoos one size pocket - with the micro inserts*ARRIVED*
> 
> - 2 flip trial packs - one with stay dry insert, one with organic inserts *ARRIVED*
> 
> - Flip spare inserts 2x organic, 2x stay dry inserts *ARRIVED*
> 
> - Onelife; 2x size 2 wraps and 2x size 3 wraps*ARRIVED*
> 
> - 5 onelife BTP nappies with inserts*ARRIVED*
> 
> - cotton bottoms (?) size 2 wrap*ARRIVED*
> 
> - x10 nature babies boosters*ARRIVED*
> 
> - a mesh bag,*ARRIVED* a bucket *ARRIVED* and paper liners*ARRIVED* and a pack of flip disposable inserts*ARRIVED*
> 
> Pllleeeaassseeee mr postie, at least bring me *SOME OF IT* tomorrow!!! _
> 
> _
> now also waiting on x20 fleecy liners (cheap eBay seller)*ARRIVED* and tomorrow I am hopefully going to pick up my eBay bungenius buy! *COLLECTED*_Click to expand...

_Got everything I bought 

Returning the bumgenius v3 that just arrived though, and the wonderoo pocket... I already have 6 v3's now (ebay!) and 2 of those are that colour!

Loving the totsbot easyfit though (got the aqua star) and so have ordered;

*tots bots Easyfit all in one, bamboo style again - green star
*tots bots Easyfit all in one, bamboo style again - orange star
*5x totsbot bamboo boosters

and also will be waiting (a while from what I can gather!) for *a Happy Flute _


----------



## tinkerbellkir

I am waiting for

Some 3-6 month clothes
Some BG v3's
A Girasol Wrap
A Melkaj 

:) 

xx


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Caz-x said:


> What are wipe cubes? :blush:

https://bibsnbots.info/so-scrumptious-c-52/so-scrumptious-shea-butter-wipe-cubes-p-169

I keep wanting to eat them!


----------



## buttonnose82

waiting on no fluffy post now :( will have to make my own fluff to pass the time lol


----------



## Maffie

Think im just awaiting on a flip, ive made paypal claims for all the stuff off cnt that never turned up. Had one refund so far.

oooh no im also awaiting my custom wnos and wnnn and a pirate wnnn (I keep forgetting)


----------



## xerinx

I got 2 wnss today :) Is it just me but do the mediums seem small? I havent tried them on him yet but the just seem low!!


----------



## Maffie

They are low rise but ive not had any problem with them. Noah is a tall baby and I find the ss and ai2 are low but no lower than an itti


----------



## Arcanegirl

Got my cnt items, but still no C&C delivery :nope:


----------



## Zarababy1

hopefully my c&c delivery will come today!


----------



## Kit

Have the Flips/inserts I sent out arrived with anyone yet? They should be there by now! Apologies if you have already mentioned it in the swap/sell thread - it is so long I might have missed it.

I am waiting for some Naughty Baby nappies from ebay, a bargain Ellaroo ring sling, also from ebay and, not from the postman but from my OH who is on a business trip to the US, a nice shiny package of Applecheeks pocket nappies!

Oh and 6 tomato plants!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Kit - the insert arrived here start of the week :)

Does anyone know, would my C&C delivery be delivered by the parcel man rather than the postman? Ive got 5 nappies coming so would imagineit would be a decent size. My postman has been today but i dont know how long the parcel guy delivers out till, hes always been out here fairly early morning.


----------



## Kit

Arcanegirl said:


> Kit - the insert arrived here start of the week :)
> 
> Does anyone know, would my C&C delivery be delivered by the parcel man rather than the postman? Ive got 5 nappies coming so would imagineit would be a decent size. My postman has been today but i dont know how long the parcel guy delivers out till, hes always been out here fairly early morning.

Excellent - I have been worrying that they would all go astray in the post and you would think I had been laying an elaborate plot for over a year to steal your nappy money!

That reminds me - I am waiting for 2 Bambooties from C&C.....


----------



## enola

Bloomin' postie is at it again, stealing my fluff I'm sure of it!
Waiting on a Bamboozle stretchie and Flip inserts from FYP, a Luvelula gift set prize from Real Nappy Week, a GroBaby, a Minki Huggle, a BG V3, some trumpette socks from Ebay, a Blueberry insert...and I *think* that's it...oh yeh obviously HL Coop things but that'll be awhile yet...and am emailing Wee Notions about a custom AI2 with aplix...hmm...:flower:


----------



## Zarababy1

AG it'll come with the post man, kit i dont even remember if it was you i bought flips off how bads that, but if it was i got them :rofl:


----------



## Zarababy1

Got part of my c&c order <3 nothing better than getting a parcel full of lovely new fluff! thats a lime, yellow and ivory itti and a green stripe bambooty! still waiting on a royal blue itti and bambooty zoom zoom!


----------



## Maffie

I want to try a bambooty, i got my first flip organic today, just prewashed so cant wait to try it out.


----------



## Zarababy1

bambooty looks lovely maffie, i got medium it seems smaller than the ittis the rise is definatly lower but i guess i wont know untill its been pre-washed and tryed out!!! whats good about them (if it works) is they have the double elastic around the legs like pampers! should mean no leakage even of breastfed baby poop!


----------



## Kit

Zarababy1 said:


> AG it'll come with the post man, kit i dont even remember if it was you i bought flips off how bads that, but if it was i got them :rofl:

It was me! Two confirmed arrivals...two to go!


----------



## Jetters

Kit, was it me?!

I feel like SUCH AN IDIOT saying this, but I recieved 2 blue Flips that I honestly can't remember ordering and I deleted my in/outbox a few days ago!! Argh my brain is FRIED!!!!


----------



## Kota

nothing today, waiting on giraffe from twiggy, mutt from lunaty, WN wrap and the custom Mutt..oh, and some babylegs won from ebay!


----------



## Kit

Jetters said:


> Kit, was it me?!
> 
> I feel like SUCH AN IDIOT saying this, but I recieved 2 blue Flips that I honestly can't remember ordering and I deleted my in/outbox a few days ago!! Argh my brain is FRIED!!!!

Three down.....:winkwink:


----------



## mummy_mi

Okay mr postie please bring me my 
wn OS and wrap (even tho not got a dispatch notice yet, shh!), 
cushie tushie, 
5 stretchys,
3 BB ss,
dribble bib things
BLW book

And if he doesnt bring them all in the morning, I'm going to start getting bricks posted to me!!


----------



## Kit

Yay! Waiting for me when I got home were:

the ebay ring sling
a cowprint blueberry minky also off ebay

I forgot about the nappy - must not go internet shopping after a glass of wine!


----------



## tinkerbellkir

Hooray!! Got my Girasol wrap today!

I LOVE it!! x


----------



## anothersquish

I now waiting for WeeNotions...I got first dispatch notice today!


----------



## bubbles

Hopefully postie will bring my Disanas today, that'll give me another load to was over the weekend. I think thats all I'm waiting on


----------



## MummyKaya

Thanks Zara, postie brought me my Totsbots :)
He came early and caught me looking like bet lynch in my leopard dressing gown and yesterdays make up on my face...oh the shame :rofl:


----------



## Kit

I love my postman. He has found a safe place for parcels in my garden and hides them and puts the card through the door so I know they are there! I haven't had to go to the post office in ages. And if there is a signature needed he goes nextdoor to where they are having building work done and gets one of the builders to sign for it.


----------



## thelilbump

good postie :thumbup:


----------



## Caz-x

Got a nappy & my oils today, good postie :rofl:. Though he did give me a credit card bill too lol booooooo


----------



## Zarababy1

postie been already caz? i got naff all! got my dispatch note for my royal blue + jade ittis tho! woooop just gotta post the jade AIO to mervs mum now!


----------



## Caz-x

Hmmm, I need to go to the post office too, might drive there tho :rofl:


----------



## thechaosismex

Awaiting some AIO ittis and a tanzanite BB! hurrrryyyyyyyyy x


----------



## bubbles

I've been annoyed all day thinking about when to start pestering someone on CNT about my disanas not being here after a week. Then hubby walked in with a package that had been left behind the bin


----------



## MummyKaya

:happydance: waiting on a Connecta :happydance:


----------



## Arcanegirl

All items accounted for :D

now i have nothing to wait for :(


----------



## Caz-x

Arcanegirl said:


> All items accounted for :D
> 
> now i have nothing to wait for :(


You know what that means then.................................





Get spending :rofl::haha:


----------



## Kota

Mutt arrived from Lunaty! Thank youuuuuuuuuuu!!

Now waiting on one lonely mutt from the custom made orders.. then thats it. :(


----------



## Jetters

I've got coming...

a black, peppermint, and a moo itti
the two mutts I ordered (and forgot all about!) 
a stripy ecobum 
a giraffe ebay cheapie

:D


----------



## Arcanegirl

Caz-x said:


> Arcanegirl said:
> 
> 
> All items accounted for :D
> 
> now i have nothing to wait for :(
> 
> 
> You know what that means then.................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get spending :rofl::haha:Click to expand...

I forgot i ordered a Cushie Tushie wetbag, and i still have Mammy made wraps to come aswell :blush:


----------



## Lu28

STILL waiting on my ebay cheapie minky, I'm having my doubts it'll get here at this stage! Bought it a month ago now.

Also still waiting on my Franklin Goose stuff but that could be ages yet :D


----------



## anothersquish

My WN arrived today so did another pair of Disanas :D


----------



## Eve

Waiting for my new cloth diapers! Giving it a go... so excited!!


----------



## Kota

well my OH decided to buy all those size 2 little lambs that I put up in the swap/sell thread! :lol: apparently they'll be great for him to grow into... :haha:
if anyone wants any.. let me know!!

and I've just bought a cow itti from CNT, paid more then I think I should have but I don't care.. I'm getting a Moooooooooooooo Itti! :dance:


----------



## Monkeh

:happydance: Woohoo, Moo Itti!! :D

I'm waiting on:

So scrumptious wipe cubes, 
a new amber teething necklace (cause I feel like a change. His current one is boring me now :lol:)


----------



## CountingDown

I am waiting on two mini lalas and a giraffe cushie tushie but they wont be arriving until the end of May :(


----------



## MummyKaya

:happydance: Connecta arrived from Rachel C today. Love it, thank youu :happydance:


----------



## anothersquish

I paid more for the blue polka one than I think I should but sod it...its the only one I didnt have!


----------



## Zarababy1

i want some ltd editions! boooooooooooo


----------



## Caz-x

Arcanegirl said:


> Caz-x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arcanegirl said:
> 
> 
> All items accounted for :D
> 
> now i have nothing to wait for :(
> 
> 
> You know what that means then.................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get spending :rofl::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I forgot i ordered a Cushie Tushie wetbag, and i still have Mammy made wraps to come aswell :blush:Click to expand...

theyre lush arent they :cloud9: Which one u ordered? I like the giraffe, but the angel dots is more girly:haha:


----------



## Zarababy1

monday should bring me a royal blue itti and a jade itti from c&c cant wait! then later in the week midnight and cadbury purple ittis from mervs mum then zebra blueberry from squish! oh and bandana bibs at some point!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Caz-x said:


> Arcanegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caz-x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arcanegirl said:
> 
> 
> All items accounted for :D
> 
> now i have nothing to wait for :(
> 
> 
> You know what that means then.................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get spending :rofl::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I forgot i ordered a Cushie Tushie wetbag, and i still have Mammy made wraps to come aswell :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> theyre lush arent they :cloud9: Which one u ordered? I like the giraffe, but the angel dots is more girly:haha:Click to expand...

I realy wanted the Bee but its out of stock so i ordered the Green circles one (i can never remember its proper name)
I actually asked to preorder the bee one before buying the green one, now im in a dilema that the bee one could be avalaible in 2 weeks max but ive ordered a diff one!

I think ill probably let the green oen arrive and see how much i like it.


----------



## thechaosismex

Fingers crossed for new BB's, more ittis, even more ittis from Donnas store, teething necklace, inserts, so scrumptious wipe cubes... la la la la la :D


----------



## CountingDown

I am waiting on two issy bears, two mini lalas and a giraffe cushie tushie, please one arrive soon!!


----------



## ellie

Yay finally got my cloth bums r us sorted ....... they sent me odd sized nappies (not what i'd ordered) finally sent me a medium BG bamboo and a L bumhugger, plus a free pair of babylegs for the trouble! Bonus!! 
waiting on my fabulous WN order but that might be a while yet :(


----------



## Arcanegirl

Wooo my wetbag arrived :D


----------



## mummy_mi

Got our WN dispatch yay!! Ordered 2 more last night, I like to constantly have some on order as some are about to be delivered, makes the waiting time seem less then!!

And another BBSS is on its way.

That's all I'm expecting on the nappy front, I've been good this last few weeks as I'm going to be getting some new GroBaby/Grovia's and I want some fluffy pennies for the baby show in case any cute new nappies need new homes!


----------



## Zarababy1

i got 4 ittis yesterday! i was out tho so just picked them up! wonder what today will bring!


----------



## thechaosismex

RED CARD OF DOOM. 3 minutes after I left the blinking house! *rage*


----------



## Zarababy1

booo i had one yesterday "3x parcels" :rofl:


----------



## Kit

I'm waiting for an ebay delivery and apparently there have been 3 failed delivery attempts. It would be helpful if they left a card as I am not psychic. I actually suspect the courier is not bothering to read the house names and delivering to the empty cottage next door.....


----------



## kiwimama

I'm waiting on a gro baby - when I read that blob said they were great I hit the buy button! So waiting on one of those in sunset stripe. Also have got a preloved iish fitzall (aust. brand) coming too - interesting to see what that's like. 
I am selling 5 yoyos that don't work for us so figure I can buy a few with the money I make off them. :thumbup:


----------



## anothersquish

Postie arrived with new BBSS and Stormy bedbug from Etsy...yummy!


----------



## thechaosismex

Please bring me my BBOS :(


----------



## Kota

yay! this morning bought my moo and tiger ittis and my sock monkey! :dance:


----------



## mummy_mi

mummy_mi said:


> Got our WN dispatch yay!! Ordered 2 more last night, I like to constantly have some on order as some are about to be delivered, makes the waiting time seem less then!!
> 
> And another BBSS is on its way.
> 
> That's all I'm expecting on the nappy front, I've been good this last few weeks as I'm going to be getting some new GroBaby/Grovia's and I want some fluffy pennies for the baby show in case any cute new nappies need new homes!

WN OS and wrap arrived yesterday yay

As did the BBSS

Now just waiting on the other BBSS I ordered and 2 more WNs oh and waiting to order new grovia.....oops


----------



## Lu28

Ooh you have to post WN pics!

I'm still waiting on my ebay cheapie, looks like it got lost with the volcano :hissy: I'm to wait til the end of the week and they'll send a replacement or refund :D


----------



## 4boys4years

i'm waiting on 2 itti AIOs and 1 SIO...i think that's all LOL

oh and a bugaboo bee but that's not been sent yet :)


----------



## anothersquish

Got got my polka blue Itti, GHMILY wrap and GHMILY T shirt from WN :) 
Still waiting on more WN nappies, hopefully they will arrive soon!


----------



## Jkelmum

Waiting on Lily,s new back carrier for when we go to the zoo


----------



## Kit

I got a Didymos Indio wrap from a lady on the NM forum today. The postman had left but saw me coming home and did a u-turn to bring my parcel back.:happydance:
It is one of the prettiest things I have ever had - and I can't believe how much softer and more supportive than my other wraps it is.


----------



## thechaosismex

*fingers crossed postie brings my order from millies nappies tomorrow*

Stupid postman has been AWOL for DAYS! :(


----------



## anothersquish

hes hiding from you chaos....your nappy obsession scares him....:rofl:
I dont remember what im waiting for...that bad...


----------



## Maffie

I got my weenotions wrap back yesterday that was faulty, they popped me 5 reusable wipes in with it :happydance: Noah's legs taking ages to heal though I feel like a bad mummy.

Still waiting on flip inserts a wnnn and noah's ark wnos


----------



## anothersquish

WeeNotions from xerinx arrived today...thanks :) 
Also got a nice big pile of clothes for T bag :)


----------



## thelilbump

thechaosismex said:


> *fingers crossed postie brings my order from millies nappies tomorrow*
> 
> Stupid postman has been AWOL for DAYS! :(

:growlmad: Please deliver her parcel Mr Postie [-o&lt;[-o&lt; Glad it was sent recorded! Keep me updated :flower:


----------



## xerinx

anothersquish said:


> WeeNotions from xerinx arrived today...thanks :)
> Also got a nice big pile of clothes for T bag :)

Yay glad you got them :) hope you like :D


----------



## CountingDown

Yay my issy's have arrived! Just waiting on the mini lalas now x


----------



## thechaosismex

thelilbump said:


> thechaosismex said:
> 
> 
> *fingers crossed postie brings my order from millies nappies tomorrow*
> 
> Stupid postman has been AWOL for DAYS! :(
> 
> :growlmad: Please deliver her parcel Mr Postie [-o&lt;[-o&lt; Glad it was sent recorded! Keep me updated :flower:Click to expand...

 Still nothing :( I want to cry! :nope: x


----------



## saraendepity

i'm waiting for my WCDNN :) :) hoping it will be here tuesday:)


----------



## Maffie

Awww im awaiting stuff but im going away today so wont be getting my fluffy post till I get back :cry: OH will have to go collect all my parcels from the post office :haha:


----------



## Jetters

Kota what's a sock monkey!?!


I'm waiting for...

3x sleepsuits which seem to be MIA
a 'comfy in cloth' WN from Twiglet
moonbeam Flip from ellie
and a yellow itti from CNT. 

_Think _that's it!


----------



## 4boys4years

i'm still waiting on my ittis, hopefully tomorrow! Can't wait to try the AIOs :)


----------



## lepaskilf

My postie (Clive!) should have delivered my Itti AIO in royal blue and my Itti SIO in lime by now, but I'm at my mum's house so won't find out till tomorrow evening!!!!

Can't wait!!!


----------



## CountingDown

Waiting on my giraffe ct (which I forgot was coming!), my mini lalas and hopefully a moo moo itti! xx


----------



## ellie

^^ thanks for the midnight itti :happydance:

Got a WN despatch notice!!! soo excited - my first one is on its way!!! :woohoo:


----------



## Caz-x

Waiting on;

Pretty in Pink Itti from Femme

and a Jade wrap frpm NM


----------



## CountingDown

ellie said:


> ^^ thanks for the midnight itti :happydance:
> 
> Got a WN despatch notice!!! soo excited - my first one is on its way!!! :woohoo:

Glad it arrived safe xx


----------



## MummyKaya

Waiting on Mini Lala and Issy bear :happydance:


----------



## 4boys4years

yay my ittis are here :D not sure what i think of purple for Noah yet but i bought it to go with my favourite outfit which i also wasn't sure of at first

my bugaboo better get here soon, stayed home all yesterday but found out last night it was at the local depot still :roll: it's out for delivery today...


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Moo itti, green flip cover, green stars TB...Ooooh I can see he's next door *holds breath*


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

4boys4years said:


> yay my ittis are here :D not sure what i think of purple for Noah yet but i bought it to go with my favourite outfit which i also wasn't sure of at first
> 
> my bugaboo better get here soon, stayed home all yesterday but found out last night it was at the local depot still :roll: it's out for delivery today...

I'm still undecided whether to get Edward a purple or not xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

:yipee: Got my TB and my flip :D 

Think I scared the postman with my enthusiasm :lol:


----------



## ellie

katy said:


> 4boys4years said:
> 
> 
> yay my ittis are here :D not sure what i think of purple for Noah yet but i bought it to go with my favourite outfit which i also wasn't sure of at first
> 
> my bugaboo better get here soon, stayed home all yesterday but found out last night it was at the local depot still :roll: it's out for delivery today...
> 
> I'm still undecided whether to get Edward a purple or not xxClick to expand...

K has purple I love it!!!

was that the flip from me?


----------



## mummy_mi

mummy_mi said:


> Now just waiting on the other BBSS I ordered and 2 more WNs oh and waiting to order new grovia.....oops

BBSS came yesterday along with a WN that I forgot I ordered oops!!

Still awaiting new GroVia set, 2 WNs and a piddle poddle (makes me smile whenever I type that!)


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

ellie said:


> katy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4boys4years said:
> 
> 
> yay my ittis are here :D not sure what i think of purple for Noah yet but i bought it to go with my favourite outfit which i also wasn't sure of at first
> 
> my bugaboo better get here soon, stayed home all yesterday but found out last night it was at the local depot still :roll: it's out for delivery today...
> 
> I'm still undecided whether to get Edward a purple or not xxClick to expand...
> 
> K has purple I love it!!!
> 
> was that the flip from me?Click to expand...

Yeps :) I put a thing in swap and sell thread to say I got it :) xx


----------



## anothersquish

I have a purple for Theo...my OH was apposed to it til he saw them in the flesh on Sunday at the babyshow and then he let me get one lol Its a really lovely colour and not too girly at all.


----------



## Caz-x

Stoopid Postie, He's so slow, never here b4 lunch and normally about 2pm!!! Heres me always feeling sorry for posties being up at the crack of dawn too, never again :rofl:. To be fair tho, he is old but ever so lovely. He's always quiet incase the kids are asleep & always leaves parcels even if were not in, he put em in the garage or round the back of the house. I very rarely have to go to the depot for a pick up lol.


----------



## 4boys4years

still waitng for my bee, sooo fed up, 2 hours of adult company over the past 2 days is not good for a mama of 4 who are still not in school. think i'll stick to slings, if i'm out for those it's easy enough to pop up to the depot to collect them!


----------



## Caz-x

Got my lovely Jade Ellevill Wrap :D. Just gotta learn how to do more than the 1 wrap I know how to do now :rofl:

Still waiting for;

Pretty pink Itti from Femme
Soapnuts

thats it for now, payday soon :)


----------



## CountingDown

Well my cushie tushie has arrived and after a quick pre wash some stiching has come undone!! :(


----------



## anothersquish

Cushies do that...they are shoddy! 
Contact who you bought it from and get it sent back...for a refund Id suggest!


----------



## MummyKaya

CountingDown said:


> Well my cushie tushie has arrived and after a quick pre wash some stiching has come undone!! :(

My Cushies did this too. Fell apart and the minkiee goes all shoddy within a couple of washes!


----------



## Caz-x

Ok, thats me not buying a Cushie after those comments, thanks ladies, saved me some money :D


----------



## 4boys4years

sooo glad i read these comments was considering one as my little man is a bit of a chunk!

My bee came at last and first impressions are good, can't wait to give it a test run tomorrow :)


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Glad you've just saved me a load on a cushie too :)
xx


----------



## Lunaty

funny, i just compared my Bumble bee CT and my spotty one.. the new one is lot less sturdy then my old one.. fleece goes bobbly quicker too ..

i think the new prints etc are form a different manufacturer then the older ones.. same reallya s the old one fits like a dream and the new one is off a little too.. :dohh:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Mr postie didn't bring me anything this morning. I'm waiting on 2 parcels :( xx


----------



## anothersquish

Im waiting on my C&C stuff (mini lala & large tiger itti), new BBSS x 4 with new foaming wool wash, LLS night nappy, WN I got a dispatch notice for the other day, mutt that hopefully will be in the UK before too long, HL playscapes that will be agesssssssss yet.
Cant think what else lol, some pumpkin patch clothes that dont count LOL


----------



## Caz-x

STILL WAITING FOR ;

Itti from Femme & soapnuts *sighs*. I hate waiting for mail.


----------



## MummyKaya

Waiting on 2 mini lalas and an issy from c&c, plus a BB from Millies and a BB from a member here!


----------



## mummy_mi

mummy_mi said:


> Still awaiting new GroVia set, 2 WNs and a piddle poddle (makes me smile whenever I type that!)

Piddle Poddle came today, looks SO lush, shame you have to put a wrap on it, might even do a nappy wash now rather then tomorrow just so I can get it on Chloe's bum sooner!!

Still awaiting GroVia set and 2 WNs x


----------



## ellie

i want a mini lala now tooo!
caz-x - off to post soapnuts shortly ....

my wn order came! :woohoo: so exciting! cant wait to get them on his bum! also with it were some lush breastpads, fairy hammocks :haha: and a fab change mat, oh and a cute t-shirt for K :)

that meaNS im not waiting for anything now :cry:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I tell you, my postie better bring my something tomorrow. 

Waiting on 8 cushie tushies, one something I can't remember the name of, Moo Itti from femme, 4 ittis plus inserts from Millies Nappies, and a flip + extra inserts + a different itti from C&C. 

And after looking in this thread I now want a gro baby and a piddle poddle


----------



## xerinx

im now waiting on 3 UDs... 3 wonderoos and 2 lollipops :) bet they come when im taking logi for his jabs in morning!


----------



## gina8177

Waiting on 7 Tiny Fit newborn size, 2 Bum Genius Organic AIO, a monkey doodle pail liner, 2 sm & 1 m joey bunz premium hemp inserts and a pack of Bummis fleece liners. Shipped today and should arrive tomorrow while I'm at work. Which means I should have by Saturday!!!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Oh, I'm also waiting on 2 fuzzi buns


----------



## Monkeh

I'm waiting on:

Like a Tiger Itti
Blue Polka Itti
HL AI2 from co-op
and Dexter's surprise birthday nappy :D

Got a red 'sorry we missed you' card today when I got home, so going to collect that tomorrow morning. Wonder what it is :D


----------



## gina8177

Now I'm also waiting on 5 FB mediums...


----------



## thechaosismex

Waiting on..

Lots still :(


----------



## Lunaty

hmm waiting on:
1 WNNN
3 Pop-ins and night boosters

though those may be lost in post :cry:

1 HL playscape (from the coop)


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I can see my postie...:yipee:

ETA: Damn, no parcels :( I Want my moo itti!!!

Although I did get two big parcels earlier this morning :) 9 nappies from squish and my nappy bucket xx


----------



## Jetters

thechaosismex said:


> Waiting on..
> 
> Lots still :(

*sympathy face*

:hugs:


----------



## Lunaty

How come when i look on the lala website they only have a sneak peak but not al the new prints out yet?! Ha sit been preordered or something? Were are you girls getting them from>?


----------



## sezzlebum

they were released a a week or so ago, they get them from cheeks and cherries here x
mini lala site not really advertising them is it


----------



## Lunaty

ohh i foudn them jeez what a mission LOl they should really advertise them better on the site! But seeing the quality it probably isnt a bad thing.. seems they had issues with the inserts too... :dohh:

hmmm and realy suprised the are using vector images and not stock photo's!!!!

still kinda want the kooky one though haha


----------



## sezzlebum

:rofl:

ok mr postie im sorry

im waiting for
cupcake cushie
spotty dog cushie
LLS night nappy
LLS zorb booster for night nappy
Raven tree sparten in ticketyboo spirit
2 HL Playscapes
1 HL bedbug in warm rainbow :D been after that for ages but always missed it on etsy :D
Pumpkin pants Owl soaker

{breaths}


----------



## MummyKaya

sezzlebum said:


> :rofl:
> 
> ok mr postie im sorry
> 
> im waiting for
> cupcake cushie
> spotty dog cushie
> LLS night nappy
> LLS zorb booster for night nappy
> Raven tree sparten in ticketyboo spirit
> 2 HL Playscapes
> 1 HL bedbug in warm rainbow :D been after that for ages but always missed it on etsy :D
> Pumpkin pants Owl soaker
> 
> {breaths}

:rofl:


----------



## Kota

waitin on 

1x Mutt AIO
2x custom WN's.


----------



## anothersquish

no fluff post :( 
Gutted, gonna have to wait til at least tues for my new fluff now!


----------



## 4boys4years

same here :( waiting on LHC AI2....

and my child benefit to buy more :haha:


----------



## Caz-x

I got my Pretty in Pink Itti - thanks Femme :cloud9:

Also a supprise parcel from MIL with a HUGE pink fluffy blanket & a supersoft pink cuddle towel for T. What a lovely supprise :D


----------



## mummy_mi

mummy_mi said:


> Still awaiting GroVia set and 2 WNs x

No fluffy post today and now have to wait until tuesday argh!!!

So still awaiting the above plus a Disana pull on, Ecobubs, another WN, Tripp Trapp, cuddledry apron thing in giraffe and a sofie the giraffe (not fluff but still looking forward to them arriving!)


----------



## Lunaty

waiting for 

3 popins & boosters
1 WNNN
2 HL Playscapes

Grrr... i hate NZ mail the first two should have already arrived... :dohh:


----------



## cath

Still waiting for my council voucher so I can afford to buy some lovely new nappies (only bought preloved so far) Wish it would hurry up, I cant wait to get my hands on a cushie tushie & an itti!


----------



## thechaosismex

dear mr postie please bring me my.... post! still no Ittis! arghhhh


----------



## thelilbump

:hissy: 

Am gonna email you chaos x


----------



## taylors-mummy

:wacko:

3 animal print nappies from 97kgallery (not the minky ones, the smaller sized ones! - for augusts new arrival)

1 size small bambooty in zoom zoom (for augusts new arrival)

1 Blueberry OS Side Snap (Blue/Yellow Dots - Preloved)

1 Blueberry OS Side Snap (Paisley Blues)

3 Cushie Tushie Couture Prints (Blue Camo, Rocket and Dude Working Wonders)

1 Mini LaLa Pocket (Old Prints) (Taxi Circles)

1 WN Medium SS - Preloved by Maffie 

:winkwink:


----------



## cath

Gone a bit mad over the weekend buying preloved so am now waiting on:
3 pink BTP pockets (unbranded cheapies)
3 ME Rikki wraps
1 Swaddlebee pocket
2 Fuzzi's 
2 BBOS
2 Ittis

Whoops, it looks even worse when written down :blush: I did get great deals on them all though! And a true sign of cloth addiction-I was gutted when I realised that Monday is a bank holiday so no post!


----------



## sugarpuff

i'm waiting on a muttaqin, goodmamas, weenotions night notion, upsy daisy night nappy, a holdens landing ai2 and an amber necklace :happydance:


----------



## thelilbump

I'm waiting on the muttaqins, 2 mammy mades, a holdens landing bedbug (this might be 2 by the end of tonight :blush:), a holdens lading ai2 and a few other things not nappy related!


----------



## sugarpuff

ooo what HL ai2 have you got ??


----------



## thelilbump

ermm i think it was starlings on lilac or soemthing to that effect :laugh2:


----------



## sugarpuff

oo just looked that fabric up, 'tis very pretty !


----------



## sahara

Postie pls bring me my............
amber necklace
LOs amber necklace
my cloth nappies trial pack
some 6-9 month clothes from ebay

feeling guilty my DD hasn't got anything

xxx


----------



## Mrs Muffin

I'm waiting on some bamboo boosters. Hurry up postie even though I just bought them off ebay.


----------



## thelilbump

sugarpuff said:


> oo just looked that fabric up, 'tis very pretty !

I hope it is in real life! I can never make up my mind on fabrics. I have since got the natural starling wetbags in and they're gorgeous so hopefully it'll be as equally nice :blush:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I'm waiting on, 2 ittis, a flip, extra flip inserts, 2 fuzzis. Think that's it xx


----------



## thelilbump

C'mon Mr postie :cry:


----------



## Twiglet

I'm waiting on:

2x Cushie Tushie's from my mum, 
1x Issy Bear, 
1x Bamboo Blueberry, 
2x SD Flips,
1x BG V3, 
2x Fleece Soakers. 
2x Mutt's

Opps. I've only paid for the two fleece soakers and am paying for the Mutt's though so feel less guilty :haha:


----------



## xerinx

Am waiting on 2 lollipops and 2 unknown pockets (shaped like a dog and koala)

Waiting on 3 metres of fabrics too for making more :)

Also waiting on a babywalker :)


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I got my itti, fuzzis and flip. Just one more itti now :D 

I also got my new phone but fecking vodafone forgot to put the sim card in. Not a great first impression. xx


----------



## mummy_mi

mummy_mi said:


> mummy_mi said:
> 
> 
> Still awaiting GroVia set and 2 WNs x
> 
> No fluffy post today and now have to wait until tuesday argh!!!
> 
> So still awaiting the above plus a Disana pull on, Ecobubs, another WN, Tripp Trapp, cuddledry apron thing in giraffe and a sofie the giraffe (not fluff but still looking forward to them arriving!)Click to expand...

Okay no fluff arrived today *sigh* did get my lanolin tho, smells lush, just need woolies to arrive!!

And as soon as paypal pennies enter my account I'm going cloth shopping!!


----------



## MummyKaya

Well my mini lalas came. They are disappointingly faded but I do quite like them...I think :wacko: unsure on the funky fleur


----------



## sugarpuff

nothing for me today, not even junk mail, boo !


----------



## kate.m.

I am excitedly waiting for my first wool!!! A small disana wool pull on thingy & lanolin, and am waiting for my first itti! Every1 on here keeps saying how gorgeous they are, so i caved in and bought one!!!! Cant wait to see if it lives up to the hype? (even if i just keep it for stroking for a bit!) :rofl:


----------



## Twiglet

And have now added another Cushie to the lot :blush:


----------



## thelilbump

Oooh a cushie! did u buy it new? I'm sure they've changed slightly they seem to feel different, though i didn;t have any older ones to compare to, think they might have sourced the material from elsewhere


----------



## Twiglet

Nope, swapped it, 2 of mine [Giraffe and Bee] will be the old style and from a swap. Then I'm also getting 2 new [from my mum :haha: ] so will defo compare for you :dance:


----------



## thelilbump

Yea let me know! :thumbup:


----------



## Lunaty

yeah i had an old cushie before i got one of the new ones.. the old ones felt so much better were sturdier... im not sure if they have changed the again now though, maybe they have gone back to the old styles ;)


----------



## sugarpuff

hmmmm... just realised that i'm waiting on 7 nappies, some wipes and an amber necklace. since when did i order 7 nappies ? jees i've had a busy weekend....


----------



## xerinx

Im now waiting on 11 nappies, 3 metres of fabric and a baby walker.... And i moan i have no money!!!:rofl:


----------



## sugarpuff

ahh that makes me feel better :) well it would if i didn't already have about 60-70 nappies... :lol:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I don't even remember where I'm up to :blush: xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

:shock: sugarpuff!


----------



## xerinx

Hahaha im at about 30... well maybe 40 now :rofl: only been in cloth 7 weeks :haha:


----------



## Caz-x

OMG Sugarpuff:shock:, I cant imagine having that many :rofl:


----------



## sugarpuff

anyone want to buy some off me ?? :haha:


----------



## Caz-x

sugarpuff said:


> anyone want to buy some off me ?? :haha:


FFP :rofl: I've spent way too much recently.:haha:


----------



## xerinx

Caz-x said:
 

> sugarpuff said:
> 
> 
> anyone want to buy some off me ?? :haha:
> 
> 
> FFP :rofl: I've spent way too much recently.:haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: totally agree!!!


----------



## anothersquish

*mutters something about a hundred + nappies* 

Im hoping for my LLS tomorrow....eeeeee


----------



## xerinx

i dont think i would know what to do with a hundred!!! :haha:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

:shock: :shock: :shock: Squish!!

I must get shopping :lol: or you could sell me some :p

xx


----------



## Lunaty

LOL squish i think no one can beat you ;)

Still waiting on :

3Popins..... sight
1 WNNN ....double sight 

1WN Dragon 
2 HL playscapes 
1 Totbots green star form swap
1itti & 1 Issy from swap

Not bad if i say so myself LOL.. so much for shrinking my stash cough...


----------



## bubbles

I'm going to hunt down my postie :growlmad: all she brought me today was 2 letters from tax credits and the studio CHRISTMAS catalogue :shock: 
I'm waiting on
WN (for Ned)
some ittis & a grobaby 
my PUL & lastin
my bola necklace 
connecta
my birth music CD
I think thats it but can't remember for the life of me what I've bought over the weekend

ETA - just got my connecta :happydance:


----------



## anothersquish

my LLS day nappy and my new babyhawk arrived today.


----------



## sezzlebum

got my LLS today too :D


----------



## xerinx

Got 2 starbunz wraps today :) Oh and a metre of fabric :)


----------



## Caz-x

anothersquish said:


> *mutters something about a hundred + nappies*
> 
> Im hoping for my LLS tomorrow....eeeeee


OMFG!!! That is an immense amount, I really think you ought to relocate some to new loving homes where they'd get some use!!! :haha:


----------



## thechaosismex

I actually give up with Royal Mail. Any nappies I now buy are better off being sent by actual pidgeon mail :(


----------



## sugarpuff

come on postie where are youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu ??


----------



## kate.m.

My postie hasnt brought anything today :cry: not even bills :thumbup: Thought i might have missed it while i was out, but im pretty sure its 2 late for him to come now. 
Its very frustrating, because ive figured out a way to curb my spending: im not allowed to buy anything else whilst still waiting for something in the post! Its a very difficult deal to stick to tho! :blush:


----------



## thelilbump

Chaos; :grr: stoopid rm

Kate; my PO was closed yesterday due to tills being down or soemthing but gone first class today :thumbup:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Kate- I may have to adopt that. I'm buying way too much xx


----------



## kate.m.

thelilbump said:


> Chaos; :grr: stoopid rm
> 
> Kate; my PO was closed yesterday due to tills being down or soemthing but gone first class today :thumbup:

woohoo! Im excited! :happydance: Then i can buy more!!! :blush:


----------



## mummy_mi

mummy_mi said:


> So still awaiting GroVia set and 2 WNs plus a Disana pull on, Ecobubs, another WN, Tripp Trapp, cuddledry apron thing in giraffe and a sofie the giraffe (not fluff but still looking forward to them arriving!)

GroVia set arrived today, love them even more, cant wait till new colours are out! Disana pull on arrived and is in soak. Ecobubs arrived too, excited to try that as well!!

Still awaiting 2 WNs, 1 WNNN, Tripp Trapp, cuddledry apron and sofie the giraffe!!


----------



## thelilbump

whats a tripp trapp?


----------



## sugarpuff

it's a lovely wooden highchair/chair thingie :)


----------



## xxxjacxxx

waiting on 2 WN's, and a couple from some girls on here:yipee:


----------



## cleckner04

I'm waiting on 12 fuzzi bunz in size medium in the new colors!! Emma is finally big enough to size up! ;) I also ordered a green camo blueberry, and 2 swaddlebees! :thumbup: Also some cloth friendly rash cream and muslin wraps so I can cover better when BFing without Emma getting too hot. :haha:


----------



## xerinx

Im waiting on 2 wn, 2 lolipops, 3 someone has made and 2 wraps i think?? :rofl: i have actually lost count!


----------



## thelilbump

I got my los swim shoes this mroning :happydance:

Now waiting on 2 holdens landing bedbugs (1 custom and 1 store purchased) and 1 custom AI2 holdens landing....hmmmm i'm sure there was something else


----------



## ImisMummy

please bring me my 9 fitteds!

my 5 wraps are just sitting around atm :coffee:

oo and my new amber necklace and bracelet set to try and curb grumbles dribbling


----------



## kate.m.

I'm waiting on... my newfound itti addiction! Managed to get a total of 5 small sio ittis from diff ppl on cnt! very excited!:happydance:


----------



## Pops

Cupcake CT
Pink Dalmation BB
Peppermit Itti
Chocolate Itti
Jade Itti
Rockmellon Itti
Lime Itti
Baby Pink Itti
Purple Itti
Lovehearts WNNN

:wohoo:

xxx


----------



## Jetters

^ :headspin:

don't forget you'll need a wrap for the WNNN x


----------



## xerinx

waiting on 2 wnnl, 1 itti, 1 wool soaker, 3 homemade pockets, a bunch of fitteds and loads of prefolds and wraps! 

Also waiting on a new charger for sewing machine and a transformers fleece blanket for logans room!


----------



## Hayley90

LOTS of ittis from all over the place :)
and my rainbow & custard ones from erin :flower:


----------



## xerinx

Hayley90 said:


> LOTS of ittis from all over the place :)
> and my rainbow & custard ones from erin :flower:

Rainbow and custard ... sounds like food!! :haha:


----------



## Hayley90

xerinx said:


> Hayley90 said:
> 
> 
> LOTS of ittis from all over the place :)
> and my rainbow & custard ones from erin :flower:
> 
> Rainbow and custard ... sounds like food!! :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: if i ate them i wouldnt have any nappies :shock: must refrain :haha:


----------



## xerinx

:rofl: cant see them being that tasty either tbh... much better to look at them than eat them!! :haha:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I'm waiting on ltd edition Ittis, a cheapie ebay, 2 cushie tushies, 2 bambootys, a cushie tushie wetbag, possibly a mommys touch, some other stuff from Lisa. Feck it, I've actually no idea what I've got coming, I've lost track :blush: xx


----------



## thechaosismex

mmm rainbow and custard!

Awaiting my missing 8 nappies, recieved my BB this morning! weeeeee. And a brand new shiny phone..but thats not fluff! 

x


----------



## xerinx

Only got charger this morning :( Hmmmm not fair!!!


----------



## Hayley90

OK...i now have 7 nappies in the mail :haha:

3 in my basket...and im still shopping :lol:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

My poor postie. 3 rather large parcels this morning. I definitely owe him a tip at christmas! 

On the plus side both my ltd edition ittis are here :), along with all my stuff off lisa :) and then my 2 cushie tushies, 2 bambootys and a wetbag :yipee: xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Ohhh my...I cannot wait for my postie to come!!!

so far he's brought me 25 nappies this week and am waiting on about 30 more....:shock:

including 10 issy bears, 6 x weenotions, 7 different BG's, a holdens landing and a few more in itti's and nemo pretty:thumbup:


----------



## Hayley90

I ordered 6 new ittis....and some more other things. 

babylegs should be arriving soon toooo, hope they arent lost ive been waiting a week :growlmad:


----------



## Lunaty

weeee i am still waiting for 
1 wnnn (probably lost in post)
3 pop in's (lost in post too)

2 Holden landings playscapes (from the coop so will take some time still)
1 Ivory itti (from swap)
1 Issy bear (my first one :cloud9:)


----------



## xerinx

Im waiting on 2 weenotions, 1 flip, 1 pocketbots, 2 mutts, 3 from lunaty, some snap pliers, 2 wraps and a fleece blanket! 

Omg ive been busy this week!!!


----------



## twiggy56

waiting on 

mini booster from BabyHaines
another 2x mini booster from CNT lady
c&c order of 3 new V2 Issys and a Rockmelon AIO itti


----------



## twiggy56

yay lunaty for first Issy :yipee: you WONT regret it...what print did u get?!


----------



## Lunaty

one with zoo animals :D :wohoo:

Also xerinx, your package should arrive soon :) it should have 3 pockets and 2 fitteds in it :thumbup:


----------



## xerinx

OOOOOOOoooo thankyou hun...


----------



## xerinx

Well today got my flip, my snap pliers and my blanket.... But i want my pretties!!!!


----------



## sahara

wow lucky you - your post comes early.

I am waiting on a CT, some ittis, ivory and oh I just can't remember :nope:


----------



## CountingDown

Waiting on my white skulls issy xx


----------



## cath

Only got one nappy in transit. Its quite depressing really, might have to go on a little spending spree :haha:


----------



## CountingDown

Well Olivia has got the chicken pox so that means some time off work but at least I can wait in for my fluffy post!


----------



## Lunaty

ohh no, poor Liv! HOpe she feels better soon!

I am still waiting for my lost in post stuff... but in the mean time have received my TB form a swap and my Dragon WN!!!! So that should mean the other stuff should have long got here :cry:

Only hope is that it will be send back to the UK!


----------



## Rach28

Bumble Bee CT, Ladybird CT and Mini Skulls Issy ....... come on Mr Postman...... (the young one preferably who wears shorts on his round :winkwink:)


----------



## xerinx

Today i got 2 mutts (im in love!!) and got 2 wraps :D

Waiting on- 
2 wnnl
1 wnos
1 pocketbots
1 skull baby legs
1 skulls bandana bib
1 custom t shirt i made
Big box of cotton bottoms and wraps
the nappies from lunaty
1 tirsoka nappy

Think thats all! 

My list never seems to get shorter!!

Ohhh also waiting for 2 daddys day pressies :D


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I want mutts!

Ive lost count at what Im waiting for now:dohh:


----------



## xerinx

They are sooo nice! Gotta try one on him tho (i had betetr fit and work well or im gonna cry!!)


----------



## xxxjacxxx

are they sized or BTP?


----------



## xerinx

They are mediums but i think they are quite big! Hes on nearly smallest setting in the one i put him in.


----------



## Rach28

CT's arrived :happydance:

Erin - Terry's arrived too, thanks hun - your paper guide is great!! :thumbup:


----------



## xerinx

Hehehe im glad you got them and i hope they work for you :flower:


----------



## Hayley90

More ittis arrived today from Katy :cloud9: 

BUT my bumgenius v3s still havent arrived from cnt.. id have hoped they'd be here by now :wacko: 

Jac, have you received yours? x


----------



## twiggy56

My c&c order arrived!! (and I literally did _this_ dance--> :wohoo:) 

Iv now got a white skulls, pony and pink ladybugs Issys, along with that elusive rockmelon itti I caved and bought from Alix too! :blush:

I can honestly say nothing else gives me as much joy as new fluff!!! *hides screen from OH*


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Waiting on

1 itti
2 cushie tushie
1 coolababy


----------



## xerinx

Im still waiting on everything from yesterday plus some more baby legs, a daddy day card, a cheapy ebay nappie which i won for 6p!! Inc postage!! :haha: some nappy nippas and an issy from a swap :D


----------



## thechaosismex

1 LLS
1 Ecobubs
2 WNOS
Issys


^where are youuuuuu?


----------



## sahara

still waiting on a CT rocket. 2 WNSS an UD and some BBSS

I had today tho my choc itti.

I hate it when nappies you bought days after others turn up before.:cry:

I want my nappies


----------



## Hayley90

err... 5 more ittis :lol:
bumgenius' still havent arrived... 
a shed load of baby legs...went a tad mad, 
a couple of ebay cheapies...

and a bundle of brand new next tshirts that i won for £2.04 :happydance:

AND MY MOO MOO ITTI THAT MY MUM HAS ORDERED :cloud9:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I've no idea what I'm waiting on :blush: Completely lost track xx


----------



## gills8752

katy said:


> I've no idea what I'm waiting on :blush: Completely lost track xx

Bank statement I think :haha::coffee:


----------



## Jetters

Hayley90 said:


> AND MY MOO MOO ITTI THAT MY MUM HAS ORDERED :cloud9:

Just read about this in the other thread... your mum rocks! :D


----------



## helen1234

3 x itti bitti
2 x issy
booster thingy ma jig

fleece liners and wipes

wet bag 

:)


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

4x Issy
1X Cushie Tushie
1x Itti
1x WN custom (out for despatch)
3x WN Custom (being made :))
1x WN preloved
1x Small Fuzzi

Think that's all :blush: xx


----------



## Lunaty

4 - flexitots that are the wrong size :dohh: (only found out after i won them LOL)
1 - bamboozle (same story as above...)

And the rest ive been waiting for for months haha


----------



## Rachiebaby24

4 Ittis - Red, Chocolate, Orage and MOO MOO
1 Fuzzi Buns - Lilac and Daisies
1 Issy
and some inserts

come on!!


----------



## Hayley90

Jetters said:


> Hayley90 said:
> 
> 
> AND MY MOO MOO ITTI THAT MY MUM HAS ORDERED :cloud9:
> 
> Just read about this in the other thread... your mum rocks! :DClick to expand...

:happydance: she does indeed! 


My BGs still aren't here... i'm a newbie on cnt, i'm too scared to ask :blush:

*patience is a virtue*


----------



## xerinx

i received some skull babylegs, a big box of cotton bottoms and a fathers day card that they bloody printed in greek!!!! Am not impressed :(


----------



## ImisMummy

Im waiting on:
WN wrap
40 wipe cubes
10 fleece liners
15 tots bots
some ribbon and clips so i can make a strap to stop Ims losing sophie
wool shorties
fleece longies
lanolin
wool wash
3 limited edition ittis

not much! haha. however i have already recieved about 15 things in the last 4 days!


----------



## xerinx

At the moment altogether im waiting on...
2 WNNL both in limited edition fabric (dispatch email sent yesterday)
1 WNOS custom
1 tirsoka
1 issy
1 ghmily
3 from lunity + 2 extra fitteds
1 pocketbots
1 ebay cheapie


Also waiting on - 
baby legs
bandana bib
nappy nippas
fathers day pressie
bundle of baby clothes

I 'think' thats everything!! :haha:


----------



## xerinx

Todays i got 
my 2 WNNL- am in love!!
issy
tirsoka
pocketbots
bandana bib
babylegs

And ohs pressie :D

I loooooove fluffy post!!


----------



## thelilbump

i'm now waiting on 1 custom hl bedbug and Ai2 :cloud9:


----------



## ThatGirl

im waiting for

my travel system been delivered thursday 
wn orders
cheeksandcherries orders
wnnl of erin
hollow oak of cnt
and hip hip baby real easy from ebay shop


----------



## Hayley90

I have about.. 

10 pairs of babylegs on order :haha:
Wraps & things from Erin..
a BB and BG from PurpleDahlia...
and im juuuust about to buy more ittis :dance:

Also got lots of "thin" clothes coming :dance:


----------



## CountingDown

I am waiting on a custom wn and some baby legs. I ordered them from kiddicare with a parasol and the parasol arrved but no babylegs!! I have got customer service trying to tell me they were definately sent, well obviously not when the bag only contained the parasol doh!!


----------



## retromum1

I'm waiting for my 
6 Issy Bears from Cheeks and Cherries
2 wnos from wee notion
1 med wnss from wee notion
1 large wnnn from wee notion
2 wnos from cnt
2 med wnss from cnt
1 dunknfluff from the nappy garden
1 handy manny from here
1 thomas wrap from here

1 snunkie bugaboo custom hood, footmuff and straps
1 poshbugs custom hood, footmuff, bag, straps, parasol and bib

I think that's it phew! And I am getting very impatient. I have even decided to potty train Poppy as I worked out I'd have to stay in all this week for the post :winkwink:


----------



## Lunaty

Hey Erin, You still haven't received them ?!

DM2 had received hers a day or so ago.... :(

Well lets hope you get them tomorrow or so!!!!
:hugs:


----------



## ThatGirl

How long do cheeksandcherries standard order take on average? I need fluffy mail :)


----------



## thelilbump

2 days or so from shipping notice


----------



## ThatGirl

got them today


----------



## Lunaty

waiting on:

Itti Blue polka L
WN sidesnap L
2 HL playscapes
1 HL AIO 

Secret Summer swap nappy :D


----------



## CountingDown

My new ladybird wn has arrived yay!!!


----------



## retromum1

Yay some of it has arrived my cheeks and cherries 2 issy Bears arrived and my new dunknfluff and a used wn AiO but it's too small so I will put that up for sale in the next day or two!. 

Cheeks and cherries have also come the next day for me.


----------



## xerinx

Lunaty said:


> Hey Erin, You still haven't received them ?!
> 
> DM2 had received hers a day or so ago.... :(
> 
> Well lets hope you get them tomorrow or so!!!!
> :hugs:

I recieved them hun before dm2! I did post a message and say thankyou hun :hugs:


----------



## gills8752

Babylegs for £3.50 each!!! I want em nowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Lunaty

Ugghh i did read that, i somehow thought it was someone else.. baby brain again LOL
Must have been your post in here, i probably didnt see the date on it!


----------



## aurora

I'm waiting on 6 beautiful prestons pants nappies, and an order of pre folds and covers. Already been waiting wayyyy too long for the first!


----------



## ThatGirl

dear Mr postie please 
bring
my travel system back (wasnt it)
2 x ittis from c&c cow and terquoise aio
hollow oak from cnt
custom weenotions
wnnl from weenotions
wnnl from here
other fitted from here
tushie from here
real easy wonderoo from ebay shop
2 x tots bots cotton nippa from ebay

thats it i think


----------



## ThatGirl

hoping for fluff mail tomorrow still waiting for

hip hip wonderoo realy easy minky
cushie tushie
2 x 5 pack of tb cotton nippa
hollow oak
woodlin
wnnl
custom wn
bgv3 butternut
3 x ittis moo moo, terquiuse, black
close parent snap in bamboo 
close parent bamboo night booster
moo huggalugs baby legs
pack of nappy nippas
tots bots potion


thats it i think x


----------



## Eala

I'm waiting for the following fluffmail:

1 WNOS pocket
2 Itti SIO (chocolate and purple, mmm)
1 Itti AIO (Like a Tiger print!)
1 Duck starbunz!
1 BBOS insert :)


----------



## ThatGirl

was in waiting for delivery today then cat ran off will post ducky tomorrow hun


----------



## Rach28

I'm waiting for:

Fitted and sheep wrap from Debbie's Nappies
Issy from Katy
2 Issy's from Aus via C&C 
Fleece pocket from Princessellie 

more, more, more :happydance:


----------



## Eala

ThatGirl said:


> was in waiting for delivery today then cat ran off will post ducky tomorrow hun

No problem hun, not in a major rush (still haven't told DH :dohh: :blush:)


----------



## Lunaty

Dear Postie please bring me my:

BLue Polks Itti L
BBOS Dalmation
WNOS
2 HL playscapes from co-op
1 MiniLala fleur de lis
Upsy Daisy OS

Secret Summer swap nappy :D


----------



## ellie

i havent had any fluff mail for aaaaaaages as i am not supposed to be buying any till October :hissy: :cry:

Its not possible to wait that long !!!

So I was forced to make a WN Order! Oh noo I will have to hide it when it arrives .....
a WNNN with dinos
a wrap with a monkey on :)
an AI2 with a pirate on, a 1st birthday present for a friend's little boy (so I really had to order it now as his birthday is in a month!)


----------



## Hayley90

Im waiting on....

3 ittis from C&C :)
More itti boosters
BB fire opal 
CT Choc with lime spots
BB Leopard from Purple Dahlia
BG from Purple Dahlia
Totsbots... dont even know what they are, from ebay!

More babylegs from ebay
More "thin" clothes from ebay...

and thats it :)


----------



## buttonnose82

I am waiting on a bunch of boosters from 2 lovely mummys/mummy's to be off here :)


----------



## aurora

Please bring me all my nappies that I'm still waiting for from my last post.:growlmad:


----------



## ThatGirl

i received hollow oak of cnt
2 ittis from c&c
and woodlin from maffie off here


----------



## ThatGirl

i am now waiting for
wn custom orders
c&c orders one was olive jane wrap, and other bgv3, itti in black, close parent pop in bamboo, close parent night time booster, moo huggalugs baby legs, nippas and tb potion
weenotions wrap from cnt
2 x pairs fleece soakers from cnt
snowman wrap from cnt
2 x packs tots bots terries nippa from ebay
blueberry side snap dalmation from ebay shop
2 x blueberry wraps from ebay shop
door sign for alfies room
handsome stripe huggalugs baby legs from ebay

thats it i think


----------



## sahara

ummmmmmmm

2 x moonbeam flips
WNOS orange with green lizard off cnt
mini lala taxi circles off cnt
mini lala kalidascope off cnt
bbos choc with blue spots on cnt
mutt although not feeling the love so probably sell on
large red itti

ooooooo and my second weenotion custom :happydance:


----------



## Eala

I'm just waiting for:

5 EP Hemp boosters (from CNT)
Ducky Starbunz (from here)
2 WNSS (from CNT)
3 Itti booster sets
3 Itti Mini booster sets
2 Issy Bear V2s 
CT Wetbag!

(The last 4 are from C&C and on their way :dance:)

Got my 2 Itti SIOs, Like a Tiger AIO, and WNOS this morning, yay :dance:


----------



## ThatGirl

Eala said:


> I'm just waiting for:
> 
> 5 EP Hemp boosters (from CNT)
> Ducky Starbunz (from here)
> 2 WNSS (from CNT)
> 3 Itti booster sets
> 3 Itti Mini booster sets
> 2 Issy Bear V2s
> CT Wetbag!
> 
> (The last 4 are from C&C and on their way :dance:)
> 
> Got my 2 Itti SIOs, Like a Tiger AIO, and WNOS this morning, yay :dance:

ducky was posted saturday


----------



## Eala

Yup, no worries ThatGirl! It is purely the postal service that I'll be waiting on, no reflection on you and your fab fast posting times :hugs:


----------



## ThatGirl

Postie stupid lol

I got my tots bots nippas today :) deff worth the money


----------



## ThatGirl

Postie stupid lol

I got my tots bots nippas today :) deff worth the money


----------



## sahara

aaarrrrggggghhhhhh where is he I've got to go out now :hissy:


----------



## Lunaty

Wohooo the posty brought the Weenotoins today YAY
fits very nicely! Im surprised he is already wearing large now Jikes!


----------



## Hayley90

I got my totsbots nippas aswell... now just to find something that fits them perfectly!


----------



## Rach28

Waiting on:

Bambooty Hooty Booty plus wetbag CNT
Issy V1 green polka CNT
Snowman pocket CNT
Xmas snoopy pocket CNT
Fitted and wrap from Debbies Nappies

plus the 2 Issy's from the Aus order
and a yummy fleece pocket from mammymade

Exciting!!

A denim print wrap arrived today - like little jeans pants, made me chuckle!!!


----------



## xerinx

Im waiting on

A wahm- marvel comic print from usa
A cat in the hat Mutt
2 ittis
1 spongebob ebay cheapy
1 tots bots easy fit
1 ellas house
1 custom wnos
1 Hollow oak
1 goodmamas

Think thats all :D


----------



## Kaites

2 ebay minkee cheapies- one giraffe print and one heart print. I'm convinced Canada Post doesn't deliver when it's hot out :(


----------



## Rach28

xerinx said:


> Im waiting on
> 
> A wahm- marvel comic print from usa
> A cat in the hat Mutt
> 2 ittis
> 1 spongebob ebay cheapy
> 1 tots bots easy fit
> 1 ellas house
> 1 custom wnos
> 1 Hollow oak
> 1 goodmamas
> 
> Think thats all :D

Def want to see a picture of the cat in the hat mutt when it arrives!


----------



## xerinx

Shall do hun :D Should arrive any day :D


----------



## ThatGirl

Waiting on

Olive jane wrap, black itti, close parent bamboo and booster, nippas, bgv3, tb potion and ct wetbag from c&c
Fleece soaker and snowman wrap from cnt
E x bluberry wraps, bluberry side snap and tots wrap from ebay shop
More tots nippa nappies and set of four rainbow wraps from ebay
Custom wn orders

Thats it i think


----------



## nadinek

I'm waiting for the new BG - one white, one sweet and one noodle. I can't wait!


----------



## cath

I had a bumper postie day today (not all fluff but all for Charlotte)
I got my white skulls Issy Bear, my BLW book, a Lamaze toy & a weighted blanket :yipee:
I've just put an order in for
Mod Squad Cushie Tushie
Tutu cute Bambooty 
Tooth Fairy fitted Muttaquin
They'll probably take a while to come though as I've bought them with my council voucher so have to post it off first plus the CT is out of stock at the moment. Might have to go & order something else to cheer me up in the meantime!


----------



## Lunaty

im getting about one package a day now LOL

still waiting on
3 Mini Lala's - Fleur de lis, Morning Glory & Mustard Martini
2 HL Playsapes - Dragon & coral reef
1 Secret summer swap nappy


----------



## CountingDown

I am waiting on a wetbag and a wn, hope they arrive tom x


----------



## ThatGirl

hoping for my cheeks and cherries order today

itti, bgv3, close parent, huggalugs baby legs, nippas, close parent night booster, olive jane wrap, tb potion that will take away a few things im waiting for


----------



## Eala

I need to pick up a parcel from the PO tomorrow, which I think will be my C&C order! Other than that, I'm only waiting for:

5 EP hemp boosters (from CNT)
1 WNSS (from CNT)

And things which are still in the process of being made, so not a Postie-wait yet! But I have to mention my:

4 WNNNs ordered
1 custom wool soaker from littlepants.co.uk (on the needles!)

So excited :dance:


----------



## bjl1981

So gutted, my CT bumblebee nappy and wetbag arrived today, but I was out and they delivered them next door. The only thing is the guy next door is ALWAYS out, he doesn't even sleep there most of the time, so I have no idea when I'll get them :cry: I was soooo looking forward to getting them today :(


----------



## ThatGirl

im now only waiting on 3 wn orders
2 packs tots nippa nappies
5 tb rainbow wraps
3 blueberry wraps
blueberry sidesnap
bgv3
snowman wrap
fleece soaker
ct wetbag

thats it i think??


----------



## xerinx

Im still waiting on-
A wahm- marvel comic print from usa
A cat in the hat Mutt
2 ittis
1 spongebob ebay cheapy
1 tots bots easy fit
1 ellas house
1 custom wnos
1 Hollow oak
1 goodmamas

plus
1 swim nappy
1 clwt twt 

Oh and a petite star zia :D


----------



## ThatGirl

today i received my 3 blueberry wraps soooo soft :)
1 of my totsbots wraps yellow one
dalmation side snap but they send pink instead of normal so selling her :(
ct wetbag
and parcel waiting at po for me to pay for which i believe is snowman wrap and fleece soaker off of cnt


----------



## xerinx

Im waiting on...

ebay cheapy
cat in the hat mutt
easyfit
custom wnos
wnss
5 mutts 
5 csp
superman logo
1 red itti aio
tots bot wrap
dino wnnl
baby clothes
4 HL
dressing gown for logi

Think thats all :D


----------



## Pops

We haven't had any fluffy post for what feels like aggggggggggggggggggggges!!

To make up for it though we are off to C&C tomorrow to pick up our Teenyfits and Issy Bears! :happydance:

Also waiting for a custom WN, a Newly Hatched WN and a Pink Damask Mini Lala :happydance:

xxx


----------



## ThatGirl

im waiting for

bg aio
tots bots terrys
4 tots bots wraps
3 starbuns wraps
tea tree oil
nappy nippas
bgv3
bundle i got of ebay inc
2 ittis sio
motherease sandy
onelife btp
2 x bummis wraps
12 bummis prefolds
onelife nappy liners

and more... i cant rememeber at mo


----------



## dougie

im waiting on;

BB minky
CT Bee!!
Itti AIO 
Bambooty wet bag
a nappy bin
cheeky wipes

oh and a pink lining bag but thats not going to be here for a few weeks :(
so tempted to do a custom WN!!


----------



## Lunaty

Weeee... girls you are waiting on so many things!!!!

Im waiting on:

Still my 2 custom Playscapes! Hopefully they will be here in the next 2 weeks 
And 2 Wild Child nappies... may take a while too..

What am i gonna do, im getting withdrawal symptoms, keep checking my mailbox every day yet i know nothing will be here for a while yet :rofl:


----------



## Kota

I haven't had fluffy post in a whole month!!! But am now waiting on 

HLBB
Pair of Dragonflair longies!! :dance:
3 x issys!


----------



## ThatGirl

today so far i have received my ebay order i bought on buy it now for £25 plus £10 postal so total of £35 its all brand new not even prewashed there is

2 x sio ittis, jade and peppermint
1 x onelife nappy
1 x motherease sandy
2 x packs bummis prefolds 12 in total
2 x bummis bright wraps
one pack of onelife paper liners 
:)


----------



## xerinx

I only got my WNSS today :(


----------



## Lunaty

Thats a pretty good deal Thatgirl ;)


And Boooo erin, i knwo how you feel thoguh i havent received anything for over the last week :growlmad:


----------



## xerinx

Im not impressed!! Im hoping that post van will bring some!!


----------



## ThatGirl

i know about £90s worth for £35 :)


----------



## Abigailly

I'm waiting on:
2 new BBs 
2 preloved bbs
12 Naughty babies
Several Ittis 
A nature stuffable
A new mini la la as a special gift for her (well for me :haha:)
A few pairs of huggalugs? Or something like that.

And today my postie is late!!!!


----------



## Rach28

Waiting for:

Jungle Fleece Mammy Made Pocket
2 x Issy Bears
Baby Beehind
5 ebay ones from 97k - (going to use my cheapies for nursery but having a swap to poppers as Noah likes to pull open the aplix now :dohh:)

Recieved over the weekend a parcel from Debbie's nappies, one fitted, one fleece sheep wrap, scary monster wipes, 2 bibs with teethers attached to them :thumbup:


----------



## thelilbump

am waiting on holdens landing custom bedbug and ai2 and mammy made pocket and wrap.


----------



## xerinx

My waiting list ( i recieved one today but have bought another 2!!) 

ebay cheapy
cat in the hat mutt
easyfit
custom wnos
5 mutts 5 csp
superman logo
1 red itti aio
tots bot wrap
dino wnnl
baby clothes
2 HL
dressing gown
liners
2 wnos


----------



## Lunaty

LOL Erin, have you been on a buying spree have you ;)


----------



## xerinx

As always! Just bought some minkee too for my new venture!!


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

Rach28 said:


> Waiting for:
> 
> Jungle Fleece Mammy Made Pocket
> *2 x Issy Bears*
> Baby Beehind
> 5 ebay ones from 97k - (going to use my cheapies for nursery but having a swap to poppers as Noah likes to pull open the aplix now :dohh:)
> 
> Recieved over the weekend a parcel from Debbie's nappies, one fitted, one fleece sheep wrap, scary monster wipes, 2 bibs with teethers attached to them :thumbup:

Your not still waiting on the issy from me are you Rach?

I am really peeved at royal mail the past few weeks but the less said about that the better :grr:


----------



## ThatGirl

now waiting on
pack nappy nippas
tea tree oil
3 x starbunz wraps
another wrap
bg aio free from bounty
pregnancy bits
nappy auction wins just dunno what they are ??


----------



## dougie

why does the postman never come when you want him to!
got a day in today to wait for several items!
one blueberry minky down, 
an order from C&C and my cheeky wipes to go!


----------



## Laura12355

I'm waiting on

2 bg flips
2 close pop ins
1 BB camo
2 cushies
1 itti sio
1 WN

PLeeeaassse mr postie bring them for me tomorroowww!! x


----------



## Abigailly

I'm now also waiting a new Mini La La - fleur flame or something. Its lovely <3


----------



## Lunaty

Abigailly said:


> I'm now also waiting a new Mini La La - fleur flame or something. Its lovely <3

:rofl: Fleur de Lis ;)

Just be prepared for it to be very very grey instead of black! It's still lovely though :cloud9:


----------



## Abigailly

Lunaty said:


> Abigailly said:
> 
> 
> I'm now also waiting a new Mini La La - fleur flame or something. Its lovely <3
> 
> :rofl: Fleur de Lis ;)
> 
> Just be prepared for it to be very very grey instead of black! It's still lovely though :cloud9:Click to expand...

I thought it was grey anyway, but then again I'm not wearing my specs. Flowers look like owls to me without them!! Its Mini La La, I already have 3, I just presumed it would be pretty:haha:

I hate C&C!!!!!!!! They have far too many pretty things and I'm a sucker for pretty things.


----------



## xerinx

Im waiting on soooo much.. and my postie didnt turn up today :(


----------



## thelilbump

no post for me today either :cry:


----------



## Abigailly

And now a few pairs of baby legs!


----------



## ThatGirl

today i got my ten tots bots nippas
4 lovely tots bots wraps (shame they sent two lilac :(, a lovely blue and a green :)
purple nappi nippas yes i had to buy a pack of purple nippas cos i love that colour
also recieved bebesnuggles breastpads with garfield on :)


----------



## xerinx

today i got....

2 HL
1 Mutt
1 custom wn
4 metres if minkee
1 metre of fleece
1 tots bots wrap
dressing gown for logi!


----------



## dougie

my bambooty hooty booty came this morning but i can tell to look that it is too teeny for louies booty!
its going back and hopefully C&Cs can sort me out a large :(


----------



## ThatGirl

today i got

my free bg aio
tea tree oil
some pregnancy bits free from cnt


----------



## Rach28

Blue_bumpkin said:


> Rach28 said:
> 
> 
> Waiting for:
> 
> Jungle Fleece Mammy Made Pocket
> *2 x Issy Bears*
> Baby Beehind
> 5 ebay ones from 97k - (going to use my cheapies for nursery but having a swap to poppers as Noah likes to pull open the aplix now :dohh:)
> 
> Recieved over the weekend a parcel from Debbie's nappies, one fitted, one fleece sheep wrap, scary monster wipes, 2 bibs with teethers attached to them :thumbup:
> 
> Your not still waiting on the issy from me are you Rach?
> 
> I am really peeved at royal mail the past few weeks but the less said about that the better :grr:Click to expand...

No hun, the 2 issy's from Aus, the dino one came from yu, love it!!

Posted a pic of No in it yesterday in the cloth bums pic sticky!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mynx

I hate the postman. Official. 

He brought me nothing today except junkmail. Pfft.


:hissy:


----------



## dougie

yay! after a fair wait my CT Bee has arrived! along with the nappy bin and wet bag :) woohoo!
cant wait to get it on him! :D
now just a bambooty hootybooty and an itti to arrive :D


then to hassle the OH to treat me to a WN ;)


----------



## Mynx

Woohoo I had a visit from the Postie today :dance:

I got 4 Ebay Cheapies, a preloved Cushie and a preloved BB :happydance:


----------



## xerinx

i got 2 new minkees today! ... have been waiting a month tomorrow for an ebay cheapie!! Am not impressed!


----------



## Mynx

Who are your cheapies from hun? Both sets of mine arrived after about 2 weeks.. it says on his page 18-25 days delivery time.. I guess if you dont receive anything after 28 days then send the seller a message about them. Annoying isnt it!


----------



## xerinx

Its 29 days today!!

Its from seller- lyw6118

Its a spongebob one :(


----------



## Mynx

Aww hun I'd contact them.. did it say on the details how long it would take?


----------



## xerinx

Said 18-35 days!! so i guess i wait for the 35 days to be up!


----------



## Mynx

Yeah, fingers crossed they arrive for you soon hun!! xXx


----------



## ThatGirl

i just bidded on one them ebay spongebob cheapies...

im waiting on

custom wn should be here soon shes put up pic of finished nappy on facebook 
3 starbunz wraps
3 imse vimse san pro
yellow bg aio won at tommys nappy auction
box thing i won at nappy auction waiting to here back from katy about that 1
2 x preloved ellas house
1 x bamboo clwt twt 

thats it i think


----------



## Lunaty

2 Holdens Landing playscapes
1 Holdens Landing AI2
1 Wn OS Dragon :D
1 Itti MooMoo in large

Ohh and a load of stock orders but that probably doenst count now :rofl:


----------



## xerinx

Ahhh but the wn is getting posted with stock! So it does!! hehehe


----------



## retromum1

Waiting on
Issy owl from C&C 
Issy monkeys from Jac
HL rainbow bedbug from kingdom of fluff
HL Ai2 VHC from Kingdom of fluff
4 customs HL Ai2 from Bonnie

I can't wait for my HL's


----------



## Laura12355

waiting on ...

Twilight BGv4
Blue minky WN
Issy minky baby blue circles (fingers xd that issys work for us :))
a new nappy bucket
fleece wipes


----------



## Pops

Just waiting on our 2 WN at the minute and have just recieved the email saying they were sent yesterday :yipee:

Guess who will be legging it (well, waddling!) downstairs on Monday when the Postie arrives :rofl:

xxx


----------



## Mynx

Oooo Pops hun, you must be getting excited now, just over a week to go (hopefully lol!) and you'll be able to fill all that lovely fluff with a cutie bum :D


----------



## becstar

Post round here is a joke. I ordered a book for husband's fathers' day gift on June 10th... and it arrived yesterday!!!! No explanation, nothing! It was postmarked June 10th so where the hell has it been??? I feel bad because the woman I bought it from refunded me, sent me a replacement and also gave me a voucher for a new book (from love2read.com, they're fab personalised story/photo books for kids) and she clearly had posted it on time... Stupid Royal Mail. 

I am waiting on 3 ebay cheapies from 97kgallery. The others have arrived promptly so I'm hopeful!


----------



## Pops

Mynx said:


> Oooo Pops hun, you must be getting excited now, just over a week to go (hopefully lol!) and you'll be able to fill all that lovely fluff with a cutie bum :D

I swear, I can not tell you how excited we are!!! We are in no way wishing away these last few precious hours, days and weeks of pregnancy but at the same time, we can not wait to have our Missy here with us :cloud9:

xxx


----------



## retromum1

retromum1 said:


> Waiting on
> Issy owl from C&C
> Issy monkeys from Jac
> HL rainbow bedbug from kingdom of fluff
> HL Ai2 VHC from Kingdom of fluff
> 4 customs HL Ai2 from Bonnie
> 
> I can't wait for my HL's

Whoops forgot 2 and just brought another 2 wn's! 

1 Superman OS
1 Owl Os from Aus
1 WNOS skulls
1 WNSS pirate 

I wish they would stop telling me they're going on holiday and are shutting it makes me panic! :rofl:


----------



## Lliena

I have ordered since last night:

5 itti bitti d'lish small
3 ittii bitti d'lish medium
1 WNOS custom
9 ebay cheapies

Cant wait to get the beginnings of my stash :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Char&Bump-x

I am waiting on 16 eBay cheapies and a WNOS which should be here this week cos she uploaded a pic of it on FB on friday! Can't wait!


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

Char&Bump-x said:


> I am waiting on 16 eBay cheapies and a WNOS which should be here this week cos she uploaded a pic of it on FB on friday! Can't wait!

Mines was on there too but i selected next day delivery so mine came saturday! :dance:

What one was yours they were all so pretty :cloud9: I love mine..


----------



## Char&Bump-x

It's in the bottom left corner, is pink with kyla at the top and princess in training underneath. I don't like the font very much but I chose it so can't complain lol. Just hope it looks better irl cos the rest is great! 

Which was yours? X


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

mines was the dino in the corner, kinda yellowy - has loads of dino toys etc and an adamosaurus door sign for his room with bed cover to match :cloud9:

aw thts adorable - i want a girl! girly fluff is so much prettier :haha: x


----------



## dougie

im waiting on 1 bambooty hooty booty, 1 itti in red and a starry green cheapie!
hurry up postie!

and now a slinky minki minty stripes with poppers :)


----------



## ThatGirl

im waiting on

swap nappies

mighty mouse fitted
2 hollow oak owls and ghmily
wahm dinos
bambinex btp
and wahm ducky print
christmas winnie the pooh pocket
another small winnie the pooh pocket


thats it i think


----------



## Pops

Somehow, and don't ask me how, I am waiting on:

1 small WN
1 leopard print Issy
1 Blossom BGV3
1 WNOS

Also got a Mutt on pre-order...

:blush:

xxx


----------



## retromum1

I wished I hadn't looked at the Issy thread as it made me log onto C&C and order another 3 Issy's!! Bob, jungle and cats so now waiting on. 

3 Issy's
Superman
Toy Story
4 HL
2 WNSS
1 WNOS
1 Wild Child Soaker
Spuggies wipes and liners

I think that's it


----------



## Lliena

Im waiting on:

wnos
ebay cheapies
leopard print UD
muttaqin preorder(this will be weeks but im well excited about the print :haha)

How the hell did I only get into this a week or so ago and already have nearly 27 nappies when my stash all comes? :blush:


----------



## ThatGirl

im waiting on ebay cheapy forgot that cant wait for my bob builder issy


----------



## x-li-x

im waiting on 
3 issys 
1 bb os
2 bg v4
1 ct

i cant wait, im like a school kid 

eta: oh and some spuggies and another issy now 
x


----------



## Laura12355

my ittis :) c'mon postie! x


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I'm waiting on

2 pop ins
2 cushies
1 issy
1mini lala
1 superman
Spuggies

Come on postie, the wait is killing me!


----------



## ThatGirl

today i got

pair of socks saying alfies first socks

swap nappies

2 Hollow oak owls one and ghmily 
bambineo birth to potty blue
wahm dinos one
wahm ducks one

waiting on

wrap from ebay
2 winnie pooh nappies from cnt
mighty mouse (swap nappy from cnt)
sponge bob ebay cheapie

thats it i thinks


----------



## xerinx

im not waiting on much really -

spiderman wnss
2x funky nappies
1x HL
minkee fabric x2 
Custom LLS


----------



## Pops

My small WN and WNOS arrived this morning - they are in the wash now :yipee:

xxx


----------



## letia659

Im waiting on my custom prestons pants 2 rumparooz, and his teething necklace! :)


----------



## Char&Bump-x

I missed my postman today but don't wanna go to the post office if it's not nappies :haha:


----------



## buttonnose82

waiting on 7 nappies :)


----------



## buttonnose82

i'm waiting on 

7 internet cheapies off a mummy on here
1 small bug fuzzi bunz off another forum
a PBPD & mutt off a mummy on here

and a mamas & papas baby carrier (until i finally decide which baby hawk i want lol) off a mummy on here!


----------



## CountingDown

I am waiting on an issy and a itti, hurry up postie!!


----------



## Mynx

I was waiting on a gorgeous dragonfly mutt and an amber teething necklace and both arrived while I was away and were waiting for me on the doormat when I got home :dance:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I love my postie. I'd been moaning for ages that he's rubbish but has now started leaving me my packages just by the front door when i'm not in. No more trips to the post office AND i can hide them from my mum :)

Just 2 BGs to arrive now!


----------



## mum 2 three

my new itti and ebay cheapie and 2 bg v3 and what ever else i buy tonight lol something pretty x x


----------



## retromum1

retromum1 said:


> I wished I hadn't looked at the Issy thread as it made me log onto C&C and order another 3 Issy's!! Bob, jungle and cats so now waiting on.
> 
> 3 Issy's
> Superman
> Toy Story
> 4 HL
> 2 WNSS
> 1 WNOS
> 1 Wild Child Soaker
> Spuggies wipes and liners
> 
> I think that's it

Got yesterday 
Superman nappy
Wild Child soaker

Today 
3 Issy's 
Spuggies wipes and liners

Still waiting on 
4 HL
3 WN's - 2 photographed so will be posted on Monday :happydance:
Toy story
Camper van


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I'm waiting on one HH in Blue Hibiscus!
https://www.easyclothdiaper.com/prodimages/thumbs/blue_hibiscus.jpg


----------



## ThatGirl

im waiting on

CT blue camo
slinki minki blue camo
mommys touch btp aio
starbunz cow pocket
happy heinys pocket
sponge bob ebay cheapie

and 5 swaps nappies x


----------



## buttonnose82

I am waiting on

1 small bug fuzzi bunz off another forum
a PBPD & mutt off a mummy on here


----------



## Mynx

I'm waiting on : 

Dalmation BB (preloved)
Totsbots Easyfit v2 cherrylicious (preloved)
Pink Spots on Choc BBOS (preloved)
Pink Spots on Choc Issy (preloved - my first ever Issy!!)

:dance:


----------



## nicholatmn

I finally decided to add color to my stash as of yesterday...

So I am currently waiting on 6 Tiny Tush's one Size :)

https://www.tinytush.com/assets/images/tinytushtrim/snap-group-onesize.jpg 

We're getting yellow, purple, blue, brown, orange and green!

:happydance:


...and also 12 white ones. :rofl: I can't stop buying white ones.


----------



## ThatGirl

waiting on

camo tushie
camo slinki minki
happy heinys pocket small
mommys touch aio
starbunz cow
2 x brightbots cotton nappies
UD snowman
bamboo pop in
UD space
ebay cheapie

and swaps

bamboo pop in
ebay cheapie
minki flippa
tush
and about 4 others just cant remember what haha x


----------



## x-li-x

I'm only waiting on a bb os
Then non nappy wise I'm waiting on a toy for callie and some more baby legs, then logans new bed that keeps getting delayed every week and is starting to drive me insane


----------



## buttonnose82

I am waiting on a mutt & PBPD from Katy then thats it until baby arrives and I can buy either girlie or boy nappies!


----------



## ThatGirl

postie brought me

Blue camo slinki minki
blue camo CT
happy heinys
starbunz pocket
mommys touch aio

swap nappies

thirsties xs fitted
tush
puddlekins
piddle poddle ai2
and another ai2

none nappy

xmas presents for kids and home safety set


----------



## Dopeyjopey

BGs!! Been waiting on 3 for ages now :(


----------



## dougie

today, the real easy that i won from babykind came! :D
i got a medium, LO is about 18lbs and it looked rather huge but it fits him nicely, and is still really quite slim fitting, taking into account its size!

totally chuffed!


----------



## ThatGirl

i have a parcel to collect but still waiting on

Bob issy from oz
2 bright bots cotton nappies
bob builder wrap
UD snowman
UD space
bamboo pop in
JR
funky pocket nappy
ebay cheapie
teletubbies wahm


swaps

swaddlebees pocket
rumperooz
pocket bots
minki flippa


thats it i think


----------



## ThatGirl

after been awake half night with heartburn that even gaviscon is not working mr postie cheered me up abit

i got

2 bright bots fitteds
bamboo pop in
UD space
funky nappy
bob issy

swaps
rumperooz 
swaddlebees pocket

:)


----------



## letia659

:yipee: my custom prestons pants is coming today!!:yipee: I cant wait for the mailman to get here!!! been waiting on it for over a month!!


----------



## Mynx

My postman is useless!!! I'm still waiting for ... 

2 WNOS
1 GroVia
1 BBOS
:hissy:


----------



## Rach28

I'm waiting for:

Green Owl Issy 
3 large Itti's
1 giraffe cheapy
2 fleece saokers

Mr Postman delivered me 2 pumpkin pants soakers this morning :happydance:


----------



## Mynx

Mynx said:


> My postman is useless!!! I'm still waiting for ...
> 
> 2 WNOS
> 1 GroVia
> 1 BBOS
> :hissy:

Both WNOS and the GroVia arrived just now, wooohooo! :happydance:

Just waiting on the Cow BBOS now :D


----------



## ThatGirl

waiting on

sponge bob ebay cheapie
bob builder wrap

swaps
3 tots bots rainbow bamboozles sz 2
pocket bot
bambooty zoom zoom large
magical BBH med
cushie tushie ladybird
UD tiger print med
Piddle poddle
WNai2 cow print
minki flippa nappy
thats it i think


----------



## mum 2 three

Waiting on large ittis red and black and my fab black and pink skulls wet bag off jac x x x


----------



## Rach28

mum 2 three said:


> Waiting on large ittis red and black and my fab black and pink skulls wet bag off jac x x x

Ooooo thats just reminded me, I ordered 2 wetbags from Jac aswell!!

:happydance:


----------



## mum 2 three

I can't wait to get mine if I get on ok il order the other sizes in same aswell but I've not ever had a wet at yet so will see x x


----------



## sarah0108

im waiting on some ebay cheapies and some rainbow babylegs :happydance:

recieved my wraps this morning although maxes are too big :cry:! i thought he was a big baby :( now i need to find some size small wraps or possibly newborn!! ahh x


----------



## sarah0108

oh and a wetbag! x


----------



## Rach28

Mr Postman brought me:

2 fleece soakers
1 Green Owls Issy :happydance:

Waiting on:

3 itti's
1 giraffe pocket
2 snazzy bagz wet bags


----------



## sahara

3 issys,
superbaby nappy
Royal blue AIO itti
Fleece soaker
cheeky wipes
Cushie tushie bee


----------



## Mynx

Mynx said:


> Mynx said:
> 
> 
> My postman is useless!!! I'm still waiting for ...
> 
> 2 WNOS
> 1 GroVia
> 1 BBOS
> :hissy:
> 
> Both WNOS and the GroVia arrived just now, wooohooo! :happydance:
> 
> Just waiting on the Cow BBOS now :DClick to expand...

Woohoo I got my Cow BBOS this morning :dance: 

I have no more fluffies coming to me now :( I need to go and buy some... hmmmm Blueberry Onesize or Totsbots EasyFits v2?! Decisions!!!


----------



## dougie

my last cheapy came today!

now just waiting on a hootybooty!

then for the tutto to be released so i can have some of them!!


----------



## ThatGirl

mr postie brought me ladybirth ct today :)


----------



## Lliena

Im waiting for Small wraps,and sio inserts today! Hurry up Mr Postman! :D


----------



## Rach28

Did you get the monkey and heart print nappy lilena? :flower:

I'm waiting on:
3 Itti's
giraffe cheapy
Baby Beehind
2 wetbags from Jac
1 handy manny wetbag :thumbup:


----------



## Lliena

Rach28 said:


> Did you get the monkey and heart print nappy lilena? :flower:
> 
> I'm waiting on:
> 3 Itti's
> giraffe cheapy
> Baby Beehind
> 2 wetbags from Jac
> 1 handy manny wetbag :thumbup:

I did thank you :D


----------



## ThatGirl

postie brought me swaps nappies

3 tots rainbow bamboozles sz 2
BBH magical in med
minki flippa
wnai2 cow print
piddle poddle
UD tiger print :D


----------



## buttonnose82

thatgirl, i would love to see your nappy stash, your always waiting on a huge list hehe!


----------



## celine

Mr Postie hurry up! I want my
3 itti's (chocolate, ivory & turquoise)
BBOS (blue choc dot)
2 CT (rocket & blue camo)
and some bamboo wipes too!


----------



## xerinx

Im waiting on-
2 mutts
2 dnfs
1 gurilla fluff
2 wraps
1 HL

Lots of fabrics ect for work too!


----------



## Rach28

3 large Itti's and a giraffe pocket from Katy 

Monkey Minkee Issy from CNT

2 Baby Beehinds in Canary Yellow from Bibsnbots

Come on Postie :thumbup:


----------



## Lliena

I have been so bad this week! Im waiting on:

7bg v3's from cnt
2 bg flips from cnt
4 small bg's 
leopard small bbss
upsy daisy medium
large custom eli monster print from Jac

:blush: :haha: :blush:


----------



## Mynx

I have no fluff coming this week... or next... I'm saving myself now for the Baby Show :rofl:


----------



## Eala

I'm looking forward to:

My DuoLogic 2 carseat from Sweden! :dance:
2 Minky Issys (cats & penguins) from C&C
2 Itti AIOs from the lovely x-li-x :D
1 Itti Tutto :blush:

Here's hoping I get them all before we go away on Friday :dance:


----------



## MandaAnda

Got my new Cushies off ebay, my new ebay cheapie off the lovely Lliena.

But, Mr Postie, where are my:
2 Pop-Ins
Spuggies wipes and liners
nursing necklace and bracelet

Honestly, all sent on Wednesday, and today's post has already been! Now I have to wait until Monday. Less than a week into cloth, and I'm already stalking the postie!


----------



## MandaAnda

_BBh Magic All in Dew_ being sent tomorrow (preloved) on the advice of some of you lovely ladies. Really need a good night nappy, so I'm hoping this and the awaited Pop-In (I need to get a booster maybe) will do the trick!


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

2 pop ins
2 fleece wraps (granted I just bought one there the now :haha:)

hurry postie :)


----------



## sahara

4 baby blush nappies
2 ebay cheapies
5 cheapie baby legs
boosters and inserts
2 wn one preloved the other my design

I need to sell some nappies i have way too many


----------



## lynnikins

i have 4 FB's in the post coming and got to go to the post office myself too


----------



## sahara

Just posted off all my sold nappies :thumbup:


----------



## nervouspains

Please bring me my 3 ittis of SnettyB and 2 from Arcanegirl!!
And my stuff from Kittykins & personlised WN!!! 
And leg warmers! xxx


----------



## ThatGirl

my bob builder wrap bought of cnt never recieved asked for proof of postage, said they'd refund a week ago recieved non of them... NOT HAPPY!!!
bits my sister bought for alfie
personalised keep sake box i won for alfie at tommy auction x


----------



## MandaAnda

Now just the Magic-All and a dummy clip I won on the Spuggies auction.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Im waiting on a wnnn and some huggles night nappies...I think thats it :lol:


----------



## MandaAnda

How could I forget?! The x16 nappy deal from 97kgallery on e-bay!


----------



## rainyday

Waiting for my two itti's sio from here....
... And an itti, motherease bamboo, (for nights), and some wraps from kittykins!
Yey!! Stalking mr postie every day this week in hope...:happydance:


----------



## mandarhino

Umm 3x babylegs from a Hong Kong ebay seller, 3 WNOS, WN reusable wipes, a personalised Snunkie Christmas stocking, some toy boxes & tights super cheap from Verbaudet thanks to a code off here plus some other stuff that I can't remember.


----------



## xerinx

Im waiting on

2 cushies
some obv wipes
loads ofphotos
some pjs for lo
And a new mei tei :D


----------



## lynnikins

just the fuzzibunz and a cot mattress coming in my post


----------



## Mynx

Waiting for my custom WNOS ... altho it'll be a couple of weeks I'm waiting on that one! :haha:


----------



## Lliena

Mynx said:


> Waiting for my custom WNOS ... altho it'll be a couple of weeks I'm waiting on that one! :haha:

Snap!

Also waiting for:

Custom wetbag from Erin
Mei tai
Moby wrap
3 zinnia bgv3
1 blossom bgv3

:happydance:


----------



## xerinx

Lliena said:


> Mynx said:
> 
> 
> Waiting for my custom WNOS ... altho it'll be a couple of weeks I'm waiting on that one! :haha:
> 
> Snap!
> 
> Also waiting for:
> 
> Custom wetbag from Erin
> Mei tai
> Moby wrap
> 3 zinnia bgv3
> 1 blossom bgv3
> 
> :happydance:Click to expand...


Your wetbag is sewn it just needs assembling!! Should have it posted out friday for you (logan allowing!!)


----------



## Lliena

Yey thanks hun :D


----------



## lynnikins

lynnikins said:


> just the fuzzibunz and a cot mattress coming in my post

Ok now im waiting on the nappy i just won on ebay but that will be about 3wks in coming once payment clears lol


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

2 flip cover and 2 organic and 2 SD inserts
1 paw fleece wrap and wetbag from snetty
Blue camo BB from sahara...
And 2 LL boosters from sarah

Think thats all.

C'mon postie :winkwink:


----------



## Hen

My Raspberry Truffle BBOS aplix which I bought brand new. I can't wait to stroke it's yummy softness!!! Then that's it, I'm on a nappy ban!!! I can only buy stuff if I can sell stuff :)


----------



## MandaAnda

x16 e-bay cheapies
x1 BBh Magic-All in latte
x2 Pop-In night boosters from Close Parent
x5 Pop-Ins off CNT
x2 Pop-Ins with night boosters off Mynx here
x2 Easy Peasy hemp boosters from CNT
x1 personalised dummy clip won in a charity auction
x1 musical star that projects shapes on the ceiling for LO
a new car seat for LO (sale online at Halfords this weekend)
a new fob watch and pocket calculator for work

Now, I _must_ stop! (But I've found a pretty first Christmas bauble!!!)

ETA: Spoke too soon! Lady postie just brought my night boosters. Mmmm, soft and pretty. But I'd better pre-wash!


----------



## rainyday

Waiting on 2 itty's from thechaosisnotmex, c'mon postie, I'm dying to get them on his bum!!!
Had the kittykins order - yey! Now got enough motherease for night and an extra wrap for when **sigh** OH forgets to reuse the other 2 and puts it straight in the wetbag!!


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

Blue_bumpkin said:


> 2 flip cover and 2 organic and 2 SD inserts
> 1 paw fleece wrap and wetbag from snetty
> Blue camo BB from sahara...
> And 2 LL boosters from sarah
> 
> Think thats all.
> 
> C'mon postie :winkwink:

Got my BBOS, fleece wrap and wetbag.

Still waiting on flips and LL boosters :coffee:

ETA: Thank you sahara and snetty :flower:


----------



## Mynx

Woohoo I'm waiting for fluff!! :happydance:

Rumparooz from Sugapuff
2 Totsbots pockets from Rach28

And of course my custom WNOS :D Still a good week or so before I can expect this one to be done!! 

:happydance:


----------



## lynnikins

my fuzzibunz arrived now just waiting on my ebaycheapie and the darn cot mattress


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

lynnikins said:


> my fuzzibunz arrived now just waiting on my ebaycheapie and the darn cot mattress

Oooh how are you finding the FB? Im in two minds about whether or not to get one :flower:


----------



## lynnikins

mine are preloved without the original inserts dam CNT lol but love the ease of them but i need to get some better inserts lol mircofibre really doesnt last Nate well


----------



## nicholatmn

I'm waiting on 3 BBs... Cow, Mint Patty and Jaguar. :rofl:


----------



## MandaAnda

nicholatmn said:


> I'm waiting on 3 BBs... Cow, Mint Patty and Jaguar. :rofl:

At least it's not cow patty! :mamafy::laugh2:


----------



## Mynx

MandaAnda said:


> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> I'm waiting on 3 BBs... Cow, Mint Patty and Jaguar. :rofl:
> 
> At least it's not cow patty! :mamafy::laugh2:Click to expand...


:rofl:
I read it as that :dohh:


----------



## nicholatmn

Mynx said:


> MandaAnda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> I'm waiting on 3 BBs... Cow, Mint Patty and Jaguar. :rofl:
> 
> At least it's not cow patty! :mamafy::laugh2:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> I read it as that :dohh:Click to expand...

:rofl: I guess I should have put it in a better order! :dohh:


----------



## Mynx

I've been naughty and bought 2 more fluffies lol! 

So now I'm waiting on 

Rumparooz from Sugapuff
2 Totsbots pockets from Rach28
2 Totsbots Easyfits v1 from Jetters 

I love expecting fluff, it's so exciting!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Eala

I'm eagerly waiting for that gorgeous HL AI2 from Rachel on here :D I'm very disappointed that no-one else bought it to save me from the temptation :rofl:


----------



## Mynx

Eala said:


> I'm eagerly waiting for that gorgeous HL AI2 from Rachel on here :D *I'm very disappointed that no-one else bought it to save me from the temptation* :rofl:

It was obviously destined to be yours then hun ;)


----------



## Lliena

I did have it pending but I decided not to go for it as Avalon wont fit in it for ages and I wanted to save the money towards pretties that fit now :)

Im waiting on:

Wetbag from Erin
Kooky minilala I swapped with Thatgirl
Rumaprooz lux from sugarpuff
Medium AI2 wn from mummymi
6 flip inserts from cnt
2 zinnia bgv3 from cnt
Custom medium WN 

:happydance:


----------



## Eala

Mynx said:


> Eala said:
> 
> 
> I'm eagerly waiting for that gorgeous HL AI2 from Rachel on here :D *I'm very disappointed that no-one else bought it to save me from the temptation* :rofl:
> 
> It was obviously destined to be yours then hun ;)Click to expand...

Must be :rofl: I purposely didn't ask for it for AGES, to try and give someone else a chance :blush:


----------



## Mynx

Lliena said:


> I did have it pending but I decided not to go for it as Avalon wont fit in it for ages and I wanted to save the money towards pretties that fit now :)
> 
> Im waiting on:
> 
> Wetbag from Erin
> Kooky minilala I swapped with Thatgirl
> *Rumaprooz lux from sugarpuff*
> Medium AI2 wn from mummymi
> 6 flip inserts from cnt
> 2 zinnia bgv3 from cnt
> Custom medium WN
> 
> :happydance:

Lol you got the other one! :haha: We'll have to make sure the girls are wearing them when we meet up at the Baby Show ;)


----------



## Lliena

Mynx said:


> Lliena said:
> 
> 
> I did have it pending but I decided not to go for it as Avalon wont fit in it for ages and I wanted to save the money towards pretties that fit now :)
> 
> Im waiting on:
> 
> Wetbag from Erin
> Kooky minilala I swapped with Thatgirl
> *Rumaprooz lux from sugarpuff*
> Medium AI2 wn from mummymi
> 6 flip inserts from cnt
> 2 zinnia bgv3 from cnt
> Custom medium WN
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> Lol you got the other one! :haha: We'll have to make sure the girls are wearing them when we meet up at the Baby Show ;)Click to expand...

I did and ooh good plan! :D


----------



## xerinx

Promise the wetbag will be finished today and posted weds for you hun.. with everything thats gone on i havent bee in a great mood to sew! Sorry hun!! xxx


----------



## Lliena

Its fine hun dont worry :hugs:


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

Im waiting on.. Fleece soaker and tots bots bamboozle :thumbup:

Now I have to be a good girl and no more spending!! :sulk:


----------



## Mynx

Blue_bumpkin said:


> Im waiting on.. Fleece soaker and tots bots bamboozle :thumbup:
> 
> *Now I have to be a good girl and no more spending!!* :sulk:

Lol same here ;)


----------



## Mynx

Mynx said:


> I've been naughty and bought 2 more fluffies lol!
> 
> So now I'm waiting on
> 
> Rumparooz from Sugapuff
> 2 Totsbots pockets from Rach28
> 2 Totsbots Easyfits v1 from Jetters
> 
> I love expecting fluff, it's so exciting!!!! :happydance:

I've been very naughty again.... bought 2 more preloveds last night! 

So now I am expecting...

Rumparooz from Sugapuff
2 Totsbots pockets from Rach28
2 Totsbots Easyfits v1 from Jetters 
WNOS from Hen
Mini Lala (yay!) from Sjbno1

Hey girls, you gotta stop selling your cute girlie fluff, it's bad for my bank balance :rofl:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

my first post in here:)
this is exciting!

I am waiting for.

a few e bay cheapies.
3 Bamboozles from Tots Bots
2 wraps.
2 yellow and a orange sweet baby doll
1 aqua wonderoo
4 itti bitti's


I cant wait tp get them and start Lyrik in full time fluff:)


----------



## lynnikins

hun if you like the wonderoo then im selling a V1 in Red atm


----------



## tannembaum

I want my Issy bears!! I have cherries and tumble roses coming my way!! Hoping they come soon...couldn't wait for normal post so I paid for 1st class :happydance:


----------



## sugarpuff

Mynx and Lliena your rumparooz were posted yesterday :flower:


----------



## Mynx

:happydance:


----------



## rainyday

Still waiting on 2 itti's... But don't think that Mr Postie is going to bring them.:cry:


----------



## ThatGirl

waiting on

free teenyfit
lollipop PNG from cnt
small fuzzi from cnt
wahm minki from cnt
wonderworks from cnt
pack 5 teenyfit brights
6 bamboo pop ins off ebay
5 small fleece liners

thats it i think


----------



## lynnikins

im waiting on a pony print from Mynx and a WN insert, i think thats all lol at least till i buy some others


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

do you get mail on a bank holiday??


----------



## lynnikins

not normally but its not a bank holiday


----------



## Eala

It is in Scotland.


----------



## nicholatmn

I'm waiting for a few nappies from etsy.com

Cupcake Pocket Diaper
Froggie AIO
Ooga Booga Pocket Diaper 
Ooga Booga Diaper Cover
Animal Minky Pocket Diaper

and a Moby-D Wrap Style Baby Carrier :happydance:


----------



## pandv

My first post here :thumbup:

I'm currently waiting for 
5 ebay cheapies
a poshbugs nappy 
a pocketbots from Sahara
a medela swing which I had to order because they want my hired pump back

I'm sure I'll be adding more as the week goes on


----------



## jessabella

Im waiting impatiently for...

6 BG 
1 BG organic
1 BG AIO
2 BG flips
4 itti bitt d'lish (pink, purple, lilic, jade)
1 leopard BB
1 pop in.....edit make that 3 pop ins
1 mini lala
and 9 animal print ebay cheapies...which will probably take FOREVER!


and lets not mention the babylegs, boosters and inserts im waiting on...
I think I will be stuck with my eye out the window all week for the postman!!


----------



## jms895

I am waiting for:

3 x WNNN
2 x WNOS
1 x BG Organic
1 x Pop in
1 x FLIP and insert
1 x Ebay cheapie 

:dohh:


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

3 wonderoos
1 tots bots fitted
1 fleece soaker

Thats it. Good girl this week :haha:


----------



## jms895

When does the free teenyfit offer run too?

I am selling some nappies if anyone wants? :D


----------



## Callie-xoxox

my first post in here
this is exciting!

I am waiting for.

12x e bay cheapies.
3x Bamboozles from Tots Bots
2x wraps.
2 yellow and a orange sweet baby doll
1x aqua wonderoo
8x itti bitti's


I cant wait to get them and start Lyrik in full time fluff

still Waiting Lets hope they come this week:)


----------



## Mynx

No fluff for me this week :( All the parcels I was waiting on have arrived now (thanks to the girls who sent them!) and I just dont have the funds this week to order anymore... so no more selling any lovely girlie ones plz!!!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Mynx said:


> No fluff for me this week :( All the parcels I was waiting on have arrived now (thanks to the girls who sent them!) and I just dont have the funds this week to order anymore... so no more selling any lovely girlie ones plz!!!

my thoughts too!
I CANT spend anymore till i get all the ones I am waiting for!


----------



## rainyday

Dear Mr Postie... I've been VERY naughty.... 

2 pairs boy leggings, one from china, (it'll be a long wait!)
Replacement buggy hood
Replacement buggy wheel (must've been a Fri pm jobby!)
Little roo comforter, (spare!!)
SNOOPY (!!) poshbugs 
Full sleeve bibs for BLW

AND still waiting, (rather unhopefully) for 2 itti's..

(If anyone wants some lilac wonderoos v1 I may be selling!)


----------



## tannembaum

I'm waiting for -
Hahtuvahullu Birds (not sure if thats the _offical_ name)
CT cupcakes from Mynx :)
And a pink/lavender spots Blueberry


----------



## lynnikins

just the one ebaycheapie preloved by Evie ( from Mynx )
thats it this week but should have a few next week after payday


----------



## xerinx

im not waiting on much now :(

2 wnss
2 ebay cheapies
a door plaque
and a custom t shirt for logan 

give me until the weekend and the list will be much longer!!


----------



## dougie

im waiting on one of the new issys from C&C and a bambooty but they are taking forever :/ they usually are really speedy :( hope they avent gotten lost


----------



## pandv

I'm building my stash so have been buying quite a bit this week

7 ebay cheapies
a poshbugs nappy 
a pocketbots from Sahara
2 x itti SIOs
2 x fuzzi bunz
a medela swing which I had to order because they want my hired pump back

13 nappies should be enough to get me started. Hmmm unlucky number maybe I should buy 1 more :rofl:


----------



## dougie

dougie said:


> im waiting on one of the new issys from C&C and a bambooty but they are taking forever :/ they usually are really speedy :( hope they avent gotten lost

still waiting :( its been 8 days since the dispatch email now 
booooo

has anyone else recieved issys bought the night they launched the new ones?


----------



## Lliena

If you email Alix im sure she will double check on the order for you and see if they have been posted hun :)

Im waiting for:

1custom wn
1 wnos
1 poshbugs
1 ebay cheapy
2 issys from oz
2 wn wraps from cnt
1 puddlekins night nappy

:blush:


----------



## Mynx

For any of the girls waiting for nappies from me (apart from Tannenbaum-I'll be posting it out tomorrow morning now I'm afraid, I'm sorry! Evie's not been well the last few days) I just wondered if you'd received them yet? x


----------



## dougie

my parcels came!
the royal mail parcel man came late (he usually always comes before 9am!)
bringing my nappies and my mam babywearing cover which is absolutely fab
will try it out later (its abit chilly and raining) and let you ladies know how i got on ut so far i think its a fab bit of kit! really cosy and soft and warm


----------



## pandv

dougie said:


> my parcels came!
> the royal mail parcel man came late (he usually always comes before 9am!)
> bringing my nappies and my mam babywearing cover which is absolutely fab
> will try it out later (its abit chilly and raining) and let you ladies know how i got on ut so far i think its a fab bit of kit! really cosy and soft and warm

Yay

My postie came this morning and brought my medela swing (the box stinks - obv was a smokers house) and my pocketbot from Sahara so I have my first piece of fluff :happydance:


----------



## tannembaum

dougie said:


> dougie said:
> 
> 
> im waiting on one of the new issys from C&C and a bambooty but they are taking forever :/ they usually are really speedy :( hope they avent gotten lost
> 
> still waiting :( its been 8 days since the dispatch email now
> booooo
> 
> has anyone else recieved issys bought the night they launched the new ones?Click to expand...

i got mine two days later, i paid for first class post though as i coulnt wait


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

Where is my freedom rs!!! :hissy:


----------



## dougie

are you still waiting on that blue bumpkin?

have you got in touch with them? its been ages!


----------



## ThatGirl

waiting for 
disney cars greenkids
6 bamboo pop ins
5 bbos
8 med sio ittis
2 large sio ittis
5 teenyfit brights 
free teenyfit
6 small sio ittis when i paid for them
itti bright small
GM the one sio

thats it i thinks


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

dougie said:


> are you still waiting on that blue bumpkin?
> 
> have you got in touch with them? its been ages!

i know! it was apparently sent last monday and still nothing so I opened a dispute and still waiting to hear.

im so angry as i cant even aford another til i get a refund :(


----------



## mandarhino

2 Ebay cheapies to try out as possible nursery nappy
4 Issy Bears
5 WNOS
1 Poshbugs nappy
1 Pumpkin Pants soaker
1 Pop-In bamboo insert
2 lots of WN wipes
1 Blueberry insert

Umm that's quite a lot. :blush:

I've got 18 nappies to sell but haven't had chance to get organised yet.


----------



## mandarhino

dougie said:


> dougie said:
> 
> 
> im waiting on one of the new issys from C&C and a bambooty but they are taking forever :/ they usually are really speedy :( hope they avent gotten lost
> 
> still waiting :( its been 8 days since the dispatch email now
> booooo
> 
> has anyone else recieved issys bought the night they launched the new ones?Click to expand...

I received them last Thursday I think, possibly Wednesday. So yes they definitely should have arrived.


----------



## jms895

Still waiting for 8 nappies!


----------



## jessabella

still waiting for 16 nappies, 3 flip inserts, and babylegs! :brat:


----------



## mommy43

everything :(
nappies (lots of) boosters bag liners 
all i have is a bucket n net bag lol ooh & some boosters i brought today 
the rest in all at one stage or another in the postage system
sigh........ maybe tomorrow


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I am waiting for.

12x e bay cheapies.
*3x Bamboozles from Tots Bots
2x wraps.*
2 yellow and a orange sweet baby doll
1x aqua wonderoo
8x itti bitti's


I cant wait to get them and start Lyrik in full time fluff

still Waiting Lets hope they come this week


*3x Bamboozles from Tots Bots
2x wraps.* Got these today:):):)
thanks Emma:wohoo:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I'm currently waiting on
1x pre-loved HH (old style) with DUCKS :D
1x Calico Baby pocket in Lizard print
1x Better Bums Red/Orange Minky


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Croc-O-Dile said:


> I'm currently waiting on
> 1x pre-loved HH (old style) with DUCKS :D
> 1x Calico Baby pocket in Lizard print
> *1x Better Bums Red/Orange Minky*

Is that one your fist minky??
what site do you order form?
I need a US site the shipping from the UK is going to kill me!


----------



## pandv

I think my poshbugs arrived this morning. I had a card from the postie when I got back from my breastfeeding group. I have to wait 2 hours to go and collect it (about 1/2 an hour left lol).


----------



## jms895

:rofl: how exciting!


----------



## mommy43

pandv i got my poshbugs x3 this morning they are gorgeous 
also got some tots bots x6
wraps x3
cheapies x6
cushie tushie
bet the postman hated me today n i got more to come 

i have fluff:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## pandv

Yay it arrived

https://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc216/pandv_2000/30-09-2010154854.jpg

Bad picture - taken with my phone

So now I am waiting for 

7 x ebay cheapies
2 x ittis
2 x fuzzi bunz
cheeky wipes

I'm tempted to see if there are any poshbugs left though - this is gorgeous (so soft - I want to use it on my bum lol)


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Well I got something in the mail but i have to wait til
TOMORROW to pick it up :(
I know its a parcel but i just dont know who its from!
I will pick it up tomorrow:)


----------



## Lliena

Callie-xoxox said:


> Well I got something in the mail but i have to wait til
> TOMORROW to pick it up :(
> I know its a parcel but i just dont know who its from!
> I will pick it up tomorrow:)

ooh might be your ittis! :D


----------



## jms895

Got 5 nappies todayYAY!!

And my sling Lliena! Confused.com! Caine seems to like it but he is squashing my bump! :rofl:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Lliena said:


> Callie-xoxox said:
> 
> 
> Well I got something in the mail but i have to wait til
> TOMORROW to pick it up :(
> I know its a parcel but i just dont know who its from!
> I will pick it up tomorrow:)
> 
> ooh might be your ittis! :DClick to expand...

I hope so!
I cant wait to get them!


----------



## Lliena

jms895 said:


> Got 5 nappies todayYAY!!
> 
> And my sling Lliena! Confused.com! Caine seems to like it but he is squashing my bump! :rofl:

Yey! It took me a few goes to work it out lol! Its good though isnt it?


----------



## jms895

Yes its good but I need to practice with a doll I think as Caine is way tooooo heavy whilst I am pregnant!! But he keeps wantning to get back in :rofl:


----------



## Lliena

Yeah I practised with a teddy before I put Avalon in it :rofl:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I am waiting for.

12x e bay cheapies.
3x Bamboozles from Tots Bots
2x wraps.
2 yellow and a orange sweet baby doll
1x aqua wonderoo
4x itti bitti's from Emma
4x ittis from Pops.


I cant wait to get them and start Lyrik in full time fluff

still Waiting Lets hope they come THIS WEEK!

Got my ittis!!!!!! I am over the moon! they are soo cute!
Emma is so sweet she even put in a Birthday card:)
xxxx


----------



## MandaAnda

I neeeed my e-bay cheapies! I ordered them 12th September and get all sad when I see that the postie doesn't have a parcel. Hurry, nappies!


----------



## jms895

Still waiting for 2 Wee notions and an ebay cheapie! 

2 pair pumpkin pants

BBOS

:blush:


----------



## Mynx

Waiting on 

Totsbots Easyfit v1 - preloved
Custom WNOS - New
Giraffe BBOS - Preloved
Mini Lala - Preloved

I'm so naughty, I said I wasnt gonna get any for the next couple of weeks but you naughty ladies tempted me! Who am I to say no?!? :rofl:


----------



## Lliena

I can make you both feel better and say Im waiting for:

1 wnos
1 wn custom m
2 poshbugs
1 puddlekins night nappy preloved
1 baby beehinds bamboo preloved
1 bbos cow preloved
1 wn skull m preloved
1 wn m wrap preloved
1 pumpkin pants soaker
1 ebay chepay
2 issys 
1 ud wrap

:blush: :blush: :rofl:

I have sold a lot of stuff though to be able to get these, my stash at the min is jsut my bg's and flips :)


----------



## mandarhino

Ok after deliveries yesterday and today I'm waiting for 
20 WN wipes
5 WNOS 
1 Patootie (Etsy)
1 Poshbugs
1 Issy Bear
2 Ebay cheapies

Now that my washing machine is fixed and working well I can ready more nappies for sale. My stash is undergoing a turnover and I'm in the awkward in between stage.


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

i just want my sling :cry:


----------



## jms895

:rofl: we are so bad! My OH and mum think I am really crackers :dohh:


----------



## xerinx

ok am waiting on-

a tumble drier
ellaroo wrap
poncho
3 weenotions
1 mutt
1 nappy ive forgot what!!
1 cushie
wooly wash and lanolin

today i picked up 5 cushies and 3 issys and received one wn!

think thats it at the moment but i could be wrong!!


----------



## Seity

I'm waiting on a new sling.


----------



## Callie-xoxox

MandaAnda said:


> I neeeed my e-bay cheapies! I ordered them 12th September and get all sad when I see that the postie doesn't have a parcel. Hurry, nappies!

I got mine today! I ordered them On the 10th and I got them today!
I hope they come for you soon!

Tomorrow is going to be Lyriks first FULL day in cloth:)


----------



## nicholatmn

I'm still waiting on 2 pocket diapers, a homemade moby d style wrap, and momma cloths :)


----------



## Mynx

Mynx said:


> Waiting on
> 
> Totsbots Easyfit v1 - preloved
> Custom WNOS - New
> *Giraffe BBOS - Preloved*
> Mini Lala - Preloved
> 
> I'm so naughty, I said I wasnt gonna get any for the next couple of weeks but you naughty ladies tempted me! Who am I to say no?!? :rofl:

Lol it wasnt a Giraffe BBOS, it's a Giraffe Velboa WNOS. And I received it this morning, thanks Jetters hun, it's absolutely gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## lynnikins

Ok it will be 

2 WWNN
2 Bambinex
1 GK

when its next posting day. and now i go off to get me a job lol..... unless anyone is looking for 0-9month boys clothes or sleepsuits/jackets/sleepingbags/socks shoesetc... if i can selll all that i might get away with not getting a job this month


----------



## jms895

Still waiting for a monsters WNNN new
Custom toxic/radioactive WNOS new
2 x pumpkin pants
BBOS preloved
ebay cheapie


----------



## jms895

Mynx said:


> Mynx said:
> 
> 
> Waiting on
> 
> Totsbots Easyfit v1 - preloved
> Custom WNOS - New
> *Giraffe BBOS - Preloved*
> Mini Lala - Preloved
> 
> I'm so naughty, I said I wasnt gonna get any for the next couple of weeks but you naughty ladies tempted me! Who am I to say no?!? :rofl:
> 
> Lol it wasnt a Giraffe BBOS, it's a Giraffe Velboa WNOS. And I received it this morning, thanks Jetters hun, it's absolutely gorgeous :thumbup:Click to expand...

Oooh thats sounds nice, bet its lovely! x


----------



## ThatGirl

waiting on fillyourpants order

20 bg aio different sizes
2 cushie tushies 

other orders

ebay
5 teenyfit brights
6 bamboo pop ins
10 sio ittis 8 med 2 large

from here wnos
and another one

from bumfluffbabies
itti aio bundle sz small in 10 ittis, wet bag wipes and tea tree oil

also my free teenyfit


----------



## jms895

Not many then ThatGirl!?
We should organise a Nappucine, I am only down the road from you!


----------



## Mynx

jms895 said:


> Mynx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mynx said:
> 
> 
> Waiting on
> 
> Totsbots Easyfit v1 - preloved
> Custom WNOS - New
> *Giraffe BBOS - Preloved*
> Mini Lala - Preloved
> 
> I'm so naughty, I said I wasnt gonna get any for the next couple of weeks but you naughty ladies tempted me! Who am I to say no?!? :rofl:
> 
> Lol it wasnt a Giraffe BBOS, it's a Giraffe Velboa WNOS. And I received it this morning, thanks Jetters hun, it's absolutely gorgeous :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh thats sounds nice, bet its lovely! xClick to expand...

It is lovely :cloud9: I'll be taking a pic of it when I put it on her tomorrow me thinks!


----------



## jms895

Cool :D

Caine just filled his CT Giraffe with the biggest poo ever!! He not been for a few days and did one even my two dogs who sh*t like donkeys would be proud of :dohh:


----------



## ThatGirl

jms895 said:


> Not many then ThatGirl!?
> We should organise a Nappucine, I am only down the road from you!

hehe why not

i have just ordered

2 issys
tiger itti 
pack jacksons reece wipes
and mini booster for itti from c&c

and from weenotions i have ordered

2 custom nappies for alfie
2 inserts
5 fairy hammocks for me

so i got lots to look forward to x


----------



## Mynx

jms895 said:


> Cool :D
> 
> Caine just filled his CT Giraffe with the biggest poo ever!! He not been for a few days and did one even my two dogs who sh*t like donkeys would be proud of :dohh:

:rofl:


----------



## mandarhino

ThatGirl said:


> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> Not many then ThatGirl!?
> We should organise a Nappucine, I am only down the road from you!
> 
> hehe why not
> 
> i have just ordered
> 
> 2 issys
> tiger itti
> pack jacksons reece wipes
> and mini booster for itti from c&c
> 
> and from weenotions i have ordered
> 
> 2 custom nappies for alfie
> 2 inserts
> 5 fairy hammocks for me
> 
> so i got lots to look forward to xClick to expand...

Have you tried the WN fairy hammocks before? I'm really curious about them. Just bought a mooncup to try but was wondering whether I should get some as backup. 

I'm still adjusting to the having my period back phase. It only came back when she was 13 months old which was much later than I expected. Not going to complain though!


----------



## jms895

No fluffy post today - its Sunday :cry:


----------



## xerinx

mandarhino said:


> ThatGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> Not many then ThatGirl!?
> We should organise a Nappucine, I am only down the road from you!
> 
> hehe why not
> 
> i have just ordered
> 
> 2 issys
> tiger itti
> pack jacksons reece wipes
> and mini booster for itti from c&c
> 
> and from weenotions i have ordered
> 
> 2 custom nappies for alfie
> 2 inserts
> 5 fairy hammocks for me
> 
> so i got lots to look forward to xClick to expand...
> 
> Have you tried the WN fairy hammocks before? I'm really curious about them. Just bought a mooncup to try but was wondering whether I should get some as backup.
> 
> I'm still adjusting to the having my period back phase. It only came back when she was 13 months old which was much later than I expected. Not going to complain though!Click to expand...


Ive used fairy hammocks but i found they werent absorbant enough for me :( So i made my own!!


----------



## mandarhino

Sadly my sewing skills aren't up to scratch. :nope:


----------



## Heidi

BLW- Gill Ripley book and our Beco Gemini!!! :happydance::happydance: so excited!


----------



## jms895

I am thinking of ordering some more CP pop ins I bought one last week pre loved and quite likies :D

Love the BG organic but they take so freakin long to dry its a joke :dohh:


----------



## Eala

Hoping for some fluff mail this week! I know my order from C&C has been dispatched :D I got a reply from Heather (Poshbugs) about my custom, the guy who made up the embroidery design hadn't sent her the colour charts :dohh: She should have them soon, so fingers crossed I'll have the nappy before Christmas :rofl: Got a custom WN in the works too, can't wait! :D


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

Eala said:


> Hoping for some fluff mail this week! I know my order from C&C has been dispatched :D I got a reply from Heather (Poshbugs) about my custom, the guy who made up the embroidery design hadn't sent her the colour charts :dohh: She should have them soon, so fingers crossed I'll have the nappy before Christmas :rofl: Got a custom WN in the works too, can't wait! :D

theres nothing more exciting than a perfectly wrapped c&c package!

btw ive still no sling :cry:


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

I have just ordered my fuzzibunzs one size :happydance: I'm very excited and wish I'd done it earlier but those explosive poos scared me too much :haha:


----------



## jms895

:rofl: you bunch of junkies :haha:


----------



## tannembaum

i'm waiting for my ct cupcakes from mynx, one flip outter, two flip inserts and my tutu wetbag! hoping to get them all by the end of the week! i'm too excited! lol!


----------



## rainyday

rainyday said:


> Dear Mr Postie... I've been VERY naughty....
> 
> 2 pairs boy leggings, one from china, (it'll be a long wait!)
> Replacement buggy hood
> Replacement buggy wheel (must've been a Fri pm jobby!)
> Little roo comforter, (spare!!)
> SNOOPY (!!) poshbugs
> Full sleeve bibs for BLW
> 
> AND still waiting, (rather unhopefully) for 2 itti's..
> 
> (If anyone wants some lilac wonderoos v1 I may be selling!)

Poshbugs has arrived and is lovely!!
Bibs arrived...
Now also waiting on some fleecy waterproofs, waterproof booties and mittens! Getting ready for winter babywearing lol!


----------



## jms895

I want my WNNN and WNOS! :(


----------



## mandarhino

rainyday said:


> rainyday said:
> 
> 
> Dear Mr Postie... I've been VERY naughty....
> 
> 2 pairs boy leggings, one from china, (it'll be a long wait!)
> Replacement buggy hood
> Replacement buggy wheel (must've been a Fri pm jobby!)
> Little roo comforter, (spare!!)
> SNOOPY (!!) poshbugs
> Full sleeve bibs for BLW
> 
> AND still waiting, (rather unhopefully) for 2 itti's..
> 
> (If anyone wants some lilac wonderoos v1 I may be selling!)
> 
> Poshbugs has arrived and is lovely!!
> Bibs arrived...
> Now also waiting on some fleecy waterproofs, waterproof booties and mittens! Getting ready for winter babywearing lol!Click to expand...

What one did you get (Poshbugs)? Was it a pocket or AI2? I think mine is an AI2 and am curious to see what it is like. Got response from Heather that it was late arriving as she needed to add additional snaps to it and it got mislaid under a pile of stuff. She's posting today apparently. 

I'm also waiting for a buggy liner from her but she's announced the week's orders and my name is not among them. :nope: Was originally supposed to be made up on the Wednesday but I guess she is running late again. I'm not going to get any use out of it as it is already footmuff weather. Won't get an airing till next Spring. :cry:

Issy inserts take ages to dry! I have some washed on Friday night and the night ones still aren't dry! I know things are damp right now but that's crazy. I wish I had a dryer (or central heating that I knew how to turn on). Thank goodness my husband comes back tonight and he can show me how to work the system. (We've already been living here since May, I'm not a total dunce normally).


----------



## Lliena

I want my Wn custom and my Wnos!! They should both be coming this week or next hopefully! Waiting for lots of other stuff too. My poshbugs is hopefully being made up this week as she said she tends to wait till she has a few nappies to do then spend an afternoon sewing them all up :happydance:


----------



## jms895

mandarhino said:


> rainyday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rainyday said:
> 
> 
> Dear Mr Postie... I've been VERY naughty....
> 
> 2 pairs boy leggings, one from china, (it'll be a long wait!)
> Replacement buggy hood
> Replacement buggy wheel (must've been a Fri pm jobby!)
> Little roo comforter, (spare!!)
> SNOOPY (!!) poshbugs
> Full sleeve bibs for BLW
> 
> AND still waiting, (rather unhopefully) for 2 itti's..
> 
> (If anyone wants some lilac wonderoos v1 I may be selling!)
> 
> Poshbugs has arrived and is lovely!!
> Bibs arrived...
> Now also waiting on some fleecy waterproofs, waterproof booties and mittens! Getting ready for winter babywearing lol!Click to expand...
> 
> What one did you get (Poshbugs)? Was it a pocket or AI2? I think mine is an AI2 and am curious to see what it is like. Got response from Heather that it was late arriving as she needed to add additional snaps to it and it got mislaid under a pile of stuff. She's posting today apparently.
> 
> I'm also waiting for a buggy liner from her but she's announced the week's orders and my name is not among them. :nope: Was originally supposed to be made up on the Wednesday but I guess she is running late again. I'm not going to get any use out of it as it is already footmuff weather. Won't get an airing till next Spring. :cry:
> 
> Issy inserts take ages to dry! I have some washed on Friday night and the night ones still aren't dry! I know things are damp right now but that's crazy. I wish I had a dryer (or central heating that I knew how to turn on). Thank goodness my husband comes back tonight and he can show me how to work the system. (We've already been living here since May, I'm not a total dunce normally).Click to expand...

:rofl: yes the issys are a mare as are the BG organic :dohh: Dreading winter drying as I am such a scrooge and dont wanna use heating. I use the log burner :D


----------



## lynnikins

im dreading gettign things dry too as this flat almost seems damp when its cold which isnt great for drying nappys i gues its the old windows that open from top or bottom which once you open from the top are a PITA to close properly again so we always have a slight cold draft


----------



## jms895

Lyyn, nappies were posted this morning xx


----------



## xerinx

jms got the cushie thankyou hun :D

waiting on 

1 custom wnnl
1 custom wnai2
1 custom wnss
ellaroo wrap
poncho
space invaders top (for logan)
wool wash and lanolin
1 mutt
1 other nappy ive forgotton what it was!

Think thats all for now! I picked up 4 cushies and 3 issys last friday at a nappicino :D


----------



## lynnikins

thanks hun


----------



## jms895

I really want to go to a nappucino, none round here i dont think :(

Thanks Erin!

I am now awaiting:

WNNN Monsters
WNOS Toxic biohazard custom
WNNN Ooga
Ebay cheapie
BBOS
BGv3
Pack of terry nappies


----------



## Eala

jms - got the Itti AIO this morning, thanks very much hun! :)


----------



## jms895

Good good x


----------



## jessabella

urgggggggggggggg Im still waiting!!!:hissy::mail:


----------



## lynnikins

ive got my fingers crossed for fluffy post


----------



## jms895

Still waiting here too :(


----------



## xerinx

My new wrap came this morning :D Its gorgeous!! Shame nothing else came though!


----------



## jms895

Jessabella just realised we are due same day!


----------



## mandarhino

No post today! Why oh why?


----------



## nicholatmn

I'm still waiting on...

2 pocket diapers from etsy...
6 ebay cheapies
homemade moby d wrap 

I should have had all but the 6 ebay cheapies by now :(


----------



## dougie

im waiting on a custom WN...
i want it noooooow! i dont think it will be started until next week so got to sit tight!

a bambooty zoomzoom and a pair of boots for me :) 
hopefully the above will be here tomorrow or thursday


----------



## lynnikins

no fluffy post today :(


----------



## jms895

Nope only junk mail for me too :dohh:


----------



## nervouspains

Im waiting for 4 cheapies! Hurry up! Iv been waiting 10 days so far... xx


----------



## Eala

My custom WNOS has been posted :dance:

Just the Poshbugs to go now, hopefully that won't be too much longer, as I am SO excited about it :blush:


----------



## jessabella

ooooo jms ..we can be bump buddies....
how exciting for us...having early year babies!! I really want her to arrive just before christmas..like a few days!:haha:


ps..anyone know how long does the ebay cheapies usually take..I ordered from 97k


----------



## jms895

Jessabella I am thinking bang on time for me or a couple of days early! Hopefully the little monsters wont ruin Xmas dinner :haha:


----------



## Mynx

jessabella said:


> ooooo jms ..we can be bump buddies....
> how exciting for us...having early year babies!! I really want her to arrive just before christmas..like a few days!:haha:
> 
> 
> *ps..anyone know how long does the ebay cheapies usually take..I ordered from 97k*

Mine took around 12 days to arrive. How long have you been waiting?


----------



## MandaAnda

jessabella said:


> anyone know how long does the ebay cheapies usually take..I ordered from 97k

Got mine today (05/10) and ordered them 12/09, so mine took a good while. Great communication from the seller though - they contacted me two days ago to see if I got them.


----------



## sahara

my 2 custom WNOS - one if which is my halloween one *squeeeeeeeeeeee*


----------



## Lliena

Im waiting for my other wnos too and I made a halloween one :happydance: Should be next week I reckon!


----------



## sahara

leo is asleep - do i wake him and go to mum and toddler or let him sleep and stalk the postie lol


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

wheres my f*cking sling?!!!

:cry:


----------



## sahara

Noooooooooo they didn't come - I am gutted I am sooo excited about these and I always post them 1st class :cry:

Plus I am sorting a stash picture and I wanted to include them


----------



## tannembaum

tannembaum said:


> i'm waiting for my ct cupcakes from mynx, one flip outter, two flip inserts and my tutu wetbag! hoping to get them all by the end of the week! i'm too excited! lol!

Yay got them all!!! BUT I'm not due a nappy wash till at least tomorrow, so I can't pre wash :cry:


----------



## jms895

Still waiting for WNOS, WNNN x 2 here! And bloody ebay cheapie and BBOS! :dohh:


----------



## lynnikins

yay one of my wnnn and the bambinex have arrived yay oh and some earrings i won in a facebook auction, thats one chrismtas present brought for 99p:thumbup: i love facebook auctions


----------



## jessabella

Mynx said:


> jessabella said:
> 
> 
> ooooo jms ..we can be bump buddies....
> how exciting for us...having early year babies!! I really want her to arrive just before christmas..like a few days!:haha:
> 
> 
> *ps..anyone know how long does the ebay cheapies usually take..I ordered from 97k*
> 
> Mine took around 12 days to arrive. How long have you been waiting?Click to expand...

I ordered on 25th sept...
So its been 11 days...well only 8 working days though:dohh:


----------



## mandarhino

Where is the postie? I am expecting many packages and will be very annoyed if nothing comes today.


----------



## Hen

I want my BBSS to arrive. it's been nearly 2 weeks since I bought them off CNT. beginning to get a bit worried :(


----------



## tannembaum

Hen said:


> I want my BBSS to arrive. it's been nearly 2 weeks since I bought them off CNT. beginning to get a bit worried :(

I would be too!! Has it been posted??


----------



## Hen

She originally said she'd post it the next day, it hadn't arrived a week later so I chased it and she said she was really sorry but hadn't had a chance to get to the post office, and she'd put in in the post that day (last friday) first class. admittedly the postie hasn't been yet today but I would have expected them to be here by yesterday at the latest tbh. If they haven't arrived today then I'll have to chase her again *sigh*


----------



## Arcanegirl

A Lakeland Airer :lol:


----------



## jms895

I got my newborn moon and stars staccinator today :cloud9: and bambooty zoom zoom and pack of newborn prefolds :) HELP WITH THE FOLDS SOMEONE :haha:


----------



## mandarhino

I got a Lakeland Airer but not the fancy one. Only got Spuggies liners today. Where or where are my nappies?


----------



## jessabella

I got cushie tushie ladibird and bee today...I THINK IM IN LOVE!:cloud9:


----------



## Lliena

Did you get the mini lala from me hun and the bbss?


----------



## Hen

Postie's been and no nappies :( Where are they??!!


----------



## mandarhino

2nd postie finally came. :happydance: Got 5 Issy Bears including a preloved one from Jetters as well as a preloved WNNN. The WNNN is a lovely purple colour, grape aid I think. All in the wash now. 

Still waiting on my Poshbugs, an Etsy nappy, 5 WNOS, a preloved MonkeySnuggles and some Blueberry OS inserts off CNT. Oh and 2 Ebay cheapies that I'm now regretting buying. May sell them on once they arrive. 

On the upside I've now sold 15 of my other nappies so at least I'm making a bit of room for all my new nappies. :blush:


----------



## Eala

My custom WNOS arrived!!! :dance: Thanks so much AG, it's gorgeous, can't wait to put LO in it :D

Just my Poshbugs to go now :)


----------



## Mynx

Lliena, my MLL came this afternoon! Thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## Lliena

Yey glad it got there ok!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Yay i saw the fb pics :D


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

Dont suppose any of you ladies have a wrap I could borrow or pref buy? I posted in wanted but nothing yet.

Not too expensive please.


----------



## Lliena

Someone is selling a ring sling for £20 in the buy and sell hun x


----------



## jessabella

ohhhhhh yes...
I love the bbss...
the mini lala is lovely too..but must admit not my fave...it is very pretty and I will be putting it to good use!! tee hee..whever i get a baby!!:haha:

Im wishing mr postie would accidently send me more cushie tushie, Wee Notions and BBSS...and then just say oh well it has your addresss on them!!:haha::haha::haha:



Lliena said:


> Did you get the mini lala from me hun and the bbss?


----------



## jessabella

I wish I could post a wanted in the buy sell section but it wont let me :(


----------



## Eala

I think you need 3 months membership to post in there, Jessa :( One more month to go! :hugs:


----------



## jessabella

boooooooo they suck!! hahaah suppose hubby will be thankful


----------



## jms895

I still need my WNs!


----------



## jms895

jessabella said:


> I got cushie tushie ladibird and bee today...I THINK IM IN LOVE!:cloud9:

Awww I bet they are fab!! :D


----------



## Lliena

Im waiting just for my poshbugs,issys and wnos now.

Selling a night nappy in the selling thread too :)


----------



## jms895

I want to sell my flip and BG organics, just added a thread, just not using them!


----------



## nicholatmn

I got my sling! :D :D lol


----------



## tannembaum

Goodness, can't believe I'm posting in here again!! I'm doing pretty good for someone who has no money lol (thanks OH and mum :haha:)
I'm waiting on a MLL and bambooty strawberry :)


----------



## jms895

Postie been this morning and I was out! :dohh: so need to go PO to collect!


----------



## lynnikins

yay i got my Lrg WNNN and the GK thanks ladies


----------



## jessabella

got my ebay cheapies and babylegs today..yayaya exactly 10 days it was ..
now still waiting on other nappies I order on the same day! :( patience
oh and a new storage thingy I bought for nappies!! its now needed :haha:

Okay no one let me buy anything else! :blush: 

ps...
just bought and now waiting on
two baby grows from france, 3 flip inserts oh and 3 lovley BBSS!!
BUT THATS IT ....PROMISE!:haha::haha:


----------



## mandarhino

Got my preloved Blueberry inserts and Monkey Snuggle night nappy off CNT people. Still waiting for my Poshbugs one. :growlmad:

Got dispatch note for my Etsy one but that may take a while as she's in the States.


----------



## pandv

Got my CT and ittis from CNT. Just waiting for my ebay cheapies. I need to get some babylegs but will wait till we get back from hols now as it will be cutting it fine for them to get here before we go. I have 7 nappies now and 7 cheapies on the way so once they are pre-washed that should be enough to get me started and I will start adding to the stash gradually. Although.... I'm already discovering that some just don't work for us. Charlie is 13lb 7oz but I bought 2 med fuzzis and a medium pocketbots which I can't seem to get a good fit on at all - they seem small on his waist but baggy round the legs and he has really chunky thighs so I might have to sell those on and buy some more. The ittis are medium too so I'll have to see how I get on with those.


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

sling please... still :coffee:


----------



## lynnikins

pandv , just a note for you EJ is 23lbs and fits Large fuzzibunz now im so glad i didnt bother hunting down some MED preloved for him, they can be strange to get a good fit i found adding some boosting helped with the fit lol


----------



## pandv

I went for mediums because they are generally from about 15lb so thought he would still be a bit small for him but wow does he have a big belly! Even when he's not wearing them the snaps don't seem to sit right iykwim. I got the red and green daisies ones and DH is not too keen on them (too girly) so will probably be looking for new homes for them soon but will need to add to my stash a bit more first. I ordered my ebay nappies on the 27th so hopefully they will be here in the next couple of days then I can pre-wash and hopefully get C into full-time fluff (for a couple of weeks and back to disposables for hols)


----------



## jms895

Wow Lynn EJ weighs the same as Caine! What big boys you have - GOLD TOP MILK :cloud9:


----------



## Hen

my prefolds and bamboo terries from ebay arrived. she was so lovely she added some extra prefolds and 2 bambino mio wraps as well!! Quite looking forward to giving these a bash. Right now how do I fold a prefold!!!


----------



## lynnikins

Hen said:


> my prefolds and bamboo terries from ebay arrived. she was so lovely she added some extra prefolds and 2 bambino mio wraps as well!! Quite looking forward to giving these a bash. Right now how do I fold a prefold!!!

https://www.clothnappytree.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=58766

this is what you need hun most of these folds involve using a nippa or pins to fasten but give the best liquid poo catchment too

i often just pad fold them( newspaper fold ) and tuck them into my wrap often adding a microfibre cloth and liner as well


----------



## lynnikins

jms895 said:


> Wow Lynn EJ weighs the same as Caine! What big boys you have - GOLD TOP MILK :cloud9:

Ta hun lol, must be good stuff ive grown big boys on it hehehehe should start drinking it myself if it is so good :rofl:


----------



## tannembaum

tannembaum said:


> Goodness, can't believe I'm posting in here again!! I'm doing pretty good for someone who has no money lol (thanks OH and mum :haha:)
> I'm waiting on a MLL and bambooty strawberry :)

Eeek!! I'm also waiting for two medium itti's, one lilac the other pink spotty.
I had to admit to OH how much I've spent in two days!!


----------



## Mynx

Waiting on .... (altho I think there might be something else but I cant be sure :haha:) 

Mini Lala 
Babylegs
Cute Liners 


All are preloved :D I wanted to build my collection of MLL (I had just the one for ages lol!) and now I have 4 :happydance:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

*Not* so *patiently* Waiting for:
2x ebay cheapies one zebra! and one retro circles 
5x babylegs soo cute I cant wait for them
1x Itti from Bubbles.
1x itti from Eala
2x ittis and boosters from Twiglet
1x wet bag from ebay 
1x mei tai 
12x reusable wipes 
4x head hands
1x tutu Zebra and hot pink~

That is my list!


----------



## Eala

Your Itti was posted on Wednesday, Callie :) It was sent via Airmail, so hopefully it won't take too long to get to you :hugs: I put it as a gift on the customs sticker, and guessed at value at roughly $15 CA (no idea if that was right or not, I was put on the spot at the post office!) :blush: 

I'm waiting on my Poshbugs (getting done this weekend!) and another Cushie Tushie wetbag from C&C :)


----------



## jessabella

Eala said:
 

> Your Itti was posted on Wednesday, Callie :) It was sent via Airmail, so hopefully it won't take too long to get to you :hugs: I put it as a gift on the customs sticker, and guessed at value at roughly $15 CA (no idea if that was right or not, I was put on the spot at the post office!) :blush:
> 
> I'm waiting on my Poshbugs (getting done this weekend!) and another Cushie Tushie wetbag from C&C :)

That is right Eala...as long as its not worth more than 50 or so...she shouldnt have to pay customs!:hugs:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

It was 20$ 
But they wont care
I got stuff from china and it was a huge package and it was about 60$ and I did not have to pay duty
I cant wait to get the itti :):)


----------



## Eala

Aye, I didn't include the value of the postage though, so just tried to do a rough guestimate :rofl:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Oh yeah!
I forgot about postage Lol
So yeah about 15!
I guess this is what happens when its 3 am and I am still on BNB!


----------



## nicholatmn

I'm still waiting on 2 pocket diapers I got off etsy.
Also, my ebay cheapies... lol


----------



## lynnikins

im waiting on some nippas


----------



## jessabella

I got my small ittis today...so so cute and tiny!! I actaully love them more than I thought I would! also got some cute french babygrows I bought..now just waiting for one more babygrow and four blueberry smalls..then I have nothing to wait for ..boooo


----------



## Hen

I'm sure I've got *something* else I could sell you Jessabella!!!


----------



## Lliena

All items bought off me in past day or two have been posted about 10mins ago :D


----------



## jms895

Still waiting for:

WNOS custom
WNNN new
3 x Dream Dri preloved
1 ebay cheapie new
1 x ebay preloved

Got this morning an ooga booga WNNN med and BBOS Jade :D
1 x itti preloved


----------



## jessabella

muuhahhaha dont tempt me...you know what I like!!:blush:



Hen said:


> I'm sure I've got *something* else I could sell you Jessabella!!!


----------



## pandv

6 ebay cheapies arrived Saturday so I should just be waiting for 1 cheapie BUT my hand slipped and I bought 2 V2 Wonderoos yesterday - woops :blush:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Oh my hand seems to be slipping ALOT!
I said no more buying till next month
and Opps now i have 7 things coming!


----------



## tannembaum

tannembaum said:


> tannembaum said:
> 
> 
> Goodness, can't believe I'm posting in here again!! I'm doing pretty good for someone who has no money lol (thanks OH and mum :haha:)
> I'm waiting on a MLL and bambooty strawberry :)
> 
> Eeek!! I'm also waiting for two medium itti's, one lilac the other pink spotty.
> I had to admit to OH how much I've spent in two days!!Click to expand...

Lol also waiting on four pairs of baby legs


----------



## pandv

tannembaum said:


> tannembaum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tannembaum said:
> 
> 
> Goodness, can't believe I'm posting in here again!! I'm doing pretty good for someone who has no money lol (thanks OH and mum :haha:)
> I'm waiting on a MLL and bambooty strawberry :)
> 
> Eeek!! I'm also waiting for two medium itti's, one lilac the other pink spotty.
> I had to admit to OH how much I've spent in two days!!Click to expand...
> 
> Lol also waiting on four pairs of baby legsClick to expand...

Haha my DH has said no way is his son gonna wear babylegs. We shall see .....:winkwink:


----------



## jms895

Please bring my:

Ebay cheapies x 2
WNNN and WNOS custom
3 x close parent
Itti and wrap
BBOS


----------



## Lliena

Im waiting on 

stretchies from jetters
2poshbugs
2 ittys from oz
1 wnos
1 ebay cheapy

and a 2nd hand buggy I won on ebay last night as I realised my silvercross doesnt do rear facing when she outgrows the pram bit(which will be soon!) and theres no way I want her facing away from me being that young :)


----------



## jms895

I keep bidding on double buggies and losing :(


----------



## Lliena

Aah knew it was too good to be true the woman doesnt want to send it via courier even though I mesaged her and asked if it would be ok before the auction ended! Gah at least she is refunding me!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Itti SIO or AIO?
What one is better?
or easier?


----------



## jms895

I prefer SIO quicker drying but more faffing :)


----------



## xerinx

Waiting on 

9 wn's (dont ask me how that happened!!)
1 mutt
1 little kiwi
2 ebay cheapies
some tops for lil man 
2 pairs of longies
lanolin and wooly wash!


----------



## jess3012

I'm waiting for:
5 bg v3's
3 hemp liners
3 organic flip liners
And 2 washbags for a nappy bucket!

I know my postie and he keeps telling me off for all the parcels that keep arriving! lol
I'm sooo impatient!


----------



## tannembaum

No mail today :( not even letters!!


----------



## Mynx

I'm hoping Evie's second custom WNOS will arrive this week.. it's been 12 days since I ordered it and the last one came within that time :thumbup: 

Also wating on 2 preloved Totsbots, and a preloved Mini Lala.

Non nappy post, I'm waiting for Evie's new teething necklace.. I'm sure that the last one I got her (Ebay for a fiver) was probably plastic rather than real amber so I've ordered her a butterscotch one from Dino Daisy :D


----------



## Lliena

I doubt it will hun I ordered a wnos on 21st sept an still waiting for it :)


----------



## tannembaum

Yay the post man came!!! I have all my nappies :happydance:
Just waiting for the baby legs now!!

I have a new post man and he is lovely!! I had Elsie in my arms when I went to the door so he signed for me lol and he asked me what I would want him to do if I was ever out(he's obviously realised I get a LOT of parcels now lol) I suggested to leave it next door but I don't really know them and he said he could hang on to anything for me as he only lives in num 36 of my Rd!!


----------



## Mynx

Oh bummer :( Maybe next week then eh :lol: 
Ooo those liners arrived this morning, thanks hun :) 

And my preloved MLL arrived too :D


----------



## Lliena

glad they got there :D


----------



## Hen

My thirsties duo wraps arrived this morning along with a hemp prefold for them. Now waiting on:

2 med BBSS (not looking hopeful that they will appear but she has promised to refund, phew)
6 junior joy prefolds
3 issys from oz. should be shipped on 16th october, so fingers crossed they arrive about a week after that!!


----------



## jessabella

oh happy nappy day..I just got pretty BBSS, flip inserts and a french velour sleepsuit!...


----------



## pandv

All I got was a screw fix catalogue...... grrr


----------



## Lliena

Hen said:


> 3 issys from oz. should be shipped on 16th october, so fingers crossed they arrive about a week after that!!

:happydance::happydance:
Am so excited for these cant wait to get my Ariel issy :happydance::happydance:


----------



## tannembaum

pandv said:


> All I got was a screw fix catalogue...... grrr

:haha:


----------



## jess3012

Mynx said:


> I'm hoping Evie's second custom WNOS will arrive this week.. it's been 12 days since I ordered it and the last one came within that time :thumbup:
> 
> *Also wating on 2 preloved Totsbots*, and a preloved Mini Lala.
> 
> Non nappy post, I'm waiting for Evie's new teething necklace.. I'm sure that the last one I got her (Ebay for a fiver) was probably plastic rather than real amber so I've ordered her a butterscotch one from Dino Daisy :D

Posted them today hun x


----------



## Lliena

Lliena said:


> I doubt it will hun I ordered a wnos on 21st sept an still waiting for it :)


I said that this morning and guess what I just got....dispatch email woooooo!:happydance:


----------



## Mynx

jess_brown said:


> Mynx said:
> 
> 
> I'm hoping Evie's second custom WNOS will arrive this week.. it's been 12 days since I ordered it and the last one came within that time :thumbup:
> 
> *Also wating on 2 preloved Totsbots*, and a preloved Mini Lala.
> 
> Non nappy post, I'm waiting for Evie's new teething necklace.. I'm sure that the last one I got her (Ebay for a fiver) was probably plastic rather than real amber so I've ordered her a butterscotch one from Dino Daisy :D
> 
> Posted them today hun xClick to expand...

Lol thanks hun :happydance:


----------



## jms895

I got an itti and an ebay cheapie today.

I been waiting 3 weeks this week for my WNOS and WNNN! :(


----------



## ThatGirl

im now waiting on

free teenyfit still
dennis nappy from ct
wn orders

5 fairy hammocks
2 wnos amd 2 wnos customised for alfie
alfies halloween pocket nappy small ss and insert :)
x
thats all me thinks x


----------



## Lliena

jms895 said:


> I got an itti and an ebay cheapie today.
> 
> I been waiting 3 weeks this week for my WNOS and WNNN! :(

The wn's should come this week hun I ordered on 21st sept an got my dispatch email today :)


----------



## jms895

:wohoo:


----------



## Eala

Lliena - Is the NBC Poshbugs on FB yours? I didn't think that Avalon Grace was that common a name :rofl:

So excited, my Poshbugs custom is done :dance:


----------



## Lliena

omg I didnt know it was up!!!! Going to look now yes its mine!


----------



## Mynx

It's gorgeous hun!! I just checked it out myself lol!


----------



## Lliena

woo I LOVE it!! Which is yours Eala? x


----------



## jms895

I not odered a Poshbugs yet, still pondering!


----------



## jessabella

Im still waiting on 
3 Starbunz covers
3 small BG's


----------



## lynnikins

does callie have a PB on the way too Lryik isnt a common name and i spotted one on PB's page earlier


----------



## jessabella

I think Lyrik is become very popular later..I wanted that name but DH wouldnt hear it..I know two friends with that name so far, but then again I amungst alot of musicians so that might explain it! I love it!


----------



## Eala

Lliena - I'll post a pic of mine when it gets here ;)


----------



## Lliena

lynnikins said:


> does callie have a PB on the way too Lryik isnt a common name and i spotted one on PB's page earlier


Yeah she does that one is hers :D

Eala- cool :D


----------



## x-li-x

im waiting on a lilac itti,
a custom wn
and 2 preordered day issys 

x


----------



## nicholatmn

Still waiting on my two diapers from etsy, and 6 ebay cheapies... now 3 baby leg warmers as well lol


----------



## jms895

Missed postie today was out! :( Need to go PO tomorrow. Jetters will post your nappy tomorrow hun, sorry I only just got back from work :( :hugs:


----------



## nicholatmn

Mail came... nothing for me :cry:


----------



## Mynx

Recieved my 2 Totsbots today, thanks Jess Brown! :hugs:


----------



## lynnikins

didnt reccieve anything today lol but sorted the nappi nippas shes posting some more as they should have been here friday so must have gotten lost ( her words not mine )


----------



## Mynx

Mynx said:


> I'm hoping Evie's second custom WNOS will arrive this week.. it's been 12 days since I ordered it and the last one came within that time :thumbup:
> 
> Also wating on 2 preloved Totsbots, and a preloved Mini Lala.
> 
> Non nappy post, I'm waiting for Evie's new teething necklace.. I'm sure that the last one I got her (Ebay for a fiver) was probably plastic rather than real amber so I've ordered her a butterscotch one from Dino Daisy :D

Recieved the Totsbots but adding in Little Lamb Boosters lol!


----------



## jessabella

I got nothing...not even advertisments :cry:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Same! I got nothing!
I am expecting SOO Much this week 
With my luck its ALL going to come next week when I am out of the house
and cant sign for it and then will have to wait another week~


----------



## jessabella

yeah Im thinking it will come friday when im not home at at the stupid hospital! booo..heres to geting post tommorrow and thursday!! teee hee


----------



## jms895

Typical! :)


----------



## jess3012

thanks for letting me know mynx :hugs:
i'm still waiting on my 5 bg v3's!
the postie will probebly come today cos i'm going out!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

That ALWAYS happens to me.
like ALWAYS! I swear its going to happen tomorrow~


----------



## Mynx

It's always the way hun! I love my BGv3s! I have to boost them now because Evie has become a pretty heavy wetter but I still love them! :cloud9:


----------



## pandv

Yay I got some fluff :happydance: Two V2 Wonderoos arrived this morning - just waiting for my last ebay cheapie now.


----------



## xerinx

My postie brought me-

wooly wash & lanolin
5 wnss
1 mutt
1 kiwi flip
2 ff
1 longies
2 wnnl

Think hes been holding them all for the last week!!


----------



## jessabella

I THINK MY POSTMAN HATES ME~! i really think he does..maybe because I got packages everyday for nearly two weeks..maybe he has hidden all my mail...still nothing..an empty box..no deliveries..no advertisments..NOTHING! :cry:


----------



## jms895

Bahhhhh missed some wonderoos on CNT, think Lola Ann beat me to it! Anyone wanna sell me one!

Received today:

3 x Pop ins and boosters
1 x BBOS
1 x ebay cheapie
3 x cheapy fitted preloved from CNT
Loads of boosters
1 x Large Itti
3 x small wet bags
2 x wraps

:)

Just waiting for myh WNOS custom and WNNN now :)


----------



## jess3012

yey theyve come! My nice postie put them in a safe place for me cos i was out!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

jms895 said:


> Bahhhhh missed some wonderoos on CNT, think Lola Ann beat me to it! Anyone wanna sell me one!
> 
> Received today:
> 
> 3 x Pop ins and boosters
> 1 x BBOS
> 1 x ebay cheapie
> 3 x cheapy fitted preloved from CNT
> Loads of boosters
> 1 x Large Itti
> 3 x small wet bags
> 2 x wraps
> 
> :)
> 
> Just waiting for myh WNOS custom and WNNN now :)

I WISH! Thats soo much for one day~


----------



## jms895

Thats what I been waiting for ages tho!


----------



## mandarhino

No fluff this week so far but expecting a few to arrive by Friday/Saturday - 3 WNOS, 2 WNNNs, 1 Issy, maybe finally my Poshbugs, maybe 2 more preloved Issys that I'm waiting to hear about. 

I love the WNNN I have. It is a minky one and so soft. Does anyone have any of the bamboo ones? I just bought two and was hoping they felt as nice. 

After that I will be done until the new Issy minky or Blueberry prints become available.


----------



## Mynx

mandarhino said:


> No fluff this week so far but expecting a few to arrive by Friday/Saturday - 3 WNOS, 2 WNNNs, 1 Issy, maybe finally my Poshbugs, maybe 2 more preloved Issys that I'm waiting to hear about.
> 
> I love the WNNN I have. It is a minky one and so soft. Does anyone have any of the bamboo ones? I just bought two and was hoping they felt as nice.
> 
> After that I will be done until the new Issy minky or *Blueberry prints* become available.

Oh I definately gotta get me some of those when they come out!!


----------



## mandarhino

I know! They look great and I will justify it as I don't have any Blueberries as I always wanted one.


----------



## Mynx

I cant find any links to the new print pics :( Can anyone direct me there please! :hugs:


----------



## mandarhino

I just looked on their website and didn't see them there. Must be just on the Youtube video.


----------



## nicholatmn

Still no new diapers yet... but I sort of went from waiting on 8 to waiting on 12 :blush: :rofl:


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

My giraffe bubba moo from sahara that i just bought tonite! :haha:


----------



## jessabella

well I finally figured out the problem...I GOT MY POSTMAN REPLACED! :blush:
I made a complaint about two weeks about as the postman was getting lazy..when I started to order nappies they begain to come in everyday and he would leave my packages downstairs in the mail area..out in the open..even the ones that were recored and needed to be signed for. I was furious as I didnt want anyone to steal my nappies..so lodge a complaint after he did it for two weeks straight..everyday...and the royal mail sent me saying they will resolve the problem and to contact them if it isnt fixed within 7 days..well two days went by and I had NO mail..and today the new postman came to my door..introduced himself and gave me a package (3 small BG) :)
He told me that that he was reassigned as the old postman had some complaints :blush:


----------



## Lliena

Yey! They got there, your cover and the other 3 got sent first class this morning hun too :D


----------



## jessabella

thanks love..hope they show up tommorrow!! except I wont be in ..just remembered!! damn! :(


----------



## nicholatmn

:coffee: I'm still waiting on everything for me... except I bought a swing the other day and it came in... except no batteries. lol
I'm waiting on 12 diapers, 3 baby leg warmers now!


----------



## Mynx

This morning I recieved 2 preloved BBOS inserts and my Little Lamb boosters. I bought Large instead of the small ones and they're absolutely huge.. not sure if they'll fit in the pocket nappies that I have ... fingers crossed!


----------



## pandv

Still waiting for 1 ebay cheapie. I ordered 7 - 6 one day and the other the next. The 6 arrived on Saturday - no sign of the lonely one.


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I am still waiting for EVERYTHING!
I think my mail man hates our house or something:(


----------



## Callie-xoxox

*Not* so *patiently* Waiting for:
2x ebay cheapies one zebra! and one retro circles
5x babylegs soo cute I cant wait for them
1x Itti from Bubbles.
1x itti from Eala
2x ittis and boosters from Twiglet
1x wet bag from ebay
1x mei tai
12x reusable wipes
4x head hands
1x tutu Zebra and hot pink~
12x girly wipes
2x itti M from bubbles
2x BRAND NEW ittis from the itti store:)
2x mini boosters from the itti store.
1x pink itti M from hayley x
1x Mint itti M 

it keeps getting bigger and bigger but I am not getting anything:(

That is my list!


----------



## Eala

Jeepers, so much for the estimate of 5 days :( Really hope it gets to you soon! I did all the palava with having my address on the top left hand corner and everything (which apparently Canadian customs now demands!) so they shouldn't have any reason to refuse it!

I'm just waiting patiently for my Poshbugs custom :)

Oh, and I e-mailed C&C to see if they will be getting the BG prints in at any point :blush:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

They always say 5 days but its always longer~
Soon I hope :)


----------



## nicholatmn

Callie-xoxox said:


> *Not* so *patiently* Waiting for:
> 2x ebay cheapies one zebra! and one retro circles
> 5x babylegs soo cute I cant wait for them
> 1x Itti from Bubbles.
> 1x itti from Eala
> 2x ittis and boosters from Twiglet
> 1x wet bag from ebay
> 1x mei tai
> 12x reusable wipes
> 4x head hands
> 1x tutu Zebra and hot pink~
> 12x girly wipes
> 2x itti M from bubbles
> 2x BRAND NEW ittis from the itti store:)
> 2x mini boosters from the itti store.
> 1x pink itti M from hayley x
> 1x Mint itti M
> 
> it keeps getting bigger and bigger but I am not getting anything:(
> 
> That is my list!

:shock: Wow! I want a list like that! :rofl:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

HAHAHAHA that is like 3 weeks of nappy buying!
I am done now though!

Well if I ever get this things Lol


----------



## jms895

Still no WN for me! Thats 3 weeks now :(


----------



## jessabella

still waiting on:
3 Starbunz wraps
3 BG small
1 carseat cover in leopard....
Lliena is my new bestmate!! :rofl:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I love Lliena!
She is one of my *favorite* girls.


----------



## jms895

:sulk:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

And *You* too!
I have a *LOT* of favorites!
xxxxx


----------



## jms895

:smug: :rofl:


----------



## nicholatmn

:haha:


----------



## jms895

I am off away for weekend so dont spend too much money whilst I am gone ladies :haha:


----------



## jessabella

how could you not love jms...besides we have the same due date! :) have fun away!!


----------



## jms895

Thanks hun! Night ladies x


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I know your already gone but have funn~~~


----------



## Mynx

Have fun jms :D


----------



## Eala

Have fun jms!

Fingers crossed for Poshbugs post today (or this weekend)! I'm also waiting for my Quinny Zapp (which isn't fluff, but still baby-related). Oh, and we're going to look at new cars tomorrow or Sunday. Need all the luck in the world with that one /sigh.


----------



## Callie-xoxox

You get mail on the weekend??
If so I am packing Lyrik up and moving to the UK.
I dont get good nappies here or mail on weekends
Why should I stay!


----------



## Eala

We only get mail on Saturdays, not Sundays :)

I'll swap with you, if you like? I want to go back to Canada :rofl:


----------



## pandv

Haha we get mail on Saturday Callie but not Sunday


----------



## Lliena

jessabella said:


> still waiting on:
> 3 Starbunz wraps
> 3 BG small
> 1 carseat cover in leopard....
> Lliena is my new bestmate!! :rofl:




Callie-xoxox said:


> I love Lliena!
> She is one of my *favorite* girls.

:blush::blush::kiss:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I want mail 6 days a week!

But I guess its mail 5 days a week and sun
or
mail 6 days a week and no sun
I think I love the sum to much to leave.

Unless you guys get lots of fun! then I will trade any day~


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Lliena said:


> jessabella said:
> 
> 
> still waiting on:
> 3 Starbunz wraps
> 3 BG small
> 1 carseat cover in leopard....
> Lliena is my new bestmate!! :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Callie-xoxox said:
> 
> 
> I love Lliena!
> She is one of my *favorite* girls.Click to expand...
> 
> :blush::blush::kiss:Click to expand...


:cloud9:


----------



## Eala

We get sun :rofl: Just not as much as in Canada ;) Coz we're a temperate climate, we tend to have a small temperature swing (relative to Canada). Also means that there is the chance that the weather will be grey and miserable any time of the year. What I found (although I was in Quebec, not BC) is that it was either dry & cold or dry & warm, but very rarely drizzly. If it was going to rain, it rained like heck for a bit, then stopped again!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

In Bc its always wet.
its also known as some kind of rain forest.
from about October - May it rains ALL the time
Like right now its 2 am and I cant sleep cause I can hear the rain on my window:(

Uk better get ready for Lyrik and I~


----------



## nicholatmn

You could always move down to the US... we get mail on Saturdays lol


----------



## pandv

But we get a lot more holidays in the UK


----------



## jessabella

yeah...so true!! 

well I got my leopard carseat coversand small BG..
still no starbunz covers...which was hopping to get so i can take my stash photo! :(


----------



## lynnikins

i got my nippas at last lol gonna try one out on the next nappy change


----------



## mandarhino

A nappy I waited a month for is sadly not working out for me. Am so annoyed. It is really cute as well and I really wanted it to be a good fit. Another night nappy I tried I'm also not thrilled about and am thinking of selling on. I've had a lot of lunch recently with new to me nappies but guess it is running out. 

No mail today. I was expecting two WNNNs. Surely they must come tomorrow. Also was checking back on emails and the last two WNOS I ordered were ordered three weeks ago on this coming Monday. I'm hoping I'll get a despatch notice today.


----------



## Eala

Still waiting for my Poshbugs :cry: Really hoping it gets here soon!


----------



## Lliena

Yeah me too :(


----------



## nicholatmn

I got my mama cloths, breastpads and one diaper (an ooga booga one!! :yipee:). I'm still waiting on 6 ebay cheapies, 4 tiny tush diaper covers, and a canadian cloth cupcake diaper (etsy). :coffee:

I think customs might have held my cupcake diaper hostage :cry:


----------



## mandarhino

Hah. I've been waiting for my Poshbugs since Sept 25th! To be fair, Heather said she was going to do my buggy liner this week and I said to just send it with that - having already sent two previous reminders. However, no sign of the liner and still no nappy. Oh well. I've heard her stuff is worth waiting for but there's an awful lot of waiting involved.


----------



## jms895

I amback and my toxic WNOS custom is here :wohoo:


----------



## Eala

Mine was ordered on 14th September ;) To be fair, she had to go to a heck of a lot of hassle to get the embroidery I wanted. I know the embroidery has been done, so guess it's just the putting together bit, and then the posting :)


----------



## mandarhino

Mine was ready made though. Arcanegirl and some others bought ones at the same time and they've all had there ones for ages. Boo.


----------



## Eala

Eep. I suppose if she's hanging onto it to send with your liner that's the reason for the delay then?

Hope you get yours soon :hugs:


----------



## MissMamma

ooh please mr postie bring me my FIRST EVER coth nappies soon!
i just ordered my first bumgenius v4 and itti tutto :happydance: and i'm getting my pop in v3 from the shop tomorrow! i knew i was excited about using cloth but i didnt realise how much :blush:


----------



## ThatGirl

waiting on custom wn orders
colin the cow from holdens landing
c&c order giraffe ct, 2 issys one night one day , night bambooty and 2 boosters
pbpd nappy from cnt


----------



## Chasley

Mr Postie please bring me my ~ 
Rockin Green Nappy wash
My 5 Bambooty's
and my 2 ittis
I am so impaitent!


----------



## x-li-x

Am awaiting 
2 custom wnos- only just got invoice printed email so will be week or 2 yet
2 preordered day issys, eeyore n pooh and flutterby
And now thanks to the fabulous mynx a pink paisley issy ive been after for months 

Eta: oh n forgot Also a muttaqin in the pretty boho blossom.


----------



## xerinx

Only waiting on-

3 custom wn
instock wnnl
2 ebay cheapies


----------



## Callie-xoxox

This week I better get ALOT since I have been waiting soo nicely.


----------



## Mynx

I hope I get my WNOS this week!! Ooo and I nearly forgot! I have 2 Easyfits v2 coming too! 

(there's was alot of too/twos in that sentance!:haha:)


----------



## Eala

Toowhit, toowhoo? Now, if only one of those nappies has an owl on it, it'd be perfect :rofl:


----------



## Mynx

:haha:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Not so patiently Waiting for:
2x ebay cheapies one zebra! and one retro circles
5x babylegs soo cute I cant wait for them
1x Itti from Bubbles.
1x itti from Eala
2x ittis and boosters from Twiglet
1x wet bag from ebay
1x mei tai
12x reusable wipes
4x head hands
1x tutu Zebra and hot pink~
12x girly wipes
2x itti M from bubbles
2x BRAND NEW ittis from the itti store
2x mini boosters from the itti store.
1x pink itti M from hayley x
1x Mint itti M and snap in booster and SIO insert B.B
1x Leopard Nappy from Emma
2x itti M.


it keeps getting bigger and bigger but I am not getting anything

That is my list!

Got my zebra e bay cheapie and it looks VERY cheap I went with a different seller
And I think its to cheap Lol
And I also got
One Itti bitti Medium from BB with a booster and another SIO set!


----------



## nicholatmn

Callie-xoxox said:


> Not so patiently Waiting for:
> 2x ebay cheapies one zebra! and one retro circles
> 5x babylegs soo cute I cant wait for them
> 1x Itti from Bubbles.
> 1x itti from Eala
> 2x ittis and boosters from Twiglet
> 1x wet bag from ebay
> 1x mei tai
> 12x reusable wipes
> 4x head hands
> 1x tutu Zebra and hot pink~
> 12x girly wipes
> 2x itti M from bubbles
> 2x BRAND NEW ittis from the itti store
> 2x mini boosters from the itti store.
> 1x pink itti M from hayley x
> 1x Mint itti M and snap in booster and SIO insert B.B
> 1x Leopard Nappy from Emma
> 2x itti M.
> 
> 
> it keeps getting bigger and bigger but I am not getting anything
> 
> That is my list!
> 
> Got my zebra e bay cheapie and it looks VERY cheap I went with a different seller
> And I think its to cheap Lol
> And I also got
> One Itti bitti Medium from BB with a booster and another SIO set!

Who did you buy the ebay cheapies from? I'm waiting on 6 of them...


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I got one Zebra one ysterday
and I think the circle one is from bigbbabyboss.
I love gallery 97K but I love Zebra and the circle one I got for 0.01$


----------



## nicholatmn

Callie-xoxox said:


> I got one Zebra one ysterday
> and I think the circle one is from bigbbabyboss.
> I love gallery 97K but I love Zebra and the circle one I got for 0.01$

Is 97k good? That's where I got my 6 from...


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I LOVE them.
They are Great for the price.
I have 9 and love them.
even there insert is good.


----------



## nicholatmn

Callie-xoxox said:


> I LOVE them.
> They are Great for the price.
> I have 9 and love them.
> even there insert is good.

Awesome! I'm glad I ordered them then! Thank you! :)


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Today I got My Mei Tai. Its nice I love it~

And I got My Medium Strawberry Fields itti:)
My First "fun" itti:)


----------



## jms895

Got my Mutt and another Pop in today :) Still waiting for a few bits! :)

Off to London tomorrow for 2 days yay!!


----------



## Mynx

nicholatmn said:


> Callie-xoxox said:
> 
> 
> I LOVE them.
> They are Great for the price.
> I have 9 and love them.
> even there insert is good.
> 
> Awesome! I'm glad I ordered them then! Thank you! :)Click to expand...

Agreed, if you're gonna get Ebay cheapies then 97k Gallery are the best IMO. They come in such a large range of colours/patterns and are super soft even after umpteen washes. The inserts are pretty good too, but it's worth bearing in mind that you *might* have to boost them. I boost mine with Little Lamb bamboo boosters and I get an extra hour or so out of them :thumbup:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I find they are the best ebay cheapies for the price.
this new one I got from bigbabyboss SUCKS
its very cute but Lyrik pees once and its wet through to her clothes.

I am not OFFICIALLY on nappy BAN!

No one sell to me until i have EVERYTHING I have ordered.


----------



## nicholatmn

So um... any idea how to convince DH to let me buy more? Once these 6 come in, I'll have 41. lol! I want ittis and bumgeniuses...!!


----------



## jessabella

hahah Im thinking the same thing...I am at 50 at the moment and hubby said i have to wait till bub arrives if i want to buy more!! :(


----------



## nicholatmn

jessabella said:


> hahah Im thinking the same thing...I am at 50 at the moment and hubby said i have to wait till bub arrives if i want to buy more!! :(

Awww :) Say you need more gender neutral in case she turns out to be a boy lol!


----------



## jessabella

oooooooooooooo good one!! hahaha


----------



## MissMamma

say you need more just in case its twins! :D


----------



## nicholatmn

^^ I like that one too! :)


----------



## jessabella

now that one wouldnt work..considering after having surgery he saw the one in there like 10 times! hahaha also might cause a heart attack...wouldnt want a dead hubby now do we! hahaha


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Eala,
I got the itti today:)
:wohoo:


----------



## nervouspains

I am waiting on 3 cheapies! come onnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!


----------



## Mynx

Callie and x-Li-x, I posted your Issys this afternoon :) 
x-Li-x, I posted yours first class so it should be with you tomorrow or Friday at the latest. 
Callie, yours went first class standard airmail so god knows how long it'll take, hopefully not too long :hugs:


----------



## x-li-x

Oooo yay brilliant thanks mynx, so excited now. Will let you know when it arrives x


----------



## ThatGirl

waiting on collin the cow from HL
halloween nappy from WN
nappy from CNT
2 issys, bambooty and ct from c&c
two more custom wn i just ordered 
bbos from ebay


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I got my itti from Eala today:):)


----------



## ThatGirl

postie brought me

night bambooty in transport print
night issy in aqua
day issy, cant remember what print i got it blue with animals
giraffe ct
2 bambooty boosters from c&c


----------



## Eala

Callie-xoxox said:


> I got my itti from Eala today:):)


Phew!!! Yay!! Is everything ok with it? Are you happy? Please please let me know if there are any issues! Not that I'm anticipating any, I'm just a worrywort :rofl:


----------



## x-li-x

mynx the issy came today, its great thank u xx


----------



## tannembaum

Please bring me my eBay cheapies before I move house!
I'm waiting on babylegs and a giraffe nappy :)


----------



## Mynx

x-li-x said:


> mynx the issy came today, its great thank u xx

Glad it got there hun :) x


----------



## MissMamma

YAY! my nappies have all arrived :happydance:
i havent seen them yet tho coz they're locked in my mums house :cry:
i've got an itti tutto, pop in dream dri v3 and bumgenius v4...they're my trial nappies, whichever one we like best we're going to get the set. i just need a baby now!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Eala said:


> Callie-xoxox said:
> 
> 
> I got my itti from Eala today:):)
> 
> 
> Phew!!! Yay!! Is everything ok with it? Are you happy? Please please let me know if there are any issues! Not that I'm anticipating any, I'm just a worrywort :rofl:Click to expand...


Its great! Dont worry silly lady :)


----------



## jms895

I am doing quite well on my nappy ban :smug:


----------



## lynnikins

im waiting on 2 ellashouse fitteds now from CNT


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I got my baby legs today :)
they are soo cute
:wohoo:


----------



## jms895

:wohoo: Awww bet they are cute! I must order some to see what they are like :)


----------



## Callie-xoxox

They are great!
I will upload a picture:)


----------



## nicholatmn

Oh! Can't wait to see the babylegs :D


----------



## ThatGirl

waiting on

2 wn orders
colin cow from holdens landing
2 pockets of here
2 nappies from cnt 
minki wipes from nappies by minki
2 care bear issys one for me one for a friend
bbos minki in green camo


----------



## jess3012

I'm waiting for an itti and a WN!!
Carn't wait to try them out!


----------



## x-li-x

my 2 preordered day issy and my sio red itti came today

now waiting on

pink cherries day issy
sio itti, ivory,baby pink, fushia
2 custom wn
1 muttaqin preorder x


----------



## mandarhino

2 preloved day Issys
1 Poshbugs (now thinking this might be a good present for a friend)

that's probably the least amount of nappies I've been waiting for, for ages. I think I am near to approaching total stash happiness.


----------



## Mynx

mandarhino said:


> 2 preloved day Issys
> 1 Poshbugs (now thinking this might be a good present for a friend)
> 
> that's probably the least amount of nappies I've been waiting for, for ages. I think I am near to approaching total stash happiness.

You know something, I'm not far off myself! I never thought I'd ever say that either! Once I get the night nappies sorted and a couple more custom WN, then I'll be totally stash happy :D


----------



## nicholatmn

I don't think I'll ever reach total stash happiness :haha:


----------



## jms895

I am getting to be stash happy I think! Thank goodness! Tho I may change my mind when no 2 is here when I test out the other batch :)


----------



## Eala

I'm still waiting for my Poshbugs :( I know the embroidery was done a couple of weeks ago (same time as Lliena's) but I've not heard anything since. I know Heather has been ill... Do you think e-mailing her would be bad? I just want to know that it'll be done at some point. I paid for it back in mid-September! 

Ooh, and although it's not nappies, I have an order in with the lovely LittlePants for some more baby balm, some EcoEarth bamboo night pad things, and some wooool for my Mum to knit some longies! :D


----------



## xerinx

Im waiting on 
2 ebay cheapies
3 wn's that i had to send back :cry:
1 wnos

Thats all for now im pretty stash happy once these come!


----------



## Kaites

I was completely stash happy... and then LO grew :dohh:

Now awaiting 7 LG FBs :) I can't believe she's outgrown the OS already (so much for being btp!). 

Still need to work on a new nighttime solution, but I think that's going to involve me getting creative behind the sewing machine rather than doing more online shopping (I need to use up some OBV I ordered during my last online shopping fix).


----------



## lynnikins

katies, EJ is in LG FB lol on the tightest snaps but they fit Nate too and not even on the largest snaps they are great


----------



## jms895

Eala I would chase it up hun!


----------



## Mynx

jms895 said:


> Eala I would chase it up hun!

I would too.. over a month is an awful long time to wait when you've paid alot of money for something. That's kinda what's put me off ordering from the Poshbugs site. The waiting time! 
The WN wait is bad enough, I dont think I could contain myself if I had to wait longer than 3 weeks! :lol:


----------



## Lliena

Eala said:


> I'm still waiting for my Poshbugs :( I know the embroidery was done a couple of weeks ago (same time as Lliena's) but I've not heard anything since. I know Heather has been ill... Do you think e-mailing her would be bad? I just want to know that it'll be done at some point. I paid for it back in mid-September!
> 
> Ooh, and although it's not nappies, I have an order in with the lovely LittlePants for some more baby balm, some EcoEarth bamboo night pad things, and some wooool for my Mum to knit some longies! :D

Im messaging her too cos I paid at the same time and tbh the wait has been ages! If the embroidery was done surely it cant take that much time to sew up the nappies?


----------



## Eala

Thanks ladies, I think I'll send her a wee e-mail.

I do understand that she's a busy Mum and is ill just now, but I'd just like to know *some* kind of timescale :blush:


----------



## Kaites

lynnikins said:


> katies, EJ is in LG FB lol on the tightest snaps but they fit Nate too and not even on the largest snaps they are great

I'd been holding off upgrading to LG for as long as possible but I can barely get the poppers done up on the OS now (can't very well ask Emma to "suck it in while Mummy does up the diaper" :haha:). Looking at the size range on the large, I bet Emma could have fit them when she was EJ's age too. Yet another hidden cost of having a bigger baby that I hadn't anticipated :dohh:


----------



## mandarhino

mandarhino said:


> 2 preloved day Issys
> 1 Poshbugs (now thinking this might be a good present for a friend)
> 
> that's probably the least amount of nappies I've been waiting for, for ages. I think I am near to approaching total stash happiness.

Okay make that
2 preloved day Issys
2 preloved minky Issys
1 Poshbugs (possible present for friend shortly to launch into reusables)

I've found all the Issy patterns I want so I can stay off CNT, etc in the future.


----------



## Mynx

I'm waiting on .... 

Preloved -
3 Totsbots Nappies 
1 Totsbots fleece wrap
3 Motherease Wraps
3 Ella's House Bumhuggers

New - 
4 Ella's House Bumhuggers
2 Motherease Rikki Wraps 

Hopefully get them this week :happydance:


----------



## ThatGirl

my waiting list grew

2 wn orders
bbos of ebay
dream dris of cnt
2 pockets off here
bob pocket bot of cnt
christmasy one of cnt
swaps from cnt 2 cushies blue camo and dude working, weehugger and wnos
minki reusable wipes
cheeky wipes kit

thats it i thinks


----------



## Lliena

Im waiting for:

2 issys from oz order
2 poshbugs
1 medium bg
1 butterfly medium
1 itti wetbag (thanks Jetters :D)


----------



## jms895

Mynx said:


> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> Eala I would chase it up hun!
> 
> I would too.. over a month is an awful long time to wait when you've paid alot of money for something. That's kinda what's put me off ordering from the Poshbugs site. The waiting time!
> The WN wait is bad enough, I dont think I could contain myself if I had to wait longer than 3 weeks! :lol:Click to expand...


Yep its defo a long time to wait!
I am doing well and not bought anything for over a week :wohoo:


----------



## Mynx

Mynx said:


> I'm waiting on ....
> 
> Preloved -
> 3 Totsbots Nappies
> 1 Totsbots fleece wrap
> 3 Motherease Wraps
> 3 Ella's House Bumhuggers
> 
> New -
> 4 Ella's House Bumhuggers
> 2 Motherease Rikki Wraps
> 
> Hopefully get them this week :happydance:

My BumHuggers and wraps (new and preloved) arrive this morning :happydance: 

Still waiting on :
3 Totsbots Nappies 
1 Totsbots fleece wrap
3 Motherease Wraps


----------



## xerinx

My remade weenotions turned up this morning and they are fab :happydance:


----------



## tannembaum

I'm still waiting on ebay cheapy babylegs and a nappy

and a pre loved issy skulls (not very girly but it's a surprise for OH as he really wanted it when the new lot came through on C&C but I convinced him to get cherries :blush:)


----------



## Lliena

Lliena said:


> Im waiting for:
> 
> 2 issys from oz order
> 2 poshbugs
> 1 medium bg
> 1 butterfly medium
> 1 itti wetbag (thanks Jetters :D)

Now adding on 1 itti tutto from jetters, and 4 ebay cheapies I won after bidding on them whilst tipsy the other night :rofl:


----------



## tannembaum

tannembaum said:


> I'm still waiting on ebay cheapy babylegs and a nappy
> 
> and a pre loved issy skulls (not very girly but it's a surprise for OH as he really wanted it when the new lot came through on C&C but I convinced him to get cherries :blush:)

Ooops :dohh:
I also have an aio nappy and liners......and another issy (bees) coming my way!!

Its okay though as I'm currently £7 up on bits I'm selling on ebay :haha:



Oh and I have a Christmas present I need to pick up for Elsie :) its a LeapFrog Learn & Groove Activity Station :)


Such a busy shopping day, I'm supposed to be packing the house up for moving day on Friday :blush:


----------



## mandarhino

mandarhino said:


> mandarhino said:
> 
> 
> 2 preloved day Issys
> 1 Poshbugs (now thinking this might be a good present for a friend)
> 
> that's probably the least amount of nappies I've been waiting for, for ages. I think I am near to approaching total stash happiness.
> 
> Okay make that
> 2 preloved day Issys
> 2 preloved minky Issys
> 1 Poshbugs (possible present for friend shortly to launch into reusables)
> 
> I've found all the Issy patterns I want so I can stay off CNT, etc in the future.Click to expand...

Well now it is 
2 preloved day Issys
2 preloved minky Issys
1 Poshbugs (possible present for friend shortly to launch into reusables)
1 WNOS
1 WNNN
WN wipes & liners

Must stop now! But I think I am super stash happy now until the new Blueberry prints are released and the new Itti prints. But that's a little while away. Goal will be to not buy nappies for the next 3 weeks. :blush:

Has anyone had a response from Heather Poshbugs to their emails? Am wondering how much longer I'll need to wait for my buggy liner. It's getting on for 2 months.


----------



## Lliena

No reply yet to my email, she hasnt been on facebook today either. 2 months is a long time. I dont understand why she keeps taking orders when she seems to have so many she cant keep up with. :shrug: If I was her I would stop and catch up before taking more or employ soneone to help me out, but I guess some people want to keep all the money they earn to themsleves.


----------



## Eala

I feel bad for Heather, but yah, she should've stopped taking orders for a while, I think. All I want is a time frame! The embroidery was done a couple of weeks ago now, how long does it take to sew up a nappy (if you know what you're doing, I mean!)? :dohh: Hopefully she's taking a week or so off to recover, and she'll get back to business soon :)


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ive not had any replies to my emails to Heather either :( My transformers nappy had to be sent back as one of the poppers came off, i dont even know it got there okay!

I got my despatch notice today for my Lakeland airer :D


----------



## mandarhino

Yes I think she would have been better off not taking so many orders and stopping when she gets full up. I'd say she also produces too many different designs for a single person business. I'm just glad I'm waiting on a liner and not a footmuff. I would have had to buy another footmuff by now given how cold its been lately.


----------



## Mynx

I was thinking of getting a Poshbugs footmuff a few weeks ago. Really glad I didnt now as I would have been sooooo peed off, having to fork out alot of money for one of her ones and then go and have to buy another just to tide us over while it's cold!


----------



## xerinx

waiting on 

wnos
2 ebay cheapies (still!)
wnss
tutto and wetbag
udnn


----------



## twiggy56

my two V2 easyfits on the way!!


hurry upppp!

Although got my free Tutto today :happydance:


----------



## nicholatmn

I'm still waiting on the 6 ebay cheapies. :(


----------



## jms895

For the first time in months I am officially waiting for NOTHING :shock:

I have been so good and not bought anything for about 2 weeks now :)

Selling stuff so I can buy again :haha:


----------



## xerinx

Im waiting on- 

2ebay cheapies
wnos
tutto + wetbag
2x HLBB

Recived today- 
wnos
udnn
spiderman bib


----------



## lynnikins

waiting on nappys and i got a delivery note yay so now got to find time to go pick them up


----------



## nicholatmn

I got my ebay cheapies!!

:happydance:


----------



## jms895

:wohoo:


----------



## tannembaum

tannembaum said:


> tannembaum said:
> 
> 
> I'm *still* waiting on ebay cheapy babylegs and a nappy
> 
> Ooops :dohh:
> I also have an aio nappy and liners......and another issy (bees) coming my way!!
> 
> Its okay though as I'm currently £7 up on bits I'm selling on ebay :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I have a Christmas present I need to pick up for Elsie :) its a LeapFrog Learn & Groove Activity Station :)
> 
> 
> Such a busy shopping day, I'm supposed to be packing the house up for moving day on Friday :blush:Click to expand...

I also now have an issy Care bears on the way :blush:


----------



## twiggy56

woo! got my Easyfits!! Mushroom and another Flower Power...

now i have 3 of the Flower Power...

too much? :rofl:


----------



## Mynx

twiggy56 said:


> woo! got my Easyfits!! Mushroom and another Flower Power...
> 
> now i have 3 of the Flower Power...
> 
> too much? :rofl:

Well if you ever feel they're too much, you know where I am :rofl:


----------



## jms895

OK withdrawal was setting in! Just ordered a Bee Cushie :haha:


----------



## tannembaum

twiggy56 said:


> woo! got my Easyfits!! Mushroom and another Flower Power...
> 
> now i have 3 of the Flower Power...
> 
> too much? :rofl:

Not if you give one to me :haha:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Got out Issy from Mynx today:)
Cant wait to try it:)


----------



## x-li-x

yay 1 of my custom wn's was posted yesterday so hopefully will be here today or tomorrow 

still waiting on 1 more custom wn
2 itti sio's 
and 1 issy day 
x


----------



## x-li-x

yay my wn arrived, and its so beautiful, i let them choose the border cut as i couldnt decide which i wanted and they chose wondefully x


----------



## tannembaum

My issy bees arrived today! I love it! So much nicer than the pics


----------



## Lliena

Got my tutto and wet bag from Jetters-I loved the halloween packaging :D


----------



## Kaites

I'm impatiently still waiting for my LG FBs to arrive- I hate Canada Post!!! :hissy: I can get ebay cheapies from Hong Kong faster than a couple of nappies from the west coast :grr:

On the upside, I did get a shipping notice that my next pile of Zorb is arriving today :happydance: I'm gradually converting all my MF inserts to super absorbant bamboo and Zorb...


----------



## Mynx

Still waiting for some preloved Totsbots and wraps. On the upside, I got a tax rebate today! Christmas is looking easier now :happydance:


----------



## mandarhino

My preloved Issys have all arrived now.

Just waiting on 
1 WNNN
1 WNOS
set of WN wipes & liners
1 set of Pumpkin Pants flongies ordered direct from her Etsy shop, which worked out cheaper than buying them over here!


----------



## Mynx

My preloved Totsbots arrived this morning, and so did the wool for the longies I want to knit.. just waiting for the lanolising stuff now :D


----------



## jessabella

wish i was waiting for something..jelous of all of youont really need anything...

edit..just remembered I am waiting for something...leopard print dummies and the sleep cosy so I can keep my bubz in bed with me when hubby is at work!! 
Not nappies but still waiting for something..tee hee


----------



## Eala

My LittlePants order arrived safe and sound :thumbup:

Still waiting for... my Poshbugs :coffee:


----------



## Lliena

Eala said:


> My LittlePants order arrived safe and sound :thumbup:
> 
> Still waiting for... my Poshbugs :coffee:

I asked on the facebook page last night if mine was being done yet and she ignored to answer that but answered my other question...

I wont be ordering from her again when I evenually get these. One is already premade so she could have sent that when I paid at begining of Sept!


----------



## jms895

I have heard loads of bad stuff lately about Poshbugs and seen on FB ranting about refunds! Glad I didnt order xx


----------



## Lliena

I understand shes a mum of 4 and going through the menopause and has anemia etc etc and life is busy. But she really should not be taking more orders on when she cant keep up with what she has to do atm. I think its the fact that the embroidery was done a few weeks ago for my nappy and that she posted pics of it on there which made me think it would be done soon is whats bothering me. Surely it doesnt take that much time to sew up some nappies?

I dunno ignore me am having a rant cos Ive had some wine lol!


----------



## jms895

I would be ranting too

:sulk: wine!!!! Could do with one! I am hammering the maltesers instead!


----------



## Eala

Lliena said:


> I understand shes a mum of 4 and going through the menopause and has anemia etc etc and life is busy. But she really should not be taking more orders on when she cant keep up with what she has to do atm. I think its the fact that the embroidery was done a few weeks ago for my nappy and that she posted pics of it on there which made me think it would be done soon is whats bothering me. Surely it doesnt take that much time to sew up some nappies?
> 
> I dunno ignore me am having a rant cos Ive had some wine lol!

I absolutely agree with all of this! Including the wine! :rofl:

She hasn't replied to my e-mail either. I'm sad to say that my "Oh, she's been ill" sympathy is fast running out.


----------



## jess3012

recieved my mutt thanks mynx x


----------



## lepaskilf

https://mamamoomy.co.uk/myfiles/image/5xflongies.jpg

I'm waiting on the blue with sheep longies above!

I'm also waiting on a wool longies pattern which is being sent to my local knitting shop, they are taking ages!! - 2 weeks now!!

Amazon are taking even longer - 3 weeks with my what to expect toddler years book, I only paid 1p for it so I'm not too fussed but would like to read it!!!!


----------



## Mynx

Glad it got there safely hun :) x


----------



## Mynx

lepaskilf said:


> https://mamamoomy.co.uk/myfiles/image/5xflongies.jpg
> 
> I'm waiting on the blue with sheep longies above!
> 
> *I'm also waiting on a wool longies pattern which is being sent to my local knitting shop, they are taking ages!! - 2 weeks now!!
> *
> Amazon are taking even longer - 3 weeks with my what to expect toddler years book, I only paid 1p for it so I'm not too fussed but would like to read it!!!!

I'm using a great wool longies pattern right now ... 
https://www.tinybirdsorganics.com/organicwool/newbornpantspattern/Tiny Birds Newborn.pdf

It's a pdf file but if you have Adobe on your pc, then it shouldnt have any problems viewing it. I only started it last night but so far it's been really easy to follow. It's a "knit flat" pattern rather than on circular needles :thumbup:


----------



## Lliena

lepaskilf said:


> https://mamamoomy.co.uk/myfiles/image/5xflongies.jpg
> 
> I'm waiting on the blue with sheep longies above!
> 
> I'm also waiting on a wool longies pattern which is being sent to my local knitting shop, they are taking ages!! - 2 weeks now!!
> 
> Amazon are taking even longer - 3 weeks with my what to expect toddler years book, I only paid 1p for it so I'm not too fussed but would like to read it!!!!


Omg Leopard print longies!!! Is this a shop that sells the fleece longies?


----------



## ThatGirl

waitin on

skull issy
fish issy
hedjog issy
minki wipes
cheeky wipes
itti tutu
colin cow
itti wetbag
flip
flip insert
weehugger
charlie banana


----------



## vixy

OMG ive been using cloth for 2 weeks now and love them but ive just counted up the nappies i am waiting for and ive gone and ordered 17 without realising, and along with that im waiting on bamboo and hemp boosters, fleece liners and 2 wraps.... Ooppps. I dread to think how much ive spent in the last few weeks. 

Im waiting for :
3 WN customs
1 WN - preloved
2 BG - Preloved
1 Bumhugger NN
and 10 Ebay cheapies!!!!!

I already have ( bought within the last 3-4 weeks)
4 BG 
3 Minki
6 Sunshine pocket nappies
1 fuzzi Bunz
1 Sandy
2 Ebay cheapies
1 WN - preloved
1 Goodmammas - preloved
1 fleece wrap - Eco bots
1 nature babies PUl wrap
1 cotton bots PUL wrap
1 Motherease wrap


I think thats it.....better not let the other half see this..... Somebody please stop me!!!!!

:dohh:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

That was like my list when i started!
I still have not gotten them all yet!


----------



## lynnikins

i want the postman to bring me these 
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs885.snc4/71821_482006096420_76694436420_7312448_560427_n.jpg

but someone has to buy them for me first lol


----------



## mandarhino

mandarhino said:


> My preloved Issys have all arrived now.
> 
> Just waiting on
> 1 WNNN
> 1 WNOS
> set of WN wipes & liners
> 1 set of Pumpkin Pants flongies ordered direct from her Etsy shop, which worked out cheaper than buying them over here!


After my inability to control myself yesterday 

1 WNNN
1 WNOS
1 WNSS
set of WN wipes & liners
1 set of Pumpkin Pants flongies ordered direct from her Etsy shop, which worked out cheaper than buying them over here!
Plus my Poshbugs nappy from ages ago.


----------



## jms895

Got my cushie Bee :)


----------



## vixy

gosh, where does everyone get all the nappy funds from?? Xxxx


----------



## lynnikins

what nappy funds i only spend what i make from selling stuff


----------



## xerinx

I sold my soul! :shhh:


----------



## Lliena

xerinx said:


> I sold my soul! :shhh:

:rofl:


----------



## jms895

:rofl: i now only buy from money I made selling!


----------



## Mynx

I'm waiting on .... 

Lanolising stuff 
4 Totsbots wraps
5 Totsbots Easyfits v2 Mushroom Magic (Ebay bargain, £50 for the 5 nappies!)
Preloved WNOS


----------



## jms895

Wow Bargain Mynx!


----------



## Mynx

jms895 said:


> Wow Bargain Mynx!

That's what I thought! They're brand new and classed as factory seconds ... it says in the description that the only reason they are seconds is because the cut on the front of the nappy was too straight so they got discarded to the seconds pile ;) 
I got a 5 pack of white TB Easyfits v2 for £25 the other day too :thumbup: From the same seller, and again seconds... this time there was a teeny black mark on a couple of them and the stitching on one of them is a little wonky.. that's about it lol! They work perfectly and also came with an extra insert. I do love a bargain :D


----------



## Lliena

Is that from the tots bots seller on ebay? I got my teenyfits from there as seconds but only thing wrong was the labels were cut :)


----------



## Mynx

Heh yeah that's him hun :) Apparently the reason the labels are cut is because it marks them apart as seconds... there might be a little irregular stitching somewhere, which I guess to us wouldnt show or a little tiny mark but it seems like Totsbots are fussy as to what goes out at full price to us lol!


----------



## Lliena

Yeah but it means bargains for us lol! A 5 pack of the mushroom ones normally is £85 on natural baby shower!


----------



## Mynx

Lliena said:


> Yeah but it means bargains for us lol! A 5 pack of the mushroom ones normally is £85 on natural baby shower!

:shock: 

Wow I got a bit of a bargain there eh! I'm on the look out for the flowery and the tutti frutti ones too ;)


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I got my BRAND NEW ittis today :)
I love them
How many times do i need to pre wash?


----------



## mandarhino

I saw those mushrooms ones. I really, really want mushrooms ones but I think I may need to buy the training pants instead as they have mushroom ones. 

As for money for nappies - it is the money I should be spending on buying new work trousers and getting a proper haircut. I look a state at the moment as I really need a haircut but I'm trying to reel myself in due to my nappy expenditure.


----------



## jms895

Which seller is that Mynx?x


----------



## mandarhino

It is bargainbots I think. Do a search under Tots Bots and you'll see loads of what they're selling.


----------



## Mynx

mandarhino said:


> It is bargainbots I think. Do a search under Tots Bots and you'll see loads of what they're selling.

That's the one :thumbup:


----------



## Hen

Lliena's waiting for fluffy post........


----------



## ThatGirl

im still waiting for mr postie to bring my parcels

my wn order was shipped yesterday first class so hopefully that will arrive
waiting for some inserts from cnt
wipes from chetters
and issys are what im expecting today come on postie


----------



## Lliena

Hen said:


> Lliena's waiting for fluffy post........


:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Issys are coming wooooohooooo!

I think this is the mosy excited I have ever been to get a nappy, I cant help it I love Ariel the little mermaid :rofl:


----------



## ThatGirl

and still waiting


----------



## tannembaum

tannembaum said:


> tannembaum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tannembaum said:
> 
> 
> I'm *still* waiting on ebay cheapy babylegs and a nappy
> 
> Ooops :dohh:
> I also have an aio nappy and liners......and another issy (bees) coming my way!!
> 
> Its okay though as I'm currently £7 up on bits I'm selling on ebay :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I have a Christmas present I need to pick up for Elsie :) its a LeapFrog Learn & Groove Activity Station :)
> 
> 
> Such a busy shopping day, I'm supposed to be packing the house up for moving day on Friday :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I also now have an issy Care bears on the way :blush:Click to expand...

I have everything apart from the two ebay cheapies.....been waiting about 5 weeks now :(

Now Im waiting on 2 WAHM nappies and a itti wet bag :)


----------



## ThatGirl

today i got charlie banana
weehuggers
flip, weenotions and inserts from jetters


----------



## mandarhino

Waiting on 
1 WNOS
1 WNNN
WN wipes & fleece liners
1 preloved minky Issy
2 preloved BB inserts
1 pair Pumpkin pants flongies from Etsy (have been mailed already)
oh and my Poshbugs nappy....

Must place self on strict nappy ban and de-stash.


----------



## Lliena

Just waiting for my poshbugs atm although Im not expecting them anytime soon.....


----------



## nervouspains

Im still waiting on my 3 ebay cheapies from goodseller! its been 3 weeks today and the postmans already been!

Has anyone else waited longer then 3 weeks for theirs?

Also waiting on preloved 3 ebay cheapies, a Skull swap nappy and a TD wrap Yay xx


----------



## nervouspains

Lliena said:


> Just waiting for my poshbugs atm although Im not expecting them anytime soon.....


...And me... xx


----------



## binxyboo

waiting for a book on BLW, 2 pirate preloved weenotions, 4 preloved BG's and a Very Hungry Caterpillar AIO.
Hurry up postie :(


----------



## jessabella

Im now waiting on 9 Teenyfits and 1 bambooty...
Im way too excited:happydance::happydance:


----------



## jms895

Waiting for 6 Ittis :)


----------



## taylors-mummy

Preloved;

Medium hooty tooty bambooty

Medium pumkin pants 'sharks' fleece soaker

Cheeks&Cherries;

x5 medium itti AIO's (ivory, peppermint, jade & silver x2)

xtra large pumkin pants 'lizards' fleece soaker for taylor

x2 mesh bags

eBay;

x10 cheapie minkies for Taylor!

yes my buying finger was twitching!


----------



## jms895

1 x Cushie Tushie

3 x Small Ittis

3 x Medium Ittis

:)


----------



## xerinx

2x small ittis
2 ebay cheapys which ive given up on!
1 custom wnss(only ordered last week so got ages yet to wait!)


----------



## jms895

Ooh forgot another large itti :)

Really really want a ladybird Cushie! :(


----------



## taylors-mummy

taylors-mummy said:


> Preloved;
> 
> Medium hooty tooty bambooty
> 
> Medium pumkin pants 'sharks' fleece soaker
> 
> Cheeks&Cherries;
> 
> x5 medium itti AIO's (ivory, peppermint, jade & silver x2)
> 
> xtra large pumkin pants 'lizards' fleece soaker for taylor
> 
> x2 mesh bags
> 
> eBay;
> 
> x10 cheapie minkies for Taylor!
> 
> yes my buying finger was twitching!


Uh-ohhhh now also waiting for

- C&C's - 6 medium bambootys!! i dont know how they got in my basket :shrug:


----------



## xerinx

xerinx said:


> 2x small ittis
> 2 ebay cheapys which ive given up on!
> 1 custom wnss(only ordered last week so got ages yet to wait!)

Ok so those plus-
3 swaddlebees
3 newborn fitteds
4 smart nappy outers and 12 inserts (small) :blush:


----------



## jess3012

I'm waiting on cheeky wipes!
Wish they would hurry up!


----------



## jms895

Nothing yet today :(


----------



## Arcanegirl

Its heeeereeee! My heated airer is here :D


----------



## nervouspains

Oh JMS895 :( I sent it yesterday first class as well! I thought it would of got to you today! Def tomorrow then surely, If not I have the receipt so the post office can buy you a new itti :haha: xx


----------



## jms895

:) its ok hun xx


----------



## mandarhino

I'm waiting on 
x3 Tots Bots training pants in new prints 
x1 Bummis training pants 
x2 preloved Blueberry training pants

How silly is that as I have no intention of starting potty training anytime soon. 

Plus still waiting for my other nappies.


----------



## Eala

My Poshbugs :coffee:


----------



## jms895

Eala did you chase her up?!!


----------



## Lliena

Haha I have given up hope of asking anymore. I did email her yesterday or day before though saying I want a refund for the instock nappy I bought alongside my custom one. As I have no need for it now as have enough pretties. Still waiting for a reply!


----------



## mandarhino

I am also waiting for a reply. Sigh.


----------



## Mynx

I am sooo glad I didnt go for a Poshbugs nappy now! Sorry to the girls waiting for theirs still, that's a really bad way of conducting business.. why stay open for more orders if you're already snowed under with ones you have?! 

Anyways, I've pre ordered a BG print!! :happydance: I went for the black and white one as I think it looks the nicest out of them all :cloud9: 

All 7 of my v2 Easyfits arrived today.. the postman and delivery man really had their hands full for my address ;) Also arriving in the post were a load of toys I ordered from Kiddicare.com for Evie's birthday and Christmas. Oh and some more organic wool too :thumbup: 

I'm now waiting for ... 

2 preloved WNOS :D 

Having a few issues with my beloved BBOS atm :( Evie seems to be outweeing them :cry: I'm gonna try boosting and see how that goes but if we still have problems then I'm gonna be selling them... they're all aplix btw, so any aplix fans out there (naming no names... LLIENA!!) keep your eyes peeled :haha:


----------



## Lliena

Mynx said:


> I am sooo glad I didnt go for a Poshbugs nappy now! Sorry to the girls waiting for theirs still, that's a really bad way of conducting business.. why stay open for more orders if you're already snowed under with ones you have?!
> 
> Anyways, I've pre ordered a BG print!! :happydance: I went for the black and white one as I think it looks the nicest out of them all :cloud9:
> 
> All 7 of my v2 Easyfits arrived today.. the postman and delivery man really had their hands full for my address ;) Also arriving in the post were a load of toys I ordered from Kiddicare.com for Evie's birthday and Christmas. Oh and some more organic wool too :thumbup:
> 
> I'm now waiting for ...
> 
> 2 preloved WNOS :D
> 
> Having a few issues with my beloved BBOS atm :( Evie seems to be outweeing them :cry: I'm gonna try boosting and see how that goes but if we still have problems then I'm gonna be selling them... they're all aplix btw, so any aplix fans out there (naming no names... LLIENA!!) keep your eyes peeled :haha:

I ordered the same bg :D Hehe I love blueberrys but they are too bulky on her atm if you do happen to have a tanzanite one though.... ;)


----------



## jms895

I am so glad i didnt order a poshbugs, thats bad business! Especially when she hasnt sent the in stock ones! :dohh:


----------



## Lliena

Tell me about it! :dohh:


----------



## jms895

How long now you been waiting!?


----------



## AFC84

Bambooty Easy Dry [Hooty Booty and zoom zoom] 
Bambooty Easy Nights [Hooty Booty and blue]
Blue Charlie Bananas
WNNL in Oooga Booga
Various inserts
Jade Itti
BBOS leopard print :)


----------



## Eala

Erm, I think it was early to mid September I ordered mine.

I feel for her, I do. I just wish she wouldn't promise something then not do it. It really galls me when I see pic after pic of liners and hoods etc on FB. I saw the embroidery for my nappy done WEEKS ago, and I can't believe it takes that long to sew the rest of it :(

I knew it'd take a bit longer for mine, as she really did go beyond the call of duty to get the embroidery I wanted. I didn't think it'd be quite *this* long, though :dohh:


----------



## Mynx

Eala said:


> Erm, I think it was early to mid September I ordered mine.
> 
> I feel for her, I do. I just wish she wouldn't promise something then not do it. It really galls me when I see pic after pic of liners and hoods etc on FB. I saw the embroidery for my nappy done WEEKS ago, and I can't believe it takes that long to sew the rest of it :(
> 
> *I knew it'd take a bit longer for mine, as she really did go beyond the call of duty to get the embroidery I wanted.* I didn't think it'd be quite *this* long, though :dohh:

Hun, if you've seen pics of the embroidery she's already done for you, then there should be no excuses now... it doesnt take nearly 2 months to stitch a nappy! I hope you dont have to wait too much longer for it hun :hugs:


----------



## Eala

Mynx said:


> Eala said:
> 
> 
> Erm, I think it was early to mid September I ordered mine.
> 
> I feel for her, I do. I just wish she wouldn't promise something then not do it. It really galls me when I see pic after pic of liners and hoods etc on FB. I saw the embroidery for my nappy done WEEKS ago, and I can't believe it takes that long to sew the rest of it :(
> 
> *I knew it'd take a bit longer for mine, as she really did go beyond the call of duty to get the embroidery I wanted.* I didn't think it'd be quite *this* long, though :dohh:
> 
> Hun, if you've seen pics of the embroidery she's already done for you, then there should be no excuses now... it doesnt take nearly 2 months to stitch a nappy! I hope you dont have to wait too much longer for it hun :hugs:Click to expand...


Well, the embroidery wasn't done 2 months ago, it was maybe a month back? Same time as Lliena's nappy. Still don't think it takes that long to sew a nappy, surely you'd get the little things out of the way before doing liners and footmuffs and all that?

I do try to be understanding, but my patience is fading somewhat :(


----------



## ThatGirl

waiting on

colin cow from holdens landing
4 baby blush from nappy heaven
bee issy and minki monkeys issy
noodle flip
wnos and weehugger swaps on cnt
wnos and mutt
weehugger

thats it i thinks??


----------



## Mynx

Eala said:


> Mynx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eala said:
> 
> 
> Erm, I think it was early to mid September I ordered mine.
> 
> I feel for her, I do. I just wish she wouldn't promise something then not do it. It really galls me when I see pic after pic of liners and hoods etc on FB. I saw the embroidery for my nappy done WEEKS ago, and I can't believe it takes that long to sew the rest of it :(
> 
> *I knew it'd take a bit longer for mine, as she really did go beyond the call of duty to get the embroidery I wanted.* I didn't think it'd be quite *this* long, though :dohh:
> 
> Hun, if you've seen pics of the embroidery she's already done for you, then there should be no excuses now... it doesnt take nearly 2 months to stitch a nappy! I hope you dont have to wait too much longer for it hun :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, the embroidery wasn't done 2 months ago, it was maybe a month back? Same time as Lliena's nappy. Still don't think it takes that long to sew a nappy, surely you'd get the little things out of the way before doing liners and footmuffs and all that?
> 
> I do try to be understanding, but my patience is fading somewhat :(Click to expand...

I agree hun. It shouldnt take this long at all! You should send her another message/email asking why it's taking so long when the embroidery was ready a month ago! I'd be livid by now :hissy:


----------



## Eala

I got an e-mail on Nov 1st saying the nappies were being made up "this week" (so last week).

That said, I had a "missed package" card through the door today, and neither DH nor myself is expecting anything else right now... So fingers crossed!


----------



## mandarhino

She's apparently catching up on emails tonight so I hope I get a reply to mine. Waiting over 9 weeks for my buggy liner and nearly 7.5 weeks for a ready made nappy (actually was missing a couple of snaps). Really, really not impressed.


----------



## jms895

I dare say I shant be ordering from there!


----------



## nervouspains

Same here, I ordered one too and weeks ago she did do the embroidery on the nappy, and says she only needs to stich it up... Still nothing, I emailed her, nothing, facebook msg, nothing... So il be messaging her again tonight xx


----------



## jms895

Good luck hun x


----------



## taylors-mummy

taylors-mummy said:


> taylors-mummy said:
> 
> 
> Preloved;
> 
> Medium hooty tooty bambooty - arrived yaay!
> 
> Medium pumkin pants 'sharks' fleece soaker - arrived yaay!
> 
> Cheeks&Cherries;
> 
> x5 medium itti AIO's (ivory, peppermint, jade & silver x2)
> 
> xtra large pumkin pants 'lizards' fleece soaker for taylor
> 
> x2 mesh bags
> 
> eBay;
> 
> x10 cheapie minkies for Taylor!
> 
> yes my buying finger was twitching!
> 
> 
> Uh-ohhhh now also waiting for
> 
> - C&C's - 6 medium bambootys!! i dont know how they got in my basket :shrug:Click to expand...

And now also;

Preloved;

Blue Polka AIO itti, and another Jade AIO itti!

6x little lamb bamboo size 1 + 2 wraps

ohhh and eBay - baby 'boy' leggings (2 pairs for brody, and matching pairs for Taylor!) ;)


----------



## taylors-mummy

:happydance:



taylors-mummy said:


> taylors-mummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taylors-mummy said:
> 
> 
> Preloved;
> 
> Medium hooty tooty bambooty - arrived yaay!
> 
> Medium pumkin pants 'sharks' fleece soaker - arrived yaay!
> 
> Cheeks&Cherries; - arrived!
> 
> x5 medium itti AIO's (ivory, peppermint, jade & silver x2)
> 
> xtra large pumkin pants 'lizards' fleece soaker for taylor
> 
> x2 mesh bags
> 
> eBay;
> 
> x10 cheapie minkies for Taylor!
> 
> yes my buying finger was twitching!
> 
> 
> Uh-ohhhh now also waiting for
> 
> - C&C's - 6 medium bambootys!! i dont know how they got in my basket :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> And now also;
> 
> Preloved;
> 
> Blue Polka AIO itti, and another Jade AIO itti!
> 
> 6x little lamb bamboo size 1 + 2 wraps
> 
> ohhh and eBay - baby 'boy' leggings (2 pairs for brody, and matching pairs for Taylor!) ;)Click to expand...


----------



## Eala

Well the package at the post office wasn't my nappy, it was a DVD boxset which my DH has bought for FIL's Christmas :cry:

I frickin' give up.


----------



## jessabella

yaya I got my rockstar boucer, 8 tenifits, 2 bambooty and froggy outfit for livie....
Im so happy now...now all I need postman to bring on bubba!!!! hahahahahaha


----------



## vixy

Im waiting on some Ebay cheapies....not sure how many! need to check!!

I have 1 WNOS on the way ( Monster Paisley)
1 PBPD 
1 leopard print nature babies wrap
1 nappula AIO ( monkey print)
1 fleece soaker


I think thats it maybe!! xx


----------



## ThatGirl

waiting on

colin cow from holdens landing
4 baby blush from nappy heaven
5 bbos with the bamboo inserts
2 imse vimes aios
flip in noodle with stay dry insert (swaps)
medium aio mutt (swaps)
itti (swaps)
rocket ct (swaps)
lls fitted, an ai2 napy, hungry catterpiller toy (swaps)
some inserts
UD OS


thats it i think x


----------



## mandarhino

WN dispatch email received so they should be here tomorrow or Wednesday. Yay!

Waiting for 
Holden's Landing bedbug
Preloved BBSS
x2 preloved Blueberry minky trainers
Pumpkin Pants fleece longies


----------



## Lliena

Waiting for:

2 medium bg clementine
1 bgv4 btp artist print
1 rockmelon tutto(preloved)
1 midnight tutto(preloved)
1 poshbugs.

:)


----------



## xerinx

Waiting on-

2ebay cheapies
wnss only ordered on 4/11
2 sm ittis
mixed nb/sm pack
teenyfit
obv wipes
superbaby


----------



## twiggy56

waiting on a WNSS...

skull embroidery, cant wait!


----------



## Eala

Waiting on:

3 Bambooty Easy Dry (hooty, tutu and transport!)
1 Poshbugs... :coffee:


----------



## Lliena

Took advantage of the 3 for 2 on C+C then? ;)

I want transport for Avalon but I dont know if it's too boyish! I forgot am waiting for Kia's wnos too as part of a nappy swap Yas and I are doing for xmas :D


----------



## Eala

Yup, I did Lliena :D Thanks for your "review" of them as well, helped make up my mind :)

My DH chose the transport one. Not that I dislike it or anything, and I don't really do the whole "boyish/girly" thing :rofl: I put Roo in boy's clothes all the time, she looks so good in blue and it's hard to get blue girly things!


----------



## Lliena

I dont really do boy/girl either but I just think its a bit boyish cos of the trains. I still might get one though :rofl:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Were waiting on 3 Bambootys too :lol:


----------



## mandarhino

After my WN delivery today just waiting on 
Holdens Landing bedbug
x2 preloved minky BB trainers
X1 preloved BBSS
Pumpkin pants flongies


----------



## Eala

I'm sure trains can be girly!

Just seen my finished nappy on Poshbug's FB page, so YAY!! Hopefully might get it early next week :rofl:


----------



## Lliena

Is it the dr one? :D


----------



## Eala

Yup :D Soooo excited.

Although it'd have been better if it had been here before the season ended! :dohh: Ah well!


----------



## Lliena

Yeah! At least they are made now though :D


----------



## mandarhino

Your nappy loves amazing Lilena!


----------



## mandarhino

looks amazing I mean


----------



## Mynx

I just seen it on Poshbugs FB and omg, it's gorgeous!!!


----------



## jms895

Waiting on an itti, issy, cushie and BBSS! x


----------



## xerinx

Waiting on-

2ebay cheapies
wnss ordered on 4/11
2 sm ittis
mixed nb/sm pack
teenyfit
wipes
superbaby
Plus 4 issys :D


----------



## ThatGirl

Waiting on 
2 wnss
Bg organic
2 flips
Flip inserts
Itti
Colin cow
4 baby blush


Thats it i think


----------



## stuffed

Am currently waiting on:

1 ebay cheapy
3 nature babies wraps
2 diddy daipers

Already getting into this fluff lark lol


----------



## mandarhino

mandarhino said:


> After my WN delivery today just waiting on
> Holdens Landing bedbug
> x2 preloved minky BB trainers
> X1 preloved BBSS
> Pumpkin pants flongies

and add to that 
1 WNOS for a friend's new baby
1 WNSS for my baby

I seem to be in some sort of insane cycle where I must have a WN on order. :dohh:


----------



## JessdueJan

I'm waiting for a customised Weenotions and a totbots easyfit I bought off someone on here...I'm so impatient, hope Mr postman comes tomorrow as he never showed up yesterday or Friday :(


----------



## Lunaty

Arggghh waiting for a Kissaluv size 0 and my 2 custom Wild Child nappies :D


----------



## mandarhino

Waiting for 
x2 Tots Bots Easyfits
x1 Tutto from a swap
x1 preloved minky Issy

Mailing out 12 nappies to new homes tomorrow.


----------



## discoclare

3 x Bambootys! Strawberries, red stripes and tutu cute.


----------



## Mel+Bump

3x bambootys - tutu cute, strawberrys and hooty booty
1x BG Flip
1x Itti Tutto
1x BG v3
1x BG btp

:yay: 

Stupid snow has made me wait for long for the first 3 :( But apparently arriving tomorrow, shoop!


----------



## Lliena

Im waiting for 8 itti's from various people :blush: :haha:


----------



## Eala

Lliena - I had an absolutely frickin' nightmare of a day today, so no chance at all to get to the post office. Managed to get into work as the snow was only just starting. Left the health centre at 11.10am. At 11.55am me and my friends had dug my car out of the car park (with the help of some other drivers and random passers-by!). 12.15 I picked up my husband from a bus stop beside the motorway. I just got home about 15 minutes ago :shock: More than 7 hours to travel 13 miles. Absolute hell.

I'm waiting on:

3 Bambootys
1 Poshbugs :coffee:
1 Connecta carrier

Though apparently there is a huge pile of parcels at the sorting office which they were bringing extra staff in yesterday to sort through. We were able to pick up letters, but not parcels. Then today's weather has put the kaibosh on any deliveries. Getting worried now that some Christmas prezzies and things I've ordered will get lost :(


----------



## mandarhino

Eeek nightmare Eala. The Glasgow office of my work closed early today due to lack of buses and trains out of Glasgow Central station.


----------



## Lliena

Wow thats madness! No rush hun at all honestly!


----------



## jms895

Waiting for a teenyfit, 2 x ittis, 2 x issys :dohh:


----------



## AFC84

Waiting on an Issy v2 [Hedgehog Heaven] and Rumparooz [Monster] from online shops...REALLY hoping I get on with the Rumparooz especially as I love their designs :)

Also waiting on an Itti and BBH Magic-All preloved...and just had an Issy v1 and WNOS arrive this morning :)


----------



## Lunaty

ohh ill add to my list 

Piddle poddle cowboy fitted
3 Disana wool tie ons

2 custom Wild Childs
1 kissaluv 0


----------



## Elphaba

I'm waiting for..the start of my first cloth stash so I can turn my boy into a fluffy bum!

I'm waiting for (a combo of new and preloved):
4 eBay cheapies
3 Ittis
2 Flips with 3 extra inserts (so makes 5 nappies)
1 Bambooty
1 Tots Bots EasyFit v2

I've spent about £97 but that's less than £7 per nappy on average.


----------



## Mynx

I want to shoot my postie! 

I'm still waiting on a preloved Mini Lala :)


----------



## jms895

I am waiting for 2 ittis, an issy and a teenyfit x


----------



## lucy_x

Mynx said:


> *I want to shoot my postie!*
> 
> I'm still waiting on a preloved Mini Lala :)

OMG! for some reason that made me :rofl:




anyway...
im waiting on
1 new organic flip in zinna
20x bamboo little lamb, plus 20x wraps, liners and a bucket (preloved...£26.00!:happydance:)
10x ebay cheapies.


missed 2 parcels today, so that could have been something! (i live in hope, iv ordered so much recently it could be anything!)


----------



## jenstar

I'm STILL waiting on tots bots v2! 

Ordered a fortnight ago! Unfortunately I ordered them (from Scotland) a day or two before the big snow there so am assuming there wasn't any post leaving there at that time... then we got the bad weather over here on Monday so there has been nothing leaving/ arriving at our post office since then.


----------



## lucy_x

my LL arrived, and i.am.in.love! :)


----------



## jms895

Just waiting for a teenyfit now :)


----------



## Mynx

I'm still waiting on 4 Totsbots fleece wraps ... I finally found some that arent red!!


----------



## lucy_x

recieved my flip...just waiting for her to wake up so i can try it on her :flower:


----------



## Lunaty

Yay I received my Piddle Poddle & Disana tie woolens :D
Cant wait to try them....


----------



## cookielucylou

I'm waiting for a few bits:
camera battery and memory card to take more piccies of my little man
some arm rattles
14 reusable nappies
a tei mai carrier
a baby bjorn carrier


----------



## mandarhino

Resurrecting this so I can keep track of what I bought. 

Waiting for 
5 preloved Easyfits V2s
1 BBSS


----------



## Mynx

Good idea, I'd forgotten about this thread! 

Waiting on : 

4 Mini Lalas - Taxi Circles/Plum Kimono/Petal x 2
2 Pairs of fleece longies :cloud9: 

I *think* that's it, but I'm sure there might be one other that I've not remembered! :haha:


----------



## Lliena

Im waiting for 2 wnnn
2 pairs of pumpkin pants longies and a fleece soaker 
1 wnss :)


----------



## xerinx

Im waiting on-

2 wnss
1 wn towel
1 new mei tai

ETA- also lots of wool :D


----------



## discoclare

Two Ella's house bumhuggers (pre-loved from Mynx). Maybe Mr Postie will bring on Wednesday!


----------



## Mynx

Anyone waiting on nappies from me, I posted them this afternoon :)


----------



## mackenzie

My babyhawk!!!! ITS BEEN AGES!!!


----------



## mommy43

im waiting for 
3 issys 
vhc nappy
bbos
2 longies 
n my custom WN 
cant wait


----------



## pupsicle

Cot mattress


----------



## Elphaba

I'm waiting for the postie to bring:
My C&C order (1 Easyfit, a butternut Flip and a Cushie Tushie wet bag)
Preloved moonbeam Flip from Jetters
Preloved Connecta baby carrier

Wasn't actually expecting any of it to be delivered just yet - but I did wait until AFTER the post had been delivered to put the nappy wash on just in case!


----------



## lynnikins

im waiting on the postie to bring 
preloved disna's 
Preloved WNSS


----------



## mandarhino

mommy43 - Issy was posted today. My husband had to cut short his post office trip on Monday when my daughter started having a tantrum :(


----------



## mommy43

thats fine hun no worries ive got a not so happy lo here she's just getting over a cold


----------



## fluffpuffin

2 x pop-ins dream dri
1 x bambooty nights
1 x itti tutto

all pre-loved :happydance:


----------



## lynnikins

yay my fluff post came, soooo nice to get fluff post again i wonder if i can sneak any more past DH


----------



## mandarhino

Waiting for 
5 preloved Easyfits V2s
1 preloved BBSS
1 preloved Itti Tutto

Was hoping some Easyfits would arrive today but no packages for me. :(


----------



## Elphaba

Yay - my fluff came today too! And I have to say I am totally in love with my Cushie Tushie wet bag! Almost too pretty to put dirty nappies in.


----------



## fluffpuffin

:grr: I'm still waiting...also now for another BGV3, a BG AIO medium and a cushie tushie :) I think I'm definately due to receive some fluffy mail tomorrow.


----------



## Eala

Just ordered:

Monkey Doodlez swim nappy
3 medium Bambooty (day nappies)
2 more rolls of Tots Bots spunlace liners

from C&C :D Yay, I'm so excited to be awaiting fluffmail again!


----------



## Mynx

Recieved my 2 petal MLLs today! :happydance: 

Just 2 more preloved MLLs, some flongies and some TB Stretchies :happydance:


----------



## xerinx

My mei tai came today!

So not waiting on much, got 2 parcels waiting at sorting office that i missed yesterday.. they are probably something boring like hoover bags tho!!


----------



## Mel+Bump

Fluffpuffin, Your fluffy mail is being sent out today so you should have some mail sooon :)

Im about to order another 3 easyfits and an issy bear.

May have to order another bitti boo as well, theyre just so soft...


----------



## fluffpuffin

:happydance: - thanks hun :) I love fluffy mail.

well, I got my preloved itti tutto and bambooty today :yipee:. Put the itti straight on Isla and can't wait to see how it holds up :)


----------



## Lliena

Yey glad they got there ok :D


----------



## fluffpuffin

thanks. I love them :) just hope they suit madam.


----------



## Elphaba

Woo hoo! Just received the trousers, jeans and top I bought in the Frugi sale! Hoping the trousers will be good for fitting over Xavi's cloth bum.


----------



## xerinx

Well my 2 missed parcels were ebay cheapies(but in some awsome funky prints!!) and wait for it.............





























...............





hoover bags!! :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Erin I like your Mei tei! Where was it from and how much if you dont mind me asking? :)


----------



## Mel+Bump

:dohh: Ordered more than I meant to again

Ive got...
a preloved hedgehog issy,
easyfit flower power,
2 easyfit magic mushrooms,
a preloved cherrylicious totsbots wrap,
blue bitti boo,
and a bamboo itti mini booster.

Whooops lol.

I am posting out 6 nappies though so surely that makes it ok?! :blush:


----------



## mandarhino

Yes I went a bit mad this week as I sold some nappies

Waiting on
5 preloved Easyfits - cherrylicious, flower power, 2 brights, cosmic
1 preloved BBSS
1 WNSS 
2 preloved Itti Tuttos in rockmelon and turquoise 

Hope some come today.


----------



## xerinx

jms895 said:


> Erin I like your Mei tei! Where was it from and how much if you dont mind me asking? :)


It was £18 hun i and i got it from victoria the slinglady on facebook!! Its sooo comfy too :D


----------



## mommy43

just noticed your sig erin:hugs:

did i miss picks of your mei tai somewhere??
i just brought a preloved rose & rebellion:happydance: so im now waitin for that too


----------



## xerinx

Its on my fb and in the babywearing pic bit hun :D

And thankyou :hugs:

Well today i got my wn package! Got him a bath towel with his name on and bath monster! And 2 wn a12 Only issue i have is that hes grown out of medium hr pockets so im praying the mhr ai2 fit him :(


----------



## mommy43

wow ive not seen one like that its really cool love it


----------



## mandarhino

xerinx said:


> Its on my fb and in the babywearing pic bit hun :D
> 
> And thankyou :hugs:
> 
> Well today i got my wn package! Got him a bath towel with his name on and bath monster! And 2 wn a12 Only issue i have is that hes grown out of medium hr pockets so im praying the mhr ai2 fit him :(


Erin - what do you think of the WN bath towel? I'm debating whether to order one. I have my eye on the toadstools one or might design my own.


----------



## fluffpuffin

got my pre-loved candy cane CT today - thx modo :)


----------



## xerinx

mandarhino said:


> xerinx said:
> 
> 
> Its on my fb and in the babywearing pic bit hun :D
> 
> And thankyou :hugs:
> 
> Well today i got my wn package! Got him a bath towel with his name on and bath monster! And 2 wn a12 Only issue i have is that hes grown out of medium hr pockets so im praying the mhr ai2 fit him :(
> 
> 
> Erin - what do you think of the WN bath towel? I'm debating whether to order one. I have my eye on the toadstools one or might design my own.Click to expand...


Its huge!! And lovely!! Will take you a pic now :D


----------



## xerinx

Heres some pics hun so you can see the size!

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs069.snc6/167991_1700023455083_1072823694_31883981_4716537_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs788.ash1/167855_1700023295079_1072823694_31883980_4497375_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs273.snc6/180153_1700022935070_1072823694_31883979_3823368_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs278.snc6/180695_1700022575061_1072823694_31883978_7268976_n.jpg


----------



## mandarhino

Wow it's massive! Cute design for his towel as well. 

I can't decide whether to get a water themed one or a night time themed one given she always has baths before bed.


----------



## xerinx

I would go for water so you can take it swimming too!!


----------



## mandarhino

mandarhino said:


> Yes I went a bit mad this week as I sold some nappies
> 
> Waiting on
> 5 preloved Easyfits - cherrylicious, flower power, 2 brights, cosmic
> 1 preloved BBSS
> 1 WNSS
> 2 preloved Itti Tuttos in rockmelon and turquoise
> 
> Hope some come today.

Still waiting on 
3 preloved Easyfits - cosmic & 2 brights
1 preloved BBSS
1 WNSS
2 preloved Tuttos in turquoise and bubblegum 

Don't know what is happening with the mail. It is being very, very slow. Got one package today that was mailed on the 18th.


----------



## happyface82

Hi girls!

I'm waiting for 1 Weenotions night nappy and 3 customised wraps!! Well technically, not waiting yet, as I only ordered them the other day! haha But I'm just too excited to see how they come out!


----------



## fluffpuffin

happyface82 said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> I'm waiting for 1 Weenotions night nappy and 3 customised wraps!! Well technically, not waiting yet, as I only ordered them the other day! haha But I'm just too excited to see how they come out!

:happydance: - very exciting!! xx


----------



## happyface82

fluffpuffin said:


> happyface82 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls!
> 
> I'm waiting for 1 Weenotions night nappy and 3 customised wraps!! Well technically, not waiting yet, as I only ordered them the other day! haha But I'm just too excited to see how they come out!
> 
> :happydance: - very exciting!! xxClick to expand...

haha indeed!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mynx

Still waiting on .... 

3 Totsbots Stretchies (preloved) 
1 Mini Lala in Taxi Circles
1 Mini Lala in Plum Kimono

I *think* I'm all Mini Lala'd out now, altho I'm always on the look out for designs that I dont have.. hence why I bought 2 Petal ones from Cheeks n Cherries last week :rofl:


----------



## fluffpuffin

Mynx, I can't believe you're still buying more MiniLalas :rofl:


----------



## Mynx

LOL I've stopped now, on a bit of a nappy ban now till some more of my destash sell!


----------



## xerinx

Im now only waiting on a wnos custom :cry: seems wrong only waiting for one nappy!!


----------



## jms895

Not waiting for anything atm :sulk:


----------



## ThatGirl

Nappy wise im waitin on

2 pairs wool shorties
1 pair wool longies
1 pair fleece longies
Bitti boo
Mutt
Another fitted
Silk liners
Minki


----------



## kate.m.

Dear mr postie:
I have been very patient, but am now going slightly crazy with the new delivery times! Waiting a minimum of 2 weeks for each delivery is driving me bananas! :wacko: Especially with my new, money saving "im not going to buy anything while ive got something coming in the post" rule!

Currently waiting on:
5 pop-ins
1 luscious little something night nappy
2 hollow oak
1 fluff n stuff
2 WNNN

Ive been waiting since 11th of jan for some of these :growlmad: :wacko:


----------



## modo

I am waiting for a bitti tutto, 2 mattaquins, a baby blush and some inserts for my other baby blush nappies.


----------



## happyface82

Ohhh I'm now also waiting for two bitti boos and 2 ecobubs wool ones!! Can't wait!!!!!!! :D


----------



## mandarhino

5 Itti Tuttos
1 TB Easyfit V2
Itti wipes
WNSS

that's it. really, really will stop buying nappies now.


----------



## Mynx

Mynx said:


> Still waiting on ....
> 
> 3 Totsbots Stretchies (preloved)
> 1 Mini Lala in Taxi Circles
> 1 Mini Lala in Plum Kimono
> 
> I *think* I'm all Mini Lala'd out now, altho I'm always on the look out for designs that I dont have.. hence why I bought 2 Petal ones from Cheeks n Cherries last week :rofl:

Received the Stretchies today, just waiting on the 2 MLLs now :)


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I JUST WANT MY CUSTOM WNOS NOOOOOWWWWWWWW :hissy:

They are still making it though, so technically not the postie's fault. Who I have managed to introduce myself to as I moved house. He is lovely, says hello if he ever passes me in the street. Of the 20 times I've answered the door to him, I have been in my dressing gown and pjs 17 times hahahha


----------



## Mynx

LOL DJ, sounds like me when I answer the door the postie :haha:


----------



## mandarhino

Or me except I usually throw my winter coat over the top of my pjs.


----------



## Mynx

LOL I have no dignity.. mine's usually a black cardi that is covered in lint balls, but its the most comfortable thing I own! :haha: 
And cos my hair is short and I usually havent gotten round to sorting it out, my hair can look very scary in the mornings :rofl:


----------



## fluffpuffin

Lol, I always look bleary eyed and still in pj's when the postie comes...quite embarrassing really, he must think I'm a right lazy so-and-so :rofl:

I'm now still waiting on 2 pre-loved Pop-ins dream dri...

also: 1 x wool longies with Isla's name on the bum :), 1 x liquid lanolin from bums'n'roses and 1 x pre-loved yellow medium bambooty :) :)

someone tell me to STOOOOPP buying nappies please!!


----------



## jackiea85

I ordered some more nappies yesterday, convinced OH that I need to make sure I have enough for the next baby. So I'm waiting on:

2 Blueberry coveralls,
1 Tots Bots wrap,
3 Nature Babies wraps,
12 prefolds,
plus various liners, boosters, cloth wipes...

I might get in a little bit of trouble when he sees what my definition of "a few more" actually is! x


----------



## fluffpuffin

I got fluffy mail today :yipee: - 1 x pre-loved yellow bambooty & 2 x pop-ins dream dri :)


----------



## Elphaba

Yay - fluffy mail for me too today. Two more Easyfits (one starburst and one cosmic). Might order some more at some point as they are just so reliable - just wish they had a bigger range of boy-suitable prints.


----------



## Mynx

Woohoo my Plum Kimono MLL arrived from ThatGirl (thanks hun! :hugs:)


----------



## mandarhino

Mynx you must take a picture of all your MLLs. 

I got my dispatch email from C&C this morning so hopefully my new Ittis might be with me tomorrow. Probably Saturday though.


----------



## Mynx

mandarhino said:


> Mynx you must take a picture of all your MLLs.
> 
> I got my dispatch email from C&C this morning so hopefully my new Ittis might be with me tomorrow. Probably Saturday though.

Lol definatley ;) I have 1 more to come, which is a pattern I dont have (taxi circles) so once that arrives I will take some updated stash pics :)


----------



## lindsayryan

Im waiting for an amber teething Necklace....hurry up he is in pain and i want sleep! (hope it works) x


----------



## AFC84

Mynx said:


> Lol definatley ;) I have 1 more to come, which is a pattern I dont have (taxi circles) so once that arrives I will take some updated stash pics :)

I love Taxi Circles, it's probably my favourite so far [although I have another 3 on the way, so things may change!] :lol:

Other than those...I'm waiting for some minkee liners, a fleece soaker and another Wild Child Dreami night nappy [had one arrive yesterday and it worked best for us so far] :thumbup:

Also two new SSCs...a Robyn's Nest Birdie Buckle and a Kanga X2:cloud9:just hoping they escape customs charges or I'll be in trouble! 

Also just arrived was a Puddlekins night nappy, Ecobubs, LLS insert, Zorb boosters, wool longies and soaker :)

Seriously no more spending now :o


----------



## modo

I am waiting on the new it tis :happydance:


----------



## Mel+Bump

Cheeky wipes and an XL monket foot wetbag.

Im away for a few days so figured it was the perfect excuse to buy one :D


----------



## jms895

Awaiting another 3 issys :blush:


----------



## Mynx

Mynx said:


> mandarhino said:
> 
> 
> Mynx you must take a picture of all your MLLs.
> 
> I got my dispatch email from C&C this morning so hopefully my new Ittis might be with me tomorrow. Probably Saturday though.
> 
> Lol definatley ;) I have 1 more to come, which is a pattern I dont have (taxi circles) so once that arrives I will take some updated stash pics :)Click to expand...

Um, I have another Taxi Circles to arrive now :blush:


----------



## happyface82

Just got my 2 ecobubs!!!!!!! So exciting!!! Can't wait to wash them!! They seem so soft!
:happydance:


----------



## lynnikins

nothing in the post for me unless any of you are taking pity on me and sending me fluff for my birthday on sunday lol


----------



## Mummy2CandF

Im waiting on a surprise competition prize! Can't wait to see what baby things I have won!


----------



## ThatGirl

waiting on cheeky weekly prize
two cutie patooties - swaps
flip swaps
minky wonderoo swaps
2 pairs of woolies
pair of shorties
pair of flongies
fitted nappy
bitti boo swaps
erm...more but i cant remember..


----------



## modo

My tuttos have arrived :happydance:


----------



## mandarhino

Not fair modo! 

My C&C package didn't arrive today. It better come tomorrow. And RM better not have delivered it to some random person's house again.


----------



## modo

You weren't as nuts as I am paying for special delivery (7pounds!). The are beautiful though :D


----------



## Lover

Me and OH's bank accounts have taken a bashing today! We've got all this coming...

*Size 1 Weehuggers wrap in Jungle Jam
*Dream Dri V3 in Pumpkin
*2 Flip stay dry inserts
*A medium Itti Bitti D'Lish in Aqua Essence
*TotsBots Teenyfits in Tutti Frutti
*TotsBots Bamboozle Stretch in size 1 & 2
*Bumgenius Flip in Sweet
*Cushie Tushie in Giraffe
*Junior Joy nappy bin & 2 mesh bags.

:dohh:


----------



## modo

mandarhino did you get your ittis today?!!! Mine are washed and ready for B now. He will be wearing one as soon as I bring him down :)

Lover: Wow Lover! You have done well :D I have flips and the bum genius nappies and they are both great for us :thumbup:


----------



## mandarhino

Yes they arrived about an hour ago. She's wearing the Beechworth one as I write because I couldn't wait to try it on with her green & purple striped top. Going to take it off in a sec so I can pre-wash everything properly. 

What ones did you get?


----------



## modo

All of them:blush: :lol: 

He is in fleur now:happydance:


----------



## mandarhino

:rofl: I thought I was bad with 4. 

My favourites of mine, in order, are Beechworth, Danube, Spectra and Fleur. I was hoping Fleur would be a bit more orangey than it is. I still really like it but it was a softer colour than I was expecting. 

Only 2 more nappies to arrive and I will be very, very stash happy.


----------



## modo

I know! I can't believe I did it either :lol: 

I am totally done (for now!)

What are your two nappies?


----------



## mandarhino

Just waiting on a yellow WNSS and a purple (preloved) Itti Tutto. 

I've gone a bit mad for Tuttos in the past couple of weeks. Can't seem to resist BTPs. But I figured out 2 days ago that I had them on the wrong setting. I had her on x-large when she should be on large and I'm now using one of the hip snaps. Not getting the baggy bum anymore. 

The only thing that would tempt me at this point is the new Owls BBOS pattern but I haven't seen any release dates for the UK. 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=497018991266&set=a.497017891266.262935.78460476266

So I figure by the time it arrives I will definitely be on a pre-potty training nappy ban.


----------



## BunnyFace

I am waiting for about a million nappies to come, i thought i'd got over the cloth obsession...I was wrong :blush::haha:


----------



## modo

The owl nappy is gorgeous! I love the wee notions too, I am currently trying to resist getting a personalized WN nappy for Bobby. I messed up my last one and got it in the wrong material so it needs a wrap (which defeats the whole point!). 

I snapped the top layer on the first row on his tuttos.


----------



## Lover

modo said:


> mandarhino did you get your ittis today?!!! Mine are washed and ready for B now. He will be wearing one as soon as I bring him down :)
> 
> Lover: Wow Lover! You have done well :D I have flips and the bum genius nappies and they are both great for us :thumbup:

Thanks :D I'm hoping I've got a good stash building up as I have no idea what's going to fit bubs best.

I've already got some tots bots v1 & v2, bambootys, itti sio, blueberry os & bumgenius v3. Addicted already and baby isn't due til May :dohh:

I'm already planning my custom WN designs, which will probably be ordered within a week of bubs arrival :haha: Ohhh dear!


----------



## ThatGirl

minki pocket
4 naughty babies
2 tb bamboozles
heavy wetter nappy
silk liners
2 cutie patooties
flip
bg organic
another nappy
lanolin
mickey mouse nappy

thats it so far i thinks


----------



## happyface82

I have just received 3 bambootys! I had to share! So excited! I think I will really like them! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Elphaba

I love that bambooty with the trains on. I was so gutted that bambootys didnt work for us as I think they are gorgeous.


----------



## happyface82

I'm sorry they didn't work for you. I also think they are gorgeous. I hope they work for us. So far the best ones have been fitted nappies but need to find some hubby-friendly ones! :D


----------



## Mynx

I think my postie forgot about me today :cry:


----------



## lynnikins

im sad there was no birthday fluff mail for me


----------



## happyface82

Oh nooooo! :(

Happy Birthday Lynnikins!!!


----------



## lynnikins

it was yesterday, thanks hun, just no mail on sundays of course lol, had a good day though


----------



## happyface82

Glad you had a good day! Post never arrives when it should!! lol


----------



## fluffpuffin

happyface82 said:


> I have just received 3 bambootys! I had to share! So excited! I think I will really like them! :happydance:

they look gorgeous - like the stripey one :)


----------



## happyface82

Looove the stripey one!! The one with the trains I am returning, I meant to be ordering the one wit the airplanes! Love the colours on it!


----------



## Mynx

I'm waiting on 

2 MLL in Taxi Circles (that'll take my Taxi Circles nappies to 3 :haha:) 
1 MLL in Fireball Tendrill 

Then I think I should really stop buying MLL ... until a print I dont have comes up! :rofl:


----------



## Elphaba

I'm waiting on two preloved Easyfits (a white and a tutti fruitti) and two pairs of baby legwarmers.

Hopefully the legwarmers will arrive today or tomorrow so I can actually take Xavier out in the sling without trying (and failing) to pull his socks up over his trousers to cover the gap we get!


----------



## Lliena

Im waiting on 2 totsbots stretchies, one bambinex teddy, one cherrylicious wrap all new.
Finding Nemo wee notions wrap preloved :)


----------



## AFC84

No post whatsoever for 2 days, how odd! 

Waiting for...
Wild Child Dreami Plus night nappy
Amber teething necklace
Sophie the giraffe
Robyn's Nest Birdie Buckle SSC
Kanga X2 SSC

:)


----------



## discoclare

I am waiting for some pre-folds (for extra stuffing) and a Totsbots Easyfitv2 (Cherrylicious) that I won in a competition!!!!!!!


----------



## Mynx

Mynx said:


> I'm waiting on
> 
> 2 MLL in Taxi Circles (that'll take my Taxi Circles nappies to 3 :haha:)
> 1 MLL in Fireball Tendrill
> 
> Then I think I should really stop buying MLL ... until a print I dont have comes up! :rofl:

Received one of the Taxi Circles so waiting on 

1 Taxi Circles MLL
1 Fireball Tendrill MLL
1 Large MF wetbag

:D


----------



## Elphaba

Yay - got my second pair of baby legwarmers today and my LL bamboo boosters!

Just waiting on my Easyfits now.


----------



## Mynx

My last Taxi Circles arrived late this afternoon :happydance:


----------



## mandarhino

Waiting on a Tutto and a WNSS


----------



## modo

Did you get another one of the new prints?


----------



## mandarhino

Umm yes. :blush: But I'm actually waiting on a preloved purple one.


----------



## Mel+Bump

Waiting on a preloved MLL 

Thought Id give them a go seeing as Mynx looovveesss them so much lol


----------



## Mynx

Mel+Bump said:


> Waiting on a preloved MLL
> 
> Thought Id give them a go seeing as Mynx looovveesss them so much lol

They're fab for Evie's shape! My first MLL was a preloved one from here many months ago and I didnt really get what all the fuss was about because it leaked every time she wore it! But just when I was about to give up with it, I tried it again and it was fab :thumbup: Hence my MLL obsession started :rofl:


----------



## Lliena

Im waiting for 2 bamboozle stretchies and a H/L ai2 in popsicle :blush:


----------



## Mynx

The Fireball Tendrill MLL arrived this morning so just awaiting my MF wetbag :D 

No more nappies :cry:


----------



## Elphaba

Yay! More fluffy post today. My two Easyfits - one white and one Tutti Fruitti. Really glad I went for the fruity one as looking at the pick online I wasn't sure if it was too girly for a boy (but there's only so many starburst and cosmic I can have!) but I really like it.


----------



## AFC84

I'm waiting on my first customs! :D
A night nappy and AI2 from Wild Child :happydance:

Also 3 preloved Puddlekins NNs and a Slingview mirror.


----------



## lynnikins

please please mr postman bring me my new sling tomorrow please please please


----------



## happyface82

I couldn't resist!! I got these 2 pre-loved nappies today!!!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







photo-42.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## discoclare

Tots bots easyfit and prefolds arrived today!

Please bring me my 5 BGs bought in the sale Mr Postie (think I may be waiting a while on these).


----------



## Mel+Bump

5 easyfits blush: I couldnt resist them on ebay)
MLL birdcage autumn
Custom weenotions (first one!!)
BG flip
3 staydry inserts

I told myself the other day that I wouldnt buy anymore nappies........Id say Im not far off £100 worth there :shock: But then...I do believe Ill be stash happy :D


----------



## fluffpuffin

happyface82 said:


> I couldn't resist!! I got these 2 pre-loved nappies today!!!! :happydance:

they look cute.what brand are they?


----------



## happyface82

They are pocket weenotions!


----------



## fluffpuffin

ooooh, lovely!! let me know how you get on with them :)


----------



## happyface82

I will! I thought I would get some preloved ones to try before I customise and spend a fortune on more! ;)


----------



## fluffpuffin

Hehe, good point :)

I'm currently waiting on 1 x minky Issy (pre-loved) and 4 cheap BGV3's that I bought in the special cheapie offer over the weekend.


----------



## fluffpuffin

Hehe, good point :)

I'm currently waiting on 1 x minky Issy (pre-loved) and 4 cheap BGV3's that I bought in the special cheapie offer over the weekend.


----------



## binxyboo

dear Mr (or Ms in our case) Postie.
I am DESPERATE to recieve my 2 custom Wee Notions and the 5 BGv3 I bought in the birthday bonanza sale!!


----------



## modo

I am waiting on two custom wee notions, one blueberry, one disana wool wrap and 1 holden's landing AI2 :happydance:


----------



## Mynx

I'm waiting on ...

Mini Lala in Daydream - takes my total to 20 :happydance: 

And non nappy related - Clip on footmuff from Ebay in hot pink animal print :cloud9:


----------



## AFC84

Mynx said:


> I'm waiting on ...
> 
> Mini Lala in Daydream - takes my total to 20 :happydance:

:lol: 
Stash pic? ;)

Now also waiting on a ring sling. Never really wanted one before as I could just use a short wrap, but I fancied it for convenience round the house :)


----------



## mandarhino

My self imposed nappy ban is shot to hell yet again. I think my will power disappeared in a haze of self deprivation. 

Waiting on 
WNSS
preloved DnF
WN hooded towel


----------



## Mynx

AFC84 said:


> Mynx said:
> 
> 
> I'm waiting on ...
> 
> Mini Lala in Daydream - takes my total to 20 :happydance:
> 
> :lol:
> Stash pic? ;)
> 
> Now also waiting on a ring sling. Never really wanted one before as I could just use a short wrap, but I fancied it for convenience round the house :)Click to expand...

Haha! There's a recent stash shot in "Flash Your Stash" thread ;) Here's a pic of my MLLs minus the Daydream one :) 

My clip on footmuff arrived this morning! Very impressed with it, and it's a gorgeous colour! Matches my Graco perfectly :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







P2030016.jpg
File size: 56.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## binxyboo

YAY - my 5 Birthday Bonanza BGv3 just arrived :D


----------



## rjb

Mynx said:


> AFC84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mynx said:
> 
> 
> I'm waiting on ...
> 
> Mini Lala in Daydream - takes my total to 20 :happydance:
> 
> :lol:
> Stash pic? ;)
> 
> Now also waiting on a ring sling. Never really wanted one before as I could just use a short wrap, but I fancied it for convenience round the house :)Click to expand...
> 
> Haha! There's a recent stash shot in "Flash Your Stash" thread ;) Here's a pic of my MLLs minus the Daydream one :)
> 
> My clip on footmuff arrived this morning! Very impressed with it, and it's a gorgeous colour! Matches my Graco perfectly :cloud9:Click to expand...

what are the ones in the upper right? i love them!


----------



## rjb

please bring my,

and


:cloud9:


----------



## Mynx

Ooo I love those too, they're my Kimono patterns .. I'm pretty sure that one is a plum and the other 2 are cocoa.. what I love about them is that altho they're all the same pattern, because they're cut from different parts of the cloth, each one looks totallly different! :cloud9:


----------



## BunnyFace

Ellies first custom Wee Notions! Never thought id be so excited over a nappy :haha:


----------



## rjb

Mynx said:


> Ooo I love those too, they're my Kimono patterns .. I'm pretty sure that one is a plum and the other 2 are cocoa.. what I love about them is that altho they're all the same pattern, because they're cut from different parts of the cloth, each one looks totallly different! :cloud9:

i'm absoltuely drooling over your whole stash!


----------



## Mynx

rjb said:


> Mynx said:
> 
> 
> Ooo I love those too, they're my Kimono patterns .. I'm pretty sure that one is a plum and the other 2 are cocoa.. what I love about them is that altho they're all the same pattern, because they're cut from different parts of the cloth, each one looks totallly different! :cloud9:
> 
> i'm absoltuely drooling over your whole stash!Click to expand...

Aww thanks hun :) That's just half of it.. the rest of my stash is made up of Totsbots Easyfit v2 in various girlie prints, altho I am thinking of getting rid of some of the Mushroom Magic (I have 6 for some reason!) and getting a Cosmic and a Starburst, just so I have all the prints :blush: 

I'm also checking out the Aussie MLL website on the look out for some unusual prints that they dont sell over here.


----------



## mandarhino

Mynx said:


> rjb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mynx said:
> 
> 
> Ooo I love those too, they're my Kimono patterns .. I'm pretty sure that one is a plum and the other 2 are cocoa.. what I love about them is that altho they're all the same pattern, because they're cut from different parts of the cloth, each one looks totallly different! :cloud9:
> 
> i'm absoltuely drooling over your whole stash!Click to expand...
> 
> Aww thanks hun :) That's just half of it.. the rest of my stash is made up of Totsbots Easyfit v2 in various girlie prints, altho I am thinking of getting rid of some of the Mushroom Magic (I have 6 for some reason!) and getting a Cosmic and a Starburst, just so I have all the prints :blush:
> 
> I'm also checking out the Aussie MLL website on the look out for some unusual prints that they dont sell over here.Click to expand...

Oh go for a cosmic and starburst. They both look fab in RL. I especially love the starburst as it is so cheery.


----------



## Lliena

Waiting for my new Wnnn and preloved large wrap. I was meant to be saving up to get my tattoos finished but I couldn't help myself :blush:


----------



## AFC84

Mynx said:


> Haha! There's a recent stash shot in "Flash Your Stash" thread ;) Here's a pic of my MLLs minus the Daydream one :)

Oooh, very pretty! I'm definitely gonna have to expand my MLL stash if I have a girl! :)

I keep telling OH that all the nappies I keep splurging on are really good value as I can use them for future babies too, but I haven't mentioned the fact that if we do ever have a girl there's gonna be a whole lot more spending! :lol:


----------



## CountingDown

I am waiting on 2 bg's, a cherry issy and an easy fit.


----------



## rjb

Mynx said:


> rjb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mynx said:
> 
> 
> Ooo I love those too, they're my Kimono patterns .. I'm pretty sure that one is a plum and the other 2 are cocoa.. what I love about them is that altho they're all the same pattern, because they're cut from different parts of the cloth, each one looks totallly different! :cloud9:
> 
> i'm absoltuely drooling over your whole stash!Click to expand...
> 
> Aww thanks hun :) That's just half of it.. the rest of my stash is made up of Totsbots Easyfit v2 in various girlie prints, altho I am thinking of getting rid of some of the Mushroom Magic (I have 6 for some reason!) and getting a Cosmic and a Starburst, just so I have all the prints :blush:
> 
> I'm also checking out the Aussie MLL website on the look out for some unusual prints that they dont sell over here.Click to expand...

ooh if you decide to keep me posted!


----------



## CountingDown

Well still nothing for me :( hurry up!!


----------



## Mynx

Recieved the Daydream MLL .. I think I'm in love! It's absolutely gorgeous! :cloud9:


----------



## Mel+Bump

Nothing as of yet, although I did recieve my cherrylicious wrap and fleece socks which Im sure will tide me over :)


----------



## Lliena

Yey my Wnnn just came and it fits perfectly on the smallest snaps with no leg gape, will wash it and see what happens to it then :)


----------



## vaniilla

I'm currently waiting for my BG's to arrive the post 
https://www.fill-your-pants.com/user/products/eiffelltower.jpg
got my wonderoos this morning :happydance: they're on sale atm at fillyourpants :flower:


----------



## discoclare

BGs arrived yesterday, OH's black mei tai arrived today, just waiting on a Flip!


----------



## Mel+Bump

Got the 5 easyfits today, the totsbots tag is just a bit ripped and thats all...BARGIN! Also got my flip today so looking forward to trying it out again.

Now just waiting on my custom WN and MLL :D


----------



## littlestar85

This Mei Tai

https://sugarspicebaby.com/category_7/BABY-LOVE-Collection-BLC.htm

With this fabric insert

https://sugarspicebaby.com/item_26/P-Waves.htm

Can't wait! Am new to baby wearing (have a really crap crotch dangling one) and just wish I'd known all about Mei Tais/Ergos/wraps etc. before LO was born! Feel like we've lost out on 5 months of baby-wearing fun!


----------



## rjb

12 hemps
: T1, R1, M2, F3
and this


:thumbup:
:)


----------



## lynnikins

littlestar85 said:


> This Mei Tai
> 
> https://sugarspicebaby.com/category_7/BABY-LOVE-Collection-BLC.htm
> 
> With this fabric insert
> 
> https://sugarspicebaby.com/item_26/P-Waves.htm
> 
> Can't wait! Am new to baby wearing (have a really crap crotch dangling one) and just wish I'd known all about Mei Tais/Ergos/wraps etc. before LO was born! Feel like we've lost out on 5 months of baby-wearing fun!

oo0oo thats pretty hun i would so have that


----------



## littlestar85

lynnikins said:


> littlestar85 said:
> 
> 
> This Mei Tai
> 
> https://sugarspicebaby.com/category_7/BABY-LOVE-Collection-BLC.htm
> 
> With this fabric insert
> 
> https://sugarspicebaby.com/item_26/P-Waves.htm
> 
> Can't wait! Am new to baby wearing (have a really crap crotch dangling one) and just wish I'd known all about Mei Tais/Ergos/wraps etc. before LO was born! Feel like we've lost out on 5 months of baby-wearing fun!
> 
> oo0oo thats pretty hun i would so have thatClick to expand...

It arrived this morning!!! Yaay! I love it! Got 45mins of tidying up done walking around with LO in it, was amazing!


----------



## discoclare

littlestar85 said:


> This Mei Tai
> 
> https://sugarspicebaby.com/category_7/BABY-LOVE-Collection-BLC.htm
> 
> With this fabric insert
> 
> https://sugarspicebaby.com/item_26/P-Waves.htm
> 
> Can't wait! Am new to baby wearing (have a really crap crotch dangling one) and just wish I'd known all about Mei Tais/Ergos/wraps etc. before LO was born! Feel like we've lost out on 5 months of baby-wearing fun!

I got my mei tai from them! It's dark pink with this insert:
https://sugarspicebaby.com/item_48/P-Good-Fortune.htm

the one you have picked is gorgeous. They are a really nice quality: really thick fabric and I love the fact they fold inside the front panel like a clutch bag. They have a little toy loop too.


----------



## littlestar85

discoclare said:


> littlestar85 said:
> 
> 
> This Mei Tai
> 
> https://sugarspicebaby.com/category_7/BABY-LOVE-Collection-BLC.htm
> 
> With this fabric insert
> 
> https://sugarspicebaby.com/item_26/P-Waves.htm
> 
> Can't wait! Am new to baby wearing (have a really crap crotch dangling one) and just wish I'd known all about Mei Tais/Ergos/wraps etc. before LO was born! Feel like we've lost out on 5 months of baby-wearing fun!
> 
> I got my mei tai from them! It's dark pink with this insert:
> https://sugarspicebaby.com/item_48/P-Good-Fortune.htm
> 
> the one you have picked is gorgeous. They are a really nice quality: really thick fabric and I love the fact they fold inside the front panel like a clutch bag. They have a little toy loop too.Click to expand...

I actually found out about them from one of your posts on another thread! So many thanks! :thumbup: That pink insert is lovely!

Yeh the fact that it folds into a little purse is so cute, the lining of the purse part of mine is leopard print which I was really pleased about! Hehe!


----------



## modo

I am waiting on 5 wn customs. Can't wait :happydance:


----------



## mandarhino

modo said:


> I am waiting on 5 wn customs. Can't wait :happydance:

Sucked in I see! :haha:


----------



## modo

Yup :dohh:


----------



## Mel+Bump

My first WN has been dispatched. Im secretly hoping it will arrive today but I know thats probably a bit optimistic lol.


----------



## happyface82

I just received a one size pocket weenotions turtle and citron and cream!! So cute!!!!

https://weenotions.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=98&products_id=5133
:happydance:


----------



## fluffpuffin

happyface82 said:


> I just received a one size pocket weenotions turtle and citron and cream!! So cute!!!!
> 
> https://weenotions.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=98&products_id=5133
> :happydance:

you seem to like your WN nappies thse days hun. :winkwink: x


----------



## Mel+Bump

Ooo Its here!


----------



## happyface82

fluffpuffin said:


> happyface82 said:
> 
> 
> I just received a one size pocket weenotions turtle and citron and cream!! So cute!!!!
> 
> https://weenotions.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=98&products_id=5133
> :happydance:
> 
> you seem to like your WN nappies thse days hun. :winkwink: xClick to expand...

Oh I love them! I'm about to invest in some leg warmers so I can see them a bit more! ;)


----------



## happyface82

Mel+Bump said:


> Ooo Its here!

Ooooh show us!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mel+Bump

Ive put it in the show your WNs thread :D 

Its recieved the poop of approval!


----------



## ThatGirl

i had new fluff mail this morning

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/180862_10150401535395230_571405229_17533733_877378_n.jpg
3 custom wnnns
6 flips
thirsties duo wrap
itti wipes
brown knitted owl
rocking green sample :)


----------



## AFC84

^^ One on the left looks cute! :)

I'm waiting for...

[yet another] Puddlekins night nappy
A custom non-wick vest from Little Pants...sounds AMAZING!
Tirsokas pocket nappy and Ethangelie bamboo night inserts also from Little Pants 

:)


----------



## 2Princesses

Im waiting for a bumgenius v4, easyfit, flip and itti bitti tutto all in girly colours, with 2 mesh bags and re-useable liners :D I can't wait to try them all out! I hope they don't take too long cos I want to get on to seeing which ones are best for us so I can buy a whole btp pack and ditch the sposies :p


----------



## modo

I am expecting a whole bunch of Version 3 Issys coming from Australia :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

https://69.167.148.25/~issybear/item_701/EMBROIDERY--FROGS-OSFM-SNAPS-V3.htm

https://69.167.148.25/~issybear/item_673/EMBROIDERY--TURTLE-FLOWER-OSFM-SNAPS-V3.htm

https://69.167.148.25/~issybear/item_654/EMBROIDERY--COW-AND-MOON-SNAPS-OSFM-V3.htm

I cant wait :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## happyface82

modo said:


> I am expecting a whole bunch of Version 3 Issys coming from Australia :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> https://69.167.148.25/~issybear/item_701/EMBROIDERY--FROGS-OSFM-SNAPS-V3.htm
> 
> https://69.167.148.25/~issybear/item_673/EMBROIDERY--TURTLE-FLOWER-OSFM-SNAPS-V3.htm
> 
> https://69.167.148.25/~issybear/item_654/EMBROIDERY--COW-AND-MOON-SNAPS-OSFM-V3.htm
> 
> I cant wait :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

I am soooooooo jealous!!!! I really wanted the first two!!! Can I get them if you are ever bored of them? :haha:


----------



## 2Princesses

Look what Mr postie brought me :happydance:

https://i857.photobucket.com/albums/ab131/2Princesses_2010/2011-03-11153449.jpg


----------



## dougie

2Princesses said:


> Look what Mr postie brought me :happydance:
> 
> https://i857.photobucket.com/albums/ab131/2Princesses_2010/2011-03-11153449.jpg

I'm really glad you received your package, I knew it wouldn't take long :)
Enjoy your fluff :D


----------



## 2Princesses

Thanks hun :) they really cheered me up today lol as i was a bit down so woooop! :p

Now just need to wash and start trying them out so i can decide which btp ones i want :D


----------



## flubdub

modo said:


> I am expecting a whole bunch of Version 3 Issys coming from Australia :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> https://69.167.148.25/~issybear/item_701/EMBROIDERY--FROGS-OSFM-SNAPS-V3.htm
> 
> https://69.167.148.25/~issybear/item_673/EMBROIDERY--TURTLE-FLOWER-OSFM-SNAPS-V3.htm
> 
> https://69.167.148.25/~issybear/item_654/EMBROIDERY--COW-AND-MOON-SNAPS-OSFM-V3.htm
> 
> I cant wait :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

I want the turtle one!!


----------



## modo

:lol: I do love the turtle one :D


----------



## binxyboo

Hooray. My amber necklace arrived this morning.
Now just waiting for delivery of my ERF car seat.

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/196703_10150098951931455_646376454_6510183_7384126_n.jpg


----------



## wannabewillow

My Ergo and my BG prints arrived today yippee!!! Then I found out that Babipur started doing 15% off BG prints... boo hoo. Ah well, they're gorgeous, I've pre-washed them and they're hanging ready for tomorrow. x


----------



## Mel+Bump

Still waiting for my MLL from mummyem :(

Anyone heard from her? Its been a loooooong time


----------



## Ginger1

I'm waiting on 3 preloved blueberries (Cheetah, Tanzanite and Emerald), 2 preloved WNOS from ThatGirl and DreamADream which should arrive any day now :happydance:, and 2 custom ones which probably won't arrive for a couple of weeks yet.

My postie must hate me at the moment! I've bought so many nappies:blush:


----------



## discoclare

Received today: Bitti Tutto in Danube! Hooray!

Waiting for rainbow stripey fleece soaker to go over night nappy which I ordered from ebay.


----------



## AFC84

binxyboo said:


> Hooray. My amber necklace arrived this morning.
> Now just waiting for delivery of my ERF car seat.
> 
> https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/196703_10150098951931455_646376454_6510183_7384126_n.jpg

Awww so cute! :cloud9:

Preloved:
- Baby Beehinds Magic-All in Orchid 
- Holden's Landing A12
- Puddlekins All Hours

New:
- Rumparooz in Robotronic and Whale Tale
- Happy Heiny in Tie Dye
- Custom Wild Childs! Can't wait til these arrive....two night nappies and a VHC day nappy :happydance:


----------



## Tulip

I'm waiting on 3 LL bamboos to try out (well boosted) for night times. And I need to measure Munchkin's bum so I can try out a LittlePants special - 2 bamboo squares and a wool soaker :D 

Come ooooon Mrs Postlady!


----------



## modo

binxyboo Daniel is gorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## Mother of 4

Please bring my 4 Tots Bots :) Ok well I just ordered them today so I suppose I have to wait ;)


----------



## Ginger1

Awww...Daniel looks so cute!! :kiss:

Waiting on so many things this morning, and what does the postman bring??...

....

...

My pay slip!! And the first one since I've started SMP as well so it was really depressing!!:cry:

Please bring me some fluff tomorrow to cheer me up!!


----------



## ThatGirl

sophie clip for sophie giraffe and econobum trial sets x 2


----------



## jessabella

Please bring me dome new fluff tommorrow!!that's what I'm praying tonight!! I think my postman is toying with me!! Three nappies on the way and 2 WN soon!!


----------



## Midsomer

Hoping to have many different fluffies delivered in the week ahead. Hopefully they will work for her, I went a little crazy.


----------



## Tulip

I'm waiting on an Ecco-bots night time, an Amber necklace and my birthday Ergo. Ooooh that's a natural parenting selection if ever there was one!


----------



## MadamRose

My nappies which were posted on thursday 2parcels you have decided to steal :(

Im hoping they are on the van as normal postie already done rounds. Everyone else who recieved parcels off these people got them satuarday :(


----------



## modo

Bump


----------



## modo

4 WN Customs :blush: 2 custom towels and cj stuff.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

2 bumgenius organics(they were on offer for £10 each at Baba me)


----------



## modo

Can't wait for this!

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y127/marie1579/Lilysrufflebum-1.png

Also Easyfit in blue.


----------



## Rota

modo said:


> Can't wait for this!
> 
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y127/marie1579/Lilysrufflebum-1.png
> 
> Also Easyfit in blue.

OMG!! that tutu is fantastic!!!!

Ive just ordered 3 nappies from weepickles!! cannot wait to get them :D These are the start of my stash :D


----------



## modo

I must be insane!!!

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y127/marie1579/EcogradaRose.jpg
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y127/marie1579/MrsCravensGarden.jpg
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y127/marie1579/SugarCreek.jpg
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y127/marie1579/TudorRose.jpg

No more!!!


----------



## Willo

Still waiting on my 2 Peachy Greens :(

Really thought I'd get my fluffy post today. Fingers crossed that they get here on monday.

Please don't be lost.....


----------



## cookielucylou

I was waiting for 2 things and both arrivied today. A parcel from amazon that is part of my lo's birthday/Christmas pressent and a tutto nappy.


----------



## Rachel_C

modo said:


> I must be insane!!!
> 
> No more!!!

Yeah, that's what I said about 200 nappies ago :rofl:.


----------



## Rota

Ive just received my 16 nappies (ebay cheapies) Cannot wait to start using them!!! Pics will follow!


----------

